# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Chit Chat! What's up?

## Endurer

This topic is about nothing. Yes, Nothing. Talk about virtually anything/everything here. Be it your cab ride or be it your Dad's bike. Pull it all out here. Lets talk out loud! 

To begin with, I'm tuned to tuhi meri shab hai subha hai :dj; from the flick 'gangster'. It's a pretty technoish track (the remix) and I'm kinda addicted to it for the time being. 

I'm hungry & I'll make my breakfast with my own mubarik hands (something I don't do usually)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

WOW that is a first adeel bhai...im so proud  :bg: 

and v nice topic considering wut just happened   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Ninoo is up  :Big Grin:  n my nerve cells are down! :td:

----------


## Endurer

hehe thanxs :bg:

chalta jaye ishq musafir, ruke kahien na ishq ye kafir. Ishq mein tere sab choota, sara jahan kahey ishq hai jhoota. :dj;

Ruby just joined back at msn and Aapi is pushing me towards the kitchen.. i better make something for myself or else I'll suffer from the consequences. :s

----------


## mytonse

same as said by HINA..

Since we can talk anything.. i would like to say a few words abt the world...

This world is a tricky to live in..

Cut

Todat i saw a special report on INDIA TV regarding misintrepretation thru SMS..For eg..if i am sendinf sms to HINA ..instead of my name at the senders box ..i can u se Endurer or fairy...

This is a urgent situation..AMny SMS already been done..A viewer was called on to INDIA TV's Breaking news show...he used YAhoo mail theu WAp ..i saw it on his mobile..rest i dnt know..

Cut

I am feeling slwwpy..cant write properly..

Cut

I am asleep!!!

Cut SHOW OVER !!!

----------


## Hina87

@ Aisha baji... aap ninna karo phir  :Smile: 

@adeel bhai... i'm hungry also...make me something 2  :Big Grin: 

@yunus...go 2 sweep!

----------


## Fairy

Haan Hina wohi soch rahi hoon Yunus ka msg perh k kaash mein bhi aisi hi typing kartey sou sakti  :Big Grin:  

Thanks sweety :givefl; aur haan agar Endurer Bhai n aap kuch khaa rahey ho tou mujhe bhi thora sa khilana :$

----------


## mytonse

@ all..

I am crazy..My heart doesnt wanna sleep..Brain is much more active...

CUT !!

----------


## Endurer

Yogurt with strawberry chunks, anyone?

----------


## mytonse

Yoghurt will do..just separat estrawberry chunks..i luv them separately..

----------


## Hina87

your welcome Aisha baji  :muah;  

i don't like strawberries much and blah on the yogurt...make some eggs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...:hug;

n lolz! Ab bolein Endurer bhai :P mujhe demanding keh rahey they  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I can do anything for strawberries. As far as demands are concerned, do a market research to see if it already comes with nestle's fruit yogurt.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Eggs? at 5.43 AM? I'm scared of pre-mature-yet-to-born chicken flu :bg:

Yunus I have plain yoghurt in stock as well, join in :wink:

----------


## Hina87

hehehe

okay gotta go

allah hafiz

----------


## Fairy

Lolz!  :Big Grin:  Had hai!

n Allah Hafiz Hina...takecare sweety :hug;

----------


## Endurer

take care sis, Allah Hafiz  :Smile: 

Sleep well yunus bro, Allah Hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

light gaye howe hai or mujeh had se ziada ghusa a raha hai :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kooool topiccc :bg:  :bg:

----------


## unexpected

Nice Topic
Mera Bhai Pagal Ho Gya Hai Har Waqt Mujhe Tung Karta Rehta Hai Iss liye Mein Bohot Jaldi Mein Hoon.
Koi Bacha Le PLZZZZZZZZZ   :Frown:  
 :blee;  :blee;  :blee;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bacha le? kahan se bacha le? bache bikhte hain kya? :P

----------


## Endurer

had hai naila :rolling; :rolling;

back to me.. umm yeah.. gardishon k hien marey howe na dushmanon k sataye howe hien. Jitne bhi zakhm hien mere dil per, doston k lagaye howe hien. :dj;

light baar baar a / ja rahe hai :bg: mera dil ker raha hai sab kuch tor doon or khud river chenab mein chalang laga doon :rolling;

WTH :x I hate everything :mad4;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzz chalaang lagane se kya hoga? light wapis to nahi ayegi na :bg:

----------


## Endurer

phir light ka intezar kisse hoga?  :Stick Out Tongue:  mein to jannat men ja kar hooron se kahon ga k hawa dein :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

kitni lambi soch hai :P

----------


## Endurer

Mwahahaha.. thankoo :bg: I hope wahan per kfc ki devliery b hogi.. kahien farishtey chapal kabab hi na khila dein :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzzzz 

i think wohi khilaein ghe :P logo ki kitni chaplein hogi wahan to unke lie asaani ho jae ghi chappal kebab banane ki  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Lolz :rolling;

I just had dinner n yahan bhi shadeeed garmi hai!!!! :x Garmi ki waja se kuch acha nahin lag raha  :Frown:  

Aur Adeel I also hate everything (Per aise) :bg: Yaad haina?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

janat mein chaplon ka kia kaam ^o) muahahaha wahan per koi shopping complex nahi hoga jahan se footwear purchase ker sakien (thankfully) werna app log to wahan per bhi shopping hi kerte rahen gi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wahan to sab kuch hi milegha to ho sakta hai chappalein bhi ho :whistle; kya pata :P ya maybe aapke lie khaas rakhi ho :bg:  :P

----------


## Endurer

Aapi first ov all app msn per kyun nahi hien :x Hira apka wait ker rahe hai SHAAM se :x

meiko yaad hai woh 'i hate everything' :rolling;

sweeto mere lie chapal hi milen tumhien  :Frown:  wese agar chapal horien marien to no probs :$

----------


## Fairy

Had hai Naila  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

loolzzz 

i was kidding :P 

horoon se to aap dhande bhi kha leinge i knw :P

----------


## Endurer

mujeh sharam a rahe hai :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Lolzzzz larke sharmate howe ache nahi lagte  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

larkey kia karte howe ache lagtey hien ^o)

shopping kerwate howe? ya bartan dhotey howe? ^o)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maar khate howe :rolling;

----------


## Fairy

> Aapi first ov all app msn per kyun nahi hien :x Hira apka wait ker rahe hai SHAAM se :x
> 
> meiko yaad hai woh 'i hate everything' :rolling;


 :Big Grin: 

Connect nahin horaha  :Frown:  kubse try karahi hoon  :Frown: 

Abhi hojayega, Hira ko kaho thora sa wait karey please  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

maar to mein kabhi na khaon :P sirf hoorz se khaon ga :wink: Aapi se to roz hi parte hai  :Frown:  danda or bailan  :Frown:  

Aapi, Hira ja chuke hai, i guess unki mom agaye thien.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz bailan se bhi?? 

bailan to roti pakane ke lie hota hai  :P

----------


## Endurer

yahan bailan se maar bhi parti hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol kool :P

----------


## Endurer

is mein kool kia hai ^o) maar kool nahi hote  :Frown:  pain hote hai :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol ok pain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Ye safeid, kaaley, peeley (koi bhi :Stick Out Tongue: ) jhoot kyun bolley jaa rahey hein! :x woh bhi mere SAAMNEY hi!!! :@

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jhoot? kaise jhoot? kisne bolein?? :duno;

----------


## Endurer

konse jhoot  :Embarrassment:  hum to sirf sach bolte hien :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapne bole honge :P

----------


## Endurer

sach? woh to mein hamesha hi bolta hoon :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i am talkin abt JHOOOOOT :P

----------


## Endurer

menen ajj tak zindagi mein koi jhoot nahi bola :rnop;

^^ siwaye is baat k :bg:

----------


## mytonse

Hmm..yah abhi Bhai ka Live Show chal raha..Hai..Guess comback mein Jada Coffee Pi li HAi !!..

Cut

Todays Headline on the rain is terrible..My parents are saying to postpone..keeping in mind the horrific rain shower there...

Cut

Aut..Italy VS Germany right..Any results..My Cable suddenly came off !!Darn ...

Cut..Restoring link to Endurer!!

----------


## Endurer

*The person cannot be displayed*

The peron you are looking for is currently unavailable. The person might be experiencing technical difficulties while making tea, or you may need to adjust your contact settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Please try the following:*

Click the  Refresh button, or try again later.If you typed the person's ID in the reply box, make sure that it is spelled correctly.Click the  Back button to try another person.If you are trying to reach the person in kitchen, make sure your Internet settings can support it.

----------


## Omar

ahh tried it worked

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> *The person cannot be displayed*
> 
> The peron you are looking for is currently unavailable. The person might be experiencing technical difficulties while making tea, or you may need to adjust your contact settings. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Please try the following:*
> 
> Click the  Refresh button, or try again later.If you typed the person's ID in the reply box, make sure that it is spelled correctly.Click the  Back button to try another person.If you are trying to reach the person in kitchen, make sure your Internet settings can support it.


yeh kiski searching hai?

----------


## Endurer

elektra apka howa :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duno; haaaain :s

----------


## Omar

haa bauhaat ache

----------


## Endurer

elektra television ka naam hai jo tariq aziz show (previously known as: nailam gher) tha or PTV per lagta tha :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh acha thnx 4 info :P

----------


## Omar

PAkistan Zindabad bhe to Kahoo Endurer Bhai

----------


## Endurer

Sunte kanon, dekhte ankhon, sab doston ko tariq aziz ka salam qabol ho.. Pakistan Zindabad  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...

----------


## Omar

abb sahee hey

----------


## Omar

Clapping Taliaan

----------


## Miss_Sweet

unsein nazrein mili aur mili bhi nahiiiiii...hum kuch kuch paa bhi gae aur chupa bhi gae...

----------


## mytonse

whats with naila..what abt these romantic lines all over Dt..Is this abt the Angad guy also..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

loool are u mad???

iam juz singin :bg:

----------


## mytonse

Right..dnt sing all over Dt..i am not so smart at URDU..

keep singing..try to trnslate for me

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol ok i ll sing in english some day :P

----------


## mytonse

nice for me!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah nice 4 u :P

----------


## mytonse

check the reply to u r secret ..exclusive by me..at Top scorers in Sports section !!

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

HELP! theres a narrrrrrrrrrrrsty spider on my laptopz screen!!  :Embarrassment:  

ohhhhhhhhhhh i h8 spiders!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Endurer

eeeeeeew some1 please call peter parker here :s

----------


## Omar

oh no problem just ask it to bite u so u will become Spiderwoman

----------


## Endurer

lol @ spiderwoman :rolling; and you'd be the green goblin, I believe? :P

----------


## Omar

ok i agree with that but iwill not be killed at end

----------


## Endurer

Ahh you can add the star plus/sony tv flavor to it. Reincarnations; every now and then. :bg:

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

> lol @ spiderwoman :rolling; and you'd be the green goblin, I believe? :P


nooooooooooooo im nt spiderwoman.. im LEATHEL KURRI... umm bt try keep it undercover dat spiders r a weak point :blush: 

no worries.. mamma came 2 da rescue.. as always :wink: 

lolz @ green goblin!

----------


## Omar

oh yar Endurer ko he bite ker lena tha ek naya Spider man ajja ta

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

sorry yaar da spider dat was on my screen has bin killed.. ul hav 2 find another 1 2 bite him... nehw spider woz bad enuff endurer koh kaat leita tou it wud av bcm infected :P  

phir mujh jaiseey naneey se bachee ka kya hota :duno; .. :wink:

----------


## Omar

ahh thats not fairr

iwill go to interpoll FBI and United nation for this murder of Spider

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

IT WASNT ME!!! WOZ MY AMMI JAAN!!  :Embarrassment:  

Bring it on..juttei khanei hai tou :P

----------


## Endurer

> IT WASNT ME!!! WOZ MY AMMI JAAN!!  
> 
> Bring it on..juttei khanei hai tou :P


apki jooton ki dukan hai kiya?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

i can't feel the way i did before don't turn ur back on me i won't be ignored
time won't change this damage ne more don't turn ur back on me i won't be ignored
-Linkin Park

hehehe...i just felt like singing..or better yet yelling  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

> apki jooton ki dukan hai kiya?


haan ji.. aap fikr na karei kaprou aur jootou ke tou hum larkyou ke ghar pei he dukhan hote hai  :Big Grin:  

ufff Hina u soundin furious.. zarra dheerei sei ghaei na.. ive noticed u nw :wink:

----------


## Hina87

LOL

i'm not furious...i am listening to linkin park so i just decided to sing a little  :Smile: 

aur aap na kya notice kiya hai?

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

lolz u where "yelling" that u wnt b ignored so i thought id let u no weve noticed u... jus 2shut u up.. warna hum DT walei behrei hou jaein gei :P

----------


## Hina87

:rolling; 

acha sahi hai..mein chup  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hello Everyone  :Smile:  

Wassup? Hina kesi ho sweety n kya horaha hai?  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

HEllO All..Chit chat...

Transmitting......

Well BAttlefield mein level grine wajahse chot aaye..Bhai thoda Phisal GAye Shayad!!

CUT...

FRance WON HAEYYYYYYY!!

CUT

MUMBAI mein Rain Stop Ho GAye..

CUT

Aur 2 tuts ready..I forgo tthe pass to my uploading site..DAMN mE !!!!!!!!!


CUT..

MY eyeballs are on the edge..Catch one just FEL:L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!

END oF SOS
!!

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

lolzzz u freak  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

No dear ..I Aint..I just like to Enjoy HUMOUR.When my bhaijaan is here and HINA..IT s the best for me time !!

----------


## Hina87

> Hello Everyone  
> 
> Wassup? Hina kesi ho sweety n kya horaha hai?


Hello Aisha baji  :Smile: 

main theek hoon aap kaisi hain?

sorry i left to go eat  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

SalaamZ ALL...

I saw KAinaat and Omer bhai in ....

CUT !!

Rains in Mumbai seems hav pledged to work hard to destroy this time..Wonder me going frm a region of scanty rain to MUMBAI....CHEEZZ

CUT !!

WAITING for FRANCE Vs ITALY

France FRANCE !!

Cut...

Move it

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

> WAITING for FRANCE Vs ITALY
> 
> France FRANCE !!


OH yehhhhhhhhh.. FRANCE ALL DA WAY!!!  :up; 

ZIDANE.. THE MAIN MAN!! :applaud;

----------


## Endurer

oye ajj final hai WC ka?  :Embarrassment:  menen to sunna tha k 9th ko hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone :bg:

----------


## Hina87

hello nailu  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wazzupp? :P

----------


## Hina87

nadia mas..y tu?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nadia mas???? waaaat :duno;

----------


## Hina87

its spanish  :Big Grin: 

it means nothing much..and u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh lol mujhe ati hai thori si spanish  :Big Grin:  

yahan bhi kuch nahi ho raha

----------


## Fairy

Same here  :Big Grin: 

n Hina...It's ok betta. I m good too  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

mood off hai :s

ajj agar so hi geya to 2 per ankh khul gaye  :Smile:  :x x: :x :x

----------


## Fairy

Ye aap past ki baat keh rahey hein ya future ki? ^o)

----------


## Endurer

mein future k past or past k future ki baat ker raha hoon, yani k present ki.  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Acha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wasssuppp pplzzzzzzz

----------


## Hina87

@leathel_kurri

i was born in texas and currently reside there  :Smile: 

it is approximately 7:12 PM

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

kool its 1.20am in da UK.. jus keepin awake expectin a call lolz bt i think ill knock of soon :whistle;

----------


## Hina87

a call?

from ne one special?  :wink:

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

lolzz just sum mates who r gettin bck frm greece  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

oh kewl  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Chir chat..

Initiating sequence....

Enjoyed reading MEZ and HINA tale here...Texas and US ..right!!

Cut

Inia TV had a special news with A teacher in Luv with a student and how the whole town Blackens the Hinidi teachers face.>Sir  imean..And he isnt taking the wrong claim..too much laundering !!

CUT...........


As my days come closer..i am going to feel more and more crampy..Leaving the family for the first time


CUT...
Do u think i have opened BBC counter here...

Back OFF

End of Transmission...

SOS signals in..

HELP !!I am tonsiled out !!

out !!

----------


## mytonse

Lagta hai..Log busy hai..

Anyways...

I am busy hoon nahi hoon nahi hoon nahi .....

So ...

I am not busy ..

I am gettign weirder by the min...

CUT

AKKi bro..spill out more on u rself ..

----------


## Kainaat

haan shayad ab sab busy hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sab hi bizi hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Kese hein sub yahan n kya horaha hai? :givefl;

----------


## Hina87

salaam aisha baji   :Smile:  

mein theek hoon. aap kaisi hein?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Hina :hug;

Mein bhi theek thaak sweety. Kesa raha aapka din n kya horaha hai abhi?

----------


## Hina87

Din bilcul sahi gaya  :Smile: 

aur abhi tho ganay and posting   :Smile:  

aap sunahein...

----------


## Fairy

Chalo achi baat hai enjoy karahi ho aap  :Smile: 

aur mein music k binna posting karahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin:  chalo achi baat hai

aur aap sara din kya karti rehti hein?

----------


## Fairy

Filhaal vacations hein tou aaraam hi aaraam horaha hai saara din  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

lol that's nice  :Smile: 

isi hafta musibat college shuru hojai ga phir sa   :Frown:  

but it's okay...kamas kaam ghar sa tho nikalongi  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

aray kollage jane say dar kiun lagta hai......hina sis

----------


## mytonse

HEHE!!

Its alays more fun to read the post srathe than post sanything..

Ek Se Ek post Aur Samples hain..

This place is the cementor for all our activities elsewhere at DT...

Coming back to Chi Chat...

Kainaat Ji and Miss Sweet...

I think The world is too busy to think..When u both rote the one liners..Surely u meant well ..HA!!

Allright

Transmitting...

I onder when i ll be talking again....

CUT

Whose this pappu lehri singer..MAn!!HE cant speak hindi properly !!

CUT

ore Viruses submittd to test!!!

CUT

Photoshop Tuts to make..Worried noones intrested..

Cut

Havent eaten anything..

Well let me et nd come back..


BRB

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hiii ppl :bg:

----------


## Omar

Haloo ppl
which chit is chatting

----------


## Hina87

> aray kollage jane say dar kiun lagta hai......hina sis


 :Big Grin: 

Aleem bhai..dar nahin lagta bas jana ka dil nahin karta  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Sat Jul 08, 2006 8:52 pm
> 
> aray kollage jane say dar kiun lagta hai......hina sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleem bhai..dar nahin lagta bas jana ka dil nahin karta


dil kia karta hai karne ko aray kollage main he tu fun hota hai study b aur fun b frends kay saath  me missin alot my kollage days

----------


## Hina87

but i just moved here...tho mein kisi ko janti nahin hoon..haan ek do dost hein per phir bhi...mujhe tho maza nahin aata  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

AArg..Sry for HINA..Sry for FRANCE

Happy for ITALY ,Happy for the rain to syop !!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Happy 4 italy?

iam sad 4 france

----------


## mytonse

Sure are .>Zinedine was all stuffed..Its going to be Huge controversy!!


Anyways..Say hows everything going ??

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B]Humm Ummmm...!!

Nothing much... :Smile: Just observing posts on forums and having chat with my my friend and my beloved brother :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Gr8 Spotless soul..i can see your new..Its  good to see you are getting hang of things here..Its something which new members seldom do that too so soon!!

Have a nice day!!
CUT

Well the Mumbai blasts have posponed my flight to Sunday!!

Very sad at the scene there.

I mean horrifiv view !!!

Pray for them GUYZ !!

Fi Amanallah !!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hey ppl  :Smile:  wazzup?

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Gr8 Spotless soul..i can see your new..Its  good to see you are getting hang of things here..Its something which new members seldom do that too so soon!!
> 
> Have a nice day!!
> CUT
> 
> Well the Mumbai blasts have posponed my flight to Sunday!!
> 
> Very sad at the scene there.
> 
> ...


 :Smile: 

Thanx dor your concern Yonus Bro :Smile: 

Yeah....even i heard all that...

May Allah bless them all...Ameen sum ameen :Smile: 

Fe-AmaanAllah

----------


## mytonse

My name is YUNUS..And dare u call me bro..Plss


All kool ..this wasnt  warning..me just getting naughty a bit !!

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B]Well can you just look upon what you said to me BRO...

Lemme clear you I am not KEEN at all to be YOUR sister...It's just i wanted to give YOU respect..But it seems that you YOURSELF doesnot have desire to HAVE Respect....!!

Brother is a most beloved relation for a sister...But why am i telling this to you??Okies...As you wish..I am not gonna call you as BRO.. :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Look its something emotional..All here dnt know the reason..either they call me by name or attach a Yunus Dost and i do the same..Please bearwith my issue..

Have a nice day..

Aursunao..hows ur life ging!!CHIT CHAT u knw ??

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B]Well if you can see my post above...there i clearly mentioned that i shall not gonna call you as BRO... :Smile: 

I am not getting emotional at all Sir..I was and indeed i am telling you just about the reality...reality which i felt :Smile: 

Thanx anyways for your wish..!!

Life has to go on...and so it is moving... :Smile: 

How is everyone out here? :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam not gud today  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

aray dont b yaar just chill  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

lo ji main bhi aa gya
Salam

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ao ji ao ji  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wsalam :bg:

----------


## Qambar

wah wah bara acha istaqibal hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to kya bura hona chahie tha?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Qambar

aap bhi larakoo hain kia???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi to :P

----------


## Fairy

> lo ji main bhi aa gya
> Salam


Wsalam Qambar  :Smile: 

Good to see u back bro...aatey raha karein  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams All...

I think we all have been pretty good at nice things!!

So whats up??Ky achal rah ahai..Cit chat guys cmon!!

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Wsalam Qambar 
> 
> Good to see u back bro...aatey raha karein


Salam jee:P

Awesome to see your post FINALLY...... :hug1: 

Ki hoing? :givefl;

----------


## Hina87

Hello everyone  :Smile: 

@yunus

i haven't gone ne where  :Big Grin: 

i guess i just don't come online when you do.

too much school..blah... :td:

----------


## mytonse

Hmm..I guess so HINA...

So whats up with everyone else..i feel bored..a little help might do !!

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

ezee Yunus.. theek thak??  :Big Grin:  

wat u up2??

ive jus bin chattin a friend who graduated frm uni .. gt his results 2day.. so chuffed!! n another mate rung jus 5 miz aftr 2 tell me shes gt a job.. so double khushi.. n hpefully double treat!! :P

----------


## mytonse

Aah..i can see you are having a lovely --luckty day !!

getting cheezy fo rall the treat ha !!

I am kool..Just this inexplicable thread with my family..i am un able to break..ill be crying in the airport after all !!!Mummy !!

----------


## Fairy

I m hungry.....will go to the kitchen to find sumthing to eat now. 

Hina, I m happy for u, enjoy the weekend n take sum rest :hug;

Hira, I m here sweetheart :hug; Kuch khaas nahin hoing betta  :Smile: 

Yunus n Leathel Kurri...How r u doing?  :Smile:

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

crying at the airport.. umm u goin sumwer Yunus :duno; 

hii FAIRY.. im gud thanx  :Big Grin:  .. hws u and wat u up2?

----------


## Fairy

I m good LK  :Smile: 

What shud we call u by the way?

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

u can call me Mehreen aka Mez  :Big Grin:  

and ur name is?? if u dnt mind me askin  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Not at all. I m Aisha  :Smile: 

Ok Mez/Mehreen  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Thanks Aisha Baji  :givefl; 

How r u today?

----------


## Fairy

I m good hina  :Smile:  yourself?

----------


## Hina87

Masha Allah  :Smile: 

I am fine thanx  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams People..How are my frnds doing ??

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Hira, I m here sweetheart :hug; Kuch khaas nahin hoing betta


Jeee :hug1: ................  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

w salaam yunus

and Miss Hira...you r too sweet  :Smile: 

thx for all of your wonderful comments  :wink:

----------


## mytonse

hmm..I can see i am being leftout .Poor me !!

Aur sunao Hina..whats with the essay ??

----------


## Hina87

your not being left out  :Smile: 

lol...essay is long gone

allah ka shukar hai i made it through my first college course about a week ago  :Smile: 

now i'm on to my next 2 courses  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hina Allah mein A capital likhtey hein sweety :hug;

Walaikum Asalam Yunus  :Smile:  Allhumdulillah theek thaak hein hum tou aap sunao kese ho?  :Smile: 

n Hira...Hina kya keh rahi hai? :giveflower;

Good Morning though  :Wink:

----------


## mytonse

Good Morning..

I am doing good..Will be travelling this Monday to India..3-2 day halt in Dubai..Lets see..lasttime  i went alone ..i created havoc at the airport with my childish tears..This time i hope to go in manly !!

----------


## Hina87

> Hina Allah mein A capital likhtey hein sweety :hug;


acha baji  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Jee betta  :Smile: 

n Yunus....I hope phirse wesa na ho  :Smile:  n i always wonder y u travel so much? :s

----------


## spotlesssoul

@ Aaapi

Hina sis pyari pyari batain kar ke mujhe embaress karing :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> w salaam yunus
> 
> and Miss Hira...you r too sweet 
> 
> thx for all of your wonderful comments  :wink:


Aww Sis :hug1: 

Youa re most welcomed naa :givefl;

----------


## mytonse

Whats that betta attached !!

Well i travel to study..i am a surveyor and a key represenative of my fathers company..

Well this time ..for the second time i am travelling alone..To study in India..thats hearbreaking!!

I hope 2..bu tmy mom say s i am weak atheart..though this time she threatened me she wont do the last years repeat.>She came to Dubai just to get me back !!!I was crying the hell out and the authorities were triified to see such a huge creature crying !!

----------


## Fairy

I didn't called u Betta...it was for Hina  :Smile:  Kindly read n understand the post first. 

And I hope you know that these...!!! marks are not used commonly. I had been noticing u from quite sumtime, are you shouting or warning every member here? 

I hope u'll understand my point n co-operate  :Smile: 

Reagrds

----------


## mytonse

Surely,

Ur the boss..its a way to attract attention..

I woul dfollow u on one condition u delete both this postand ur warning before..wont like to get embarassed in PUBLIC .

----------


## Hina87

@Yunus

you don't bug me and i never meant anything like that towards you...i was talking in general about my anger  :Smile: 

hope you understand

----------


## mytonse

Ur anger now ios a concern..I get allergetic to even the smallest things..ur anger is on the AGENDA!!

----------


## Fairy

It was not a warning Yunus.

----------


## mytonse

But i feel it..As i told u i getconcerned over little things.. i have been fighting all the way to keep my image clean and respectable atDT..recently i forwarded invitation to many a frnds...What if they saw it....

Warning or no warning..it always depends ont he person who takes it..Now i nkw its easy for u ..


now plss.Can we get it done plsss...Fairy ji ??

----------


## Fairy

Yunus u know what? Personally i like u, you r a lovely member here at DT. I also want u to have a CLEAN image here that's y i tried to teach u a few things but see what i got? Is this the way u treat everyone? your elders? 

sure my bro I'll delete them if u r requesting, not only requesting but promising for a better attitude from now onwards.  :Smile: 

Do u agree on this Yunus?  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Hmm..guess ull be my sis afterall...


Fairy sis <ur the only one who wins this designation frm me>

You pt. out any misbehaving on my behalf at Dt any..The debate section .were all answered up after a series of emotional remarks by the originator..

On he contrary i ahve always work with Rules at Dt and evry now and then i inform on the new rules which would be much better if followed...

if u think thats wrong..i am sry...I guess one of those bad days...

Have anice day..

But i promise to be responsiblre hence..even more than i am now..

Keep smiling !!!

Ill chck back u r reply later...

----------


## Fairy

Thanks Yunus. I expected this from u :giveflower;

Khush raho  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Shubha Khair everyone

i'm going to sleep now...

Allah Hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

couldnt get a even the first sprout of sleep..Hmm..guess i amnot abad guy after all..
Sweet dreams HINA

----------


## Fairy

Good night Hina  :Smile: 

Sleep well sweety :hug;

----------


## mytonse

dntmind my asking ..do most here talk thu pms.. i have seen most dnt talk at all in th forums..chatroom is mostly dormant.

----------


## Fairy

I dun get this Yunus. Are u asking or telling me this?  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

now it would be better if u quote.. i am already in a mess

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan pe kya hoing? : :bg:

----------


## Endurer

I am waiting for Yunus to step up at msn.

other than that; not much.

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

Ayup ENDURER! Adeel if im nt mistaken??

 hws u??? YUNUS ka intazaar abhi hou raha hai??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

i want so badly to get out of the house...but i can't  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Awww.....Kya huwa Hina? Bore horahi ho ghar mein  k koi aur problem hai? :s

----------


## Endurer

> Ayup ENDURER! Adeel if im nt mistaken??
> 
>  hws u??? YUNUS ka intazaar abhi hou raha hai??


Yeap i'm Adeel  :Smile: 

jee abi shayed so raha hoga.. kuch virus pakre they apne pcz se to usse per socha thore baat ker loon :wink:

app sunayen, kese hien ?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

> Awww.....Kya huwa Hina? Bore horahi ho ghar mein  k koi aur problem hai? :s


aray baji..kahan sa shuru karoon? meri puri zindagi ek problem hai. i'm just so tired of everything...sab cheez bori lagti hai.

neways..don't feel anything for me...someday..i don't know when..i'll be okay.  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Insha-Allah zaroor!  :Smile: 

Allah tumhein khush rakhey sweety Aameen :hug;

----------


## Hina87

aur aap keisi hein?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah theek thaak  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

:Smile: 

acha aur kuch bata hein... aap kya karti hein? job? ne thing interesting?  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm...Good Morning All :Smile:

----------


## Zeiniya

good night .. trying to count the stars but i can't see any .. oh sorry forgot  my glasses :bg:

----------


## mytonse

Salaamz..Hmm..Bhai i wasnt well..Sry.

I am online now..bu ti think we got different imes thsesdays..Ill be making time.Ill try to be onlinbe..anything more ..u can paste the symptoms at the Virus helpdesk..Ill make sure ti address to it

Aur MEZ sunao..Hina thats bad.

Aapi sis .>Aapka kya chal raha hai !!

----------


## mytonse

So MEZ..Hows ur day going..anything to chit chat ?/

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

uff yaar nt as gud as it shud av bin.. was hopin 4 a khush khabree which has kinda gone wrong :duno; 

wat bout u wats hapnin YUNAS??

ADEEL.. sorry i mustav logged of by the time u replied.. hmm so DR YUNUS is wer u go if ur PC has bukhaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

aww koi baat nahi, hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

yeap Yunus is our everything when it comes to pcz. isn't he a genius? In 10 years from now I see Yunus's very own established anti-virus company.

----------


## Fairy

> Aapi sis .>Aapka kya chal raha hai !!


Wsalam, I m fine Yunus. Thanks for asking  :Smile:  Aap kese hein?

----------


## Hina87

Assalamaulaikum everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Hina  :Smile: 

Kya haal hein sweety? :giveflower;

----------


## Hina87

Allah ka shukar hai theek hoon  :Smile: 

aap keisi hein Baji  :givefl;

----------


## Fairy

Allhumdulillah theek thaak betta  :Smile: 

Aur kya horaha hai is waqt? Samosey khaye aapne?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Masha Allah  :Smile: 

jee samosa khain they  :Big Grin: 

right now bhai is trying to counsel me  :Big Grin: 

aur aap?

----------


## Endurer

naah mein to apna yogurt ka business promote ker raha tha :bg:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Mein kuch khaas nahin karahi betta  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

lol...adi bhai ur promoting to the wrong person  :Big Grin: 

@fati aapi...  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl iam back :ang9:

----------


## mytonse

Salaamz guys,

I can see that behing me everything is well.My own antivirus company..not thought abt it yet.

Anyways that good that all my friends report back here.And anytime i wanna check i come here to see all the chatting going on..i feel myself involved..Definetly a good way!!

NAila's back too..

How u doing dost ?Say something

more later.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

meri tabiyat thik nai thi islie a nahi saki  :Frown:  

but i better now  :Big Grin:  

u tell how r u???

----------


## mytonse

I am fine.i amall good.i wasnt ok too.But yesterday after shouting at Adeel bro couple of times..my voice has returned ith a high pitch.i feel my voice is like the Palmer .

That nice to know ur doing good.

----------


## Fairy

Wsalam Yunus,
How r u doing bro?  :Smile: 

n Naila...ab kesi tabiyat hai sweety? 

Welcome back :giveflower;

----------


## mytonse

I am fine..sis.How abt u ..Aapka kya chal raha hain..

----------


## paki_gurl

hi guyz wassup

----------


## Hina87

as we say in my home state which i hate  :Big Grin: ....

Howdy Ya'll!!!!

----------


## paki_gurl

lol

im f9 ..h r u sis?

----------


## Hina87

apparently really giddy  :Big Grin: 

how r u?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Wsalam Yunus,
> How r u doing bro? 
> 
> n Naila...ab kesi tabiyat hai sweety? 
> 
> Welcome back :giveflower;



Meri tabiyat pehle se kaafi behter hai...sirf khaansi baaki hai

----------


## mytonse

Well unfortunately she probably missed out...

I am fine.Todays Wednesday..Ouch!!

Have a nice day..And please feel free to chat..Expose more of you r day's stuff here.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wednesday?

where do u live?

Its tuesday... :whistle;

----------


## spotlesssoul

How thee all? :Smile:

----------


## paki_gurl

im f9 thnx h r u?

----------


## mytonse

Definetly right Naila.Its tueday..It so happened that i got confused with the dates as i was awake at night,early this morning..probably the lack of sleep.

Who cares..

So what brings you back ??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

What brings me back? 

wat u mean?

----------


## spotlesssoul

> im f9 thnx h r u?


MashAllah :Smile: I am also fine,Alhamdullilah :Smile: What can happen to me? :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

I mean..aaj free kaise ...I thought u had schooling or something which pretty much kept u busy..so i could race u soon .

Seriously kidding

----------


## paki_gurl

> Originally Posted by paki_gurl @ Tue Jul 18, 2006 6:00 pm
> 
> im f9 thnx h r u?
> 
> 
> MashAllahI am also fine,AlhamdullilahWhat can happen to me?


so wats goin on sis

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> I mean..aaj free kaise ...I thought u had schooling or something which pretty much kept u busy..so i could race u soon .
> 
> Seriously kidding



Schooling? u dnt knw its summer holidays now? :duno;

----------


## Endurer

yay summers suck!! the only thing i like about em is the good `ol mango.

coming back to life.. yeah what about life ^o)

her ghari badal rahe hai roop zindagi.. chaon hai kabhi.. kabhi hai dhoop zindagi.. har pal yahan jee bher jiyo.. jo hai saman kal ho na ho..

----------


## Hina87

no one's ever here when i come on   :Frown:  

ne ways...da summer sux here too...hot hot hot!

----------


## Endurer

mein to yehi hoon :wink:

ajj jaldi breakfast ker raha hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

jaldi breakfast..pshaaaaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

W/salam  :Smile:  
i'm getting bored aur uper se bukhar :x 
bus dil kar raha hai kissi ko bohot zaida maroon :blee;   :Frown:

----------


## waffa

kiss ki pittaye karne wali ho huma ???   :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

jo bhi mera dushmun hai uss ki :blee;  :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lollz...iska matlab tumhare dushman b hain??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

get well soon unexpected :giveflower;

----------


## paki_gurl

ME 100 BORED NO 1 IS ONLINE

----------


## Endurer

aww don't be, I'm here.

----------


## Hina87

wut's up? the ceiling  :Big Grin: 

Can we go back to the days our love was strong
Can you tell me how a perfect love goes wrong
Can somebody tell me how to get things back
The way they use to be
Oh God give me a reason
I'm down on bended knee
I'll never walk again until you come back to me
I'm down on bended knee

By: Boys 2 Men  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

......... :Smile: 

How thee Hina sis? :Smile: 

Aslam-o-alaikum all :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

WalaikumAssalaam

I'm doing well and u?  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

salamzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## mytonse

Walaikum Salam..

people seem to flock over to mainlands these days with myself going in the opposite direction.

Tell me more..
One day outta Dt and it was hell!!

So what my buddies doin...

I am fine and kool.Had a nice short nap..Say more

----------


## Hina87

adi bhai was looking for u yunus.. u can read his posts in the last page of the Feelings Cafe  :Smile: 

so when are you going to India?

----------


## mytonse

i have a flight to Bombay on Monday..Hina

Ill check it rightaway

----------


## Hina87

oh okay...be sure to come in DT and officially announce it to everyone so we can wish you a safe flight  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Well i feel awkward and already in emotional shores..i wont be able to manage it everywhere HINA..Ill try later

----------


## unexpected

assalam-o-aleikum  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Walaikum Salams Unexpected

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salam Friendsss  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

how r u ???  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Who me or younus?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

both :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol me fine shine dine  :Stick Out Tongue: 

lol

And u ? :bg:

----------


## unexpected

me fine.
so whats up what were u doing???  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was gettin bored :dyawn: 

and u?

----------


## unexpected

mein tv dekh rahi thi.9 baj gaye hain so going for dinner   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha maine b abhi dinner karna hain :P

----------


## unexpected

mom is calling :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to jao :bg:

----------


## unexpected

mein nahi jaa rahi :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok to na jao  :Big Grin: 

dats gud  :Big Grin:  warna main bore ho jati  :Frown:

----------


## unexpected

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  acha nahi jati  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
 :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thankkooooooo :hug1:

----------


## unexpected

khush naa huein lagta hai mom aa rahi hain :blee;  :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OKey ji  :whistle;

----------


## unexpected

its not okey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

loool :bg: 

ok :P

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum,

Kya horaha hai aaj chitchat mein? Filhaal tou lagta hai kuch nahin horaha :P Per kese ho sub? Aur aaj ka din kesa raha subka? :giveflower;

----------


## unexpected

W/Salam aapi  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

today i worked on my speech on how dogs can sniff cancer...that was the funnest thing i did today   :Big Grin:  

right now, i'm so bored  :P

----------


## Endurer

Dogs can sniff cancer?  :Embarrassment:  which one? asbestos? blood cancer or skin cancer? ^o)

Strange actually :s i never thought that my dog's a chalti phirti cancer testing lab :s

----------


## Hina87

lol adi bhai

it can be a trained dog or even ur household pet. if it sniffs at a lump or at a specific part of your body constantly, and acts agitated and upset...then u might want to get urself checked. certain types of diseases and cancer, supposedly, give off distinct smells so that is how the dogs can smell that something is wrong.

----------


## Endurer

> Asalam-oe-Alaikum,
> 
> Kya horaha hai aaj chitchat mein? Filhaal tou lagta hai kuch nahin horaha :P Per kese ho sub? Aur aaj ka din kesa raha subka? :giveflower;


wasalam Aapi.

cancer per baat cheet ho rahe hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  din :s hmm 16 hours load shedding k baad din kesa hoga ye pochna hi nahi chahye :s raat mein 3.30 per so k utha and the rest is obvious  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

> lol adi bhai
> 
> it can be a trained dog or even ur household pet. if it sniffs at a lump or at a specific part of your body constantly, and acts agitated and upset...then u might want to get urself checked. certain types of diseases and cancer, supposedly, give off distinct smells so that is how the dogs can smell that something is wrong.


ohh :s lo ab mein khud ko to ghor se dekhta nahi.. dogs ko zaror dekhon ga k kese react ker rahe hein :s :duh;

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin:  

u really take procrastination to a whole different level..lol

----------


## Endurer

Is this really true or are you paraphrasing it ^o)

----------


## Hina87

yes it is true...

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/...in665263.shtml

----------


## Endurer

lol i'm talking about the procrastination thing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

lol..that's true too

you are the KING  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Awaiting enthronement  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

ur gonna hafta wait for a while...becuz i'm da queen of procrastination  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

aww aww  :Big Grin:  glad you confessed it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

hehehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

how's the weather?

It's hot hot hot here.. but I do see some clouds coming to cover the azure

----------


## Hina87

it's always hot here...we haven't had rain in forever

----------


## Endurer

aww are you from mojave desert? :s

----------


## Hina87

lol 

nopes

but i might as well be there...it gets over a hundred degrees F here  :P

----------


## Endurer

thats cool if you ask me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

:Embarrassment:  

cool???

i dun think so...over a hundred is how much it gets where u are.

----------


## Fairy

Yahan kya hoing? ^o)




> W/Salam aapi


Aww....kesi hein sweety aap? :hug1:

----------


## Fairy

> wasalam Aapi.
> cancer per baat cheet ho rahe hai  din :s hmm 16 hours load shedding k baad din kesa hoga ye pochna hi nahi chahye :s raat mein 3.30 per so k utha and the rest is obvious


Oh acha! :s 
I hope ab light na jaaye phirse  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

*Aham aham...Main bhi kuch bolon kaa jee? :$*

----------


## Fairy

Zaroor bolein  :Smile:  (Agar mujhse poocha hai tou  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salaam everyone  :Big Grin: 

HOw r u ppl?  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

W/Salam
i'm fine .what about u how r u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im fine also  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Good to hear that Naila  :Smile: 

Aur girlies aap k paas kya horaha hai? 

Garmi kesi hai? :@ Yahan tou sakht qism ki hai :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yahan pe to lovely mausam hai  :Smile:  

27 darje harart :P

----------


## Fairy

Arey wah! Meiko bhi wahan aana hai phir  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ajao :bg:

----------


## mytonse

Salams Dt members,

Airing livef rm Mumbai.I am sry to not have paste d sentiments topic.I guess i was week.What cant be done is good.I am definetly missing my family.Any talks is welcomed.Morely Id say So whass up guys ??

----------


## Hina87

W Salaam Yunus  :Smile: 

how r u? how's everything going in Mumbai?

----------


## mytonse

I am Fine HINA.What abt u .Well its a bit humid i guess.But the rain brings coolness..I am gr8.Missing my family though .

----------


## Hina87

im fine thx.

well...a lil bit of advice...have some fun!

i've never been to Mumbai, but i'm sure there's a lot to do there  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Definetly is there..I have a lot of visiting to do .>No time..I am flying to Mangalore tom morn at 9 ,SO definetly a hectic schedule .

----------


## Hina87

oh that's nice.

so tell me wut else have you done?

----------


## mytonse

Well HINA..My stay in Abu Dhabi was nothing shrt of leisure.I had fun.Though my schedule got preponed by 3 days.Otherwise iwa sall for the sky..Welli thought i asked what abt u .tell me more.MAke it mutual

----------


## Hina87

me? lol

nothing much...school school school  :dyawn: 

after i come from school, there's homework to do.  :td:

----------


## Endurer

I'm glad that you took some time off & actually had fun there in Abu dabhi. I've heard a lot about this city though never had a chance to visit it.. is it just like Dubai ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hellooo guys n girls :P

----------


## Fairy

Hi Sweety! Waddup?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hii aapi  :Big Grin:  

Uhm nothing khaas iam juz gettin bored :dyawn: 

U tell? :bg:

----------


## Fairy

Mein bhi bus kaafi der se yahan hoon, ab bus uthney ki taiyari horahi hai  :Smile: 

Aap k paas time kya huwa hai ? ^o)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yahan pe 14.13 howe hain  :Big Grin:  din ke :P

----------


## Fairy

Acha acha!  :Big Grin: 

Mein Good Morning kehne lagi thi phir socha time tou pooch loon na  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Baaqi sub kahan hein aaj? :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmmm main b yehi wondering :s

aaj to itna suna suna hai dt :dyawn:

----------


## Fairy

Kahan gaye hein sub k sub :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Monday hai..shayad islie sab ghayab :P

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Let's hope sub aajayein jaldi  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

I am right here janab  :Smile: Talking with you  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

That's Good  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> I'm glad that you took some time off & actually had fun there in Abu dabhi. I've heard a lot about this city though never had a chance to visit it.. is it just like Dubai ?


Abu Dhabi is not just like Dubai. Abu Dhabi is known for its greenary and heritage and Dubai is known for its business wid leisure and roots. and nowadays it is attracted by tourist mainly europeans. and target of many reputed fashion brands.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Gud mornin ppl :P

----------


## Qambar

Good afternoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wazzup?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Nothin much...u tell  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nothing much here   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...

Yunus n Hina kahan gayab hein aajkal?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

i'm right here Aisha Baji  :Smile: 

Yunus uncle is enjoying India. He is probably really busy visiting his family  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Oh acha! 

Good to see u here Hina :hug; Kya horaha hai aajkal? Studies mein busy ho kiya?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

:Smile: 

Jee abhi tho school mein busy hoon. aur aap?

----------


## Hina87

why hasn't adi bhayya made a visit here   :Frown:  

i know he's sick but he could just drop a simple hi  :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ppl :bg: WassuP?

----------


## unexpected

hi sweeto  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi :bg:

----------


## unexpected

how are you?

----------


## mytonse

Salaams peoplezzzz,

Gr8 to bre back.I had heck opf a week searching for WIFi..Will be regular soom..Some time..

Hope Adi bhai and Hina nad aaapi sis are doing good..

All blessings here..

----------


## Hina87

W Salaam Yunus

I am doing just fine thanx.

----------


## Fairy

Wsalam Yunus

Good to see u here  :Smile:  Alhumdulillah i m doing well. Hope to see u back soon.

Takecare  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi everyone

----------


## Fairy

Hello Naila  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

HI Aapi  :Smile:  

How r u?

----------


## Fairy

Allah ka shukar...I m fine sweety  :Smile: 

Tussi daso? :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main wi thik thak a  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

rabia ki birthday to chalo yaad nahi thi.. per how the hell can I miss Saba's birthday? argh how'd you know that.

----------


## Hina87

nadia mas...muy aburrido  :P

----------


## Fairy

Ye kounsi language hai Hina? ^o)

----------


## Hina87

lolz  :Big Grin: 

baji yeh spanish hai

it means: not much...i'm very bored  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Wow! aise mainey bhi likh diya karo k humein bhi samajh aajaye kuch  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Salaaamz Adeel bro,HIna and AApi sis,RAHEN sab ...

I am curently extremly busy with my admission.I have applied for the WIFI service.MAybe a week more.Hope u guys not forgetting me and do hope u missing me.Relationships occur in a balanced world.

All the very best to all here...

I am currently back to Mumbai for day s,then to Mangalore then to Bangalore,all in a span of 5 days..

Damn hectic

BE back later

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Yunus..good to see u here bro  :Smile: 

Chalo koi baat nahin busy ho tou we'll wait for you n ofcourse we r missing you  :Smile: 

Good Luck n all u do.

Takecare

----------


## Hina87

W Salaam Uncle Yunus  :Big Grin: 

Take ur time  :Smile: 

If all goes well u will come back wid a big surprise waiting for u...MOTM  :Smile: 

ur contributions to the Tech Talk section is great and ur posting is awesome as well. 

Neways...have fun and take care yunus  :up;

----------


## Hina87

> Wow! aise mainey bhi likh diya karo k humein bhi samajh aajaye kuch


lolz... laiken yehi tho maza hai ka kisi ko pata nahin ka mein kya bolri hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Lolz! Ye bhi aik alag point hai :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi everyone...

uff iam feelin so sad 2day  :Frown:  dunno y :s

----------


## Endurer

Wasalam Yunus..  :Smile: 

Best of luck bro :up;

----------


## Fairy

Hello! 

Arey...kya hogaya Naila? :s Hope u feel better soon :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am better now :bg:

----------


## Fairy

Good to hear that Naila  :Smile:  Stay Happy!  :Big Grin: 

Baaqi sub kese hein? :wink:

----------


## Omar

Wats uppp all gud same here app sunaien

----------


## Hina87

Mein theek hoon Aisha Baji  :Smile:  

aap kaisi hein?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah, mein bhi theek thaak  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm :$

----------


## Fairy

Aapko kya huwa Hira jee? ^o)

----------


## waffa

salam kessy ho subh mere sujnoO te belioO

----------


## Hina87

> Alhumdulillah, mein bhi theek thaak


Masha Allah  :Smile: 

W Salaam Aleem Bhai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyoneeee :bg:

----------


## Hina87

Hi Nailu  :Smile: 

how r u?

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Aapko kya huwa Hira jee? ^o)


Kuch hua kya :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam fine Hina..How r u?

----------


## Hina87

Me so happy  :bg: 

i got an A on my last essay!!!! wooooo lets celebrate  :Big Grin: 

i'm the only one that got graded today too...everyone else had to fix mistakes in their essays hehehe.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

wow that's very good. Congratulations Hina :hug;

----------


## Hina87

Thank you Baji  :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations Hina sis :giveflower;

I am back :wink:

----------


## Hina87

thankoo Adi Bhai  :Smile: 

I have even better news today. I made A's in my speech and english class. It took me a couple of hours to calm down because I was so happy  :Big Grin: 

and Welcome back Bhayya  :givefl;

----------


## RAHEN

Welcome back brother  :Smile: 

R u fine????

----------


## spotlesssoul

Welcome Back Bhaiyya :hug1:

----------


## Endurer

Thank You :giveflower;

Yes sis I am fine  :Smile: 

aho hysteria howa hai Hina ko  :Stick Out Tongue:  bohat khushi howe sis mujeh  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Your welcome  :Smile: 

Mujhe bhi bohat khushi howi ka aap ko khushi howi  :Smile:  

I now feel that I have the confidence to get through college becuz of my good grades  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

My pleasure Bhaya  :Smile: 

Aur congrats Hina sis :giveflower; Allah aapko aagay bhi zindagi main kamyaabiyaan-o-kamraniyaan ata farmaye..AMeen sum ameen  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

aww Thank you Hira sweety  :givefl; 

I would also like to thank those 3 ppl who voted for me for MOTM and I know who they are  :wink:  2 of them are my sweet sisters and 1 of them is 1 of my 4 fav brothers here at DT. Bless You  :Smile:

----------


## DonWit

congrats Hina...
and ppl it feels gud to b back...

----------


## Hina87

Thanx Umair  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Congrats Hina :hug1: 

N welcome back adeel bro  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> aww Thank you Hira sweety  :givefl; 
> 
> I would also like to thank those 3 ppl who voted for me for MOTM and I know who they are  :wink:  2 of them are my sweet sisters and 1 of them is 1 of my 4 fav brothers here at DT. Bless You


My pleasure sis :hug1: 

Aww :blush: You are always welcomed sis :$

Be Blessed :givefl;

----------


## waffa

hi frends

----------


## Hina87

Thanks Nailu  :givefl; 

Bless you 2 Hira  :Smile: 

You guys were happier than my parents  :Big Grin:  

It is truly nice to know how much you all care  :giveflower;

----------


## Endurer

Hina, you already *have*, what it takes to be successful for a human being.  :Smile:  Masters k baad app se treat loon ga mein :bg: 

Thanks for the welcome Naila  :Smile: 

welcome back Umair bro  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

it was really hard keeping my tears back after reading your post...

too much praise, which I'm not used to at all. 

Luv ya much Bhayya  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

:Stick Out Tongue: kfl;   :Stick Out Tongue: kfl;   [shadow=darkgreen:8fd78fde1e]HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY[/shadow:8fd78fde1e]   :Stick Out Tongue: kfl;   :Stick Out Tongue: kfl;
Jashan-E-Azadi Mubarak ho to all of u-

----------


## Endurer

awww :hug1: But you deserve it sis  :Smile:  

Keep smiling :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

keep smiling always Brother :givefl;

jashan- e- Azadi Mubarak ho aap ko

----------


## Endurer

Apko bhi bohat bohat mubarik ho  :Smile: 

ps: signature bohat acha hai apka  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thanks brother - abhi subah ko hi banaya hai. first try thi is liye acha ban gaya- 

aap bhi yehi wala sig rakh lo. acha lage ga aaj ke din.

----------


## Hina87

> awww :hug1: But you deserve it sis  
> 
> Keep smiling :giveflower;


was this post to me?
I don't think I deserve ne thing  :Smile:  but thank you anyway Bhai  :muah; 

Happy Independence Day Fati Aapi and Adi Bhai and all :givefl;

----------


## RAHEN

thanks  :Stick Out Tongue: kfl;
i will wish u tomorrow hina- as tomorrow there is 14 august in ur country

----------


## Endurer

Bohat acha bana hai  :Smile:  apne PS use kia ya fireworks?

Yeap Hina sis, that was for you  :Smile: 

mere taraf se advance mein azadi mubarik :bg: [scroll:1003a21963][/scroll:1003a21963]

----------


## Hina87

ok Aapi  :Smile: 

Thankoo Bhayya...Aap ko bhi Mubarak  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

ok hina sweet dreams wid :givefl;

@brother endurer
me ne photoshop wid image ready use kiya hai.

----------


## Endurer

Thank you Hina  :Smile: 

Bohat acha bana hai Rahen sis.. frames be perfect loop per hien  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

brother aap ko kaun kaun sa grafics mein software aata hai ??

aap yeh sig apne liye bhi rakho aaj ke din acha lage ga. sachi.

----------


## Endurer

Jee sis rakh lia menen  :Smile:  thank you so much  :Smile: 

Mein ziada tar fireworks hi use kerta hoon per jab zarorat pare to Photoshop b use ker leta hoon  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thanks to u brother  :Smile:  waqai mein  bahut acha lag raha hai- v. nice 
gif animator ya phir paint shop pro aap ne kabhi use kiya hai??

----------


## Fairy

Nice sigi Rahen :up;

n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile:  Subko Jashn-e-Azaadi mubarak buhat buhat :givefl; 

Ab jaldi se batayein k kese celebrate karahey hein? Kya karna chahtey they n kya kya kiya aaj?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Thank you Aapi...  :givefl;  to u 2 

My pleasure Adi Bhai  :Smile: 

WalaikumAssalaam Aisha Baji  :Smile: 
Khair Mubarak...Abhi tho din shuru howa hai...abhi tuk tho sirf thora sa TV mein kuch dekha hai and radio pa kuch suna hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hellooo ppl  :bg:

----------


## Fairy

Hi sweety  :Smile:  Kesi hein aap? Happy Independence Day :giveflower; What's up? 

HIna...Khair Mubarak sweety :hug; 
Mera tou saara din bus yehi kartey huwey guzra  :Big Grin:  :s

----------


## RAHEN

> Nice sigi Rahen :up;
> 
> n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  Subko Jashn-e-Azaadi mubarak buhat buhat :givefl;


aap ko bhi mubarak ho-jashan-e- azadi :givefl;
sigi achi lagi to aap use karo - waqai mein acha lage ga-

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hi sweety  Kesi hein aap? Happy Independence Day :giveflower; What's up? 
> 
> HIna...Khair Mubarak sweety :hug; 
> Mera tou saara din bus yehi kartey huwey guzra  :s


Hiii aapi  :Smile:  Main to thik hoon  :Big Grin:  aap kaisi ho? 
Kheir Mubarak  :givefl;

----------


## Hina87

> Hi sweety  Kesi hein aap? Happy Independence Day :giveflower; What's up? 
> 
> HIna...Khair Mubarak sweety :hug; 
> Mera tou saara din bus yehi kartey huwey guzra  :s


Mein tho sara din computer pa hi thi  :Big Grin: 

So how is everybody doing? What's new?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah I m fine Naila n Hina  :Smile: 

Rahen sis...Thanks a lot :hug; Ab tou kaafi der hogayi pehley zaroor lagati mein. Buhat achi thi  :Smile:  Ab next year lagayeingey koi  :Smile: 

Aur Naila, aap kahan ho aajkal? Nazar nahin aateen.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Bas aapi..I dunno why...yahan DT pe ab dil nahi lagta ..  :Frown:  pata nahi kio :s i feel so alone here :s

----------


## Hina87

Masha Allah Aisha Baji  :Smile: 

I know how u feel Nailu. DT isn't the same ne more. When I first came here, there would always be a lot of hula gula and hangama  :Big Grin:  now it doesn't feel that way  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ya rite

----------


## Endurer

*we* can collectively make it better or worse... just my 0.02 cents.  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams Peopel,

its been 1 whole month of dissapearance at DT.Going thru many a posts i relaised that Dt has undegone terrfic  changes all thanks to the Admin.Everything moves smoothly.Also a dear cograts to HIna for her grand suceess.Definetly sure scores more to come.All others a very hearty helloo to all of u ..Keep well..Ill stay in touch now..

Whass up ADI bhai..Reached RSA ??

----------


## glimmering_candle

hello every1 
n hello M.Y.TONES
H R U  BRO????
N WHERE  were u han?
wv aal were lookin' 4 u
any ways hav a nice day n happy independence day ppl! ofcourse pakistani ppl
ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## Endurer

Welcome back Yunus :giveflower;

I am honestly glad to have you back here.. we missed you a lot.  :Smile: 

Nope, I will be shifting base after Eid-ul-Fitr.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

WalaikumAssalaam Yunus  :Smile: 

It is sooo good to see you back here. Do please visit as often as possible. Thank you so much for the congrats  :Smile:  

And wut is up wid Omer and Yunus stealing my nick?! Adi bhai is my nick for bhayya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam n welcome Back Yunus  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salaaam everyone  :Big Grin: 

How r u ppl? :bg:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam  :Smile:  

Alhumdulillah i m fine. Aap kesi hein?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bilkul thiik hoon..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Masha-Allah. Good to hear that  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aur sunaein...kya ho raha hai?

----------


## Fairy

Kuch khaas nahin Naila....headache horaha hai abhi tou :s 

Aap sunayein...kya horaha hai aajkal?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww I hope it get better  soon :hug1: 

Kuch nahi ho raha hai ajkal...Monday ko College phir se shoro hain so uski tayarian

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Thankyou Naila :hug; I am better today.

tou taiyaariyan kahan tak puhunchi aapki?  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum All  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

wasalam all  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Aww....Thankyou Naila :hug; I am better today.
> 
> tou taiyaariyan kahan tak puhunchi aapki?


Tayariaan ho ghai hain...ab sirf monday ka wait :whistle;

----------


## Fairy

Wah bhai! Per meiko bilqul nahin monday ka intizar :frown;

Walaikum Asalam Hira  :Smile: 

Hein kahan aap ? ^o)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ironic kaha tha..Main sachi muchi to nahi kaha  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum  :Smile: 

like ur siggy Nailu  :up; 

kahan chalay gahein sab?   :Frown:   aise lagta hai ka jab bhi mein aati hoon sab bhag jate hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

mein to hu abi :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Assalaamaulaikum 
> 
> like ur siggy Nailu  :up; 
> 
> kahan chalay gahein sab?    aise lagta hai ka jab bhi mein aati hoon sab bhag jate hein


Thnxxx  :Big Grin: 

kisi ko to pasand ai  :Big Grin: 

I made it :blush:

----------


## Hina87

ur very welcome   :Smile:  

wow..u r definitely very talented Masha Allah  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanku  :Smile:  

i make a sig or a avatar everyday juz to get better in dat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

aap mere liye bana sakti hein?  :wink: 

if it's no trouble  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ofcoz! Why not  :Smile: 

Kaisaa chahie?

----------


## Hina87

something not too purky...a little gloomy and definitely animated  :Smile: 

baki aap ka upar hai  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Hina  :Smile: 

Hum sub yahin tou hein :hug; Kesi hein aap?

----------


## Hina87

Jee Baji mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon  :Smile: 

Aap sunahein..aap sa kab sa baat nahin howi

----------


## Fairy

Good to hear (READ :Big Grin: ) that  :Smile: 

Mein bhi theek thaak Allah k karam se  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> something not too purky...a little gloomy and definitely animated 
> 
> baki aap ka upar hai


ahaan purky matlab?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Masha Allah Baji  :Smile: 

lolz Nailu... I mean something that isn't too happy  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok   :Big Grin:  i can make 2 to 4 samples of sigs..and den u can choose which one u like out of em  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

great  :Smile: 

thank u sooooo much Nailu  :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u welcum :hug1:

----------


## mytonse

Hmm..Sab theek hai.Thats ice to Know.I am here after almost a month.Findinf WiFi was a headache.With monthly rental of 1500 for unlimmited rent.Maybe this is worth.

Aur go onNow i wanna listen to stories out there..Aaj ye huwa ..Aise Aise..Go on..Bore hora hoon.

----------


## Hina87

how have u been Yunus?

anything exciting going on?

----------


## mytonse

Everything but the day

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B]Aslam-o-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

How thee everyone ?  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

w/salam
i'm fine how r u sis???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

m fine toooo :P

----------


## unexpected

:P  :P  :P

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm MashAllah chanda :hug1:

Aur kya ho raha hay aaj kal?  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

salam everybody

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam anybody :bg:

----------


## Hina87

so bored and boring... there's never ne one here at this time...

so wut's up pplz? has everyone started school already? I haven't  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum

Schools tou start hochukkey hein per mein hi chuttiyan karahi hoon :frown;

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam Baji

lol..tho is mein ghussa hone ki baat kya hai Baji?  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

> so bored and boring... there's never ne one here at this time...
> 
> so wut's up pplz? has everyone started school already? I haven't


Nalayeq bachi ...itni age ho gayi hai..aur abhi tak school be nahi gayi  :duno; 

[username:75fdaa646d] ko daik lo....ek he class mein 10 years guzer deye...but still school k peecha nahi choot raha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera to kal college shoro howa  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Hiya mates,

Kahan hai sab.

My line works fine.Just normalising my route to DT.

Will be in touch.College starts in 8 days

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan pe to koi nahi :s

----------


## Hina87

> Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Tue Aug 22, 2006 4:29 am
> 
> so bored and boring... there's never ne one here at this time...
> 
> so wut's up pplz? has everyone started school already? I haven't 
> 
> 
> Nalayeq bachi ...itni age ho gayi hai..aur abhi tak school be nahi gayi  :duno; 
> 
> [username:0010cb67aa] ko daik lo....ek he class mein 10 years guzer deye...but still school k peecha nahi choot raha


  :Big Grin:  

abhi tho mein nanni si bachi hoon Bhai  :$

----------


## unexpected

> Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Tue Aug 22, 2006 4:29 am
> 
> so bored and boring... there's never ne one here at this time...
> 
> so wut's up pplz? has everyone started school already? I haven't 
> 
> 
> Nalayeq bachi ...itni age ho gayi hai..aur abhi tak school be nahi gayi  :duno; 
> 
> [username:883033e6e9] ko daik lo....ek he class mein 10 years guzer deye...but still school k peecha nahi choot raha



 :duno; ye kya likha hai aap ne majid bhai??? :x aik baar phir se parhein ......ye tou aap ki kahaani hai :bg:  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Majid

@hina...Abb tu aapko ghar say nikalne ka waqat a gaya hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@unexpected... Koi bata raha tha ka abhi be aapka dil KG say nahi bhara  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Bhai jan Koi Faida nahin app ke sweeto ney sub kuch bata diya
no this tricks didnt work  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

> @hina...Abb tu aapko ghar say nikalne ka waqat a gaya hai 
> 
> @unexpected... Koi bata raha tha ka abhi be aapka dil KG say nahi bhara


Ghar se nikal ka kahan jahongi Bhai?  :P

----------


## unexpected

> @hina...Abb tu aapko ghar say nikalne ka waqat a gaya hai 
> 
> @unexpected... Koi bata raha tha ka abhi be aapka dil KG say nahi bhara


mein ne KG pari hi nahi ........direct class 1 :P 

 aur aap ko kya pata mein kiss class mein parti hoon......mein ney kaha naa aik baar ghor se parhein ye aap ki hi kahaani hai............. :P  :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Bhai jan Koi Faida nahin app ke sweeto ney sub kuch bata diya
> no this tricks didnt work


un dono ko pata hi nahi chala to aapko kya ho raha hai :duno;

----------


## Omar

Renenge will be soon don worry

----------


## Miss_Sweet

renenge???????

likhna to sikho

----------


## Omar

> Revenge will be soon don worry

----------


## Omar

> renenge???????
> 
> likhna to sikho


Sikha doo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aap bache nahi ho :P

----------


## Omar

To barey nahin seekh saktey kya < :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ofcoz sikh sakte ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Phir Sikhao

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaj nahi kisi aur din  :Big Grin: 

aaj main bohat thaki hoon  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

Kya horaha hai yahan?

Kya haal hein Naila?  :Smile:  Kesa raha aapka trip?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam aapi  :Smile: 

Main thik hoon...aap kaisi ho?

Bohat enjoy kia...leiken woh mountain ki trip thi to hume 4 hrs chalna para PAIDAL!

meri to tangein seedhi nahi ho rahi :s

Its my lifes first and longest trip!!

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Chalo enjoy kiya na  :Smile:  Yehi achi baat hai :hug;

Mein theek....Allah ka shukar hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dats gud u r fine :hug1:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....:hug;

Aur Omer, aap kese hein bro?  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Mein bhe biqul theek hoon appi
 app ke duaoon see or Allah k fazzl sey  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Salaam everyone  :Smile: 

How r u all?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam  :Smile: 

Iam fine how r u?

----------


## Hina87

Alhumdulilah theek hoon  :Smile: 

Where is my siggy Nailu?   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oops :$ main to bhool ghai thi ...sorry..


ehehe woh college shoro ho gae haina islie ab dimagh b kam nahi karta  :P

----------


## Hina87

lolz  :Big Grin: 

kohi baat nahin. aap ka dil nahin chara tho mat karein  :Smile:  It's no big deal Nailu  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dil ki kya baat hai is mein  :Smile: 

Maine kaha tha I ll make a sig 4 u...Den I Will..leiken aaaj nahi..coz main eik friend ke lie paresshaan ho aaj kal   :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

aww kya howa?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uski mum ko breast cancer tha...aur abhi...operation howa hai...

----------


## Hina87

Insha Allah she will fully recover Nailu  :Smile: 

I will pray for ur friend's mother.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ameen...

tHNX :hug1:

----------


## Hina87

no thx needed  :givefl;

----------


## Majid

> ehehe woh college shoro ho gae haina islie ab dimagh b kam nahi karta  :P


wow..aaj pata chala ka sweeto mein be demagh naam ki koi cheez payi jathi hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Majid @ Wed Aug 23, 2006 12:11 pm
> 
> @hina...Abb tu aapko ghar say nikalne ka waqat a gaya hai 
> 
> @unexpected... Koi bata raha tha ka abhi be aapka dil KG say nahi bhara 
> 
> 
> Ghar se nikal ka kahan jahongi Bhai?  :P


Ye zeeaso a jaye...mehkoo a jaye tu un say poochna ka ghar say nikalne ka keya matlab hotha hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B] Aslam-o-Alaikum All  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Walikum-a-Salam


How iz everyone here ????  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sat Aug 26, 2006 4:12 am
> 
> ehehe woh college shoro ho gae haina islie ab dimagh b kam nahi karta  :P
> 
> 
> wow..aaj pata chala ka sweeto mein be demagh naam ki koi cheez payi jathi hai


Acha?

Chalo pata to chal gaya na :wink:

----------


## Hina87

@Majid Bhai- Ab intezaar karna paray ga? Aap hi bata dein Bhai  :Smile: 

@Hira- WaulaikumAssalaam  :Smile: 

@Omer- Alhumdulilah, I am doing well and u?



It's thundering outside  :P

----------


## Omar

same here


but yahaan Suraj Zameen per ytra hua hey  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

OMer...woh kese? :s

----------


## Endurer

wasalam and salam  :Smile: 

mere khiyal se garmi ziada hogi.. per omer bro wahan UAE mein raat nahi hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Hi api how r U ??

Woh essay k Dubai mein is abv 40 always or dhopp itne shadeeed hotey k bus Dhoop mein nhain raha jata
or meri Duty to hey he Dhoop mein iss liye
or AC bhe kuch khass farq nahin kerta  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Oh!  :Frown: 

Alhumdulillah i m fine bro  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

mere mahi dholna pass a k mere ahey lag ja.. mere akhey lag ja zalma tu ban ja mera balma :dj; that is one naughty mix  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I am currently smoking (NOT choking) & the night is still floating in chasteness 8-)

----------


## Hina87

Aisha Baji... Bhai ko daantna zara!

No Smoking!!!

Lagta hai bhai ko maar khani hai  :blee;

----------


## Majid

> @Majid Bhai- Ab intezaar karna paray ga? Aap hi bata dein Bhai


daiko zeeaso ko pakistan mein ghar say nikaal diya gaya tu US pahoonch gayi..aur Mehkoo ko US mein ghar say nikaal diya gaya tu Pakistan mein pahoonch gayi   :Big Grin:  

abb khud guess kero   :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> Lagta hai bhai ko maar khani hai  :blee;


ye "Maar" konsi dish hai hina   :Big Grin:  


and adeel bro...ye "maar" jaise aur jo koi be dish ho...akeelay he saari ka lena  :P

----------


## Hina87

agar aap shaadi ke bare mein baat karein hein tho mujhe abhi nahin karni  :Big Grin: 

"Maar" ek chut putty dish hai...agar aap kha lein tho maza aajahe ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

lolz!  :Big Grin: 

Haan Hina ab tum log hi pittayi karo apne bhai ki  :Stick Out Tongue:   meri baat tou sunta nahin :x

Kitna acha lagey ga na Adeel chotti behnon ki daant khattey huwey :frown;

aur ab jawaab bhi dekhney laiq hoga inka :@

----------


## spotlesssoul

May I come in? :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yes ofcoz u can :bg:

----------


## Hina87

> lolz! 
> 
> Haan Hina ab tum log hi pittayi karo apne bhai ki   meri baat tou sunta nahin :x
> 
> Kitna acha lagey ga na Adeel chotti behnon ki daant khattey huwey :frown;
> 
> aur ab jawaab bhi dekhney laiq hoga inka :@


Baji...Bhai kabhi kissi ki baat nahin sunte :x
Stubborn hein tho waise hi raheinge  :rnop: 
Aaj kal bohat free horein hein bhai jaan... abhi poore theek bhi nahin howein aur ye buri harkate kare hein  :x 

ne ways... I'm in school right now hehehe...
I'm in my comp science class  :Big Grin: 
My professor let us out early, but I can't leave becuz I have another class soon.  :td:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yahan pe to sone ka time howa hai :dyawn:

----------


## Omar

Hey watz up How is everyone

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi Im fine ...wat abt u?

----------


## waffa

hello sweetO

----------


## Omar

ya ya same here
wat abt u Aleem bhai

----------


## Majid

> Aaj kal bohat free horein hein bhai jaan... abhi poore theek bhi nahin howein aur ye buri harkate kare hein  :x


haan adeel abb sudher jawoo aur ye buri harkatien choor do  :evil: 

cigratte jaisi buri cheez ko hatha lagathay ho :rnop: ..toba toba toba

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz :P  

daant se kuch farq pare gha to phir hi hena  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

Hello everybody  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hi Shoaib  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

> Baji...Bhai kabhi kissi ki baat nahin sunte :x
> Stubborn hein tho waise hi raheinge  :rnop: 
> Aaj kal bohat free horein hein bhai jaan... abhi poore theek bhi nahin howein aur ye buri harkate kare hein  :x


Dekho tou...

Class lou zarra tum log (you n Hira :bg: )

:x

----------


## Hina87

lolz  :Big Grin: 

Bhai jaan abhi tuk aahe nahin yahan par...shayad dar gahein ho  ^o)

----------


## Endurer

cigarette chor ker cigars per ajaon ga... choice is yours....

----------


## spotlesssoul

Yeh idher kya batain hoing? :thinking;

----------


## Hina87

about something that makes me angry Hira  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

* Ghussa insaan ke bas main rehnay wali kefiyat hay sis  Aap issay jitni khuli choot dain gey utna he bay-lagaam ho jaye ga  But keep in mind ke ghussay ki halat ka izhaar aglay banday ki halat ko dekha kar karna chahiye  Allah ziyada behtar janta hay ke humaray apnoon ke liye kya behtareen hay  Hum kabhi haqeeqat tak nahi puhanch saktay cuz only Allah is the best knower 

Allah sab ko siraat-mustaqeem par chalnay ki toufeeq anayat farmaye..Ameen sum ameen  Be cool,Ok? You dont look good while being angry :$ *

----------


## Hina87

hmm  :Smile: 

I'm still a little upset, but I'll be fine...

listening to Linkin Park kinda makes me feel better  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

salam ppl  :Big Grin:  

how r u guys?

----------


## spotlesssoul

> hmm 
> 
> I'm still a little upset, but I'll be fine...
> 
> listening to Linkin Park kinda makes me feel better


Hummm  :Smile: 

You need a LOOOOOOONG discussion with me siso :$ 

Allah aapko apni panah main hameshaaa khush rakhay..Ameen sum ameen  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

sanata keh raha hai kyun zulm seh raha hai :dj; yah 7rings  :Stick Out Tongue: 

chubte kante yadon k daman se chunta hon.. girte dewaron k anchal mein zinda hoon :dj;

and I am ready everything  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

> Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Tue Aug 29, 2006 7:41 am
> 
> hmm 
> 
> I'm still a little upset, but I'll be fine...
> 
> listening to Linkin Park kinda makes me feel better 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Smile: 

If I start talking about my problems, I become someone else... my anger gets a hold of me and it's kind of hard to make me shut up after that  :Smile: 

I have made it this far..by myself... and I can make it through anything and everything else...by myself... so no worries  :Smile: 

Thank you for your conern though.. I very much appreciate it  :Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## waffa

hi fatima .........

----------


## RAHEN

Hello waffa 

Assalam Aleikum

----------


## ArmaaN

Salam Sab Ko  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

wasalam  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

salam howz  everyone

----------


## Endurer

wasalam bro.. Alhamdulilah.. app sunayen kese hien?  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Shuker Allhamdulilah mein bhe theek hoon

Fairy appi app kese hein ??

----------


## Fairy

Allah ka shukar hai Omer bro :giveflower;

Aap sunayein...job kesi chal rahi hai?  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Mashallah bauhaat achee chaal rahe hey

Plz pray 4 me i have applied for leave as  2 time already delayed

May i got that

----------


## Fairy

Oh Insha-Allah zaroor bro  :Smile: 

Wese kyun apply karahey hein? Sub khairiyat..??

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum everyone  :Smile: 

How is everybody doing?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam  :Smile: 

I m fine Hina....n u?

----------


## Endurer

wasalam.. Alhamdulilah app kese hien Aapi & Hina  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Masha Allah  :Smile: 

Alhumdulilah I am well Baji and Bhai jaan  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

MAsha-ALlah good to hear that Hina  :Smile: 

n Adeel mein bhi theek hoon Allah ka karam. Aap sunao?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

:Smile: 

aur kya hora hai Baji?

----------


## Fairy

Bus kuch khaas nahin sweety  :Smile:  Ghar pe hi hoon aaj kal. 

Aap k colleges start hogaye?

----------


## Hina87

Jee Baji  :Smile: 

I'm glad that it has started... I can't stand being in the house as long as I was. School takes me away from everything  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Jee uska andaza ho hi gaya tha pichle dinon aapki posting se  :Smile: 

Aur Hina...college mein friends hein aapki?

----------


## Hina87

thore bohat jo hote hein woh friends nahin laiken acquaintances bolti hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Oh acha!  :Smile: 

Aur us k illawa family mein ya neighbours mein se bhi nahin koi?

----------


## Hina87

neighbors mein tho sab booda log rehte hein  :Big Grin: 

family mein...mere pyare Bhai the..laiken ab woh humare saath rehte nahin... 

aur cousins mostly tho sab Pakistan mein hi rehte hein.

----------


## Fairy

Hmm....Sahi  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aham aham..

Ka ho raha hay jee?

----------


## Omar

> Oh Insha-Allah zaroor bro 
> 
> Wese kyun apply karahey hein? Sub khairiyat..??


bus kheriaat Shayed nahin

engagment programme hey  :Frown:    :rnop: 

iss liye Pak janna par raha hey

----------


## Fairy

Aww.... :Big Grin:  

Tou kya hogaya bhai? Engagement hai tou khushi se jayein na. Insha-Allah sub acha hoga.

Allah aap k haqq mein behter karey Aameen  :Smile: 

n Congrats :giveflower;

@ *Hira*...Kuch khaas nahin horaha hai jee.

Aap kub aati hein n kub jaati hein pata hi nahin chalta jee. Aapi ko bataya tou karein na  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Thnx apppi thnx alot

----------


## Fairy

My pleasure  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

:Embarrassment:  

awww...good luck Omer  :Smile: 

ishh..I am not much younger than u and I can't even imagine getting engaged right now  :P 

I'm still a wittle kid  :$

----------


## Omar

Saty wittie kid it will be gud 
thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

You're always welcome  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> @ *Hira*...Kuch khaas nahin horaha hai jee.
> 
> Aap kub aati hein n kub jaati hein pata hi nahin chalta jee. Aapi ko bataya tou karein na


Meinka aaj kal din main tow mushkil se he chakar lagta hay :$

----------


## Fairy

Aww...I understand :hug;

College kesa chal raha hai sweety? :giveflower;

----------


## Omar

Salam Appi How r u ?

And Howz Life Going

----------


## mytonse

Salaams Buddies,

Hope you all are doing good.I am fine.Was missin Dt.The addiction is still sky-high.My session starts on 15th September.

Hows u all?/Bolte Jau ??

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Yunus 

n Welcome back bro  :Smile:  Allhumdulillah mein theek...aap kese hein?

----------


## unexpected

Assalam-o-aleikum DT membzz
howz everybody at DT ?......i'm very happy becauz its a holiday for Qatarz independence day!
No celebrations here?? :duno; Why???

----------


## Osama_Gill

ohh pinkey


come in chat room 
i m waiting for pinkey

----------


## ArmaaN

afsana banake bhul na jaana
deewana banake durr na jaana
afsana banake bhul na jaana
deewana banake durr na jaana  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

Asslaamaulaikum everyone  :Smile: 

where is everybody?  :duno;

----------


## Endurer

wasalam sis  :Smile: 

where's the party tonight? :dj;

----------


## Fairy

Kya yahan hai ? ^o)

Walaikum Asalam Hina  :Smile:  Kesi hein?

----------


## Endurer

track hai jee  :Stick Out Tongue:  werna aise koi khas baat b nahi jo hum subha subha party kerne nikal paren :x I mean we are bz ppl na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Haan kaafi  :Big Grin: 

Aur kya horaha hai?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Jee baji..mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon  :Smile: 

aap keisi hein?

----------


## Endurer

> Haan kaafi 
> 
> Aur kya horaha hai?


fast break kerne wala hoon thore dair men.. uske ilawa nada nada yada yada  :ang9:

----------


## Fairy

nada nada yada yada :s

Ab ye kya hai? ^o)

n Hina...glad to hear (read :Big Grin: ) so betta  :Smile:  Mein bhi bilqul theek Allah ka shukar.

----------


## Hina87

Masha Allah  :Smile: 

nada nada yada yada = nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Ahan! ^o)

Ye koi nayi language hai ? :wink:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams People...How are my buddies doing.Do keep posting your day stuffs.Keeps me informed even if  am not able to meet you anytime.

----------


## Kainaat

me too  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Let me start..I am well.Just a bit week.Havent adjusted to the food yet.

Admission over.Session starts on 18th sept.

Wish me Luck

----------


## ArmaaN

best of luck  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Thanks Bro

----------


## Omar

Best of Luck brother Do well and Always Stay positive  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Thanks Again

----------


## Endurer

Are you not already used to the spicy food of India? What about the quality of water there? Is it safe to drink?

----------


## ArmaaN

Can anyone tell me how I can change my nick?  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

bro ya tou aap Admin ko pm kerdain,ya phir ask in town hall section  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

yes brother u can change ur nick by going in shop section u can see that abv in quick buttons but 4 this u need alots of dinars i think near bat 10000 dinars and then by spending this u can Buy a new nick

----------


## Endurer

http://www.desitwist.com/shop.php

^^ there is an option of doing that by exhanging dinars with the system.

Or you can make a request by either sending a PM to admin, or by opening up a topic in town hall.  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

Town hall? meine to woh dekha hi nahin kahan pe hai...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

forums main page per sab se end wala forum hai..

Also, app http://www.desitwist.com/helpdesk.php per support mein request send ker dein.

----------


## ArmaaN

oya!

par itne dinars ayeinge kahan se??  :Big Grin:  posts karne se? :duno;

----------


## Endurer

Jee post kerne se bhi aur Lottery khelne se bhi  :Big Grin: 

http://www.desitwist.com/lottery.php

Apko kitne chahiye hien? mere pass kaafi hen.. agar app kahien to mein transfer ker deta hoon apke account mein  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

One more way

Sweeto sey mangney sey bhe atee hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

endurer bro...muje to utne chahie ke mein apna nick change kar sako...not more  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I guess 100000 chahiye hote hien.. mere pass is waqt 99994 hien.. or apke pass 100+ hien.. to i guess pore ho jayen gey.. 

abhi kerta hoon mein bro  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

Oh! Thanks ALOT bro  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

> Ahan! ^o)
> 
> Ye koi nayi language hai ? :wink:


Baji, aap ko tho aani chahi hai ye language... It's called Adi Bhai giberish  :bg:

----------


## Endurer

you're welcome  :Smile:  

yeh Aapi ko kabhi samjh nahi aye gi Hina  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

lolz Hina  :Big Grin:  Yehi tou baat hai k mujhe Adi bhai ki gibberish nahin samajh aateen  :Big Grin:  na hi pata hoteen hein  :Stick Out Tongue:  haina Adeel ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

hahaha  :Big Grin: 

kyun nahin Baji? itna mushkil kaam tho nahin hai  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Patta nahin :s Shayad mere liye hai...:s 

 :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

sab samjh aata hai inhien  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

^o)

Really? ^o)

----------


## Hina87

lolz  :Big Grin: 

koun jhoot bolra hai aur koun sahi bolra hai?

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 


Ye aap guess karein :wink:

----------


## Endurer

In dreams I walk with you, in dreams I talk to you..

----------


## Hina87

guess kaisay Baji? 

one is my Baji and one is my Bhayya  :duno; 

and Bhai jaan... aap ko kya howa :$

listening to dat kind of music...

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Aww.....chalo bhai hi batadein hum dono ko :wink:

Bhaiya aap bataney k mood mein hein? ^o)

----------


## Endurer

In dreams you're mine all of the time .. we are together in dreams. But just before the dawn, I awake and find.. you're gone.

I cant help it, I cant help it ....  if I cry, I remember that you said goodbye.

Its too bad that all these things, can only happen in my dreams.. only in dreams.. in beautiful dreams.
[hr:6bd3ec94a0]
awein.. aur kuch kerne ko hai nahi..ajj sara din jaag ker kaam kerna hai to mood thora change ker raha hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

this isn't the right mood u should be setting Bhayya  :Smile: 

it's too sad...

----------


## Endurer

No, It is not. I resent that!

----------


## Hina87

well i thought it was :$

sowwie :$

----------


## Endurer

It's better to be safe than than to be sorry.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

i didn't do nething harmful did i?  :Smile: 

okies..i must go to bed now...Shubha Khair everyone  :Smile: 

FeAmmanAllah Bhayya, Baji, and Hira  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

muahahaha :rolling; tung ker raha hoon.. title perho is topic ka  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams bro..Hows everything..Unfortunately  dnt have MSn installed ..otherwsie i would have been there..Keep Well..


So say ..Whass up ??

----------


## Endurer

wasalam bro  :Smile:  no probs

not much.. just getting my act together.. I have a whole lot of things to do..

----------


## ArmaaN

hELLO & salam everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Heelo Salam everyone Watz up

----------


## ArmaaN

Wsalaam   :Smile:  

How are you?

----------


## manni9

salams sooo Watz up Guys?

----------


## Omar

I M fine Bhai jan i m waiting for that Lllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong Drive :O

----------


## manni9

tou kiske saat jane ka irada hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Apke Saath armaan k Saath Adi bhai ko bhee saath leletay hein

----------


## manni9

lolz aur loog hamain dreamer kehte hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Tuu our kya Dil mein jagha hone Chaye Car mein nahin

----------


## manni9

lo dil tou hea hi nahi kudraat ka ajooba hain hum binna dil ke reh rahe hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Oh theek hein phir hum iss ko Ajj sey Change ker letay hein

So ppl New Qoute: Caution for those who dont have heart

"Car mein Kidney mein Jhaaz mein Ya Stomach mein jaghaa hone chaye' or Dil hona he nahin chahye "

----------


## ArmaaN

hahahahha good quote  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

lol lol omg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Ok to yahaan

currently 

manni bhai
Shoiab bhai
or meray mein 
Dil nahin or koi Ana chahta hey iss list mein
I m Also Asking frm Angels dont Shy do Join  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

aur koun ayega  :P

----------


## Omar

Salam Appi How r u ?

Jiss k pass Dil nahin woh yahaan contact kereyga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

hey guys what's up...today was such a boring day...nothing special happened...wana go home and eat dinner.....and....and...i do'nt have anything else to do....

----------


## Kainaat

> Salam Appi How r u ?
> 
> Jiss k pass Dil nahin woh yahaan contact kereyga


Wasalam  :Smile: 

Allah ka shukar hai

aur maine contact kiya hai to mere paas bhi dil nai hai :duno;

----------


## Omar

Oh welcome baji This new Quote also for u

----------


## Kainaat

kounsa :duno;

----------


## Omar

> Ok to yahaan
> 
> currently 
> 
> manni bhai
> Shoiab bhai
> Kainaat Sis
> or meray mein 
> Dil nahin or koi Ana chahta hey iss list mein
> I m Also Asking frm Angels dont Shy do Join


here itz baji :up;

----------


## Kainaat

pehle to mera naam nai tha  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Omar

Tha tu sahee cuz we know who dont have hearts

----------


## ArmaaN

mera dil hai yaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

> muahahaha :rolling; tung ker raha hoon.. title perho is topic ka


mehne kya kiya jo aap mujhe tung karein hein :$

title is chit chat wut's up not go after ur lil sissy :rnop:

----------


## Atlantic

hi hina...whats up?

----------


## mytonse

Salaams People.I am doing good..Had a nice sleep in days.I got 7 hours complete sleep.Feel much more energised now.

Where's Hina?
Where's Bhai?

WHERE is RAHEN ?

Guess everybody's hiding .

----------


## Hina87

hey Atlantic. nothin much.. u tell...

I'm right here Yunus. 

Adi Bhai is prolly busy.

Fati Aapi will be coming soon.

----------


## mytonse

chalo sahi .Hows was you day HINA

----------


## Hina87

pretty boring. I went to college, came back home, went online, found a problem wid my internet connection becuz my computer savvy daddy screwed it up  :Big Grin:  but later he called a comp geek and we got it fixed  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum Assalam

kia haal hai sis :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah  :Smile:  Aap sunaein kesi hein?

----------


## RAHEN

shukar al hamdAllah 


spotless soul kaisi hai- aaj usse online nahi dekha

----------


## mytonse

Salaams Fairy sis.How are you doing.Rahen i sry to keep you waiting.

----------


## Fairy

Hira...thori si tabiyat kharab hai uski. Aap dua kijiyega sis  :Smile:  
Woh college mein studies mein busy hogayi hai na kuch...isiliye ziyada time nahin nikaal paati..Insha-Allah aajayegi din mein aaj  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Yunus  :Smile:  

Allah ka karam hai bilqul theek bro. Aap sunayein kese hein?

----------


## RAHEN

its ok yunus- dont care abt dat  :Smile: 

inshaAllah jald theek ho jaye gi - Ameen suma Ameen

----------


## Fairy

Aameen  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

suma Ameen  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aur Rahen...Aap kya karti hein sis?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

service to mankind  :Smile: 

aap sunao aap kia karti ho

----------


## Fairy

Meine Masters kiya hai n filhaal ghar pe hi hoon faarigh  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

mashaAllah  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Chalo ladies ne bahuth baat kar le..Tell me more..Who is feeling unhappy besides me today?

Dnt ask me .

----------


## Fairy

Aap kya perhti hein?  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

hey ppl how re u all  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

Hey yo :dj; 

I am Fine how r you?  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

m ok n ki hoing  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

kuch bhi nahin hoing  :Big Grin: 

tu suna?  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

bus bro. studies horahi hain aaj kaal tou.

----------


## mytonse

Salaams people


Whats going on

----------


## manni9

w salam bro nothing bus time pass  :Big Grin: 
aap sunain  :Smile:

----------


## Da Outlaw

* :ang9: Wag1!!!!!*

----------


## spotlesssoul

* Welcome Sara :giveflower; How're you? How is it feeling in Our Dt? 

Btw..Walaikum us salam n Aslam-o-alaikum Everyone *

----------


## Endurer

wasalam / salam

I'm just watching the moon ... again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

Helloo everyone  :Big Grin:  

whats's uP?

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum and WaulaikumAssalaam  :Smile: 

How's everybody today?

I got in trouble at school..hehehehe...I was surfing the net and my teacher made a speech before class ended that if we use the net, we will be counted absent for the day  :Big Grin:  I did say sorry tho :$ She told me it wasn't just me  :Smile:  I'm actually ahead in that class, so my teacher wasn't too angry wid me  :Big Grin:

----------


## charanjit

any body

----------


## RAHEN

> Aap kya perhti hein?


sis online studies karti hoon .

----------


## unexpected

Assalam-o-aleikum everybody!
so howz everybody at DT? :P

----------


## Kainaat

Wasalam!

Allah ka shukar hai  :Smile:  N u  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

> Wasalam!
> 
> Allah ka shukar hai  N u


mein bhi Alhamdulillah theek hoon   :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Masha-Allah  :Smile: 

@ Rahen..achi baat hai sis  :Smile: 

Aur sub kese hein aaj n kya horaha hai?

----------


## ArmaaN

Saalam  :Smile:  

how are everyone here?

----------


## Da Outlaw

Fine u?

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B] Sab ko Shab-e-Baraat buhat buhat mubarak ho :giveflower;

----------


## ArmaaN

KHeir Mubarak  :Smile: 

Yahan to kal thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Khair mubarik Hira :giveflower;

Aur kesi rahi Eid Shoaib?

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B] Awww  :Smile: 

Allah humain iss raat se mustafeed hone ki tofeeq anayat farmaye..Ameen sum ameen  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Jee Aameen!  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

Hey Rahen..wana chat here?

----------


## Hina87

Salaam everyone  :Smile: 

how r u all?

I feel so much better thanks to my Aapi  :Smile: 
She is my stress/depression pill  :givefl;

----------


## RAHEN

> Hey Rahen..wana chat here?


some other day Atlantic  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Salaam everyone 
> 
> how r u all?
> 
> I feel so much better thanks to my Aapi 
> She is my stress/depression pill  :givefl;


Wa aleikum Assalam  :Smile: 
dont know wat to say- ur love is so much precious  :Smile: 
thanks hina sis  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Nice weather at DT..There is all so much Love i the air.

MAy it stay this way Always ?/

So whass up People ?

----------


## ArmaaN

> Khair mubarik Hira :giveflower;
> 
> Aur kesi rahi Eid Shoaib?



 mein to kaam pe tha   :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Yeap Yunus .. 

aww shoaib bro app chutti ker lete na :wink:

sup people? how was your day? mine was just great  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

doctor ho kar chutti karoon gha to maareezo ko kaun sambhale gha   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Waqayi sahi baat hai  :Big Grin: 

Btw aap doc ho gaye hein?? :s

----------


## ArmaaN

Half doctor hoon abhi  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol  :Big Grin:  

Mein university jataa hoon abhi ...3 years mein ban jao gha  :Smile:  

Leiken 2 days uni jataa hoon aur baqi din hospital mein kaam karta hoon  :Smile:  

Practice you know  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Masha-Allah achi baat hai  :Smile: 

Allah aapko qamiyaabi de. Kesa lag raha hai medicine perhna n practice?

----------


## Omar

Bhai heart nahin hein mujh gareeb ka or nahe Money koi asaan Alaaj hey ???

----------


## ArmaaN

> Masha-Allah achi baat hai 
> 
> Allah aapko qamiyaabi de. Kesa lag raha hai medicine perhna n practice?



It's Very Hard! But I am going through it  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Jee mushkil tou hai  :Smile:  

Wish u Best of luck bro  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

> Bhai heart nahin hein mujh gareeb ka or nahe Money koi asaan Alaaj hey ???


Are yaar...yahan koi paise waise nahi lagte ilaaj karwane ke  :Smile:   idhar to free mein ilaaj hota hai...chahe dil ka ya dimagh ka :wink:

----------


## ArmaaN

> Jee mushkil tou hai  
> 
> Wish u Best of luck bro



Thank you sis  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hiiii pppl  :Big Grin:  koi hai? :whistle;

----------


## ArmaaN

Haan mein hoo naaaa :bg: 

kinna cuto avatar lagaeaaa hua haie  :Big Grin:  

dil kar rhaa haei eik kissi duuu :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tum nazar ate ho  :Embarrassment:  

bhoot kahin ke :P 

mera avatar to hai cute i knw :ang9:

----------


## ArmaaN

mein bhoot hu  :Embarrassment:   achaaa mein bataou tum kya ho :P 


khoooobsorat

CHURAIL  :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  

 :Frown:  main shikhaayat lagaooo ghi aunty se  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

> Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Sat Sep 09, 2006 9:16 am
> 
> Salaam everyone 
> 
> how r u all?
> 
> I feel so much better thanks to my Aapi 
> She is my stress/depression pill  :givefl;
> 
> ...


 :Smile: 

I was only saying the truth, and for that, you don't have to say thanks  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> Haan mein hoo naaaa :bg: 
> 
> kinna cuto avatar lagaeaaa hua haie  
> 
> dil kar rhaa haei eik kissi duuu :blush:


I am 100% sure tum dil ke doctor bunrahe ho right ? :wink:

----------


## Omar

> Originally Posted by Dream boy @ Sat Sep 09, 2006 10:27 pm
> 
> Bhai heart nahin hein mujh gareeb ka or nahe Money koi asaan Alaaj hey ???
> 
> 
> Are yaar...yahan koi paise waise nahi lagte ilaaj karwane ke   idhar to free mein ilaaj hota hai...chahe dil ka ya dimagh ka :wink:


tuu bhai phir mein abhee nahin asakta but ek kaam ero k Mujh ko 1 adad heart send kerdo mera heart ke ashaad zaroorat hey  :Stick Out Tongue:   :wink:  kissik ko dena hey issliye plz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzz dream boy ji aapko kion zarorat par ghai dil's ki?  :Big Grin:  

waise bhi shoaib ko khud eik heart ki zaroorat hai is waqt :P

----------


## manni9

kyun Shoaib ka heart kahan gaya .p

----------


## Omar

Sweeto Goor sey paroo i have written that y i need in last

@manni bhai jahan mera janney wala hey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh..unka hai hi nahi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Sweeto Goor sey paroo i have written that y i need in last
> 
> @manni bhai jahan mera janney wala hey


haan par woh kahan se la kar de gha  :Big Grin:  

woh ae gha to pooch lena aap khud  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

dekh lena woh la ker deyga ya dplastic ka he leyayga mein ney konsa khud rakhna hey mein ney to khud agey dena hey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz agar plastic ka dena hai to kio  :Big Grin:  asli do n :P kisi ko gift mein koi chiz jab dete hai to achi honi chahie...  :Big Grin:  aap khud plastic ka rakh lenaa aur use apna de dena :bg:

----------


## manni9

haan woh bakree ka la ker dede ga.Bakhra eid bhi aane waali hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

phir chahe "bakra" language bolne lag jae :rolling;

----------


## manni9

lolz lolz
me chuup :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan aap chup hi raho to behter hai :P

----------


## manni9

theek hea but sachaai chuppate nahi chuupti :P

----------


## Omar

Kya  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mein ney kya kaha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> theek hea but sachaai chuppate nahi chuupti :P


kaunsi sachai? :whistle;

----------


## manni9

choro tum un ki ammi say unki shikayaat kerdo gi sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main shikayat kardoon ghi? are u mad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum All :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam  :Smile: 

tum humesha sharmaati kio rehti ho??

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam and Assalaamaulaikum  :Smile: 

Where is Aisha Baji lately?  :duno;

----------


## RAHEN

> Originally Posted by RAHEN @ Fri Sep 08, 2006 10:50 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Sat Sep 09, 2006 9:16 am
> 
> ...


ok sis  :Smile:   :hug1:

----------


## Kainaat

> Half doctor hoon abhi  lol  
> 
> Mein university jataa hoon abhi ...3 years mein ban jao gha  
> 
> Leiken 2 days uni jataa hoon aur baqi din hospital mein kaam karta hoon  
> 
> Practice you know


Norway mein itni jaldi Doc kaise ban sakte hain :duno;

----------


## ek garam larki

hmmmmmmmm so is anyone here from the u.s or something lol

----------


## xaliax

_Asalamalaicum every1

.....im not, im from the UK!!_

----------


## Kainaat

nope from US, Europe, Pakistan, India and many more I guess  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sobia sis ....3 years reh gae hai uni mein (phir 3 saal SIRF hospital mein "kaam" UNI ki taraf se..then he can go to another country to study/work there) if u understand....

islie total karke 6 saal hi bante hain  :Big Grin: 

shoaib ko to itna pata hi nahin :rolling;

----------


## spotlesssoul

> wsalam 
> 
> tum humesha sharmaati kio rehti ho??


Lolz  :Smile: 

Nahin i did not want to intrupt you all na  :Smile:  

Keshi hain siso? :hug1: It feels so nice to have you back  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

> _Asalamalaicum every1
> _


Waliakum Asalam Xaliax  :Smile:  & Salamz all 

What's up today?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

> WaulaikumAssalaam and Assalaamaulaikum 
> Where is Aisha Baji lately?  :duno;


Walaikum Asalam  :Smile: 

Mein tou yaheen hoon Hina :hug1: Kesi hein aap?  :Smile:  

Mujhe acha laga tumne yaad kiya.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sun Sep 10, 2006 11:42 pm
> 
> wsalam 
> 
> tum humesha sharmaati kio rehti ho??
> 
> 
> Lolz 
> 
> ...


awww thankooo :hug1: 

i am fine..how r u ?  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> Sobia sis ....3 years reh gae hai uni mein (phir 3 saal SIRF hospital mein "kaam" UNI ki taraf se..then he can go to another country to study/work there) if u understand....
> 
> islie total karke 6 saal hi bante hain 
> 
> shoaib ko to itna pata hi nahin :rolling;


Wohi to main soochon housekeeping ke begair hi Doctor ban jayega  :Big Grin: 
upper se specialize bhi to karna hai kisi field mein  :Big Grin: 

aur Naila tumne bhi to banana tha, haina  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

I mean Halo.Hows everybody doing ??

----------


## Kainaat

Allah ka shukar hai what about u  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

I am all fine Kainaat.Getting ready to go to college.Glad to know you are doing well.I hope you arent still angry abou the "WHEN IN LOVE" post.Truly sorry

----------


## Kainaat

Aray nai main angry sound karti hoon us thread mein  :Big Grin: 

aisi koi baat nai hai, as I said it happens  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Originally Posted by spotlesssoul @ Mon Sep 11, 2006 5:17 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sun Sep 10, 2006 11:42 pm
> 
> ...


Fine too  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Masha-ALLAH  :Smile: 

Allah tumhein khush rakhey betta...Aameen.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Sep 11, 2006 4:05 pm
> 
> Sobia sis ....3 years reh gae hai uni mein (phir 3 saal SIRF hospital mein "kaam" UNI ki taraf se..then he can go to another country to study/work there) if u understand....
> 
> islie total karke 6 saal hi bante hain 
> 
> shoaib ko to itna pata hi nahin :rolling;
> 
> 
> ...


jeeee...dekhoon ghi kaahan tak pohnchti hoon :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Sep 12, 2006 3:04 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by spotlesssoul @ Mon Sep 11, 2006 5:17 pm
> 
> ...



nice to read dat :hug1:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Tue Sep 12, 2006 7:45 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Sep 11, 2006 4:05 pm
> 
> ...


tumhe koi doubt hai apne doc banane par :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm nahi...par its quite difficult

----------


## Endurer

Not much happening tonight. How about you fine people? cheer up friends.

----------


## Hina87

> Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Mon Sep 11, 2006 4:32 am
> 
> WaulaikumAssalaam and Assalaamaulaikum 
> Where is Aisha Baji lately?  :duno;
> 
> 
> Walaikum Asalam 
> 
> Mein tou yaheen hoon Hina :hug1: Kesi hein aap?  
> ...


Mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon Baji  :Smile:  Aap kesi hein?

mujhe acha laga ke apko acha laga :giveflower;

----------


## Hina87

Wut's up is that everyone seems to be getting engaged or married :P

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Fairy @ Mon Sep 11, 2006 9:39 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Mon Sep 11, 2006 4:32 am
> 
> ...


or mujeh acha laga k app donon ko hi kuch na kuch acha laga  :Smile: 






















:duh;

----------


## Endurer

> Wut's up is that everyone seems to be getting engaged or married :P


hien waqaye?  :Embarrassment:  aside from that.. mere angraye na toote to aja :dyawn:

----------


## Hina87

@ first post: 

lolz  :Big Grin: 
who was talking to u Adi Bhai?  :Big Grin: 

@second:

jee haan..i think there are at least 3 ppl here that are/going to be engaged..and one couple is forming right before our eyes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Lolz! Haan waqayi Hina...mausam nahin aagaya engagements ka? :thinking;

----------


## Endurer

kiya khiyal hai phir Aapi :wink:

----------


## Fairy

Jee wohi soch rahi hoon :wink:

----------


## Omar

Neki k Kaam mein Deer nahin ketay Bus Abb Kuch ho he jana Chahye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

kiski engagement ho rahi hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wow hume bhi to bataein kis ki aur kab engagement ho rahi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aaminah

kya ho raha hay yahan  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mangni :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

lol :rolling;

----------


## Aaminah

chalo je.. pehlay msn per mangni ka hum nay mulaheza kiya.. abb forums per bhii shoro.. wats next??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Allah Jaane  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> chalo je.. pehlay msn per mangni ka hum nay mulaheza kiya.. abb forums per bhii shoro.. wats next??


Msn par kiski mangni dekhi tumne :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aajkal to shaadiaan bhi msn pe ho rai hai to mangni kio nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aaminah

tu aur kyaa... 

wesie dinner parties, get togethers bhii wahin honi chaheye.. aaysay hee poora ghar saaf karna parta hay :S

----------


## Omar

ahaan idea bura nahin
lets have a getogether of All Dt members  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

> Jee wohi soch rahi hoon :wink:


Abhee tak   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :ang9:  :ang9:  

Buss Abb or der nahin Nekii k kam mein :rnop:

----------


## Aaminah

yhe naiki ka koon saa kaam anjaam diya janay wala hay  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Omar

Lol Yeh too appko Fairy appe he bataien gee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan kya hoing   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum  :Smile: 

Kahan hein sab?  :duno; 

Aur Hira :ang9: kahan ghoom hai?

----------


## waffa

ky a chal  raha hai koi nazar he nahe aa raha yahan ........lagta hai subhi kaffi buzy ho gaye hain .........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ji lag to aise hi raha hai :bg:

----------


## Endurer

I am back baby :dj;

Many of my old friends are back at msn (finally) lets see if they remember anything.. oh well I am not really the same person that I once used to be.. so disappointment is pretty much inevitable. Not that I really want to disappoint them ^o)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Helluuuuuuuu  :bg: 

Wat's Going ON?

----------


## Veyshmyllah

*Friendship*

*Hey what's up??? 
I just remebered something about virtual friend 
It says: I prefer a virtual friend, than
a friend that you see every day that doesn't know the real meaning of the word* *FRIENDSHIP*[schild=1 fontcolor=FF7F50 shadowcolor=00BFFF shieldshadow=1]Friendship[/schild]

----------


## Kainaat

True Veyshmyllah  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

*Re: Friendship*




> *Hey what's up??? 
> I just remebered something about virtual friend 
> It says: I prefer a virtual friend, than
> a friend that you see every day that doesn't know the real meaning of the word* *FRIENDSHIP*[schild=1 fontcolor=FF7F50 shadowcolor=00BFFF shieldshadow=1]Friendship[/schild]


how can you say it man???
I also know some "VIRTUAL FRIENDS" who don't know what is friendship :s

----------


## Endurer

*Re: Friendship*




> Originally Posted by Veyshmyllah @ Fri Sep 22, 2006 12:19 pm
> 
> *Hey what's up??? 
> I just remebered something about virtual friend 
> It says: I prefer a virtual friend, than
> a friend that you see every day that doesn't know the real meaning of the word* *FRIENDSHIP*[schild=1 fontcolor=FF7F50 shadowcolor=00BFFF shieldshadow=1]Friendship[/schild]
> 
> 
> how can you say it man???
> I also know some "VIRTUAL FRIENDS" who don't know what is friendship :s


And you call them friends? Whose-fault-is-it-now? :rolle:

----------


## manni9

*Re: Friendship*




> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Sep 22, 2006 7:51 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Veyshmyllah @ Fri Sep 22, 2006 12:19 pm
> 
> ...


lol nahi essi baat nahi hea main kehnna yeh cha raha tha ke hum computer say nahi Insaanon hi say doosti kerte han.Bus kuch ko woh online millte hain kuch ko Araaos pardoos main aur kuch ko dono jagaon per  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams..

Peoples..Whats going on..Kuch batao

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum n Walaikum us salam All  :Smile: 

Kesay hain sab  :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalaam Hira  :Smile: 

Allah ka shukar hai thik hoon  :Smile: 

Aap kaisi ho? :hug1:

----------


## Omar

Salam Everyone 

Ramadan mubarak 
Hina Iss Dafaa App Kitney Cheeri (Bird) ROzae Rakh rahi hoo  :Stick Out Tongue:  ??

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Hira n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

Mein Alhumdulillah theek thaak...aap sub kese ho? 

Good quote Veyshmyllah  :Smile:  
by the way ur nick is very difficult :s What should we call you?

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam and Assalaamaulaikum  :Smile: 

You know humme pata nahin tha ka aaj hi Ramadan shuru howa hai. Mein ammi se bole jari thi ke kal hi hoga laiken maan hi nahin rahi thi.  :Frown:  

Insha Allah kal se shuru  :Smile:  Aur vesay bhi ammi daant rahi thi ke mein sirf weekend pe rakhongi kyun ke meri tabiat abhi pori theek nahin howi hai aur metabolism ka chakar bhi chalra hai...laiken mein baat nahin maanongi  :rnop:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum
Blessed Ramadan Mubarak to all  :Smile: 
Allah hummari ibadat ko kabool kare aur humme self check ki salahiyat aata farmaye. Ameen-

----------


## Fairy

Aameen sum Aameen!

Walaikum Asalam  :Smile: 

Hina....Jee betta rozzey rakhna chaho tou zaroor rakho...Farz hein hum pe PER Apni sehat ka achey se khayal rakho. Agar aisi tabiyat k saath rozzey rakhne hein tou matlab apni double care karni hai aur achey se khana peena hai taakey weakness na ho bilqul! Haina ? :giveflower;

Khush raho...mein duaa karti hoon k tumharey rozzey achey guzrein Aameen.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

sumAmeen  :Smile: 

Jee bilcul khyaal rakhongi Baji  :givefl; 

Aaj rakha hai mehne... Insha Allah din acha guzare ga  :Smile: 

Have a happy and Blessed Ramadan everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salaam everyone :givefl; 

How are u ppl?

----------


## unexpected

W/salam

I'm fine....How are you sis?  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Hiya Salam Every one 

hows Ramazan oing onn

Nothing going up Ajj Pak Mein electricty ney hilaa diya or Musharraf ko bhe :wink;

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam  :Smile: 

Jee... :Frown: 

LIght ne tou waqayi hashar kharab kardiya hai aaj.... :Frown:

----------


## Atlantic

yeah, i heard something like that too that there's no electricity in pakistan..how come and since when? i actually spoke to my uncle back home today, he didin't meniton anything abt it..mst have forgotten.

----------


## Omar

Hmm Mujh Ko pata Chala K Adeel bhai Ney Faisalabad mein Electricity k Saath Kuch ker diya  :Stick Out Tongue:  jiss ke wajha sey Woh Naraz Ho gaye or Chale gaye ....

Am i rite Bhaiya ???

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum everyone  :Smile: 

kese hein sab?

Me so happy :bg: I'm doing so well in college... got an A on my psychology test  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam  :Smile: 

Wah bhai...Masha-Allah ye tou buhat achi baat haina :hug1:

Good Luck sweety...aisi hi mehnat kar k aagey berhti rahein :giveflower;

----------


## Hina87

tunkoooo Baji jani  :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wow Hina  :Big Grin:  Gud :up; 

Mashallah bohat achi baat hai :givefl;

----------


## mytonse

Salaams People..Kuch batao..Everyday i come to this but this article sees to have caught rust..

Whats happening

----------


## Omar

Salams Everyone

Yes brothr i found the smae thing too i think itz coz Start Of Ramdan and every one will be kept in Tight Schedule 

Lets Where they all are  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam  :Smile: 

kya haal hein sub k? kya hogaya Yunus n Omer? waqayi shayad Ramzan ki waja se busy hein thorey buhat sub  :Smile: 

Aap sunayein kya horaha hai? Rozzey kese chal rahe hein?

----------


## Omar

Allah k karam Sey Rozay bauhaat Achey Chal rahey hein cuz abhe koi tension nahin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

> Wow Hina Gud :up; 
> 
> Mashallah bohat achi baat hai :givefl;


Thankoo Nailu :giveflower;

well...where is everyone? sab aate jate rehte hein laiken kohi post nahin kara  :Frown:

----------


## Like Twister

*Asalam o Alaikum Every Body 

sab Ramzan main ghayab hain Allah khair he karay 

hum ne tu suna tha bas Shiytan ko qaid ka jata hai :P

sorry Kidding 

wats up ? kia ho raha hai aaj kal Roozay rakhnay k ilawa ?*

----------


## Endurer

wasalam  :Smile:  kuch khas nahi bas abhi to ramadan k schedules mein adjust kerne ki koshish ker raha hoon khud ko.. App sunayen  :Smile:

----------


## Like Twister

*Bas Sab ok hai  aj yahan se ghuzar raha tha k ap ki fourm pe nazar pari 

socha Member ban k dekhty hain 

so Member ban giya aur bas ab ap k samne hoon 

Wesay Ramzan main timing kafi change ho jati hain 

ab tu sab k sone k time hum jagh rahe hote hain aur jaghny k time so*

----------


## mytonse

Salaams People..back to business..Hope all of u are keeping well.Hows day going.tell me

----------


## Omar

Days and Life Going well brother U tell

Wat abt Dpression And Studies

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm...

Aslam-o-alaikum All :giveflower;

Kesay hain sab :hug1: Rozay kesay jaa rahe hain?  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

Aslamoalikum to all,
well i didn't know where else could be a better plc to post..bt my dad's bday is coming next week..i need ideas for presents..i'm thinking of perfume..after weeks of serach finally got the one that represented me and purchased a card...u all can suggest for gifts..please  :Wink:

----------


## jammu

helee frndz

----------


## RAHEN

hmm 
mostly gifts choose karne mein bahut mushkil hoti hai. lekin asaan ho jata hai jab next person ki likes and dislikes- needs and wishes ka pata ho. me ne to apne dad ke liye is dafa watch ka socha hai.jo un ke liye unexpected hogi-

or u can buy some latest cloth texture surely keeping in mind his taste.

or a card(i prefer try to make ur self or add some art in the one u have bought) on which there is a family photograph wid a family trip to some of his fav places-will really make it a memorable day. and stay away from restaurants.

----------


## RAHEN

> helee frndz


Hello and welcome to DesiTwist

----------


## manni9

> hmm 
> mostly gifts choose karne mein bahut mushkil hoti hai. lekin asaan ho jata hai jab next person ki likes and dislikes- needs and wishes ka pata ho. me ne to apne dad ke liye is dafa watch ka socha hai.jo un ke liye unexpected hogi-
> 
> or u can buy some latest cloth texture surely keeping in mind his taste.
> 
> or a card(i prefer try to make ur self or add some art in the one u have bought) on which there is a family photograph wid a family trip to some of his fav places-will really make it a memorable day. and stay away from restaurants.


Sis bilkul mushkil nahi hoote gift dena,well main appne purane (mere liye) usless gifts ko new pack kerke kisi aur ko dedetta hoon.  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

:P kya ho raha hai yahan manni bro

----------


## manni9

kuch nahi bus hum mushkil ka hul bata rahe thee  :Wink:

----------


## ArmaaN

Salaam kurrio te mundeo  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wazuppppppppppppppppp  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Wsalamm Howz everyOne

Howz Ramzam Going

----------


## Atlantic

heee...thanks for ideas manni9 and Rahen sis...yeah..i have bought a shirt to him, and going to buy him a perfume...and...the day is going to be a simple one cause it's ramadan, very lucky he is indeed. and we are gonig to have a iftari dinner at our home..as we usually celebrate it at home...and i would definitely make it somewhat personal! thankx for da ideas!!! have a good day guys!

----------


## RAHEN

> Sis bilkul mushkil nahi hoote gift dena,well main appne purane (mere liye) usless gifts ko new pack kerke kisi aur ko dedetta hoon.


hehehe.
manni bhai -good for u -lekin in ma group of frnds every one know kis ne kis ko kia diya as in the end of the party we open the gifts.

----------


## RAHEN

> heee...thanks for ideas manni9 and Rahen sis...yeah..i have bought a shirt to him, and going to buy him a perfume...and...the day is going to be a simple one cause it's ramadan, very lucky he is indeed. and we are gonig to have a iftari dinner at our home..as we usually celebrate it at home...and i would definitely make it somewhat personal! thankx for da ideas!!! have a good day guys!


ur welcome sis  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum All again

----------


## unexpected

Waleikum Assalam Hira sis  :Smile: 
whtsup?? hOwZ eVeRyOnE?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi everyooooone  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hello :$ I am fine,what about everyone else?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hello! I am fine  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Salam Appi Kese hein App Howz ramazan Going ??

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam bro  :Smile:  Alhumdulillah theek thaak, Ramzan bhi acha jaa raha hai. Aap sunayein...aapki taraf kesa hai sub?

----------


## Omar

Gud to read that

Meri taraf Bhe Ramzan Bauhaat Acha Jaraha Hey or Allah karey essa He Chalta Jaye

----------


## Fairy

Insha-Allah zaroor  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

hi every1 there :Smile:  how is ramzan going? I know everybody is hungry & thinking what they will have in iftar :Smile:

----------


## ryma

tell me guyz what is the first thing you have in iftar?

----------


## Fairy

Date (Khajoor) n then water  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

I start with date also then I drink thanda juice :Smile: .

----------


## manni9

> hehehe.
> manni bhai -good for u -lekin in ma group of frnds every one know kis ne kis ko kia diya as in the end of the party we open the gifts.


Iss kehte hain appne peer per kud kulhari maarna  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ab 1 hi uppe hea appne sibblings ya cousions say deal kerlain ke bure gifts aapas main ek doosray say xchange ker lain ge bus problem khatam  :Wink:

----------


## unexpected

Salam Everyone!
Whtsup?......i'm getting too much bored....

----------


## Omar

Wsalam Unexpected How u Doing??/ Take lil Rest

Howz everyone Else Whats Going oN ???

----------


## RAHEN

> Iss kehte hain appne peer per kud kulhari maarna 
> Ab 1 hi uppe hea appne sibblings ya cousions say deal kerlain ke bure gifts aapas main ek doosray say xchange ker lain ge bus problem khatam


 
aur isse kehte gair zaroori samaan ko kisi tarha bahar nikalna. My freinds:hug; dont deserve this.
wah wah manni bhai wah- mujhe pata chal gaya hai aap exams mein paas kaise hote hain. :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Wa aleikum assalam
Me fine - aap sub kaise ho???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

zukaam howaa hai  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

get better soon Nailu  :Smile: 

i'm tired and yawning at the moment. 

gosh it's so boring.... so wut is everyone up to?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks Hina  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww..Where are you these days Hina sis? :frown;

I hope you are feeling well today Naila sis :giveflower;

Baqi sab kesay hain?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I m fine now Hira  :Smile: 

Thanks  :Smile: 

How r u??

----------


## spotlesssoul

MashAllah and no need to say thanx  :Smile: 

I am all fine,Alhamdullilah  :Smile: 

What's going on these days?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Roze rakhe ja rahe hain  :Smile:  

Aur college...hehe woh to roz hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tum sunao?

----------


## ArmaaN

Hello guys!

What's up?

----------


## Hina87

@Hirooo- I'm right here  :Smile:  Bas ab dil nahin lagta kahin par bhi...msn pa bhi sirf apni pali pali aapi ke liye aati hoon mostly. Bas mera mood aaj kal ajeeb howa wa hai.
Vesay posting tho karti rehti hoon  :Smile: 

@Nailu- I'm so glad you're feeling better... Keep smiling always  :Smile: 

@Shoaib- Yo? :bg:

----------


## ArmaaN

Yow  :Big Grin:  What's happening?

----------


## Hina87

Nothing much  :Big Grin: 

I see something is happening with u though  :Wink:

----------


## ArmaaN

Really? What's happening with me? :s

----------


## Hina87

ahem ahem...you're getting married right? to...ahem ahem right?

----------


## ArmaaN

I am not getting married right now. 

But I am getting engaged in December  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

Awww... Congratulations  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations  :Wink: 

mujeh sakht neend a rahe hai :s someone clear up the mess at my bed please :s

----------


## ryma

Congratulations Armaan :excite; great to hear that u r getting engaged, wish you very happy life  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> aur isse kehte gair zaroori samaan ko kisi tarha bahar nikalna. My freinds:hug; dont deserve this.
> wah wah manni bhai wah- mujhe pata chal gaya hai aap exams mein paas kaise hote hain.


bilkul sahi samjhin aap,teachers ko butter lagana n cheat kerna, yeh hi only way hea kamyabi ka  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ab aap bhi kuch seekhin hum say  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams People..Shoaib bro...Congrats.Glad to hear u getting engaged.MERA nno. kab aayega !!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol @ mytonse 

aapko bohat jaldi hai  :Big Grin:  manni bro jaise  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe kidding :P

----------


## spotlesssoul

> @Hirooo- I'm right here  Bas ab dil nahin lagta kahin par bhi...msn pa bhi sirf apni pali pali aapi ke liye aati hoon mostly. Bas mera mood aaj kal ajeeb howa wa hai.
> Vesay posting tho karti rehti hoon


Aur yeh mood ko kya ho gaya janab?  :Smile: 
Hummm... Khush rahain hamesha :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was reading some funny sher's..

and i found a funny one :rolling;

Din ko chain nahi  
Raat ko aram nahi.  
Jee na lagay kahen  
Aay khuda kya yahi pyar hai ?  
Arey Pagal.. yeh pyar nahi ..... Aaj ka temperature 43 degree celcius hai.


:rolling; cant stop laughing

----------


## Omar

Congrats Armaan Brother Gud going  :Big Grin: 

@ Younis : Apka Number lag gya hey Right After Manni bhai Dont Worry Yahan UnderGround Marriga Mafia Khula Hua Hey :P

Sub k Number lag gaye hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> bilkul sahi samjhin aap,teachers ko butter lagana n cheat kerna, yeh hi only way hea kamyabi ka 
> Ab aap bhi kuch seekhin hum say


agar yeh only way hai then i will build ma way  :Big Grin: 
seekh lia, use bhi kia and chor bhi diya

@ ARmaan- nice to know that u r getting engaged. Congrats! May luck be with u both and nothing harms ur relationship - Ameen - suma Ameen

----------


## ryma

funny sher, sweeto :ivd;

----------


## ryma

hey Armaan, apni shadi me nahi bolawge apne DT Friends ko?!!:wink:

----------


## Hina87

> Aur yeh mood ko kya ho gaya janab? 
> Hummm... Khush rahain hamesha


Kuch nahin howa mood ko. I just have mood swings sometimes that's all  :Smile:  Aur Hira jee... tabiat kaisi hai? aap bhi kum nazar aati ho ab tho... thora bohat posting kar ke jaya karo na  :Wink:  

Aur Aisha baji kahan hein? Agar kabhi baat ho tho pochna meri taraf se  :Smile:  U 2 sweety, khush rahooo :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> funny sher, sweeto :ivd;


lol thanks i know  :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Kuch nahin howa mood ko. I just have mood swings sometimes that's all.Aur Hira jee... tabiat kaisi hai? aap bhi kum nazar aati ho ab tho... thora bohat posting kar ke jaya karo na
> 
> Aur Aisha baji kahan hein? Agar kabhi baat ho tho pochna meri taraf se. U 2 sweety, khush rahooo


Awee :hug1: Jee bas got indulged in studies..College start hay tow manage nahi ho pata na sahi say  :Smile:  All fine here janab..Aur aapi ko aapka msg puhancha diya jaye ga..Aur koi hukam ho tow wo bhi bata dijeye  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Take Cares sis  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

okie dokie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

just make sure u have enough time to take care of yourself :giveflower; Be blessed  :Wink:

----------


## Fairy

Lou Aapi khud hi aagayeen msg puhunchne se pehle  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aww....Asalam-oe-Alaikum  :Smile: 

Thanku Hina :hug; Mein yaheen hoon sweety...bus zarra busy hogayi hoon.

Aap kesi hein? Aur baaqi sub kese hein yahan? :giveflower;

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam Baji  :Smile: 

Mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon Baji aap kesi hein?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Allah ka shukar hai Hina  :Smile:  Tabiyat thori kharab thi per Allah ka shukar hai ab behter hai. 

Aap sunayein....Kya horaha hai. Kam kam dikh rahee hein?

----------


## ryma

hi DT friends, wats up :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi Ryma :giveflower;

Nothin is up here  :Stick Out Tongue:  everythin is down lol  :Big Grin: 

Wats up there?  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

> Allah ka shukar hai Hina  Tabiyat thori kharab thi per Allah ka shukar hai ab behter hai. 
> 
> Aap sunayein....Kya horaha hai. Kam kam dikh rahee hein?


aww...apna khyal rakhna Baji :giveflower;

kum kahan se Baji? aap shayad kum aati hein isleye mein kum nazar aati hoon  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum all  :Smile: 
How r u hina sis  :Smile:  
How is every one???

----------


## Omar

Walikum Asalam  :Smile: 
Im Fine Thnx to Allah
How r u Appi?
 And How r u All Frndz ?

Sub Log Mujh KO Edi per kya Derahey hein Pehlay bataDein So i will get ready for that  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

I'm Fine Alhamdullilah :wink;
How are you bro?

----------


## mytonse

I am fine too Omer bro..Hows the rest doing ?

Wheres BHai..Where Fairy sis..

RAHEN...

----------


## Omar

Mashallah Sis And brother
Gud going
ya i m also wandering Where is Appi Fairy?

Ramadan is Passing Very Fastly

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salaam  :Big Grin: 

HOws everybody?

----------


## Hina87

> Assalam aleikum all 
> How r u hina sis  
> How is every one???


WaulaikumAssalaam Aapi jaan :giveflower;

Alhumdulilah, I feel much better now that I have eaten aftari  :Smile: 

@Yunus and Omer- Didn't you guyz read our posts? Aisha Baji was a bit sick, but she is feeling better now.

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Asalam-oe-Alaikum All :giveflower;

Ye itney saarey log mujhe kese yaad karahe hein?  :Big Grin:  Thankyou na.

Mein bilqul theek hoon aur yaheen hoon Omer n Yunus. Aap dono khud kese hein?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

> Alhumdulilah, I feel much better now that I have eaten aftari


Chalo achi baat hai k ab theek ho :giveflower; Meine abhi abhi feelings cafe mein post dekhi aapki. 

takecare sweety :hug;

----------


## Hina87

Jee laiken ab zyaada khane se pait mein dard hogaya  :Big Grin: 

Ammi zabardasti khilati hein kyun ke mujhe apni vitamins or protein pills khani parti hein.  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...wese ye walla dard pehle walley se kuch behter hai :$ Per phir bhi khayal rakha karo Hina  :Smile:  

Allah ki amaan mein raho aap.

----------


## Hina87

Behter tho nahin tha laiken ab Allah ka shukar hai bilcul theek hogaya  :Smile: 

Aap bhi apna khyal rakha karein Baji :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salaaaaaam friendz  :Big Grin: 

how r u ppl?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Naila  :Smile: 

Allah ka shukar hai...Aap sunayein? 

@ Hina...jee sweety. Thankyou na :hug;

----------


## Omar

Gud to Hear That Fairy Appi  :Smile:  May God always Bless u 

I m fine Also and Just need to be rememberd in ur Prayers

@ Hina A......       Oppss sorry mein nahin para tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Walaikum Asalam Naila 
> 
> Allah ka shukar hai...Aap sunayein? 
> 
> @ Hina...jee sweety. Thankyou na :hug;



Dats gud to hear ..i mean read dat u r fine  :Big Grin:  

Iam also fine shine :bg:

----------


## Hina87

@ Aisha Baji - You're welcome :giveflower;

and how is everyone else doing? 

me hungy... there's a little over 30 min before aftari :$

----------


## unexpected

Assalam-o-Aleikum Everyone :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wasalam  :Smile:  How r u?

----------


## Omar

Asalam O Alikum Every One

Howz Everyone ? Fine ..

Appi Fairy U There ???

How r u Now ??

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam All  :Smile: 

Yes Omer I am here bro...Alhumdulillah I am doing fine. How are u all?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum All :giveflower;

Keshay hain sab?Eid Greetings to All :hug1:

----------


## Omar

Walikum Salam hira Sis 

Allah Ka Shuker hey Sub theek Hey

apko bhe Mubarak hoo
Lets Share Sub ney Kessay Guzarey Eid or kitney Kitney eidi mill or milli bhe k nahin

Here i go First Mujh ko abhee nahin milli But soon Mill jaye ge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Mujeh jitni milli utni hi dene bhi pari  :Big Grin:  wallet mein utne hi reh gaye jitne subha they  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Abhey bhaiay ke Eidi or bhe kam hoge jub mein mein loon ga hena  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

aww sure bro  :Big Grin:  apko eidi msn per deta hoon na  :Big Grin:  :x

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum Everyone  :Smile: 

Sab kaise hein?

Mujhe tho ek paisa bhi nahin mila. Bas kohi mujhe wish karde b-day ke upar tho mein khush hojaongi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mujhe to eidi mili thi  :Big Grin:  aur maine khud bhi di thi eidi apne chote bhayoon ko  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

Wasalam Hina..  :Smile:  budday kab hai wese? ^o)

sweeto kitni eidi milli or dene kitni pari?  :Stick Out Tongue:  yahan to bas  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mujhe 300 krones daddy se..aur eik gift mummy se  :Big Grin:  aur maine 100 krones apni kamaai mein se teeno bhaio ko diye  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

Aap ko tho pata hona chahi hai na Bhai jaan  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

November 12?  :Wink:  apne kabhi bataya hi nahi sis per ab yaad rakhon ga mein.  :Smile: 

Naila US: Krones convert kerke batao zara ^o) God I thought crores keh rahe ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol...300 krones pakistan mein 3000 rps hote hain

----------


## RAHEN

me ko mom n dad mil kar dete hain aik hi dafa is liye me ko  1st eid mein 200 dhs and 2nd eid ko 500 dhs mile. bare bhai ne to wallet de diya aur kaha jitne uthane hai utha lo.to wallet mein se me ne 10 dhs uthaye.
aur mujh se kisi ne lia hi nahi. sub ne kaha rakh lo. phir me jab thak gai keh keh kar to me ne rakh liye- ab un sab ke liye gift longi aur wohi dongi. gift lene se inshaAllah inkaar nahi karenge.

----------


## Majid

aap apne bhai ka wallet idher bejwa dethi, per bhai ko 10 darham milthay  :Stick Out Tongue: 

chaloo shuker hai ka pakistan mein darhams mein eidi nahi deni parthi  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

hehheehhe

lo bhej dia wallet- lekin sara cash mere paas hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

chaloo cash aap rak lo..koi cheque he daal do wallet mein  :Big Grin: 

nahi tu apna wallet (hand bag) he bejwa do....Kissi ko gift dhay donga ka Dubai say mangwaya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hELLOO guys and girls  :Big Grin:  wats upp?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum

How thee sis? :giveflower; Kuch bhi nahi :thinking; Me getting bored  :Frown:  Just surfing.Even posting ka bhi mood nahi hoing :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam  :Smile: 

Im fine  :Smile: 

aww why bored?  do sumthin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> aap apne bhai ka wallet idher bejwa dethi, per bhai ko 10 darham milthay 
> 
> chaloo shuker hai ka pakistan mein darhams mein eidi nahi deni parthi



Bhaiay itna he dil ker raha hey Dhram MeiN Eidi Denay ko To mujh kO DOna 

I m waiting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Wasalam  :Big Grin: 

yahan barey bachon se eidi le rahe hien :rolling;

----------


## Omar

Hein kya Kaha Bhaiya

Sorry wesay kon Bachaa hey hey kon Bhara ??? :x

----------


## Fairy

Hello! Kese hein sub?  :Smile: 

Aur ye kya Eidi ki baatein horahi hein abhi tak ^o) EId k din mushkil se jisko milli milgayi...ab thorayi na koi dega  :Stick Out Tongue:  So umeed na rakhein Omer bro aap  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Lolz 

And Naila sis :$ Let us tell the things which we should do when we are getting bored. Aur MOOD bhi na ho kuch karne ka  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Mood na ho tow phir tow kuch bhi nahi kiya ja sakta na  :Smile:  Especially mujh jesay mooooody bande ke liye mukshil kaam haina gee :$

----------


## ryma

hi guyz :Big Grin:  great to be here again.. 

Eid Mubarak to all, I know its late:wink;

----------


## Omar

> Hello! Kese hein sub? 
> 
> Aur ye kya Eidi ki baatein horahi hein abhi tak  EId k din mushkil se jisko milli milgayi...ab thorayi na koi dega  So umeed na rakhein Omer bro aap


Salam Appi hum Sub Biqlul theek app Sunaien,

Meray bhaiya essay nahin dekhein Adi bhai ney to dey Dee abb Majib Bhai :x ka Itneezar hey 

Letss Kya millta hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi and Salaam 2 everyone  :Smile: 

Wats up and how r u ppl??

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Naila, Alhumdulillah I am fine  :Smile:  Aap?

Wsalam Omer...chalo achi baat hai k aik bhai se tou milgayi :wink; Wese kya milla Eidi mein?  :Smile:  Mein bhi theek thaak bro.

Khair Mubarak Ryma n Belated Eid Mubarak to you too :giveflower; Kesi guzri aapki Eid?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main bhi thik hoon  :Smile:  bas mood off hai thora sa :s

----------


## Fairy

Aww....woh kyun? 

I hope jald sahi hojaye :hug;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nahi kio :s  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Nice To know that appi  :Smile: 

Wahee Milla jo Eidi mein millta hey  :Wink: 

abvhe or Bhe Milleyge Dont Worry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Good Luck bro  :Smile: 

takecare all..Allah Hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Thnx 

U too take Care 
Allah Hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

*Hi DT ppl, how life is going with u all?*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Veryyyyyy goooood  :Big Grin: 

and u tell?  :Wink:

----------


## ryma

*my life is stable now after so many up & downgoings

Thanx 2 God & all of u DT friends..*

----------


## Kainaat

Allah ka shukar hai, aaj kal bahot problems chal rahi hain  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams Everyone.Have been kept busy with the problems and the different churns that life shows each day.

Hows you all ??

Where HINA ??and all ??

----------


## ryma

*Hi yonus, how r u? hope ur problems r sorted out

Have a nice day.. keep posting:rose;*

----------


## ryma

> Allah ka shukar hai, aaj kal bahot problems chal rahi hain


*It seems you r facing many problems kainaat..

Can't you share them with us, we might help u?!!!

God bless you friend*

----------


## mytonse

Hello RYMA.Its Yunus.

I am unwell but well.Inshallah they will be sorted out.Keep praying .

Have a nice day too.

Bless and be blessed.

Whats at your end ??

----------


## ryma

you are unwell?!! :wahat; y? hope everything will be ok..

U just take care of yourself & don't worry at all..

I will pray 4 u..

God bless you:rose;

----------


## unexpected

Get Well Soon Yunus Bro :givefl;

----------


## Kainaat

> *It seems you r facing many problems kainaat..*
> 
> *Can't you share them with us, we might help u?!!!*
> 
> *God bless you friend*


Actually I have family problems, and there is no such solution, just pray for me  that would be very helpful  :Smile: 

Thanks for asking :hug;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...I'll pray for u sobia aapi :hug;

----------


## Omar

We are Appi dont Worry Everything Will eb Ok InshAllah

Wats Up Wid Others ??  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

thank u every1 :hug;

----------


## ryma

*don't worry sobia at all, everything will be ok.

Just pray 2 god & I am sure he will solve all your problems..

We will definitly pray 4 u

u just take care & don't take 2much tensions*

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum Everyone  :Smile:  How are u all doing? 

Sobia..Allah aapki sub mushkil aasaan karey aur har burrey waqt mein aapki madad karey Aameen  :Smile:  Insha-Allah jald sub sahi hojayega na...ziyada pareshan na hon.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalaam aapi :giveflower; mujhe zukaam howa hai  :Frown:  waise thik hoon  :Big Grin:  Aap kaisi hain? :hug;

----------


## Kainaat

Thank u so much for duas  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

inshaAllah everything will be fine.. it will take time.. but it will end.. kainaat.
 sweeto - tumhe zukam bahut ho raha hai. ramadan mein bhi tha aur abhi bhi hai... is winter there at ur end..

JazakAllah alf khair to all

----------


## Kainaat

I know Fatema, thank u :-)

----------


## paki_pari

*ki hoinggggggggggggg*

----------


## paki_gurl

hi wazzup how u doin?

----------


## Fairy

How is everyone today?  :Smile:  

Naila...ab kesi ho sweety? Flu utra?

----------


## Omar

Fine And Fit Allah Ka Shuker hey 
Appi App Sunaien

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Salaam DT members
sub kaisay ho?

----------


## Endurer

wasalam and welcome back :bg:

Alhamdulilah... app kese hien aur itne dair se kahan per they?  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Hum Bilqul theek hein app kesay hein

Wats Going On ?

Howz life?

And we all r missing ur posts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Allah ka shukar hai
Life A-ONE hai Lakin full busy


tum sunao kaisay ho aur DT ka baki members ka sunao kaisay hain?
kya hota raha hai meray peechay????

----------


## Fairy

Wsalam n Welcome back bro  :Smile: 

Omer...mein bhi theek Alhumdulillah bro  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

Hi DT Ppl.. how r u? 

I heard that Armaan is back!! where r u Armaan & how r u?

----------


## unexpected

WelCoMe BAcK BrO :bg:

----------


## Omar

Welcum bac all sub agaye wapis  :Big Grin:

----------


## ryma

Hi omar how r u? :Smile:

----------


## Omar

I M Fine Sis App Sunaien   :Smile: 

And Howz Every one Else 

And Where are all Who r bac ?

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Hallo pplz
kaisay ho sub??

----------


## Omar

Mein theek hon 

App Kesay hein ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

fit yaar

aur kya ho raha  hai????

----------


## Omar

I M Trying To Fill Form For Credit Card :s

U Tell

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

nothing special Mobile lia hai NEW uskay themes dhoond raha hoon


koi site pata hai

----------


## Omar

Konsa Mobile liya hey

mmm Nahin mUjh ko Nahin pata Sorry  :Frown:

----------


## ArmaaN

agar sony ericsson hai to eik site pata he muje..

www.lasyk.net

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> Konsa Mobile liya hey
> 
> mmm Nahin mUjh ko Nahin pata Sorry



nokia 8800 liya hai

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> agar sony ericsson hai to eik site pata he muje..
> 
> www.lasyk.net


nhi yaar Nokia 8800 liya hai

----------


## ryma

Hi all, how r u? how life is going?!!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

kabhi ghoor nahi keya....

waise agar model girl ki tarah chalthi tab full attention essi taraf hothi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ryma

kis pe ghoor karna hai Majid?!!

----------


## Majid

life k chalne per ka kis tarah chal rahi hai :lils;

----------


## ryma

oh  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

waise life par utna ghoor bhi nahi karna chahiye :Smile:  wat say?!!

----------


## Majid

ghoor karne k leye aur be kafi cheezien hain  :Big Grin:  

But agar bata dein tu ek zalim mod post ko censor kar dhay gi...:curse;

----------


## ryma

then its better not to tell majid :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl  :Big Grin:  how r every1 here?

----------


## Majid

hi..i am fine sweeto...tum sunnawoo..

Howz tanga wala bhai ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dats gud u r fine  :Big Grin: 
im ok...bas zukaam hai abhi ...aur khaansi  :Frown: 

Tange wala kaun??? main nahi jaanti kisi tange wale ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> dats gud u r fine 
> im ok...bas zukaam hai abhi ...aur khaansi 
> 
> Tange wala kaun??? main nahi jaanti kisi tange wale ko


per ghadda ghaari wala hoga :P

----------


## ryma

Hi sweety,, me fine how r u?

----------


## unexpected

Assalam-O-Aleikum Everyone :giveflower;
Howz Everyone?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> per ghadda ghaari wala hoga :P


nahi usko bhi nahi jaanti :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hi sweety,, me fine how r u?


Im better, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Get well soon Naila :hug;

How's everyone else ?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww thanks  :Smile: 

aap kaisi hain?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah, theek thaak  :Smile: 

Nice avatar sweety :up; aur kya horaha hai is waqt?  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

hi every1 wats up?!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Alhumdulillah, theek thaak 
> 
> Nice avatar sweety :up; aur kya horaha hai is waqt?


Thnx  :Big Grin:  is waqt main college mein hoon...aur college ke baad seedhi job pe jana hai ...

----------


## Fairy

Acha! Job kounsi karti ho aap Naila?  :Smile: 

Hello Ryma, how are you doing today?  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

im fine fairy.. wat abt u? :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Heloz May i Come in  :Big Grin: 

Nice to know that Ryma Sis Be BAc Soon :giveflower;

How ru Fariy sis ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Acha! Job kounsi karti ho aap Naila? 
> 
> Hello Ryma, how are you doing today?


After college kaam karti hoon kabhi kabhi  :Big Grin:  Eik shoppin mall mein  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum everyone  :Smile: 

How has everybody been doing lately?

----------


## ryma

hi hina.. we all r fine..

wat abt u :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I'm fine thanks  :Smile: 

I'm in college enjoying my free time cuz I finished my work for the semester  :Stick Out Tongue: 

So wut's up with everyone else?

----------


## Omar

Gud to Know That Hian 

Best Ov Luc

ehehe MeiN Ney Jub Sey Job Chorey hey Khoooob Sota hoon Or Over Eating kerta hoon Aur Mommy Sey Dant Bhe Khata Hoon  :Big Grin: 

Or Kuch beh Nahin Horaha Just waiting For Good moment in life  :Smile: 

Now Watsup Wid Others ?

----------


## unexpected

Tomorrow iz my last paper :ivd; But its Arabic.......So Boring :s

----------


## Omar

Best OV Luc For Ur Last Paper Pinky  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Aaj kal mujhe bhi bohat neend aati hai... i'm stressed out and tired so I guess this is how my body copes with it.

----------


## RAHEN

Wa aleikum assalam...

i m fine..shukar al hamdAllah ...wat abt u all??

aaj kal mere sath bhi aise hi ho raha hai..i m sleeping more than 10 hrs...Allah khair kare hummare sath...

----------


## MsJasmine

this is a cool thread!!! Nothing is up for me. soon I am going to sleep. Have a good night.  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

> Best OV Luc For Ur Last Paper Pinky


Thank You Bro :giveflower;
Assalam-O-Aleikum :hiya; ........Howz Everyone?
Well Thanks God......Paperz Khatam Ho Gaye :bg:

----------


## Omar

Walikum Asalam 

Wow Thats Gr8

Abb result kub or kya araha hey :wink;

----------


## Endurer

wasalam  :Smile:  same question.. result kab declare ker rahe hein?  :Wink:  best of luck sis :giveflower;

mein abhi Omar ki pizza recipe per raha hoon RT per .. talat sis ko pasand aye hogi i guess :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi ppl... how r u everyone?? 

wats going on...

----------


## Fairy

Hello Naila  :Smile:  I am fine. How are you n everyone else?

----------


## unexpected

> Walikum Asalam 
> 
> Wow Thats Gr8
> 
> Abb result kub or kya araha hey


Well Result iz on 21 Nov :ivd;
Abhi tuk mein ne jo paperz dekhein hain un mein ye marks hain: :wink;

MATH = 49/50
ENGLISH = 69/75
SOCIAL = 46/50
DRAWING = 46/50
ISLAMIAT = 47/50

Baaqi ke result day per dekhayein gey :x Dekhtey hain baaqiyon mein kitney marks aatey hain :wink;

----------


## unexpected

> wasalam  same question.. result kab declare ker rahe hein? best of luck sis :giveflower;
> 
> mein abhi Omar ki pizza recipe per raha hoon RT per .. talat sis ko pasand aye hogi i guess :bg:


Same as I told above 21 Nov
Thank You Bhaiya :giveflower;

----------


## unexpected

Hello Everyone!!.....I'm Fine.....A lil bored too :bg:

----------


## powerranger

hi friends  :Smile:

----------


## MsJasmine

hmmm...I don't know what to say. I can't wait to watch "Happy Feet" tomorrow :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Wow Conghratualtion Pinky U Got Such a Nice Marks Kamaz Kam Mujhey sey zyada Achey Number liye hein :wink;

@ Endurer Bro: Hmmm Kesa Bana Pizza Mujh ko Bhe Test Ker Waiye ga  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ MsJasmine: Wo nice to know that but What is "Happy Feet"

I m Feeling Kool And A lil Tense 

Mera Interview hena So Pray For me

----------


## Fairy

Kya haal hein Omer?  :Smile: 

Baaqi sub jub aayein tub batadein k kese hein?  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

> Wow Congratualtion Pinky U Got Such a Nice Marks Kamaz Kam Mujhey sey zyada Achey Number liye hein :wink;


Lolzz.....Abhi se hi Congrats kis baat per.....abhi ou 6 aur baaqi hain :ivd;.....Aur aap ke kitney marks aatey they ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

> Baaqi sub jub aayein tub batadein k kese hein?


Mein aur Intizaar nahi kar sakti .......  :Stick Out Tongue:  ....... :ang9:

----------


## Omar

> Kya haal hein Omer? 
> 
> Baaqi sub jub aayein tub batadein k kese hein?


BUs thek he hoon

A Bad incidet happened so Feeling Depressed  :Frown: 

Trying to Surf sum time on net to make conditions as bac

App Sunaien how r u ?

----------


## Fairy

Aww......Ye kese huwa? Aur aap theek ho na bilqul??

Mein to theek hoon bhai...Aap apna khayal rakho aur ziyada na socho is pe...Allah apni amaan mein salamat rakhein Aameen  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

> Mein aur Intizaar nahi kar sakti .............


Intizar kesa n kiska? ^o) Mein samjhi nahin kuch  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aur unexpected k expected marks tou barrey achey hein  :Wink:  Wish u all the best sweety :hug;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hiiiiiiiii ppl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzi

ye wassup...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

the ceilingggggg:twisted;

----------


## unexpected

> Intizar kesa n kiska?  Mein samjhi nahin kuch 
> 
> Aur unexpected k expected marks tou barrey achey hein Wish u all the best sweety :hug;



Thank You Aapi :giveflower;
Intezaar......Umm......:ang9:.......Khud Hi Soch Li Jiye!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hellooooooooo wazzup  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

Hello Sis!......How Are You?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi  :Smile:  im fine..u tello?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkJustice

hellow all .kaisy hoo ap sub

----------


## paki_gurl

hi ji..
well m f9 thnx h r u?

----------


## friendlygal786

hi paki gurl how r u? hope u r having a nice day

----------


## unexpected

> Hi  im fine..u tello?


I'm Fine too.....Enjoying the rain :ivd;....After 9 months :twisted;

----------


## spotlesssoul

Awee..  :Smile:  Yahan abhi kuch dinon pehlay he barish hoyee thee :thinking;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

helloooz everbody..-

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum sis ..Where have you been for soooooooooo long?Everything alright?

Anyhow Welcome Back na :giveflower; Khush rehiye hamesha..  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks...meri tabiyat thik nai thi....

----------


## Omar

Oh God Bless U ^

Whats Up Wid EveryOne?

Where is Aisha Appi and Fatima Appi ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx omar...

main to chali sleeepin karne  :Big Grin:  gooood nite ppl  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum Everyone  :Smile: 

How are you all?

@Omar-Aisha Baji shayad busy hein aur Fati Aapi abhi sori hongi  :Smile: 

@Nailu-Get well soon sweety :giveflower;

----------


## shoxee

Me New here .... :P..!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Welcum jee welcum  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Assalaamaulaikum Everyone 
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> @Omar-Aisha Baji shayad busy hein aur Fati Aapi abhi sori hongi 
> 
> @Nailu-Get well soon sweety :giveflower;


wsalam Hina  :Smile:  How r u? 

Im better now...thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Hello!! 

How is everyone today??  :Smile:  Welcome here ShoXee.

----------


## Fairy

> Where is Aisha Appi and Fatima Appi ?


I am here Omer  :Smile: 

How are u bro?

----------


## Hina87

> wsalam Hina  How r u? 
> 
> Im better now...thanks


Alhumdulilah i'm good too. I'm so glad your feeling better  :Smile: 

Assalaamaulaikum Aisha Baji :giveflower;
Kesi hein or kahan hoti hein aap?

----------


## shoxee

*HmMMMm,,,,Kuch NEw shEW,..,?*

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi and welcome again...how r u and hows everyone...im feeling ok...kinda tired, nothing much

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi ppl  :Smile:  How r u Yusra ? :giveflower; 

@Hina - dats good to hear dat u r fine  :Smile: 

@Fairy- Salaam aapi  :Smile:  kaisi hain aap? long time no see..

----------


## Omar

> I am here Omer 
> 
> How are u bro?


Aslam-O-ALikum Appi  :Big Grin: 

I m Fine thnx God...

Wats Up ? U How r U ? :giveflower;

How is Everyone here And Wats New coming up ? any Event ? :thinking;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi Omar  :Smile:  

Im fine... u tell how r u?

----------


## friendlygal786

Im fine naila...hope u r doing good too :-)

----------


## Omar

Im Fine to  :Smile: 

So Cold weather here

Warsup at other places ?

----------


## Fairy

_Hello Everyone 

Omer, Naila n Hina ...Mein tou yahin hoon :hug; Aapko nahin dikhti kya? :$

Kese hein aap sub?_

----------


## Omar

Wow Gud To hear that Appi 

Mujh ko to naza ata hey  :Smile:  Mein ney kub poocha woh to pehlay poocha tha uska jawab millgya

Kher Howz Weather there ?

----------


## Hina87

> _Hello Everyone_ 
> 
> _Omer, Naila n Hina ...Mein tou yahin hoon :hug; Aapko nahin dikhti kya? :$_
> 
> _Kese hein aap sub?_


Hi Baji  :Smile: 

Alhumdulilah theek hoon. Hum ko nahin nazar aati kyun ke aap hoti nahin hein jab hum hote hein  :Smile:  Aap shayad busy hein bohat aaj kal  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Oh God Bless U ^
> 
> Whats Up Wid EveryOne?
> 
> Where is Aisha Appi and Fatima Appi ?


kahan hongi...aasman ke neeche ...zameen ke upar.... :Big Grin: 

i m fine..shukar al hamdAllah...wassup with evry1??? and Yes Assalam Aleikum..... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salam ppl....how r u guyzz n girlz??

----------


## mytonse

Salaams EVeryone..WHere are my favorite people and buddies.Hope all are doing fine.

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Yunus  :Smile:  Feels good to see u back! How are you?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Good answer Rahen  :Big Grin: 




> Hum ko nahin nazar aati kyun ke aap hoti nahin hein jab hum hote hein  Aap shayad busy hein bohat aaj kal


Nahin Hina...ziyada busy tou nahin hoon mein  :Smile:  chalo ab regularly post bhi karoongi Insha-Allah k aapko lagey k mein yahin hoon. Theek? :giveflower;

----------


## Hina87

> Salaams EVeryone..WHere are my favorite people and buddies.Hope all are doing fine.


W Salaam Yunus. How's everything? Haven't seen you in a while. Keeping busy?

----------


## Hina87

> Nahin Hina...ziyada busy tou nahin hoon mein  chalo ab regularly post bhi karoongi Insha-Allah k aapko lagey k mein yahin hoon. Theek? :giveflower;


Masha Allah. Yeh howi na baat  :Wink:  Bilcul theek hai. Looking forward to your posts  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Salaams EVeryone..WHere are my favorite people and buddies.Hope all are doing fine.


Wa aleikum assalam ...ur fav buddies are all fine..but little worried abt u....take good care of ur health...u r an asset .....btw....how r u and ur loved ones...i wish u health and peace of mind...hope that u r fine... :Smile: 


wa aleikum assalam ma sis...i m fine..shukar al hamdAllah...wat abt u??? and yes Assalam Aleikum

----------


## Omar

Wow Gud To See every One Bac

Keep posting  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

me to idher he thi...lekin aap chicken karhai khane gai thay... :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

G Haan Bauhaat Mazaey dar Thee Yummmmmy......

How r u ?

----------


## unexpected

Hello Brother! :ivd;....How are you doin?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hii ppl  :Big Grin:  wazuuup

----------


## Fairy

Hello Everyone  :Smile:  Kese hein sub? :givefl;

Okies...sure Hina :wink;

Chicken Karhayi...wow! Mein abhi abhi chicken pulao kha k aarahi hoon...wo bhi mazey ka tha  :Wink:

----------


## Omar

Awwwh really

Ajj mein ney Chiken Haleem khaya

ahhh mind Blowing Taste tha Appi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

> G Haan Bauhaat Mazaey dar Thee Yummmmmy......
> 
> How r u ?


i m fine shukar al hamdAllah...wat abt u???

----------


## unexpected

Hello Everyone....Whtsup?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hii  :Big Grin:  main abhi college se ai hoon...u tell??

----------


## unexpected

Mein kya bataoon.....School waaley tou chutyaan deney mein bhi kanjoosi kar rahey hain :x...... :Stick Out Tongue: 

How was your day?  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Im home today off from skool...relaxing, but hav to study later :-)

----------


## Hina87

You know what's up? I woke up early this morning to have my mom drive me 15-20 minutes to my college and back! The weather was pretty harsh, so they closed off the campus. It snowed here! Right now my fingers feel like tiny icicles.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Yeah I heard that 200 flights were canceled for the day. That's crazy!

----------


## RAHEN

hello everyone...i m fine and posting ....u tell?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i wanna go hoooooooome  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Waddup ppl?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nino is up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

enjoying the season...its lovely....aap bataein fairy sis...?

----------


## unexpected

Me too .....Enjoying the Rainy season!... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Ammi cut my hair too short  :Frown: 

I look horrible  :Big Grin:  and my hair is curly, so it makes it look shorter..urrrr!

----------


## RAHEN

thats great ma mulan....middle east mein to har waqt aisi barish nahi hoti...so lets enjoy...

hina u dont look horrible...:wis;

----------


## unexpected

Jii Bilkul....Sardi bohot hai.... :Big Grin: 

 :Embarrassment: ops:......Don't worry Siso....Aap itni bhi burri nahi lug rahi ho gii......lolzZ....kyun ke merey hair bhi curly hain aur meri mummy ney bhi aik dafaa zaida kaat diye they :bg:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...I hope jaldi se barrey hojayein Hina  :Smile: 

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All. Kya haal hein sub k?

----------


## Fairy

> enjoying the season...its lovely....aap bataein fairy sis...?


Yahan tou sardi hai sis...aur chaah kar bhi enjoy nahin kar pa rahi mein baarish ko is baar :s so mujhe bilqul acha nahin lag raha. 

Aap sub kese enjoy karahey hein? Matlab kuch special kartey hein baarish mein...jese koi dish banana ya Cshat ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) pe jaakey bheegna?  :Big Grin:  Friends k saath bahar jana? Kya kartey hein sub?

----------


## Hina87

Awww... Thank you gals for your support  :Stick Out Tongue: g_buttercup: 

Yahan pe bhi thund hori hai Baji. Haath peyar har vakht thunde hi rehte hein.

----------


## Hina87

I've just noticed that DesiTwist has had over 130 members visit the site today! 

Masha Allah it is doing great!  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

WoW...Thats GR8!  :Big Grin: 

Whtsup Everyone?

----------


## Hina87

I was trying to get a convo started here  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Seems as though everyone is busy  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Yahan tou sardi hai sis...aur chaah kar bhi enjoy nahin kar pa rahi mein baarish ko is baar :s so mujhe bilqul acha nahin lag raha. 
> 
> Aap sub kese enjoy karahey hein? Matlab kuch special kartey hein baarish mein...jese koi dish banana ya Cshat () pe jaakey bheegna?  Friends k saath bahar jana? Kya kartey hein sub?


sis lifestyle mein changes aajati hain..lekin maza khoob aata hai...middle east mein aisa mausam ziada tar nahi aata....yahan jab tip tip barish hoti hai..to rooms se bahar aajati hoon...aur kuch deer ke baad mom mujhe dhondti nazar aarahi hoti hain... :Big Grin: ...aur jab sardi taiz ho jati hai..to pakoray, nuts, etc ...khaane ka khoob maza aata hai..green tea to top par hai...almost thrice a day peti hoon phir...aise mausam mein meri frnds bahar nikle..hmm... i doubt .. :Big Grin: ....aap apna batayein...

----------


## unexpected

Mein Tou Baarish Mein Peanuts Zaroor Khaati Hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

idher to barish hoti hi rehti hai  :Big Grin:  now i want snow!

----------


## unexpected

lolz...Hi Sis....How Are You?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello  :Big Grin:  Im fine thanks..a little bit tired ... :Stick Out Tongue: 

and u tell?  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

I'm Gud.....Whtsup?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm nothin  :Big Grin:  just borinnng...

there?  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

Nuffin......I just ate breakfast.......Still feeling sleepy.....:desiyawn:

----------


## RAHEN

i will have real breakfast with ma family rightnow happy with some tea..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl  :Big Grin:  wazUuuup

----------


## Miss_Sweet

salam Yunus bro  :Smile:  how r u? long time..

----------


## unexpected

Hello Sis...... :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Hello every one...i m posting...and thinking to change ma routine.....wat abt u...

----------


## unexpected

I'm thinking how to spend ma holidayz...... :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...and wat have u thought...?

----------


## unexpected

Nothing......:s

Ok You tell me that how should i spend these boring holidayzZ...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl...wazup?
im at college...its so boring  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

Hello Sis......How Are You? :ivd;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi dear  :Big Grin:  im fine wat abt u?

----------


## Hina87

I'm in college tooo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Just finished my pathetic lab final for comp science  :Wink: 

I have 5 minutes to kill before I go home...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kill  :Embarrassment: 

who r u gonna kill  :Embarrassment:

----------


## unexpected

Well I dunno who shez gonna kill.....But I'm gonna Kill MSN :x......But I'm thinking Can I ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no u cant  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

> kill 
> 
> who r u gonna kill


It's just a saying  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

hey guys..what's up?

----------


## Omar

Halo How r u ? ....

----------


## Atlantic

i'm good..thanx..how abt u?

----------


## Omar

I m Fit and Fine Shuker Al hamdAllah...

Bus My Fingers Going to Freeze toooo Cold here  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

awee..same here..it's cold at my home too...bt my room is warm..thank god!
it's always like this in winter!

..why don't u get somthing warm..to wear/ or drink

----------


## Omar

Guess what i m drinking Cold Orange Juice instead :rolling;

----------


## Atlantic

hmmmm...well..then..you will be cold..for some time!

you know what..i think i'm really cold too ...i'm getting my socks!

----------


## unexpected

Too Many Things To Do.......But Don't Have Time.....:twisted;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe main to tv dekh rahi hoon  :Big Grin:  disney channel  :Stick Out Tongue:  and posting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

Kese hein sub?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam...fine here how about u?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah good sis  :Smile: 




> sis lifestyle mein changes aajati hain..lekin maza khoob aata hai...middle east mein aisa mausam ziada tar nahi aata....yahan jab tip tip barish hoti hai..to rooms se bahar aajati hoon...aur kuch deer ke baad mom mujhe dhondti nazar aarahi hoti hain......aur jab sardi taiz ho jati hai..to pakoray, nuts, etc ...khaane ka khoob maza aata hai..green tea to top par hai...almost thrice a day peti hoon phir...aise mausam mein meri frnds bahar nikle..hmm... i doubt ......aap apna batayein...


Achi baat hai enjoy karna Sis...mein bhi aisa hi kuch karti hoon  :Big Grin:  N ghar pe hi hotti hoon bus...kabhi cshat pe challi gayi ya kabhi kabhar windows se hi dekhti rehti hoon  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Wa aleikum assalam...i m f9 shukar al hamdAllah....wat abt u....?

chat par to khoob maza aata hogo..it always brings superb feeling.....lekin pk mein to severe cold hoti hai...how do u manage with household chores ??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salaaam  :Smile:  how r u guys?

----------


## Omar

Wsalam Sweeto 

We All Are Fit And Fine

Watsup Wid U

And Who is EvryOne ? :rose;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2 fine...but very hungry ....

----------


## friendlygal786

hi Naila...u should eat  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol yeah i knw... im waiting  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

waiting for it to be ready?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was waiting 4 daddy...main humesha mum & dad ke sath khaati hoon ...akele maza nahi ata  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Masha-Allah ye tou buhat achi aadat hai Naila :hug;

I wish mein bhi aisa karti  :Frown: 

Alhumdulillah mein theek thaak hoon, aap sub sunayein kya horaha hai ?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe shoro se yehi adat hai  :Big Grin: 
jab main chooti hoti thi tab main wait karti thi daddy kaam se ajaein tab khaati thi  :Big Grin: 

main to bas booooore ho rahi thi  :Big Grin:  socha thori posting karloon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Salam and wasalam.

rashida aur sardaran bibi kahan hien? :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh kaun hai ? :s

----------


## Hina87

Salaam everyone  :Smile: 

I miss Aisha Baji  :Frown:  Aap hoti kahan hein? Aap ne kaha tha na ke aap bohat sara posting karengi? Mujhe tho kuch nazar nahin aara. Bohati buri baat hai Baji...  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

> mujhe shoro se yehi adat hai 
> jab main chooti hoti thi tab main wait karti thi daddy kaam se ajaein tab khaati thi


Wa aleikum assalam......Hello

great:up;...meri bhi bachpan se yehi aadat hai....dinner dad ke sath...warna nahi.....aur isi aadat ki wajah se dad jaldi aate hain ghar....i love that...:hug2;.....

----------


## Hina87

Oh yes... I also miss Hina87  :Big Grin: 

We had a lot more fun back then.

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...chit chatting great...but wat mostly do u like chit chat abt...?

----------


## Hina87

no aapa I mean we used to have a lot more members sign in before the revamp and before Mystique was born. There was much more traffic coming in here  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

do u like traffic of cars...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin: 

no... especially when i'm trying to get to college.

So... Hina87 might be coming back...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

thats a great idea....hina87 is my and waffa's mano billi...she should come back... :Big Grin: 


with me traffic is like...relaxing... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Awww  :Big Grin:  I wonder where Aleem bhai is anyways...


Traffic relaxing? People honk their horns because they get upset for being late to work, school, etc. But you are entitled to your own opinions  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yeah ....he is coming online nowadays...but not posting much at the moment...

yeah relaxing...cause i dont have to go to school and i dont have work...i just chill... :Big Grin: 

wat do u like most abt ur college..?

----------


## Hina87

Probably the professors. I'm going to miss my psychology professor a lot. He made fun of everything  :Big Grin:  Today was our final. I finished my first semester in college... woooohoooooo!

----------


## RAHEN

wow..now thats a v.good news...wish u best of luck:up;....how waz ur paper today??
hmm ...do u have holiday from college...?? or is it direct coming back to studies...

----------


## Hina87

Thankoooo Aapi :giveflower;

Paper went really well. 

I will go back to college next week for a mini winter semester  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

Welcome sisooo...:givefl;

inshaAllah u will get good grades.. :Smile: 

hmm next week ..that means u have holidays...and then u shall have christmas holidays too...yahoo....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Wa aleikum assalam......Hello
> 
> great:up;...meri bhi bachpan se yehi aadat hai....dinner dad ke sath...warna nahi.....aur isi aadat ki wajah se dad jaldi aate hain ghar....i love that...:hug2;.....


oh dats gr8  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

> Welcome sisooo...:givefl;
> 
> inshaAllah u will get good grades..
> 
> hmm next week ..that means u have holidays...and then u shall have christmas holidays too...yahoo....


Yes. For a week I will have Christmas Vacations. I can't say i'm looking forward to it. It's been a day since i've been off from college and my mind has already started to run all over the place. I wish I could put my brain on hold.

----------


## -Jacana-

I want to watch a movie.

----------


## Endurer

Which one? Don't tell me if it's don or dhoom 2.

----------


## -Jacana-

I've watched Don. Didn't really like it. I'm not going to watch Dhoom 2, it's just too overhyped and I hate that kind of stuff, usually walk out disappointed plus all the actors in there are shite.

Name me an old movie to watch. I don't know much about Bollywood

----------


## Endurer

I'm not good at recommending movies.. trust me. Maybe you should watch 'waking life'.

----------


## friendlygal786

devdas is nice...if  like that sort of thing

----------


## Endurer

mmm Yasra sis.. jackie shroff spoiled that movie with his pseudo-creativity. I never really liked Aishwarya either :s

----------


## friendlygal786

yea aish is not that good acting wise but i liked the story line, and the costumes. I think shahrukh and madhuri made the movie worthwhile

----------


## RAHEN

> Yes. For a week I will have Christmas Vacations. I can't say i'm looking forward to it. It's been a day since i've been off from college and my mind has already started to run all over the place. I wish I could put my brain on hold.


hmm..brain on hold...isnot possible when one is having a holiday...dil chahta hai ke yeh bhi kar lo aur woh bhi kar loon...so dont think much on this....but think how u can make use of ur time....that when later in life u turn back in ur thoughts...u feel good abt ur self...

----------


## RAHEN

> oh dats gr8


yeah sis ..thats v.great...wats the family members response to this habit of urs...?

----------


## Hina87

Thinking too much is my downfall. Hopefully, I will get my pain managed this weekend when i go to the doctors. I think taking meds is inevitable.

----------


## RAHEN

> I've watched Don. Didn't really like it. I'm not going to watch Dhoom 2, it's just too overhyped and I hate that kind of stuff, usually walk out disappointed plus all the actors in there are shite.
> 
> Name me an old movie to watch. I don't know much about Bollywood


hmm...and ur fav movies are...?

not much here either of old movies..... :Big Grin: ..but ma mom likes hathim thai...heer ranjha... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Thinking too much is my downfall. Hopefully, I will get my pain managed this weekend when i go to the doctors. I think taking meds is inevitable.


can this downfall be ur strength?...inshaAllah...

----------


## Hina87

I can definitely say that all of this has made me very strong on the inside. I can take a lot, but now my body is extremely upset with me.

----------


## RAHEN

inshaAllah ...u will be seeing a doctor...and then he can tell u wat exactly is the matter...right now ...dont tense ur self with kia hoga and i m feeling weak type thoughts...just chill..indulge ur self into something...so not to think abt it...why not play arcade in dt....?

----------


## Hina87

I'm listening to music, of course  :Wink:  and Bhai Jaan made me feel A LOT better by making me laugh my head off  :Big Grin: . 

Right now I'm chatting with my Aapi, so I'm okay  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

heheheh...

music...which one...?

sisoo...snow in the background....cool...reminds me of christmas...

----------


## Hina87

Different types. Eng and Hindi.

Yes I really like the snow effect Bhai Jaan has put in. It goes great with the season. I just don't like the bright background  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salaam ppl  :Big Grin: 

kya haal hain ?

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam Nailu.

I'm doing well. How are you?

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum n Good Morning all :giveflower;

Kya baat hai Hina? Hope u r feeling good today  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam  :Smile: 

Kis baat pe kya baat hai Baji?

Allah ka shukar theek hoon. Aap kesi hein?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Last page walli posts perhi theen na...upset lag rahi theen aap. Usi pe poocha  :Smile: 

Mein bhi theek thaak  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Sach boloon tho undar se har vakht upset rehti hoon. Aapi se jab bhi baat hoti hai tho dil ki baat mukhun ki taran nikal jati hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Masha Allah. Aap humesha khush rahein :giveflower;

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Meri duaa hai k tumhari apni Aapi se hamesha aise hi baat hotti rahey  :Smile:  aur makhan ya jam ki tarah sub pareshani wali baatein dil se nikal Jayein! 

Khush raho :hug;

----------


## Hina87

JazakAllah Baji :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

Wa aleikum assalam...

shukar al hamdAllah..me abhi theek hoon.....wat abt u all..?

how is the weather today in ur city....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam and Salam. 

im fine too.. but very sleepy :s

its raining here...

----------


## khawab

hiya!!
how r u all??
lolzz sweeto tum har waqt hi sleepy feel karti ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan na... bohat nind a rahi hai kasme  :Frown:

----------


## khawab

to raat ko jaldi soya karo na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

homework hota hai na bohat...to woh der tak karti rehti hoon  :Frown:

----------


## khawab

awww...humein to homework nahin milta thnx God ..tumhare haan to pakistan wala haal hogaya hai :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...homework se hi to seekhte haina kuch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

nahin to :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha ji..nai to na sahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum :Smile: 

how r u all..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalaam aapi  :Smile: 

im finee Allah ka shukar hai

how r u ?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i m fine...shukar al hamdAllah..studies kaisi ho rahi hain..

----------


## Omar

Halo Appi Gud to know that k app thek hein :giveflower;

Where is Ryma Sis Kafi Dinoo sey Online nahin Ai :thinking;

----------


## RAHEN

hmm ..baat to theek hai ke woh online nahi aai...may be she needs more time to bring laptop to her home....inshaAllah jahan bhi hogi theek hogi...


wat abt u omar bhaijaan..aap kaise hain..?

----------


## Omar

hmm... Shayed sahee kaha Apney Allah unko sahee salamt rakhey

Mein Bilqul thek hoon Thoray days k flu aya tha but woh bhe der ker bhag gya  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

yehi to baat hai aap ki...flu dar kar bhaag gya... :Big Grin: 


waise do u wear lens??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi and saaaaalam ppl  :Big Grin:  how r u guys??

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam...am fine how r u naila

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine also thnx  :Big Grin: 

so wat u doing

----------


## friendlygal786

just had breakfast...am having ma friends visit today from out of state...cant wait
wat about u

----------


## Miss_Sweet

its sunday u knw :Big Grin:  a family day  :Stick Out Tongue: 

im enjoyin wid family at hom  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> yehi to baat hai aap ki...flu dar kar bhaag gya...
> 
> 
> waise do u wear lens??


Nahin to  :Big Grin:  App kn kesay laga

^Ya me fit and fine u tell sweeto how r u? Or snow shuru huey ?  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine also...nope...idher to snow nai shoro howi  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Achi bat hey honey bhe nai chaye  :Big Grin: 

Halo Yusra Sis :giveflower;

ka breakfast kiya me ko bhe bhooq lagai sun ker

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio nai honi chahie? aapne car ke liye tire lene hai ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Nahin :s

Jhaz k Wings Lenay hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

Omar it's not your fault baby  :Stick Out Tongue:  :biggrin: kese hein app sab? Omar bro link mil geya apko?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hellooooooo pplzzz...how r everyone??

----------


## Omar

Nahin g Apko nai pata poochlein kisse sey bhe Sara Fault to mera hey

Or Me Fit And Fine As usual  :Wink: 

App sunaien

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok dats guud..  :Big Grin: 

im also fineee shine

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum everyone  :Smile: 

How are you all? Don't ask how I am... aaj kal sar mein dard rehta hai  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Wa aleikum assalam
hina sisoo tau abhi nino kar rahi hai...

u tell aaj kal kia ho raha hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

gud morning DT  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Goodmorning Naila, kaisa ghuzar raha hai tumhara din?

SHukar hai yahan snow nahin parhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

itna boring hai din  :Stick Out Tongue: 

main to ghar jaake sab se pehla kaam sleeeeep karoongi  :Big Grin: 

shukar kio keh rahin haai ap? u dnt like snow??? 

main to chahti ho ke snow parhe idher

----------


## Hina87

Hi Aapaaaa! I'm awake now  :Wink: 

how are you all? me is vewy hungy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi Hina...how r u
Hope everyone is feelin good

----------


## Hina87

Hello Yasra. Alhumdulilah. How are you?  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> itna boring hai din 
> 
> main to ghar jaake sab se pehla kaam sleeeeep karoongi 
> 
> shukar kio keh rahin haai ap? u dnt like snow??? 
> 
> main to chahti ho ke snow parhe idher


Nope I hate snow  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Pakistan Ajaien Phir Yahaan Snow nai But thand hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

han or multan main to woh thand bhi nahi hai :Wink:

----------


## Omar

Nahin yar Itni To thand The Yesterday Or Fog bhe Mein bahir Nikla tha subha or Kuch nazar nai araha tha :s

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile:  

Kese hein sub? :giveflower;

Sobia aap kesi ho? :hug; buhat dinon baad nazar aaney lagi hein, acha laga  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Walikum Salam Appi

Fit and Fine

Kahen app Sobia Appi? bz lagti hein

----------


## Miss_Sweet

office ke kaam mein bizi hain woh shayad...

wazzuuuup ppl

----------


## harlie

Hello!
Nuffin Much Miss Sweet,I'm Just Thinking About Someone :2:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi Harlie...who r u thinking about? anyone special :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ppl  :Smile: 

hwo r u all?

im also thinkin of sumone :$

----------


## harlie

*Kinda Special :ang9:*

----------


## Hina87

I have requested some members to nominate Nutter Bro for moderator, and now I will do it for the upcoming ballad. If Nutter Bro makes it, please vote for him. All of his threads and even his replies are absolute perfection. Nothing I've read from him is vulgar or redundant. He has also shown concern for the forum. 2 examples: the arcade problem, and the non-stop posting in the poetry section. It would be an honor to have him a part of the administration here. I am not particularly sure if he'll make it, but please do vote for him if he does. Thank you.  :Smile: 
_
I'll make an extra thread if need be after the ballad comes out._

----------


## niceguy

good idea Hina

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

I'm frustrated and somewhat inconclusive as to where I should be. This has nothing to do with my life, as I am quite content, but more along the lines of general, everyday observations. Is it me or is this place we call home becoming more and more suffocating?

----------


## Hina87

I'm on anti-depressant pills, so I can't tell anything right now.  :Big Grin: 

Abha yaar... kohi nahin hai msn par. Sirf mere 2 bots aur ek insaan jisse mein baat hi nahin karti hein.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Bohati boriath hori hai.  :Frown:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

LOL having fun?

----------


## Atlantic

> I'm on anti-depressant pills, so I can't tell anything right now. 
> 
> Abha yaar... kohi nahin hai msn par. Sirf mere 2 bots aur ek insaan jisse mein baat hi nahin karti hein.  Bohati boriath hori hai.


same here Hina sis..even i am very bored...it's the winter holidays...aren't they supose to be fun...but rather i'm bored....nothing seems to cheer me up  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

No Bhayya I'm not having fun. 

I know Iqra Sis! I actually start missing college.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

well..you can at least miss college...i just don't miss anything..rather i tend to float in the boat of my thoughts......

----------


## Hina87

That's not good Sis. Trust me, thinking too much will kill you on the inside. This is why I'm on anti-depressants. It's been about 4-5 years of keeping garbage in my head that has got me so down. Keep busy sis. Get a job, do work around the house, etc.

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum All

May i come in? :$

----------


## RAHEN

both of ma sisters feeling bored...
Atlantic enjoy the moment..as u always do...aur kuch sochna working hrs k liye bhi chor do..take complete rest in these holidays... :Big Grin: 

Wa aleikum assalam ...always welcome 
kia haal hai sare janab ka..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salaaam ppl...howz everyone??

mera to sar dard kar raha hai  :Frown: 

dil karta hai phor daalo :@

----------


## Omar

Neeke K kaam Mein Kabhee Deere NAi kerne Chaye  :Stick Out Tongue:  ^

Watsup i GOt A new Lap Top Today Cuz Ajj mein Apna Previous LApTop Zor ka rakh ker pathak diya tha :x 

I am Having Alot of Fun Watssup wid all of U ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

meeke ke kaam??? wats dat

----------


## Omar

Sorry Neeke K Kam Meanz Sawab k Kam mein  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...
me theek hoon shukar al hamdAllah...

laptop ko kyun patka..?

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Listening to some lovely romantic songs lol

They gave me the idea for the thread I started in Love & Relationships forum

----------


## Omar

Appi Laptop iss liye Parkha Cuz Woh mujhey Tease ker raha  tha :x

I M Feeling So Romantic Too :wink;

Its Raining Outside Since Morining And A Lovely Weather here,Waiting For Sumthing :ye;

----------


## spotlesssoul

Thankew Rahen Baji  :Smile: 

Am fine.What about everyone else?

----------


## RAHEN

> Appi Laptop iss liye Parkha Cuz Woh mujhey Tease ker raha tha :x
> 
> I M Feeling So Romantic Too :wink;
> 
> Its Raining Outside Since Morining And A Lovely Weather here,Waiting For Sumthing :ye;


yahan tau barish bhi khatam ho gai hai.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

helloooo pplzzzzz....wazupp???

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum

How're you today?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalaam  :Smile: 

Im fine...better!  :Big Grin: 

and u?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Am fine too  :Smile:  Aur kya hoing aaj kal?

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome.. :Smile: 

hajj and eid ki tayari hoving..u tell ..wat hoving aaj kal..?

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

Kese hein sub? Eid ki kya kya taiyari ki hai?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

abhi tak kuch bhi nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

yeah...abhi tak tau kuch khaas nahi..aap batao...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same hereeeeee

----------


## RAHEN

r u gonna apply hina this eid..?

----------


## unexpected

*Hello Everyone....:ivd;
Whtsup??*

----------


## Omar

Halo huma :bg:

How z EvryOne here ?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hello both  :Smile:  

Aur Rahen Baji..Mehendi ka tow mushkil hay? :$ Main normally bhi buhat kam lagatee hoon  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

*I'm Fine Bro....U Tell??

Sis Aap Mehndi kyun nai lagaati....Mein Tou Zaroor Lagaati Hoon....Apni Baji Ko Tung Karney Ke Liye :bg:*

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww..aur aapki baji iss say tang kesya hoti hain bhalla? 

Ummm..Main mehendi kyun nahi lagatee...Aadat nahi haina  :Smile:  Aur adat issliye nahin ke koi lagane wala nahi hota tha..Abb lagane wale tow hain per adat nahi rahee :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ab eid a rahi hai to laga lena na thori si  :Smile:  achi lagti hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

Mehandi tu mujhy bhi nahi ati lagani mere koi sis nahi hain na jo lagin :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aw...to aapki koi friend ? main to apne haatho mein khud lagati hoon  :Wink:  aur apni cousinz ko b lagati hoon kabhi kabhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pehli Barish

Hmm friend asi koi khas tu nahi  :Big Grin:  Mein friends banati hi nahi ziada :Big Grin: hehehehe:-j

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio nahi ? ....

----------


## Pehli Barish

Kyon kay aik hi dafa friend banaye thi wo bari hi bewafa nikli :Big Grin: us k bad dil hi nahi kia :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Awww ...Ok i will see Naila sis :$ Aur yeh kaun pali shi sis hain aaj yahan?  :Smile:  May i know your name Pehli Barish?  :Smile:  Btw Welcome to Our Dt  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

thanx dear bro:$ My name is nida:> from pakistan

Just joined this forum last day  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

But m facing alot of problem in opening threads :Frown: Open hi nahi hoti thread phir khood hi problem theek ho jata hai after sometime :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

aww..
welcome to desitwist..nadia..
me ko pehle lagane ka shauq nahi tha..phir shauq hoa tau kisi se lagwana nahi chahti thi..aik din me ne pakka irada kiya us din eid nahi thi..mehendi mangwai ..aur design lagaya ..starting mein tau me bahut discourage hui thi mujhe sub ne kaha achi nahi lagi..lekin me ki mom ne kaha achi hai..aur bhi achi ho sakti hai..practise karo....aur ab mashaAllah me khud bhi lagati hoon aur doosron ko bhi...aur ab wohi log me ko courage karte hain...wat a irony of life... :Big Grin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

thanx dear siso  :Big Grin: But i'm nida :$ Acha mujhy tu ati hi nahi mehnadi lagwani.Is dafa amii sa kaha k lagin per my fate!k un ko bhi nahi ati lagani.Is lia bhaion na tu boht mazak uraya  :Big Grin:  agr kisi ko wo mehnadi k design acha laga tu wo sirf amii aur mein hi thi.Heheheheheh  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Awee Baji..yeh hoyee na baat :up; Chaliye aa jaye aa ke mujhe bhi laga jayey  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aur Nida :hug1: So nice to see you here siso  :Smile:  What do you do?  :Smile:  And yeah..be regular..Soon we will get to know eachother properly  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

I'm student of premedical..Living in lahore now a days  :Smile:  and ofcourse i joined this forum to be a regular member:$ what about you?where u from and what u do ?blah blah  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Lol..Hira here  :Smile: I am student of Pre-Engineering  :Stick Out Tongue:  You in first year or second year?  :Smile:  Umm..am from rwp,Pakistan  :Smile:  And what more to say?

----------


## Pehli Barish

ahan nice to meet ya hira.I'm student of 2nd year  :Big Grin: .........Hmm from rawp????  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Are you also from Rwp?  :Smile:  Ahan  :Smile:  Nice to know that  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo i'm from lahore  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

> Aww..aur aapki baji iss say tang kesya hoti hain bhalla?


*
She Gets Irritated .....Cauz I All The Time Move my hand....& When she completes the design I say "No! I Don't Lyk It"....I go & Wash Ma Hand & She has to start all over again 
You know mein bohot NAKHREY karti hoon :bg:....Ussey Tung Karney Ke Liye....!*

----------


## Pehli Barish

ya kia horeha hai??

----------


## spotlesssoul

Astaghfaar Huma  :Embarrassment:  Yeh tow ZIYADA he ho gaya.. :Big Grin:  Na shukri ki bhi had hoti hay wesay :$

Kyun hua Nida?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Lolz! Burri baat Huma...aise tung nahin kartey bahin ko :hug;

Nida...Kuch nahin horaha..aap suanyein?  :Smile:  Kesi hein n Eid ki kya kya taiyari ki hai? Aur DT pe kesa lag raha hai aapko?

----------


## Fairy

Arey Hira kub aayi...Asalam-oe-Alaikum Betta :hug; 

Kesi ho?  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Abhi  :Smile:  Walaikum us salam..Main thek aap sunayey  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah...Aapi bhi theek thaak betta  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

helloooooo everyoneee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Hi Naila! Kya haal hein?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...

fairy sis..i m fine..shukar al hamdAllah...aap sunao..aap kaisi ho...?

waise tang karne ka sahi style hai huma..me apni bari behan k sath aise karongi..maza aayega. :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hi Naila! Kya haal hein?


Main thik hoon  :Smile: 

aap kaisi hain ?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah mein theek thaak hoon Rahen sis n Naila sweety :hug;

Aur ab aap dono se ijazat chahoongi...kitchen time  :Wink: 

Khush rahein...Fe Amman Allah  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

> Astaghfaar Huma  Yeh tow ZIYADA he ho gaya.. Na shukri ki bhi had hoti hay wesay :$
> 
> Kyun hua Nida?


*:bg:......Uss Ney Mujhey Aik haath per nai lagayi cauz mein bohot zaida tung kar rahi thi....
Phir Mein Ney Khud Hi Laga Lii .....Well Its Pretty Good*

----------


## spotlesssoul

Lol Huma  :Big Grin:  Sudhar jao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

*Koi Sudhaarey Tou Hi Sudroon Naa......
Meri sub dostain kehti hain mein bohot shareef hoon 
They Don't Know The Real Huma*

----------


## spotlesssoul

Lol ..  :Smile:  Abb main kya kahoon? :$

Ahan. tow Real Huma kesi hain jee?  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

*Real Huma.....Pata Nai.....
But I can't Behave lyk who I am in front of ma friends....:wink;*

----------


## spotlesssoul

Bi-Polarity  :Embarrassment: 

Yeh kyun bhai? :thinking;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hiiii ppl  :Big Grin:  Eid mubarak to everyoneee :d

----------


## Fairy

*Khair Mubarak Naila :hug; Aapko bhi Eid buhat buhat mubarak ho :giveflower;

Kesa jaa raha hai aaj ka din aapka?*

----------


## Hina87

Eid Mubarak everyone. :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> *Khair Mubarak Naila :hug; Aapko bhi Eid buhat buhat mubarak ho :giveflower;
> 
> Kesa jaa raha hai aaj ka din aapka?*


Bohat acha  :Big Grin: 

ab bore ho gaya hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....I hope aap subka (Naila...Huma...Hina) din acha guzrey :giveflower; :hug;

Khair Mubarak Hina :hug; Kounse color ka dress pehna hai aaj?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisne ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Aap subne jo aaj Eid manna rahe hein  :Stick Out Tongue: 

:d

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mere black and green tha...with "glitter" on it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

> Aww....I hope aap subka (Naila...Huma...Hina) din acha guzrey :giveflower; :hug;
> 
> Khair Mubarak Hina :hug; Kounse color ka dress pehna hai aaj?


Dark green color ka tha with silver lacing.  :Smile: 

Aap ka kaisa hai Baji?

----------


## Fairy

Arey wah..Naila ka bhi green n Hina ka bhi aur mera bhi orange n green hai  :Wink: 

Din kesa raha Hina? :giveflower;

----------


## unexpected

> Aww....I hope aap subka (Naila...Huma...Hina) din acha guzrey :giveflower; :hug;


*Khair Mubarak Aapi :hug2; 

On This Eid I Have A Sandy Color With Orange *Embroided* Shalwar Kameez! :ivd;
*

----------


## Fairy

Chalein ji orange common hai  :Wink: 

Kesi rahi aap subki Eid? 

Haalan k is baar NEW Year n Eid saath saath aaye hein...double celebration honni chahiye per kaheen se nahin lagta k kal Eid hai :s Meri khud ki tou koi khaas taiyari hai nahin per baaqi sub ka bhi yehi haal hai :s

 :Frown:

----------


## unexpected

> Chalein ji orange common hai 
> 
> Kesi rahi aap subki Eid? 
> 
> Haalan k is baar NEW Year n Eid saath saath aaye hein...double celebration honni chahiye per kaheen se nahin lagta k kal Eid hai :s Meri khud ki tou koi khaas taiyari hai nahin per baaqi sub ka bhi yehi haal hai :s


*Meri Eid....Achi Guzri....Neighbours Ke Ghar Gayi Thi....
Waheen pe ritna thak gii ke kahin aur nai gayi :wink;
Tomorrow we are going for picnic .....But Its Too Cold!
I'll Call Ma Bro....Tomorrow Morning  :hug2; ....Miss Him So Much :$
Yahan Per Bhi Lag He Nahi Raha Ke New Year Shuru Honey Waala Hai :s*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salam ppl  :Smile: 

Howz everyone?

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

W/S I am doing good today.  :Smile:  Aap?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im fine too , Allah ka shukar hai  :Smile: 

wats up?

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Just enjoying my day off from work. I watched The Covenant today. Good movie  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

> Arey wah..Naila ka bhi green n Hina ka bhi aur mera bhi orange n green hai 
> 
> Din kesa raha Hina? :giveflower;


Aray wah bhi  :Wink: 

Sara din tho ghar mein hi guzara. Sirf masjid mein namaaz parne ke liye bahar gahein. Papa ke cousin aahai the ghar mein thori deyar ke liye.  :Smile: 
Aap ki Eid hogai na? Aap ka din kaise guzara Baji?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All :giveflower;

Hina abhi tou din shuru huwa hai  :Smile:  Dekhtey hein kesa jata hai.

Kese hein aaj sub?

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam :giveflower;

Phir tho aap bohat maza karna aaj.  :Smile: 

Alhumdulilah mein theek hoon Baji. Aap kesi hein?

----------


## Fairy

Allah ka karam hai Hina aur Eid bhi achi guzar gayi  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Glad ur Eid was good sis. Did u do qurbani?

----------


## Fairy

Jee aaj hi huwi qurbani.

Aapki Eid kesi rahi Yasra?  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Curiosity in the every day...curiosity in what doesn't change...curiosity in words that I say...curiosity is my minds prey...

I am perplexed about the every day. I am thinking about questions with no answers. For what exactly is existance when all we know is what we see, taste, hear, smell, and touch...and all these sensations are, are signals interpreted by the brain...

What a world we live in...where we have no idea about our true reality...

----------


## friendlygal786

Bilkul theek thaak..altho both my unckles left for Pak..it was quiet :Smile:  
Aur humaare idhar sirf ek din Eid hoti hai, Pak main tho 3 din hoti hai na?

----------


## Fairy

Haan 3 din hi hotti hai  :Smile:  Per hum hardly aik din hi manatey hein :s baaqi sub din tou bus wese hi ghar pe guzartey hein.

----------


## friendlygal786

hmmm...par udhar zyada ronak hoti hai..yaha tho waise hi guzar jathi hai not so fun here

----------


## Fairy

Haan ye baat hai shayed Yasra  :Smile:  

Per patta hai ziyada hum pe hi depend karta hai, werna kuch log yahan bhi saara din akeley hi guzartey hein ghar per  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Prob ye hai ke humaare saare relativs udhar hai...idhar relativ koi nahin...just friends, so thora mood upset ho jaatha hai.

----------


## Fairy

Haan, aapki baat bhi sahi hai  :Smile: 

Mein duaa karti hoon k aapki agli Eid ACHII guzrey, Insha-Allah n Aameen :giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

Ameen sis...thanx and I will pray that sab ke Eid hamesha achi guzre :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aameen  :Smile: 

Mein ab jaaney lagi hoon Yasra, Allah Hafiz sis. Have a lovely day :giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

khudahafiz sis...have a nice day:thumbs:

----------


## RAHEN

suma ameen...
khuda hafiz.. :Smile: 

yahan par bhi kuch aisa he hoa..hummare yahan par bhi koi relative nahi hai...lekin thankfully ..eid zabardast guzri hai...i enjoyed it.. :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Curiosity in the every day...curiosity in what doesn't change...curiosity in words that I say...curiosity is my minds prey...
> 
> I am perplexed about the every day. I am thinking about questions with no answers. For what exactly is existance when all we know is what we see, taste, hear, smell, and touch...and all these sensations are, are signals interpreted by the brain...
> 
> What a world we live in...where we have no idea about our true reality...


Hummm  :Smile: 

Have nothing to say on this brother..But it feel as if if you have penned down my feelings about having having questions and confusion few days ago..Though i HATE courtesy in my relations..

Have no answer to your question right now..May be in few days i will find myself back in rythem to answer your this question as well  :Smile:  Be Blessed..

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Well there isn't really any concrete answers to my questions, hence why I said that I have questions with no answers :ltongue:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm  :Smile:  Am blank right now.. Nevertheless..there is answer to EVERY question..Kuch hum per zahir ho jate hain jab ke kuch makhfi rehtay hai aur unka chupa rehna he behtar hota hay uss waqt humare liye.. Aur yeh baat hum per waqt wazeh karta hay.. Jab ke kuch saval aisay hotay hain jin ke javabat humain khud dhondnay hotay hain aur vo humain ba'ad main mill bhi jatey hain  :Smile:  I just hope that you also find your answers with passage of time..Anyhow, Allah is the Best Knower of everything..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Helloo there ppl  :Big Grin:  wats up and howz everyone??

----------


## RAHEN

hello..ma sis...how r u??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine aapi  :Smile: 

aap sunaO?

----------


## Hina87

> Allah ka karam hai Hina aur Eid bhi achi guzar gayi


Masha Allah  :Smile:  

Mere liye tho Eid ghar mein hi guzar gaya.

----------


## moments

Hi......Kiya ho raha hy...?

----------


## Fairy

Hello Moments  :Smile:  Kuch khaas nahin bus aise hi baatein..aap bhi join karein  :Smile: 

Hina..meri bhi ghar pe hi guzarti hai Eid  :Big Grin:  Sub cousins yahin aajatey hein.

----------


## RAHEN

i m feeling A1...shukar al hamdAllah....how did u spend ur eid...?

meri bhi ghar par he guzarti hai...lekin apne sibling and parent ke sath...each for eachother...

----------


## Hina87

Humare pass tho sirf papa ke cousin aahein the bas...aunty aur uncle.

It was very quiet and boring.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yeh wali eid almost aise he quiet guzarti hai...is mein ziada tar qurbani ki wajah se busy sub hote hain....

----------


## spotlesssoul

Ummm... Jee issliye hum pc ke samne hotay hain  :Wink: 

Laiken truly speaking this was one of bests eid i passed  :Smile:  And indeed this birthday was the best one among all  :Smile:  A complete day that was..from every aspect..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kool :Big Grin: 

meri eid bas achi hi thi...nothin khaas :s

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww..anything special you did on this eid?

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

Hira..Jaan k acha laga k ye Eid tumhari har lihaaz se buhat achi guzri :hug;

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalamm....

fairy sis...aap ki yeh eid kaise guzri...?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Walaikum us salaam

Humm aapi  :Smile:  achi nahin POORI guzree  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Ye tou aur bhi achii baat haina k POORI guzri  :Smile: 

Rahen sis...Meri bhi Eid achi rahi  :Smile:

----------


## moments

meri Eid kuch khas achi nahi thi......boring thi..ghar per hi guzri...per eid k baad mehmano ki amad shro hoyee... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl  :Smile: 

wats up

----------


## moments

hey.....
how are you...?wat's going on...?

----------


## Hina87

I am extremely bored... there's no one online.

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

For the moment I am nothing. Not happy or sad, not mad or upset, I am feeling nothing.

----------


## Hina87

We were meant to live for so much more. Have we lost ourselves? Somewhere we live inside somewhere we live inside... 

Maybe we've been livin with our eyes half open...maybe we're bent and broken.

We want more than this world's got to offer. We want more than this world's got to offer. We want more than the wars of our fathers...
And everything inside screams for second life, yeah :dj;

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum and hello everyone...

how r u all today...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hiiiiii how r everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam.  :Smile: 

Alhumdulilah how is everyone else?

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

I am happy to be home. I am okay...I guess.

----------


## RAHEN

great to know abt everyone...i m fine too..and eating banana... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum..
kesi ho kurriyooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

Aslam Alikum howz every one doing?1 kuri tu theek hai :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam
to phir Munday bhi thek hian  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera sarr dard hoing  :Frown:

----------


## Pehli Barish

sweet si sweeto siso kia howa app ko :Stick Out Tongue:  ponston la don app ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Valekum Assalam
> to phir Munday bhi thek hian



Wo tu larkion ki khariyat sun ker hi theek ho jata hain :evil2: :evil2:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> sweet si sweeto siso kia howa app ko ponston la don app ko


pata nai...bas dard karing na  :Frown:

----------


## villies

> Wo tu larkion ki khariyat sun ker hi theek ho jata hain :evil2: :evil2:


 
ji nahi you are wronggggggggggggggg  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> pata nai...bas dard karing na


 
hey Naila what happend, ARe you allrite ??

----------


## Pehli Barish

> pata nai...bas dard karing na


awww come on pali siso:kissing: :kissing: dont be so sad :Smile: Allah per jo log bharosa kertay hain wo kabhi udass nahi hota:hug2; :hug2; Ya mera iman hai:thumbs: ...

----------


## Pehli Barish

> ji nahi you are wronggggggggggggggg


Then why dont u make the correction *BHAI*:evil2: :evil2:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww...so sweet pehli barish.- :Smile:  thankss :Smile:  Allah par to bharosa hai hi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> hey Naila what happend, ARe you allrite ??


bas aaj thora mood off hai  :Frown:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> aww...so sweet pehli barish.- thankss Allah par to bharosa hai hi




Aray siso app jis waja sa bhi udas ho bus itna yad rekhain k Allah k har kam mein maslahat hoti hai:kissing: :kissing: Tu jis waja sa bhi ap udas hain ho saktay hai us kam mein Allah ki koi maslahat ho :huglove:

----------


## moments

mood off hy kisi se larai howi hy kiya..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nai...pata nai kio mood off hai...bas thori si depressed hoon..islie

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Aray siso app jis waja sa bhi udas ho bus itna yad rekhain k Allah k har kam mein maslahat hoti hai:kissing: :kissing: Tu jis waja sa bhi ap udas hain ho saktay hai us kam mein Allah ki koi maslahat ho :huglove:


kitni sweet hain aap:hug2;

----------


## villies

abhi soker uthi ho kia

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maain? no:s

----------


## villies

hmmmm its ok dear just chil everything ll be allrite

----------


## friendlygal786

hello all...kaise hai sab?

----------


## AaDi

m ok .. howz u ji

----------


## friendlygal786

im ok...just got better from my cold

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> hmmmm its ok dear just chil everything ll be allrite


ya thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> kitni sweet hain aap:hug2;


Acha tu when we are gona exchange our nick's then? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

jo khud sweet hon sab ko sweet boltey hein.....

----------


## moments

SAlAM NAMAStEY EVERYONE
kiya ho raha hy.................?

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam.

I have some time before college, so I thought to come here. 3 hours of lab in biology.  :Embarrassment:  I don't think I'll make it.  :Frown:

----------


## moments

wat u want to make...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Acha tu when we are gona exchange our nick's then?


i dnt wanna exchange our nicks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> jo khud sweet hon sab ko sweet boltey hein.....


 hehe...kya baat ki hai aapne :bg:

----------


## villies

kia horaha hey dosto

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch khaas nai :d

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...hello  :Smile: 

i m fine..shukar al hamdAllah...anything new in life...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

har din new hota hai :bg:

----------


## Fairy

Really? ^o) yahan tou nahin hotta  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Walaikum Asalam Rahen n Asalam-oe-Alaikum all :giveflower;

Kese hein sub ?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

udher purane din hote hain?  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Haan puraney gissey pittey  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Big Grin: 

Kya horaha hai aaj kal sweety?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heheh ok :bg:

idher...uhm  :Stick Out Tongue:  abhi to main college mein Hoon...

and guess wat?!  :Big Grin: 

idher kal se itniiiiiiiiiiiii snow parhing  :Big Grin:  

aur ab mashallah ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) sab kuch safeeeeeed howa hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...tou aap enjoy karahi ho snowfall k bezaar horahi hein ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

HEy pplz......
wat'zz up......

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam....and hello.. :Smile: 

i m fine..shukar al hamdAllah...aap sunao..aap sub kaise ho...?

moments how r u today...is ur fever over..?

----------


## moments

yep....its fly away........
u tell howz doing today...?

----------


## villies

Hey wats happenig here ??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Aww...tou aap enjoy karahi ho snowfall k bezaar horahi hein ?


Jihaaan :bg: enjoy hi to karing  :Wink:

----------


## Fairy

Good!  :Smile: 

How is everyone else today? Kya horaha hai logon?

----------


## villies

I m fine shin, what about you ?

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum everyone  :Smile: 

Alhumdulilah Aisha Baji. Aap kesi hein?  :Smile: 

Abhi tho khair kuch nahin hora. Kal school jane ko dil nahin kara bas abhi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam

kesi hain ap ?

----------


## Hina87

Allah ka shukar. Aap kese hein aaj?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi everyone ....how r u aaaaall

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah good  :Smile: 

Aap sub kese hein n kya horaha hai aaj?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Kyun bataoon?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Mood nahi ho raha batane ka :$

Meinka mood abhi aapka interview dekh ke aik dum fresh ho gaya :biggrin; Warna consecutive 4 hours 30 mins acad main parh parh ke damagh pak gaya tha :@

----------


## Fairy

Awww.....Acha huwa na phir tou :hug;

Keshi ho betta? :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hiiii howz everyone...n watsuuup

----------


## Pehli Barish

Aslam Alikummmmmmmmmmmmm
hina appi,spotless and sweeto siso and all others :Stick Out Tongue:  what's up?kaisa hain sub :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

Hello Everyone.....How Are You All??

I'm Very Happy Today..... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hi 
fine shine,what about you...

glad to know about you ...

----------


## moments

SAlAM NAMAStEY
WhAt'S UP GUYZ
KESA ChAl RAhA hY

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello Bilal :Smile: 

how r u?

----------


## moments

em fine....nailu

how are you?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine too thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum ......

where are you all ?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam kya ho raha hai villies...?

----------


## Hina87

> Aslam Alikummmmmmmmmmmmm
> hina appi,spotless and sweeto siso and all others what's up?kaisa hain sub


WaulaikumAssalaam Nida :giveflower;

I just love it when you call me Aapi.  :Smile: 

Mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon. Aap kesi hein? Aur kya hora hai aaj kal?  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

@ Aapi.. Jee  :Wink: 

@ Nida.. Welcome Back Nida..Where have you been friend?  :Smile:  Am fine aur aap kesay ho? :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> WaulaikumAssalaam Nida :giveflower;
> 
> I just love it when you call me Aapi. 
> 
> Mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon. Aap kesi hein? Aur kya hora hai aaj kal?


Aww and i love calling everyone appi,females ko i mean :Frown: Per sub ki sub bewafa nikal ati hain :Smile:  aur result end mein wohi hota hai,mera rona aur appi's ka bhag janaaaaaaaa :evil2: 


 :Frown: ...chalin u are my appi from now on:kissing:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> @ Aapi.. Jee 
> 
> @ Nida.. Welcome Back Nida..Where have you been friend?  Am fine aur aap kesay ho?



Thanx alot dear siso:kissing: ,Mein theek hon alhumduliAllah:hug2; 

apna app ko dosron k kabil bana'na ki kohsishon mein lagi hoi thi  :Smile:  boht buri ho na:curse; :evil2:

----------


## moments

dosron k kabil banne ki jitni koshish kare gi...nahi ban payee gi...
just b urself......sb k kabil ban jayengi...

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...sahi keh rahe hein aap  :Smile: 

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

> Aww and i love calling everyone appi,females ko i meanPer sub ki sub bewafa nikal ati hain aur result end mein wohi hota hai,mera rona aur appi's ka bhag janaaaaaaaa :evil2: 
> 
> 
> ...chalin u are my appi from now on:kissing:


Awww. I would love to be your Aapi. :giveflower;

So how are you these days?  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum !!..
kese hain sab log ??

----------


## moments

w/SALAM

ALLAH ka bhut karam hy...

ap kese hein..........?

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Awww. I would love to be your Aapi. :giveflower;
> 
> So how are you these days?


aww cho chweet of u appi :Smile:  :kissing: :kissing: 

I was fine but today i'm having fever  :Smile:  :hug2; 


And what about u?:evil2:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> dosron k kabil banne ki jitni koshish kare gi...nahi ban payee gi...
> just b urself......sb k kabil ban jayengi...


Agr mein ap ki advice per amal ker lon tab bhi result dhaak ka teen pata hi ata hai :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops: :cryss:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

Get well soon Nida :giveflower; Ab kesi tabiyat hai?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello all  :Big Grin: 

Kaise hain sub?

aur haan...aapko kya howa Nida? :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hi Naila! Mein tou theek hoon...baaqi sub ka nahin patta  :Big Grin: 

Aap kesi hein?  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

Aw. Insha Allah aap jaldi se theek hojaingi Nida. :giveflower;
Mein duah karongi aap ke liye.  :Smile: 

Mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon. Just feeling a bit lonesome.  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hi Naila! Mein tou theek hoon...baaqi sub ka nahin patta 
> 
> Aap kesi hein?



Ji shukriya, main thik thak hoon :bg: 

Dats gr8 to hear dat u r fine :hug2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon. Just feeling a bit lonesome.


Lonesome? woh kio?  :Big Grin:  DT pe hum sab haina  :Wink:  phir kya zarorat hai aapko lonely feel karne ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Even in a crowd, you can feel lonely.  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Haanji..woh to hai :bg:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Lou ji Ms sweet aagayein apni sweetness k saath  :Wink: 

:giveflower;

Aur kya horaha hai is waqt Hina n sweety?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol :bg:

main to abhi eik task finish kar ke bethi hoon...uff 11 pages likhe hain  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fairy

Acha! Koi assignment thi?

----------


## Hina87

Abhi tho kubhi nai kari  :Smile: 

Apni Aapi chahi hai sirf. Jab kohi nahin hota tho wohi hoti hein mere liye.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Acha! Koi assignment thi?


Har week eik homework milta hai jo liikh kar hand in karte hain aur baad mein woh zubaani sunte hain

----------


## Fairy

Oh okies  :Smile: 

Good luck  :Wink:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum 
kese hian sab log

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Walaikum Asalam n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All 
> 
> Get well soon Nida :giveflower; Ab kesi tabiyat hai?


walikum aslam pali pali siso:kissing: 


Thanko:hug2; actually i had suffered from typhoid few months b4.Per wo shaid pori tarhan sa theek nahi howa so it keeps coming back over and over again :Frown: .............Kal rat tu boht taiz ho gaya tha fever 104 tha:evil2: Per now i'm ok :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Hello all 
> 
> Kaise hain sub?
> 
> aur haan...aapko kya howa Nida?


hiii sweetoooo sisooooooooooooo:hug2; :hug2; 

Ji mein theek ho:huglove: 


Mujhy fever ho gaya tha bahna ab theek ho :biggrin:  Pehla ki tarhan nat khat si :evil2:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Aw. Insha Allah aap jaldi se theek hojaingi Nida. :giveflower;
> Mein duah karongi aap ke liye. 
> 
> Mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon. Just feeling a bit lonesome.


Mein app ko khoosh rehna k aik tareeeka bata sakttttti ho :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  fir app bhi mere tarhan aisa ho jayin ge...................>>:biggrin: 


Emmm appi mujhy aisa q lagta hai k u suffered from bitter experiences in life? :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Abhi tho kubhi nai kari 
> 
> Apni Aapi chahi hai sirf. Jab kohi nahin hota tho wohi hoti hein mere liye.


Mere tu koi appi hain hi nahi  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> lol :bg:
> 
> main to abhi eik task finish kar ke bethi hoon...uff 11 pages likhe hain


Dekha dekha loquacious hona k faida.Mera tu jab kuch bolna k mood nahi hota tab 11 pages likh deti hon  :Smile: ) agr mood ho tu.......................:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aap kis chiz ke 11 pages likhti hain??  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hello Everone 
how are you all ??

----------


## Pehli Barish

> aap kis chiz ke 11 pages likhti hain??


Har new page per new topic banati ho :$

----------


## villies

thats good

----------


## Hina87

> Mein app ko khoosh rehna k aik tareeeka bata sakttttti ho :biggrin: :biggrin: fir app bhi mere tarhan aisa ho jayin ge...................>>:biggrin: 
> 
> 
> Emmm appi mujhy aisa q lagta hai k u suffered from bitter experiences in life?ops:


Yes Nida, you are absolutely right. You can read my blog for more info. if you'd like.  :Smile:  My feelings are up and down right now. But Insha Allah sab theek hojai ga. Fikar mat karein aap.  :Smile:  

Aur kya matlab hai ke aap ki kohi Aapi nahin hai? Mein hoon na. Aap ko kohi private baat karni ho tho mujhe PM kardiya karo. Mein jitni bhi help kar sakoon gi outna hi karongi. :giveflower; 

And I'm glad you're feeling better sweety. :hug2;

----------


## moments

SAlAM NAMStEY

kes hein sab log.....?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam  :Smile: 

Main to thik hoon...bas thori sad :s

and u?

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Yes Nida, you are absolutely right. You can read my blog for more info. if you'd like.  My feelings are up and down right now. But Insha Allah sab theek hojai ga. Fikar mat karein aap.  
> 
> Aur kya matlab hai ke aap ki kohi Aapi nahin hai? Mein hoon na. Aap ko kohi private baat karni ho tho mujhe PM kardiya karo. Mein jitni bhi help kar sakoon gi outna hi karongi. :giveflower; 
> 
> And I'm glad you're feeling better sweety. :hug2;




Hmm after reading ur reply only one verse came into my mind"Jis per guzri hai wohi janta hai hal-e-dil":huglove: 


Hain per aisa tu sub kehta hain aur end mein chor ker bhag jata hain appi:biggrin: Is lia ab(to be very very honest)Mein dil sa piyar kerti hi nahi.Ab logo ko azma azma ker thak gaye.Aik bat k tu ab mujhy yaqeen ho gaya.Rishta bantay hi is liya hain taka wo toot sakin.Aik Allah k rishta aur sahara aisa hai jo abad sa tha aur abad tak rehay ga:thumbs:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Wsalam 
> 
> Main to thik hoon...bas thori sad :s
> 
> and u?


Hain app bhiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:curse; :curse; :curse; 


Dekhin aisa kerin siso..........>>>>:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Jugnoh

i m really enjoyin this thread  :hehe:

----------


## Jugnoh

Hi Pehlai Barish   :Smile:  y  SAD  hmm

----------


## Jugnoh

I m really borin  here ...any1 out there to hav a little chit chat

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam ..i m fine..shukar al hamdAllah..wat abt u all..?

hello kam_anw....wat are ur hobbies..?

----------


## Jugnoh

nothin special ...just do som job ...LOV programin alittle ....watch movies bla bla..talk to my friends on cellphone .... 


wht abt u

----------


## RAHEN

depends on how much time i have...reading self help books on top...is on top...
which programming language do u like to work on..

----------


## Jugnoh

right now i m workin on JDK laterst version and Oracle  :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

java development Kit  

i gues  version 5 somthing 

wht abt u ? wht is ur area of interest ..r u studin  or married .. wht abt ur free .. how u used to spend ur freee tim ? where in states ....

OMG too many qs .....lol

----------


## moments

SAlAM NAMAStEY
Howz all pplz......
wat's up....

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam moments..how r u today..?..i m fine..shukar al hamdAllah.. :Smile: 

well i dont know much abt programming languages only basics of  C ....free time means spending time using internet if possible.. :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

grt 


check out other threads too ... :Smile:

----------


## moments

howz life going...n how was ur day?

----------


## RAHEN

r there any surprises... :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

life is going superb mashaAllah..n ma day is like finding and fixing things...wat abt u..?

----------


## Jugnoh

fixin wht  ? household items  hmmm

----------


## moments

life is not going good...jst bored life....pray 4 my happy life...plz

----------


## Jugnoh

Pray for me  tooo  sam kinda bore life ....i will leavin in half an hour for hom ...right now in Off ... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone  :Smile: 

how r u all?

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Hi Pehlai Barish   y  SAD  hmm


Walikum Aslam :Smile:  


I aint sad.Sweet siso was feeling a bit sad :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pehli Barish

aslam Alikum sweet bahanaa :Stick Out Tongue: 

kasi hain app  :Big Grin:  and what's up?:$

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Pray for me  tooo  sam kinda bore life ....




Life is to you as u are to life :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball: So just chill dude:biggrin:

----------


## moments

Hey GuyZ
WaT's uPP

----------


## Jugnoh

I m realllllly happpppppppppppppy TODAY ............


Ag  mai bhooot khush hooo hawie mai Urh raha hoooon  :Smile:

----------


## moments

wow its a gr8 news....
you're flying..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

tu kiya wo khushi hum se share karo gay......?

----------


## Jugnoh

BUS YAAAR KOI aise khaas reason nahi hote khushi kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
Khushi ko be bus ap ka sath khush  hoonah chaieyah , i mean Khushi se dostiii ker lai  ..bare ache cheese hai ...Ap khud koshish karai  khush  reh ne ke  Allah karam karai  gah and remember me in ur prayers ! Ameeen 

and Stick to ur religion , after som span u will  find KHUSHiii  jase KHUSHI ap ka liya he    bane hoooo !lol

----------


## RAHEN

> life is not going good...jst bored life....pray 4 my happy life...plz


sure ...i will remember u in prayers  :Smile: ...and kam_anw u too... :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

Ya sure ........lol 

Ap ka liya nahi Dua karo gah to kis ka liya  karo gah .....i was just kidin ....
U r always  there in my prayers  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hii ppl  :Smile: 

kya ho raha hai?

----------


## Jugnoh

nothing special  :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

wht abt ur side  hmmmmmmmmmmmmm didnt know alot abt u  ...

kush intro kerwah dai to acha hoo gah  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

*I'm Tired....:desiyawn:*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> wht abt ur side  hmmmmmmmmmmmmm didnt know alot abt u  ...
> 
> kush intro kerwah dai to acha hoo gah


Sure!  :Smile: 

Ok...so my name is Naila, im frm Norway...im 19 years old....and...im studyin medicine  :Big Grin:  aur kuch??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum people  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalaam baaji  :Smile: 

kaisi hain aap?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah mein theek thaak  :Smile:  Aap sunao Naila kesi ho? Aur kya horaha hai?

----------


## Jugnoh

> Sure! 
> 
> Ok...so my name is Naila, im frm Norway...im 19 years old....and...im studyin medicine  aur kuch??



nahi bus bhooot hai   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

Kiya ho raha hy DOSTO........?

----------


## villies

Hey everyone........
how are you all ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello... im fine u tell?

----------


## Fairy

Hello everyone  :Smile:  kya haal hein?

----------


## villies

hey fairy
fine, wht about you ?

----------


## moments

SAlAM NAMStEY dt FAn'S
HOWz EVERY1.............?

----------


## villies

Valekum salam moments
fine shine
ap kese ho ?

----------


## moments

ek dam fit...
thanks to ALLAH
n u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too fine :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

i m fine too ...arey beheno bhai yoo torah salam dua se agaain be chalai ...


lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kider aage??

aap chale jao na :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

hehehehehehe :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

chalo sab mil ker chalein...........

per jana kahan hy..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ao wahan yahan wahan chale ao  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum everyone. :giveflower;

I finally understand how to animate in photoshop, so I'm happy.  :Big Grin: 

How is everyone else?  :Smile:

----------


## villies

valekum salam  Hina

thats very good

----------


## moments

wat's up guyz.........?

----------


## villies

hey moments.....

----------


## moments

hey villies how are you today.........?

----------


## villies

Me fine ma dear, what about you and yours family ?

----------


## Pehli Barish

I'm very sad today :Smile:  May be i wont come on net again.Had some nice time with you people :Smile:  


Be happy always

----------


## Hina87

Mein sirf aap ke liye online howi hoon abhi. I was browsing the site when I saw your post. Kya howa Nida?

----------


## moments

wat happend to u Nida.....share wid us....can we help you.........?

----------


## Pehli Barish

FROM WHERE SHD I START?and how are u gona help me  :Smile:  moments??

@ Hina appi,i'm just oke  :Smile:  Just a bit upset

----------


## moments

dont tell the full story just tell the reason why u said......?

and why u want to leave us......?

----------


## Pehli Barish

Hmm coz i think every one using net is passing his/her time.No one is sincere.A girl like me has got nothing to do with this fake world :Smile: May be not everyone can be counted in this category but 95% are passing there time @Net  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hain?? :s yeh upset hone wali baat hai? :/

----------


## Hina87

You are right Nida. I don't really like internet relationships myself. You can tell by the fact that I don't have many friends here.  :Big Grin: 

This isn't the best place to find friendship. But don't try to make friends. Instead, let them come to you. This is how I work. I had no intention of making friends.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

itne bhi bure nahi hai internet relationships jitna ke log samajhte hain...par its true...its not the best place to find friendz...par mere jitne b friendz bane hain net pe...itne to nahi hai paar kaafi hain ...they r really nice :Smile:  aur main pehli baar hi unhe pehchaan jati hoon ke kaise hain woh-...unke "baat" karne ke tareeqe se....

----------


## moments

i was really hurt bcoz of this net friendship....i was sincere to all ppl.....but ever1 deceive me....then i stopped using net...bt then i'll decided never frndship in internet....if somebody sincere with me....i'll b sincere with her........bt no expectation from anyone......

----------


## ZaRa

*Hi every1*

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum all  :Smile: 

Kya horaha hai aaj aur kese hein sub?

----------


## Pehli Barish

> hain?? :s yeh upset hone wali baat hai? :/


Agr app kisi sa boht sincere ho aur wo ulta app hi gala par jay us cheez k lia jo app na ki hi nahi tu ofcourse,mere jaga koi aur bhi INSAN hota tu wo hurt hota:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> You are right Nida. I don't really like internet relationships myself. You can tell by the fact that I don't have many friends here. 
> 
> This isn't the best place to find friendship. But don't try to make friends. Instead, let them come to you. This is how I work. I had no intention of making friends.


Hmmm ya, i guess u are right appi :Frown: 

May be i'm in habit of pervasiving love:evil2: Often my mother repremend me for being so sincere @net........... :Smile:  Per mein asi ki asi hi rehi :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> itne bhi bure nahi hai internet relationships jitna ke log samajhte hain...par its true...its not the best place to find friendz...par mere jitne b friendz bane hain net pe...itne to nahi hai paar kaafi hain ...they r really nice aur main pehli baar hi unhe pehchaan jati hoon ke kaise hain woh-...unke "baat" karne ke tareeqe se....


app ya apni pechana wali ability mujhy de dein for few days:evil2: Mein achi achi appi's(hina appi jasi:kissing: )dhond ker app ki ability app ko wapis de don ge:biggrin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> i was really hurt bcoz of this net friendship....i was sincere to all ppl.....but ever1 deceive me....then i stopped using net...bt then i'll decided never frndship in internet....if somebody sincere with me....i'll b sincere with her........bt no expectation from anyone......


yes,i guess the best thing is not to expect from sumone :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## villies

Hey salam 
kese ho sab log

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam...

main thik hoon..aap sunao?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah Villies  :Smile: 

Aur Nida..ye sub experiences hein life k. Pehle aap khayal nahin karteen theen ya ziyada concious nahin theen per ab hongi  :Smile:  Har achi burri baat humein kuch na kuch sikhati haina sis.

----------


## Hina87

Agree with Baji. There's a reason for every good and bad thing that happens to us.  :Smile:  Then we can take all of that as an experience and learn from it.  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Alhumdulillah Villies 
> 
> Aur Nida..ye sub experiences hein life k. Pehle aap khayal nahin karteen theen ya ziyada concious nahin theen per ab hongi  Har achi burri baat humein kuch na kuch sikhati haina sis.


Yaaaaaaaa,ya bat tu app na theek kahi hai bajo:huglove: Pehla mein itni conscious nahi hoti thi.ab tu boht kam logo sa bat kerti hon.Aur jo mera sa close hain net per wo tu sirf 3 hain:biggrin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Agree with Baji. There's a reason for every good and bad thing that happens to us.  Then we can take all of that as an experience and learn from it.


Kash meray mein itni aql hoti........:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Jugnoh

I agre with U.... moments

----------


## ZaRa

aap to sab ke sath agree karte hoo :Big Grin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

KIa ho reha hai idhar/ :Smile: Aslam Alikum everyone:x

----------


## ZaRa

Waleikum assalam :Smile: 

How are you

----------


## Miss_Sweet

HIiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone:bg:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...

how is everyone here today..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine aapi :Smile:  aap sunao? :bg:

----------


## Jugnoh

Hi M SWEEET , i m fine  wht abt u ?

----------


## RAHEN

me tau bilkul theek hoon shukar al hamdAllah...and sweeto u know aaj aik frnd k kehne par me ne aik chocolate khai..itni tasteless thi..khane k baad bilkul ajeeb feel ho raha hai..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm...woh kaunsi chocolate thi??

@ jugnoh...im fine too tahnks :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Safari waz the name of the chocolate...bahut ajeeb thi especially that yellow kind of thing in it...jisse agar pighal diya jaye tau sheera keh sakte hain... :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

Y tasteless  ..arey chocolate to ache hote hai  ...Free mai  khay  ge to aisa he hoo gah  ...lol 

@sweet ..u r most Belcom ....

lets discus somthin ..kush be ....

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...ok..

baat free ki  nahi thi na...agar koi stranger deti tau me nahi leti...lekin dene wali frnd thi...is liye taste kar li...
have u ever tasted anything jis k baad aap ne kaha ho...no i dont want to have it again..

----------


## Jugnoh

Ya ...many times ....

especially this happen  when u visit som new  restruent ..or hut ..u expect alot from them ..som delicious fooood     bla bla .......

after eatin foood ...u will say ...............No more  to that particular restruent ....& u never visit that resutruent again in ur life  ....lol 

ppl learn from their mistakes  ........lol

----------


## RAHEN

yeah..thats right..learn from mistakes...and yes these mistakes do cost a lot sometimes...me aik restaurant mein gai thi for iftari...wahan par me ne order mein samosa and dahi with dahi baray mangwaye thay...u will not believe ..unki dahi kharab ho chuki thi...seemed over date...khana bhi taza nahi tha....me ne phir khaya tau nahi..lekin takreeban pura din meri haalat soch soch kar he kharab rahi...

----------


## Jugnoh

lol ....dahe khateee ......lol  

its happen ..i usually avoid tp  visit restruent .... beter buy som fast foood  .....and yum yum ..enjoy ur foooood .....

i mean  beter get som ready mad yaar...  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

ready made food...its good...but will be heavy in the start during iftari...i dont think its a good choice....i then just drank water and shukar al hamdAllah...i found pakora in another restaurant..and enjoyed those...they were delicious....yummy..

----------


## Jugnoh

par RAMAZAN to un khatam hoo  giya hai ...:sad:

----------


## RAHEN

lekin baat tau restaurant ki thi.... :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

its ok ... vese wht u lik to eat ..and wht u can coook ..kush acha sa .... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i like many and make manythings...mashaAllah...

ok take care
ALLAH hafiz.. :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

Aslam  Alikum again  :Smile: 

How is every one doing?

----------


## villies

VAlekum Assalam
I am fine shine by the grace ALLAH

yOU TELLO ??

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam Nida. :giveflower;

Allah ka shukar mein theek hoon. Aap kesi hein?

Good to know you're doing well villies.  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hey Hina hi.....

good to see you here

----------


## Hina87

Thanks bro.  :Smile:

----------


## villies

You always welcome dear sis
wats happening now a days

----------


## Hina87

nothing much. actually i need to go to my next class. i get way too much free time in college.  :Big Grin: 

Have a great...night I think :s Allah Hafiz.  :Smile:

----------


## villies

heheheh yes you rite 
ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salaam everyone :Smile:

----------


## moments

w/salam

how are you.......?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine and u?

----------


## Pehli Barish

Aslam Alikum every one
naila sis,moments and all others/How are u ? :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> WaulaikumAssalaam Nida. :giveflower;
> 
> Allah ka shukar mein theek hoon. Aap kesi hein?
> 
> Good to know you're doing well villies.


Aslam Alikum my dear lil sis:kissing: 

How are ya today?wazz up?:hug2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Aslam Alikum every one
> naila sis,moments and all others/How are u ?


Wsalam Nida.

Im fine thanks..aap kaisi ho?
aur bukhaar utra ke nahi?

----------


## Jugnoh

I m fine too ...lol wht abt u ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me also fine

----------


## Omar

Halo :bg:

Watssup Pals ?

----------


## Hina87

> Aslam Alikum my dear lil sis:kissing: 
> 
> How are ya today?wazz up?:hug2;


WaulaikumAssalaam. :giveflower;

Allah ka shukar. Aap suna hein.  :Smile: 
Nothing much...just browsing the site like usual. I have to go to a davat this weekend, work out at my college, and study for 2 tests.  :Embarrassment:  Right now, I'm procrastinating.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi and hello....watsss Uppp?

----------


## villies

Hey hi salam
kese hian sab log

----------


## Omar

Sab log thek hein i think Soo

Yahaan Bauhaat Zabardast Rain hoing i m lovin't

----------


## villies

oh yeah Omar bro RAin to yaha bhi hoi kafi der

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...
i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH ...wat abt u all...? :Smile: 

great...rain....infact is saal yahan par bhi baqi pechle sare saalon se ziada rain hoi hai...

----------


## Jugnoh

wa aleikum assalam...
i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH ...wat abt u all...?
bhooot barish  howe Aidher bee ...great...rain...or Aidhar bee bhoooooooooot .......infact is saal yahan par bhi baqi pechle sare saalon se ziada rain hoi hai... :Stick Out Tongue:   or Ub barish bhoot hoo be rahe hai 


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

WoW HEr Jagha Rain he rain  :Wink: 

But abhe yahaan Rain ruke or Dust Storm agya   :Frown:

----------


## Jugnoh

dust storm ka bad phir rain  aie  geee  :Frown: ..Ub in  rain ka aaanah  janah  laga he rahai  gah   :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Wsalam Nida.
> 
> Im fine thanks..aap kaisi ho?
> aur bukhaar utra ke nahi?


Kiassay na utarta usa utarna hi para:biggrin: :biggrin: 


App suno kia ho reha hai aaj kal:hug2;

----------


## Pehli Barish

> WaulaikumAssalaam. :giveflower;
> 
> Allah ka shukar. Aap suna hein. 
> Nothing much...just browsing the site like usual. I have to go to a davat this weekend, work out at my college, and study for 2 tests.  Right now, I'm procrastinating.


Mein theek hon lil siso:evil2: 

Emm means ur life is kinda busy now a days.Good,cary on ur days the best way u can:hug2;

----------


## RAHEN

> wa aleikum assalam...
> i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH ...wat abt u all...?
> bhooot barish howe Aidher bee ...great...rain...or Aidhar bee bhoooooooooot .......infact is saal yahan par bhi baqi pechle sare saalon se ziada rain hoi hai... or Ub barish bhoot hoo be rahe hai


anything new  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jugnoh

jiii agg  be bhooot barish hote rahe or ub be hoo rahe  hai ..and weather was sooo kinda romantic ....... :Smile:

----------


## moments

Yeah Jugnooo......weather iz so romantic now...

SAlAM EVERYONE

hOW'Z EVERYONE

WhAt'S UP........?

----------


## Jugnoh

hi WAS 

i m fine wht abt u ? how is ur life going on ? 

Moments where r u from ? 

lets hav som intro ..if u r free ...i mean not kinda busy .... :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hello and salam
how are you all ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Kiassay na utarta usa utarna hi para:biggrin: :biggrin: 
> 
> 
> App suno kia ho reha hai aaj kal:hug2;


hehe matlab aapne bhagaa dia bukhar ko :Stick Out Tongue: 

kuch khaas nahi ho raha bas kaaaaam hoing...so stressed ke pocho mat

----------


## Omar

Nahin poochta ^  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I am Having Sum Lovely Breakfast KOi Or karey ga kya ?

----------


## Pehli Barish

> hehe matlab aapne bhagaa dia bukhar ko
> 
> kuch khaas nahi ho raha bas kaaaaam hoing...so stressed ke pocho mat


Ya,mein har cheez ko bhaga deti hon:evil2:  harkatain hi kuch asi hain:biggrin: 

Mera bhi yahi haal hai .papers hona walay hain.Parh parh ker dimag kharab ho jay ga ab:frusty1;

----------


## Pehli Barish

> anything new


Appi dekhin mein kitna barsi hon pakistan mein:biggrin: Barsh bars ker hashar ker dia :Stick Out Tongue:  Per abhi aur barasna k irada hai mera :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## moments

> hi WAS 
> 
> i m fine wht abt u ? how is ur life going on ? 
> 
> Moments where r u from ? 
> 
> lets hav som intro ..if u r free ...i mean not kinda busy ....


ASlAM-o-AlAKUM

me fine...thanks to ALLAH....life is going well

em from PAK.....where r u from....?

and my name is Bilal......wat's urs...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Ya,mein har cheez ko bhaga deti hon:evil2:  harkatain hi kuch asi hain:biggrin: 
> 
> Mera bhi yahi haal hai .papers hona walay hain.Parh parh ker dimag kharab ho jay ga ab:frusty1;


humare papers to june mein hain :Big Grin:  

best wishes for ur paper:hug2;

----------


## Jugnoh

sukar hai mera papers ka silsila khatam hoo giya ....Ab gub MS karoh gah to phir SuRu hooo gah :veryhappy:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> humare papers to june mein hain 
> 
> best wishes for ur paper:hug2;


Mera april k start mein:frusty1; Ziada time nahi hai na:curse; 
Thank u my dear sweeto siso:kissing:

----------


## villies

hello and SAlam
wats up

----------


## Pehli Barish

walikum Aslam villies bhai,

how are u?and wazz up? :Smile:

----------


## villies

bilkul thek ho by the grace of ALLAH... wat about you my dear sis ??

----------


## Pehli Barish

I'm also fine alhumduliAllah just a bit sad :Smile: Dont know why?

----------


## villies

sad... but why dear.. anything rong ??
would you like to share the problem?

----------


## Pehli Barish

eem i dont know bhai :Smile: I'm just feeling a bit lonely.................

Just thinking k har relation k sath majboriyan q hoti hain?

----------


## villies

oh i c...majboriyyann hoti hain  you are rite.. but hum ager chahe to sab kuch sahi hosakta hey... ye sab to hum per hi depend karta hey kis situation ko kis tara handle karna hey

----------


## friendlygal786

salaam everyone...

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam
Khush raho jeeti raho Abad raho

----------


## friendlygal786

same to u... :Smile:  
aur kya ho raha hai

----------


## Omar

Salams ME Too here :$

Howz ur Day ?

----------


## villies

bas awain holiday manaya jaraha hey
or to kuch khas nahi ... you tello

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam Omar bhai...humaara day tho abhi shuru ho raha hai, kuch kuch bore sa hai, app batao...

----------


## villies

Valekum Salam bro
how are you ??
my day waz good... now time to dinner  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Best of Luc sis For ur rest of day

I M Fine Allhamdulilah

Hmm Dinner me ney bhe kerna hey Kyun Akhatey kiya jaye ?

Kya pakaya hey Apney Ajj  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eelllloooo:bg:

----------


## Omar

hiiiii :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hellooo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzi

arite so chit chat.... now wa is tht? lol
(note scarcasim hehe)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhmm chit chat matlab baq baq :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzi

lol u didnt not da scarcasim did u? hehe
damn dis is funi hehe

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no i didnt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzi

u love da tongue emotion hehe

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya i dooo:bg:

----------


## Muzi

thts gr8 hun hehe

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe ya i luv dis one too --> :bg:

----------


## Muzi

woohoo lol
da tongue tells me u lik teasing hehe
da big grin tells me ur vry sweet....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ehhehe the first is true dat i like to tease :Stick Out Tongue: 

but the secnd i dnt knw:$

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum Everyone  :Smile: 

Yasra Sis is getting a lot of attention in the hot or not section.  :Wink: 
That's making me not want to post my pic.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil jis dil pe fida hai...mera dil jis dil pe fida hai eik dilruba hai ....eik dilruba hai:huglove:

----------


## Jugnoh

lol ............Allah khair karai ....... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

Jugno plz write ALLAH in capital.......

----------


## Pehli Barish

ASLAM ALIKUM,

HOW IS EVERYONE?And where is everyone :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jugnoh

ok Moments  ....


i  m fine  ..... :Stick Out Tongue: 



wht abt U ?

----------


## villies

hey hi salam
how are you all ?

----------


## Jugnoh

I m fine  , Villies  wht abt u ?

----------


## Omar

Sub Thek Thak hein naa  :Big Grin:  ?

Too mein bhe thek hoon :$

----------


## unexpected

*Busy Busy Busy :bg:

I'll Reply To Your PM Later Bhaiya!! :ang9:*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello everyone.....

----------


## Jugnoh

Hello Khala ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

hiz jugno bro
how are you ?

----------


## Jugnoh

I m fine ....how r u ? how is ur life going on ?

----------


## Pehli Barish

Aslam Alikum everyone

Kaisa hain sub? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Walikum Salam 

Thek Hein Sub

How ur Feeling Now ?

@ Pinky: its Ok :bg:

----------


## Pehli Barish

I'm oke chutku just a bit..........down :Smile:

----------


## Omar

chutku :donno; ?

Gud GUd

----------


## Pehli Barish

han u chotay ho na mera sa :Smile: Gud good?ya bat u ko achi lag rehi hai

----------


## villies

Hey hi salam everyone
how are you all ?

----------


## moments

w/SAlAM Villies.......

n yeah SAlAM Everyone....

WhAt'S UP.....?

----------


## Jugnoh

w/SAlAM  Moment ...

nothing special  wht abt u  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

> han u chotay ho na mera saGud good?ya bat u ko achi lag rehi hai


lolz Ok Ok i like that very much  :Big Grin: 

Do Confirm thta  Once Frm Niloo Ya Hina  :Stick Out Tongue:  Woh sahe sahe bata deinge:biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya sahi bataeinge? :s

----------


## Jugnoh

Arey gub mai onlin hota hooon sara Cafe Kidhar GUM SUM hota hai :sad:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha :Stick Out Tongue:  sooo sad for uuuu :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum and Hello EveryOne...

How are you all ??

----------


## Muzi

anyone here know how much time a girl takes when she says she need her space?

----------


## villies

ohhhh 
no concept :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm....hello :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

Just want to say




Hi !




Hi Everyone !!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi to u too :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> lolz Ok Ok i like that very much 
> 
> Do Confirm thta  Once Frm Niloo Ya Hina  Woh sahe sahe bata deinge:biggrin:


k i havent Enterd My mY teenAge yet :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aho...bilkul sahi bat hai:bg:

----------


## Omar

Dekha Nidooo Appa :biggrin;

Abhe Jaker hina Anti sey Beh Poochna  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

itne khush b na ho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzi

arite so its bin a day nd its killing me giving her space lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww....         .

----------


## Muzi

ok im feeling a bit betta afta eating food nd finally shaving ma face lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe dats nice :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

Kya haal hein sub k aur kya horaha hai yahan?

----------


## Omar

Walikum Salam Baji  :Big Grin: 

Allah k Shuker Hey Thek hein Sub

App ka kya Haal hey Or Lagta hey Kafi Bz hote hein Ajj Kal ?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Masha-Allah achi baat hai, mein bhi theek thaak hoon Allah ka karam se. Haan Omer busy waqayii hogayi hoon  :Smile: 

Aap kya karahe hein aajkal? n Welcome Back bro :giveflower;

----------


## villies

ki horaha hey badshaaoooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> Masha-Allah achi baat hai, mein bhi theek thaak hoon Allah ka karam se. Haan Omer busy waqayii hogayi hoon 
> 
> Aap kya karahe hein aajkal? n Welcome Back bro :giveflower;


Awwh thnx Soo much Pari Appi :hug2; 

Jee mein ajj kal Sub k nakhreey utha Raha hoon :biggrin:

----------


## Omar

> ki horaha hey badshaaoooo


Thek hein Sardaroon :thumbs:

----------


## villies

hehehehe
hey bro
how are you dear ?

----------


## Omar

Im fine Sirr  :Big Grin: 

App Sunaien... kya chal raha hey ?

----------


## villies

nothing much... 
just job,study and DT  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Gud Hud keep Going 

Or Howz Everyone here Koi hey ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me fine  :Stick Out Tongue:  u tell?

----------


## RAHEN

i m here....aaj sub kaise ho..?

----------


## villies

hey hi... me fine,
ap kesi hian ?

----------


## RAHEN

me bilkul theek hoon..shukar al hamdALLAH

how is the weather of pk..?

----------


## villies

its nice... kabhi dhoop kabhi chhaho  :Big Grin: 
bcoz its PK "D

----------


## RAHEN

yeah..it has got all the four seasons...mashaALLAH

----------


## villies

or ajkal kia horaha hey ?

----------


## Jugnoh

hi villes ....


how r u 

it is fine ..nothin excited ..wht abt ur side ?

----------


## villies

hey man Jugnoo
me albsalutly fine by the grace of ALLAH

where are you from jugno bhai ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ppl :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum everyone.  :Smile: 

I have 2 tests on the same day of biology and history. :s
There's a lot of material to memorize, so peeeeez pray for me. :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam  :Smile: 

I ll pray for u Hina:hug2;

InshAllah ache hi honge aapke tests :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Aww. JazakAllah :giveflower;

Jee InshaAllah ache marks aahenge. Ameen.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sumaameen :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yeah inshaALLAH..suma Ameen... :Smile:

----------


## villies

hi salam 
kese hain sab log ?

----------


## RAHEN

hello villies..how r u today..i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...

----------


## villies

me also fine Rahen...
kia horaha hey ?

----------


## RAHEN

villies...kuch khaas nahi ho raha...aap sunao...?

----------


## villies

bas mein bhi holiday mana raha ho ..
acha listen mujhe forum me thori si problem horahi hey you plz guid me ...

----------


## RAHEN

sure...tell me...i m reading.. :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

villies i hve moved ur post to "I need help"...with the thread title " Create ur blog" when Admin comes ...he will reply u... :Smile: ...do u wanna ask more..ur questions are welcome.. :Smile:

----------


## villies

ohhh okiezz so sweet.. thax alottt :giveflower; ap ki waja se kafi support hey DT pe

----------


## RAHEN

u r most welcome.. :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> u r most welcome..


Aslam Alikum Fati appo :Smile:  

How are u?Oh!baki sub ko salam :Stick Out Tongue: ....

Kiasa hain sub aur kia ho reha hai aaj kal?:kissing:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello Nida :Smile: 

Im fine u tell? aap kaisi ho? :hug2;

----------


## moments

SAlAM-o-AlAKUM

n w/salam pehli barish.....
m fine...u tell about u...

aur baqi b bari bari apna haal chal bata dein.. :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

valekum salam bro 
hehehe me bhi thek ho  yara tusi daso

----------


## RAHEN

> Aslam Alikum Fati appo 
> 
> How are u?Oh!baki sub ko salam....
> 
> Kiasa hain sub aur kia ho reha hai aaj kal?:kissing:


wa aleikum assalam..
i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH..wat abt u  :Smile: 

i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH..and i hope everyone is fine too...inshaALLAH... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Wa aleikum assalam...

i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u all..?

----------


## Jugnoh

hi.. I m  fine too .....  how r u ? howz ur life going on ...howz ur weekends ?

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum !.....
how are you DT and how are you all ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello :Big Grin:  i think DT is gud :Wink: 

me too gud :Big Grin:  and u?? :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

then me also good ji

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dats very goooood:bg:

----------


## villies

or sunao jiii kia khaber hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hain:s aapki sigy nai nazar arahi aur na hi meri:s

----------


## villies

arey han :$ ye kia hua

----------


## Miss_Sweet

humhe kya :Big Grin:  koi problem hoi siggy server mein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

heheheheh arey meri siggi chori hogayee re
arey koi DT police ko bulao arey mein barbad hogaya 
mein tabah hogaya :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzz....are itna pareshan kio hoing :Big Grin:  meri b to nai hai:$

----------


## villies

hehehe ab to agaying na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi aiyyy  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone........

kese hein sab....?

sab ki bhut yaad aa rahi hy.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam :Smile: 

aap kaise hain??

----------


## Muzi

yo evry1 here cool nd urself?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello muzI:bg:

----------


## Muzi

hey hows u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine u tel?

----------


## Muzi

im ok too lol

----------


## Omar

Hey muzi I Want To plaY Some basket ball man! Where Should be I ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> im ok too lol


ok dats guddd :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

How u there niloo :biggrin; And how is EveryOne in Norway ? :think2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me gud thanks:bg:

u tell?  :Big Grin: 

everyone ka to pata nahi leiken jo mere apne hain woh thik hain :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

o hello jee...ite ki honda paya e :Big Grin:

----------


## prynce

*World Cup Cricket 2007*

All people here that wanna see all 52 matches of the world cup at a really low price...PM me!!...quick limited PRIVATE LINKS AVAILABLE IN HD QUALITY!!...and yes all for ONE LOW PRICE!!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha ji...kardein ghe :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> me gud thanks:bg:
> 
> u tell? 
> 
> everyone ka to pata nahi leiken jo mere apne hain woh thik hain


MashALLAH

Arey To Pata Rakhna Chaye :biggrin: 

I m Fine ALLAH Ka Shuker Hey

Or haan Multan waley Tum ko BauhaT yaad kertay hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

hahaha ... kon rehta hai Multan ?? 

btw kya hoing yahan pe ??

----------


## Muzi

> Hey muzi I Want To plaY Some basket ball man! Where Should be I ?


most likely at da bbal courts but strt off wid da outdoor courts cuz dey r easier to dunk cuz dey are 1 feet less than da indoors one
hve fun lol

----------


## mytonse

Salaams......

Its been ages away from here....

Forums going awesome..all suffixes and prefixes added..its best.

HAvent seen MEZ nor Endurer nor RAHEN nor HINA..Guess everyones busy..

Clearing standoff i was the one way..Anyways..where r they ????

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam....how r u?...
I m here yunus...u tell how is life going on...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> MashALLAH
> 
> Arey To Pata Rakhna Chaye :biggrin: 
> 
> I m Fine ALLAH Ka Shuker Hey
> 
> Or haan Multan waley Tum ko BauhaT yaad kertay hein


multan wale ? aur mujhe? woh kaise? :Big Grin:  mujhe to 7 saal ho gae hain pak ghai howi ko.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> hahaha ... kon rehta hai Multan ?? 
> 
> btw kya hoing yahan pe ??


main hoona multani:b:

----------


## villies

hey chit chat wats ups here 
hello multani  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello jiii:bg:

----------


## villies

Hi kesi hian ap  :Big Grin: 
kab ayeen, koi khaber to koi hoti ane ki hum khud chale ate ap ko lana kelye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...mujhe khud nai pata tha ke maine idher ana hai :Stick Out Tongue:  next time bata ke aongi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum everyone..how r u today...?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam,
Khush rahen jeeti rahein abad rahen.. I am fine shine.. and hope ke ap bhi bilkul thek hongi by the grace of ALLAH

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam :Big Grin: 

im also fine :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

ayee welcome here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanku thankuuuu:bg:

----------


## RAHEN

> Valekum Assalam,
> Khush rahen jeeti rahein abad rahen.. I am fine shine.. and hope ke ap bhi bilkul thek hongi by the grace of ALLAH


:rolling; great dialogue mara hai....dekha mera asar hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## Jugnoh

lol


its in general not a dialogue .... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...ok.. :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

Aslam Alikum rahen appo :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kasi hain app and what's up? :Big Grin:

----------


## Jugnoh

nothin special .... :Stick Out Tongue: 


she is a little kinda busy  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

Hello Everyone.....Whtsup??  :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

nothin special ....

 wht abt ur side ? wht do u do ?

----------


## unexpected

Umm...I'm just getting ready.....!!

See my profile & You'll know what i do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## niceguy

hi everyone

----------


## Jugnoh

hi N Guy 


Unexpected ..wht u hav done ...somthing special hmmm

----------


## villies

> :rolling; great dialogue mara hai....dekha mera asar hai...


 
Kio nahi jii bilkul thek kaka ap ne   :Big Grin: 
hum to ustado se buhat kuch seekh te hian or un ka nam bhi oncha rakhta heian  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

anyways... kese hain sab log ?

----------


## syeda

mein theek hun baki sabh ka nahi pata  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ap kaise hein?

----------


## Jugnoh

baki sub be theeek hai   :Stick Out Tongue:  


mai be theeek hooon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

> mein theek hun baki sabh ka nahi pata 
> 
> ap kaise hein?


 
I am also fine shine syeda
wats happening ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hi dear
how are you ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi :Smile: 

im fine ...u tel?

----------


## Muzi

hey all.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello muzi :Smile: 

how r u and wats up?

----------


## Muzi

im bad nd nothing is up lol
wa bout u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sam here....just little bit sad :s

----------


## Muzi

yeah actually im reli depressed...y u sad?

----------


## villies

kon sady sady hey

----------


## villies

just hanky panky yar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

MAIN!!!               .

----------


## villies

sab the hey na ?

----------


## Muzi

yea naila wassup?

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam :Big Grin: 

im better now muzi and villies

----------


## RAHEN

great...
wa aleikum assalam fairy sis..how r u...?
yeah villies...ustadon se... :Big Grin:

----------


## Jugnoh

*Causal chat * Free talk*

Just tell us wht r u doing ?




Share ur prob  ?  


share wht ever u lik .... No limitation ... No title  .....without topic ... u can share anything ....Let me Giv an example in the end too ...its not an example but som real experiences in ur daily life somthing lik that  :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball: 


For these problems ...
*WANTED - " EXPERT Suggestions &  Opnions  ...*





let me share   somthing first ...



Time had cured me a lot...
Today ,however ,as I was tidying a drawer I came across some personal things of her...Then I started crying for more than an hour.Then ,even when I stopped I had the feeling of loneliness so..strong that I became a wreck for the rest of the day...Is it normal for me to cry:frusty1; :frusty1; :frusty1;  like a small child for my ( som1  really special)friend who died five years ago.Is it normal for a person like me ,enjoyin all luxuries with no responsibility ?

:smartass:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I think this topic is same as "Chit Chat! Whats Up"...

----------


## Jugnoh

nothin special ....the sam apperently borin job ... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ppl says ka u ppl( IT professional ) create somthing out of nothin ..anyway ..
just the sam wht abt ur side ? 

howz ur day ? wht u hav done the whole day ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothing special...i just came frm work

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah it is GREAT :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

yeah..it is superb... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe...how r u?

----------


## RAHEN

i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u sis...how is ur day spending...?

----------


## Jugnoh

wht kinda work u do ? coooking  wookin ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im fine thanks :Smile: 

My day...quite good...but its so cold here....toofan aya hai eik kisam ka :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

work matlab kaam...ghar ka kaam nai pagal :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jugnoh

toooofan  kidhar aa giya ...in ur life  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jugnoh

arey cookin be kaam hota  hia  ....us kaaam ka koi name be hoo gah  :Stick Out Tongue: ... sharmai mat bata dai   .... Goo be kaam hoo  gah  ... I gues  burah nahi  hoo gah :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tauba karo...abhi tak aisa nahi howa kuch ke meri zindagi toofan aye....aur ALLAH na kare ke kabhi aye!

toofan MAUSAM mein b hota hai !!....as u knw

----------


## Jugnoh

we hav hired  cooks too and we r  givin them handsum package  :Stick Out Tongue:  ....so cookin is  not a bad job  .. its fine too ...if u r doing this ..as a profession  ..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm,...main eik shopping mall pe kaam karti hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aur bura kaam main nai aap karte honge:s

----------


## RAHEN

InshaALLAH kabhi nahi aayega...AMeen suma Ameen...

did it bring much damage sweeto.?..

----------


## niceguy

just thought i'd visit dt b4 i start studying  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no...it isnt so bad hehe....par bohaaat tez hawa hai aur kuch b ho sakta hai....tree's waghera ghirein hain...aur kuch alaaqo me to itni baraf hai aur itni tez hawa ke log kaam pe b nai ja sakte:s

----------


## Jugnoh

> aur bura kaam main nai aap karte honge:s




as a salesman .....:hug2;  i lob hard workin creatures ....it doesnot matter ..wht ever  u do .. but u hav to be responsible ... :Smile:  

dont worry  :Embarrassment: ops:  ...everything goonah  get better ...work hard ....we will  pray for ur success ......:smartass:

----------


## Jugnoh

> just thought i'd visit dt b4 i start studying



now u will feeeel beter ....studies  first  priority  pee :hug2;

----------


## Jugnoh

M S where r u from ? i gues ....khi ....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks....!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

NO i m not...I live in NORWAY and i m from MULTAN!

----------


## Jugnoh

u r most belcom ...Par  Job kia hai app ki manager hoo app  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jugnoh

great ...I  didnt get a chance to visit norway ..nice place not bad ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no im not a manager:s

----------


## RAHEN

> no...it isnt so bad hehe....par bohaaat tez hawa hai aur kuch b ho sakta hai....tree's waghera ghirein hain...aur kuch alaaqo me to itni baraf hai aur itni tez hawa ke log kaam pe b nai ja sakte:s


i hope k yeh toofan tham jaye..Ameen..suma Ameen...
aaj tumhari chutti tau pakki hai... :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Jugnoh

then POEN  hmmm  :Stick Out Tongue:  not bad ... :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

Emergency call be khabi khabii aaa jate hai.... to be there ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> i hope k yeh toofan tham jaye..Ameen..suma Ameen...
> aaj tumhari chutti tau pakki hai...lay_ball:


jinahi meri chutti to thi nahi :Big Grin:  main kaam pe ghai thi :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

poeN???? wats dat

----------


## Jugnoh

som kinda worker ....serve .....the staff ...and ppl  :Smile:   kinda servant  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

kia us waqt toofan k aasaar nazar aarahe thay...?

----------


## villies

Hey hi Salam everyone 
kese hain sare pagal  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum villies...
how r u today..?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam Rahen... ALLAH pak ka karam hey mein acha ho.
ap kesi hain ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> kia us waqt toofan k aasaar nazar aarahe thay...?


idher ITNA tez nahi hai jitna dosre cities mein hai :Smile: 

par hawa boooohat tez hai yahan pe..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh ok......

----------


## villies

hmmmm ye hawain zulfu me teri gum hojaye :d

----------


## Miss_Sweet

llolzz....wah  :Stick Out Tongue:  moqe pe shairi :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

heheheh bas awain zaban per agaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

haan zaban thori phisal gayi... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heheh okies  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

lolz... kia karo contrl nahi hota  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haaanji...paagal jo ho islie :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

hey plz kisi ko batana nahi plz dekho tum to achi dost ho na ok  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz :Big Grin:  idher sab ko nazar aing na :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## niceguy

it's my little sister's/cousin's birthday  :Smile:

----------


## niceguy

lol @ peon!

----------


## Atlantic

...today was extreemly cold and very windy..i think i have caught some cold...couldn't stop sneezing all day...i am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping nt to get sick.

----------


## RAHEN

hopefully inshaALLAh u will not... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Valekum Assalam Rahen... ALLAH pak ka karam hey mein acha ho.
> ap kesi hain ?


i m also fine...shukar al hamdALLAH.... :Smile: 


inshaALLAH Atlantic tumhari health theek ho jayegi... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> just thought i'd visit dt b4 i start studying


wat do u study...?

----------


## Jugnoh

> lol @ peon!



:smartass: 



:hug2; :hug2; :hug2; :hug2;

----------


## Jugnoh

> wat do u study...?


studies mai perhai kii  jatae  hai ... @ here  listenin is the foundation & key For success  in this field  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

aur perhayi ka bhi koi subject hota hai... :Stick Out Tongue: 

r u talking abt communication skills..?

----------


## Jugnoh

gub ap chotota hotai hoo too sare subject perhai jatai hai  nah ...bus kush aisa hee samaj  lain  :Stick Out Tongue: 


C skills ..App to bus Allah miyah kiii bhainseeee  bane rahai geee  ..pata nahi kam aqal aue gee  ap koo ....just kiddin.....lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

arey chalai app  yeh samajah ...generally  we heard ka "   aurat ki ajaaat or aik  kaaaanch ka glas mai koi faraq nahi  ... :Stick Out Tongue:   usai torah elaborate ker dain .. :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

me ne parhne ka niceguy se poocha tha...k woh kia parhta hai...agar aise he kuch samajhna hota tau poochti kyun.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

aap hamesha dil k ghulam kyun bane rehte hain...aur jisse heard kiya hai..ussi se poocho wohi elaborate kar deinge...me ne tau aisa kuch nahi suna... :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

chalai chorai ...i m watchin  " Chameli ki shadi " ............hav u seen it before ..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

nop...and dont wanna see...how is ur work going on..?

----------


## Jugnoh

agg off hai  mera khudah  mai kidhar pans giya hooon ..work is fine ..par  ghar mai  ...Kam kaaaaaaaaaaam ......

let me tell u 1 thing ..life mai khaeeen shaid  app ka kaaam aa gie  ...Note  down  somwhere in ur mind ...


 any thing sound impressive when it said   with the right attitude .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone.......

Kese hein sab....?

i hope mujhy miss kiya hoga...
mene tu bhut miss kiya..........

lov you all.....

ALLAH bless all of you.........

----------


## villies

Hey Billu mere bhai kaha the yarrr.....
we are fine shine .... & love you 2 baby

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...
i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAh...wat abt u...?
moments...seems like u r v.busy nowadays....

----------


## RAHEN

jis kisi ka bhi quote hai...nice hai..

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum again dosto !...
kaha hain sab log ?

----------


## moments

wwalakum SAlAM

mere khayal sab log apne apne ghar mein honge...

ap sunao....kese mazaj hein...?

----------


## villies

hey I am fine yar.. tum kese ho dear
kaha the itne din se...
sadi yad nahi ayee kia :$

----------


## niceguy

> wat do u study...?


I'm going for my BEng so mostly physics courses like fluid dynamics, control systems, electric circuits etc...  :Smile: . Hmm how come i have a red dot while everyone has green ones?

----------


## Jugnoh

> jis kisi ka bhi quote hai...nice hai..




kise ka quote nahi hai  :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Omar

> NO i m not...I live in NORWAY and i m from MULTAN!



Tabhee Tooo :rolling;

----------


## Jugnoh

> I'm going for my BEng so mostly physics courses like fluid dynamics, control systems, electric circuits etc... . Hmm how come i have a red dot while everyone has green ones?



i gues u r  doing Mech Engn ...hmmmm my friend was attendin the sam courses in Mechenical  Engn :Smile:

----------


## Omar

> multan wale ? aur mujhe? woh kaise? mujhe to 7 saal ho gae hain pak ghai howi ko.....


Abhir Opper wali lIne Per Gor Karoo ^  :Big Grin:  Khudee Pata Chal jaye ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MsJasmine

hmmm. nice sooo what's new everyone?? I came back after a while ... got busy with studies and work.  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hello MsJasmine... welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

welcome back ms jasmine...hows everything?

salam sab kaise hai.. :Smile:

----------


## villies

Valakeum Assalam friendlygal
me fine .. what about you ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Tabhee Tooo :rolling;


wat tabi to???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Abhir Opper wali lIne Per Gor Karoo ^  Khudee Pata Chal jaye ga


acha woh page mujhe dhoond kar do :Stick Out Tongue:  mere ppaas itna fazool time nai hai page dhoondne ko:P

----------


## villies

Hi again bacha log
sab kese hian  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

idher kya batein hoing?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello  :Big Grin: 

me fine...u tel?

----------


## villies

hey hi ...  :Big Grin: 
me also fine ... kaha gayab thin ap ?

----------


## RAHEN

> I'm going for my BEng so mostly physics courses like fluid dynamics, control systems, electric circuits etc... . Hmm how come i have a red dot while everyone has green ones?


u hve been repped disapproved by someone on some post...and on which post...u can check that in ur User Cp ...right at the bottom.. :Smile: for more info check out this thread...http://www.desitwist.com/showthread.php?t=11485  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> kise ka quote nahi hai lay_ball:


hmm..ok... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh mere paas time nai tha aane ko kal....islie a nai saki 

u missed me?:$

----------


## RAHEN

> idher kya batein hoing?


woh choring...tum yeh bataing tum kaisi hoving...?

----------


## villies

yes dear
Missed you alotss  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww:hug2; main ab aghai na :Big Grin:  

i missed u aalllll  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

glad to see you back... ab kahi nahi jana, nahi to tumhari mumy se shikayat karoga :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heheeh acha nai jati :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

hehehe thts like a good girl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah im good girl :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

hahahah wo to mein janta ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha dats good :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

or kia khaber hey... kitneee admi the :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...sirf eik :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

arey ooo sweety wo sirf ek or tum ne kuch nahi kia ... lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

yeh tring shring wala thread tu nahi hai...

kher...........sab kese hoing...?

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone....

Kese hein Sab...........?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

fine shine hoing :Big Grin: 

aap sunao?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aap sunao aap kaise ho??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

ALLAH ka shukar........

kese guzra day......?

----------


## villies

Valakeum salam billu
v all are fine, tum kese ho ?

----------


## villies

Mera to acha guzra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera bhi bohat acha :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lagta hai woh ghayab ho gae :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

arey nahi yahi kahi hoga apna billu  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

thats very achaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aho..bohat hi acha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha leiken idher to nazar nai araha na :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

kese nazar aoonga.....itne door jo hon ap logon se...

haan sweeto dt se gaib ho jaon per dil se kabi gaib nahi honga.. :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

aho ji I like this punjabi word.. aho and balle balle  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

achi baat hai :Big Grin:  ache log dil se nahi nikalte :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

han thori der pehle games section mein ghom raha tha .. ab shayed nahi hey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe sirf yehi words ate honge na :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

kiya acha acha karing....

kuch aur bhi ask karo...

"kiya kya sara din....mujhy yaad hi ker leti sweeto...aur tum b villi..."

----------


## Miss_Sweet

are idher hi to hai :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

are kia to hai...itne dino baad aye ho aap...to yaad karna hi tha na...we missed u alot...hena villies??

----------


## villies

bilkul thek kaha tum sirf yehi 2 words lol

----------


## moments

kiya hogaya villi..........hosh mein tu ho........... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

> are kia to hai...itne dino baad aye ho aap...to yaad karna hi tha na...we missed u alot...hena villies??


bilkul thek kaha ... hey billu mere bhai we missed you very much.. :$

----------


## villies

> kiya hogaya villi..........hosh mein tu ho...........


 
sarkar koi galati h se :$

----------


## moments

acha koi proof hai.....mujhy cheenke bhi nahi ayen... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm..."missing someone at the moment " wale threadd mein dekh lo :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jo dt pe ata hai woh hosh me nahi rehta :Stick Out Tongue: 

dt aisa nasha hai :Wink:

----------


## moments

koyee galti nahi hoyee munna....apse koyee galti ho sakti hai.....

yeh batao khana peena shro kiya k nahi....?

----------


## moments

"missing someone at the moment...."

wahan moment word dekh ker meri yaad agaye hogi....wese tu...

thank u sweeto...mein ne b bhut yaad kya apko.......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothin to thanks for friend :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

yes ofcourse.....yehi tu pehchan hay friend ki.....they are frank to each other..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah u r rite :Wink:

----------


## imported_admin

Duplicate topic. I am going to merge it with chit chat.

----------


## moments

aur kya ho raha hai ajkal sweeto.............?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch khaas nahi...study...u tell?

----------


## ZaRa

Hello  :Smile:  Anyone here?

----------


## moments

study kesi ja rahi hay tumhai...........?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kiski?????

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum 
how r u all....?

----------


## Atlantic

very well..how abt u ?

----------


## RAHEN

i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u....?

----------


## villies

Aadab arz hey dosto 
kefa halu ka  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone

kESE HEIN sAb...?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam
me fine , wat abut you bro ?

----------


## moments

me also fine....shine...
thanks to ALLAH

so how waz ur day villi....?

----------


## villies

it waz good... asusual.. in office work and masti  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

which type of work....?

----------


## manni9

> Aadab arz hey dosto 
> kefa halu ka  ?


All ham dul-Allah.
Annta Kulla bakher  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## villies

ALLAH ka karam hey manni bhai  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

gut gut MAsha Allah  :Smile:

----------


## villies

yeah...
manni bhai where are you from ?

----------


## manni9

main Chand say aaya hoon  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Chand ke kis Area me the ap... kabhi mulaqat nahi hoi ap se waha  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

Are bhai villi....chand matleb "moon" nahi.....chand uske dost ka naam hai.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

haan main chand ke Lalu kheet mein rehta tha n u  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

jii nahi moon doost ka naam hea chand nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

> haan main chand ke Lalu kheet mein rehta tha n u


liaquatAbad... kis block me  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

chalo mein ne translation ker di............. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

lalukheet ka koi block nahi hoota zalim,lalu kheet ko na toro  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

hehehehe okiez mani bro tusi na batao  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

awww no bro essi baat nahi hea me Khi say talukh rakhta hoon per rehta Germany main hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

ohhh nice to know about you manni bhai... I also belonged to khi leken me rehta bhi karachi me ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

ahan cool khi main kahan rehte hain aap?

----------


## villies

jaha ka ziker apne thori der pehle kia tha isi liye to block pocraha tha ap se  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

lol nahi me Johar main rehaish pazeer hoon

----------


## villies

ohh i ccc  :Big Grin: 
Germay me kia karte hian ap ?

----------


## manni9

Studies ker rahe hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

thats good manii bhai.. aj first time ap se bat hoi.. buhat acha laga.. it was nice meeting.... okiezz dear bro got to go coz feeling sleepy, morning office jana hey. take gud care ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## manni9

sure bro hama<in bhi bauth acha laga aap say baat kerke  :Big Grin: 
Take care n Allah hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone :Smile:

----------


## Like Twister

*Hi Miss Sweet how r u ?

2000 repplies of chitchat Thread 
congrats* 

*Miss_Sweet 	389
Hina87 	225
Fairy 	211
RAHEN 	135
Omar 	135
villies 	112
Endurer 	107
mytonse 	78
unexpected 	72
spotlesssoul 	70
Jugnoh 	64
Pehli Barish 	60
moments 	55
ArmaaN 	35
manni9 	33
friendlygal786 	26
Kainaat 	24
ryma 	24
Muzi 	17
Leathel_Kurri 	15
Majid 	14
Atlantic 	14
waffa 	11
Enigmatic_Persona 	10
badboy rulzzzz 	7
paki_gurl 	7
niceguy 	6
khawab 	5
Aaminah 	4
Qambar 	4
ZaRa 	4
MsJasmine 	3
Like Twister 	2
harlie 	2
-Jacana- 	2
shoxee 	2
Da Outlaw 	2
glimmering_candle 	2
DarkJustice 	1
Admin 	1
xaliax 	1
DonWit 	1
jammu 	1
(_)$@/\/\@ 	1
paki_pari 	1
Veyshmyllah 	1
charanjit 	1
ek garam larki 	1
uSeLeSs 	1
powerranger 	1
prynce 	1
syeda 	1
Zeiniya 	1*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello Im fine wat abt u? :Smile: 

lol....thanks 4 sharign dis info :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Like Twister

*Am fresh  

wesay kia baat hai her thread mein top of the list hain ap 
zabardast*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

top poster b to main hi hoona :Stick Out Tongue:  lolz

----------


## Like Twister

*Oo Gr8 :clap:
Top poster b hain aur her Thread mein Active b 
asay he Member Forum ki Jaan hotay hain well done 

wesay ap k Av mein 3 candles hain  is ki kia waja hai ? 
eik tu ho gain ap 

eik ho gay ap k HIS 

3rd kon hai ?*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...woh hai humara love :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Like Twister

*wow 
aray ap tu kafiii............................................  .............. intelligent b hai 

Am  impressed*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe....is mein intelligence wali kya baat hai :Big Grin:

----------


## Like Twister

*Aray Hazir jawab ki baat hai na 
wesay mashAllah ap ka forum zabardast hai 
kafi roonak b rehti hai yahan aur posts b achi hoti hain 

main kafi arsa pahle member bana phir link kho giya 
ab mila tu pata chala main tu already yahan members hoon*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...haan DT is best u knw :Wink:

----------


## Like Twister

*yes pata Chal raha hai  
isi lia tu maine b Like Twister baniya*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heheh acha nick hai :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

hey hi Salam
How is EveryOne...

----------


## RAHEN

hello..wa aleikum assalam...
inshaALLAH sub theek honge...aap sunao.aap kaise ho..?

----------


## villies

me bhi thek ho ALLAH  ka shuker hey ...
kia horaha hey ?

----------


## RAHEN

filhaal posting...aur kuch anime wallpapers find kar rahi hoon...aap sunao...kia kar rahe ho...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

salam ppl :Smile:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum ........
how are you sab log ?

----------


## Like Twister

*Wa salam 
Am fresh 
ap sab kaisay hain ? kia ho raha hai aj kal ?*

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling awful...wat about everyone else..?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...feeling good..
yassi why u feeling awful..is everything fine... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hellooooooooo :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

hi Sweeto............

khushamdeed khushamdeed............... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum....
How are you all ?

----------


## moments

walakum-salam villi....

em fine thanks to ALLAH
how r u........?

----------


## villies

me also fine shine....
kia horaha hey ?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...i m also fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...kuch khaas nahi ho raha..aap sunao...?

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne....
how are you and where are you all ?

----------


## moments

--->hey Villi...

i am fine...Shukar ALLHUMDILLAH....i dun know about anyone else...
hope they will b fine too.....

well hopefully everyone are their home now....
but where r u ..........?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> hi Sweeto............
> 
> khushamdeed khushamdeed...............


Thank u :bg:

how r u??

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum
how is everyone today...and how did ur day spent...?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam...
me fine, din bhi acha guzra asusual office me..
ap batayee kia chal raha hey ajkal

----------


## friendlygal786

> wa aleikum assalam...feeling good..
> yassi why u feeling awful..is everything fine...



thanx sis for asking  :Smile:    just going thru bad time..with somone

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone.........
kese hein sab....?
i hope k sab theek honge...
ALLAH bless you ALL........... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam billy...theek hoon
how r u

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam..bilal
how r u today...i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...hows life going on...?

yassi life mein yeh bhi hota...

----------


## moments

--->Fatima

em fine...thanks to ALLAH....life is going well...tell me about u..?

--->YASSI

KEEP SMILING AND BE HAPPY....DONT WORRY WE ARE WITH YOU... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello everyone :Smile:

----------


## moments

hey Nailou....
wat's up...?

----------


## friendlygal786

haanji sis hota hai... :Smile:  

billy--thanx so much, thats very sweet...u made me smile  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hello..kaise hain sub..

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum !...
kese hain sab log ?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleilkum assalam...
im fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...u tell how r u...?

----------


## villies

Me also gud by the grace ALLAH....
kia horaha hey Rahen jiii ?

----------


## RAHEN

abhi offline hone lagi hoon thori deer mein...aap sunao..?..aur yeh bhi batao...k itne din kyun nahi aaye...is everything fine..?

----------


## villies

kai matlab ? me bas holday mana raha hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl.........

----------


## Muzi

everyone good?

----------


## friendlygal786

hi naila, hi muzi...im good how about everyone else..?

----------


## RAHEN

> kai matlab ? me bas holday mana raha hey


kahan? holiday In mein... :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All 

Kese hein sub?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...

welcome back...:givefl;
how r u ..i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH.... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Allah ka karam hai sis mein bhi theek thaak. 

Aap sunayein kya horaha hai?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

abhi thori deer pehle kabhi khushi kabhi ghum ka thread bana rahi thi..aap sunao...?

----------


## Fairy

Woh kahan pe hai Sis? I mean kis category mein? 

Mein theek thaak...bus posts dekh n kar rahi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

woh thread section Indian media mein hai... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Acha sahi  :Smile: 

Aur Siso ye is daffa fighting karti huwi siggi kese hai aapki?  :Big Grin:  Wese hamesha khamosh si cute si hoti heina. Mein ghour se dekh rahi thi k hein tou Rahen sis ki hi na  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

fairy sis..darasal me ko aik movie signature chahiye tha...aur meri hard disk mein sub fighting styles he hain jo mere bhai ko pasand hai..tau ussi ki video ko brother endurer se software pooch kar .mov mein convert kar k image ready mein use kia hai....aur after inshaALLAH 4 days change bhi karongi...kyunki mujhe bhi yeh ajeeb lag raha hai...lekin mere dt frnds ne kaha k yeh bahut acha hai ..is liye kuch aur dino k liye rakha hao hai... :Big Grin: 

mujhe is mein larki achi lagti hai...is ka name rida hai.. :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Acha!  :Big Grin: 
Chalein sahi hai siso..different cheezein bhi karni chahiyein apne style se alag kabhi kabhar..jese mere aaj kal experiments chal rahe hein avatar pe  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum !.......
kese hian sab log, ?

----------


## RAHEN

ji..yes ur avatar experiments are going on.. :Big Grin: 

wa aleikum assalam...how r u..?i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH... :Smile:

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone.............

HOW R U ALL....?
MISSING YOU........ :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Valekum salam dear....
Me fine ALLAH  Pak ka karam hey...
ap sunao kia hal hian ap ke ?

----------


## moments

ALLLAH ka shukar hai...
ap sunao kesi chal rahi hai...job..dt and life...

----------


## villies

Job achi chal rahi hey and DT is also going gud.. Life ALLAH ka shuker hey..
tumhari study kesi horahi hey... kis class mein study karrahe ho ?

----------


## Omar

Halo Halo Halo Halo Halo

And Now that Shouldn't Be Spamming^

Howz EveryOne here ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan pe kaise spam ho sakta hai... u can talk abt anythin or nothing here :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Halo Halo Halo Halo Halo
> 
> And Now that Shouldn't Be Spamming^
> 
> Howz EveryOne here ?


Hello Omar bhai...nice to c u r bak and hope ke u r feeling better, apki health kaisi hai ab... :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Asalam-oe-Alaikum All 
> 
> Kese hein sub?


wsalam baji, missed u...kaisi ho app?

----------


## RAHEN

> Halo Halo Halo Halo Halo
> 
> And Now that Shouldn't Be Spamming^
> 
> Howz EveryOne here ?


Hello Omar bhai...kaise ho.?
yeah that is spamming...aik he lafz ko 5 times likh rahe ho... :Stick Out Tongue: 
i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH....u tell...ho w r u ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Salaam sis, kaisi ho app?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...yassi..how r u...?
i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...?

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum all....
kese hian sab log ...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam :Smile: 

me fine..u tell?

----------


## villies

me also fine shine....
kia horaha hey ajkal ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch khaas nahi :Big Grin: 

aap sunao?

----------


## villies

hmmm.. mene job chordi hey... searching someother one

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh acha...i hope aapko jaldi koi achi si job mil jae :Smile:

----------


## villies

thaxx.. inshaAllah miljayegii.

----------


## friendlygal786

> wa aleikum assalam...yassi..how r u...?
> i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...?


main bhi theek hoon sis, ap batao r u enjoying ur new laptop.. :Smile:

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone...........
kiya haal chal hai sab ke........

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hellooooooo everyoneee :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

hi am fine...ap sab kaise ho

----------


## villies

Hello me fine 
wat abt you ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me toooo fine :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

grat news  :Big Grin: 
kia horaha hey ?

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone......
kese hein sab......?
missing me or not...?

choose only 1
1-yes
2-no

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i choose 12 :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Valekum salam billu
me fine.. you tell ?

ofcoz yar missing you buddy  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...how is everyone...i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH....
yeah billi missed u.... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

me bhi fine ho jiii... kaha gayab hain sab log  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

gayab kahan hona hai....jahan bhi jayenge...wapis dt mein he aana hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

heheh ager aisa hi hua to thek hey ... nahi to sab ki pitai hojayegi :$

----------


## RAHEN

pitayi nahi..sub ko har roz newsletter bheje jayenge... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

heheh yes gud Idea

----------


## RAHEN

btw...which section u like the most here in dt...

----------


## villies

Teen Talks.. Kioke yaha sab hote hian.. buhat enjoy hota hey kafi info milti hey.. and Spritual Heaven.. jahan hum apne RAB OR ISLAM ke ki taraf ragib hote hian

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...if u hve time ...post some threads in islamic media in spiritual heaven... :Smile:

----------


## villies

yes rahen jii Islamic Media mein kafi jata ho mein or ap ki posts buhat like karta ho.. or khud bhi kafi kuch post karna chahta ho waha per lekin usse pehle mujhe ek 2 cheze ap se pochna hein mujhe kioke waha post karne mein thori problem horahi hey mujhe

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello everyone :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thansk....same here...i like ur threads...problem...really...haan poocho... :Smile: 

hello sweeto ma sis...how r u....?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine...tnx how r u?

----------


## villies

@ Rahen... I ll late.. abhi to bas me offline hone laga ho.. inshaALLHA next time jab online aonga to ap se zaroor pochonga...

@ sweety... Hello sweety.. how are yo u?

----------


## RAHEN

theek hai...me bhi offline hone lagi hoon..zaroori kaam hai..

i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH..ma sis...ALLAH aap ko hamesha sehat yaab rakhe..Ameen suma Ameen... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks aapi  :Smile: 

im fine villies..u tell?

----------


## villies

@ Rahen .... Ameen sum Ameen

----------


## villies

me also fine shine dear...
study kesi chal rahi hey tumhari ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bohat achi chal rahi hai :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

it means bilkul tumhari tara  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe jo marzi sammjho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

hehehehe hey ye bat bat pe zaban na nikalo karo :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

KIO  :Big Grin: .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

mujhe aisa lagta hey tum mu chira rahi ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

apko to ewi kuch na kuch lagta rehta hai :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

hehehehe ab aisa bhi nahi hey.. me mentaly perfect ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

r u sure..? haha...:biggrin: 

salam everyone..

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone

Kese hein sab log.......?

----------


## villies

> r u sure..? haha...:biggrin: 
> 
> salam everyone..


 
hey yassi sochlo pagal ka dost bhi pagal hota hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

@ yasra - :rolling;

@ villies.... mentally damaged to nai?  :Stick Out Tongue: lol just kidding :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> SAlAM Everyone
> 
> Kese hein sab log.......?


 
Valekum Assaalam...
sab ache hian ... Hope ke ap bhi ache ho..

----------


## villies

@ sweety same comments.. pagal ka dost bhi pagal hi hosakta hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

zaroori to nahi :Big Grin:  ab dekhlo na...saamne haqiqat hai....main bilkul thik hoon...:bg: matlab ke aapki dost :Stick Out Tongue:  lol samjhe?  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

lolzz...

ab baahane se mujhy pagal met kaho villi mere dost... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

han aj tum sab ke sab milke mujhe ullu banao  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> hey yassi sochlo pagal ka dost bhi pagal hota hey


LoL...acha, phir tho ap bilkul theek ho :biggrin:

----------


## moments

lo villi kar gi na paglo wali baat..........
yeh b koyee baat howi....

ary baba ullu ko ullu kya banana....

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

heheheh yeah yassi to track par agayee hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> lo villi kar gi na paglo wali baat..........
> yeh b koyee baat howi....
> 
> ary baba ullu ko ullu kya banana....


:rolling;  .......

----------


## villies

> lo villi kar gi na paglo wali baat..........
> yeh b koyee baat howi....
> 
> ary baba ullu ko ullu kya banana....


 

heheheh lol yar billu aj to bare hi fresh lagrahe ho mere bhai  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

haha..aj bholu ke saath sab hi fresh fresh lag rahe hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan par achi baat yeh hai ke woh bura nai manate :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea yeh tho hai...but we r al joking wit him he knos that  :Smile:

----------


## moments

ary bura mana ker tu dekhe........
dosti aise hi tu nahi ho jati...
dosti nibhane k liye sab kuch kerna perta hai..

 :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

ya ur rite bilal... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yap rite rite :Wink:

----------


## moments

ary kahin usne waqai bura tu nahi maan liya...

nazar nahi aa raha....?

----------


## villies

choro jiii dosto ki bato ka koi bura manta hey kia  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

nahi yaha hi hai... :Smile:

----------


## moments

kuch log batein dil per le lete hein....
usse bhut nuqsaan hota hai...
pata ker lena chahiye bhai........

 :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

lol  :Big Grin: 
hey billu yassi naila dont worry... me un logo me se nahi jo itni itni si bato pe tension lo... infact I am enjoying .. :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

good we r enjoying also.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah  :Big Grin:  we r enjoyyng :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

mein hi reh gaya....
yes yes em also enjoying..........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi main b hoon abhi :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzi

hows everybody?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

fine thanks...wat abt u?

----------


## Muzi

im great :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dats gud to hear (read) :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzi

read?.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya...we read here at forums lol :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzi

but wa did u read? lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i read dat u r fine lolz :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzi

ah yes da teaser is back lolzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yaa haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum...how is everyone...?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam..

me fine.. ap kesi hain ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam..im fine too

----------


## villies

wats happening ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Salaam everyone..kya ho raha hai

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...
posting kar rahi thi...candle jaan k thread mein...u tell..?

----------


## villies

hmmm... mein ap ki posting dekh raha ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

aur me aap k thread mein posting kar k aa is taraf aayi hoon... :Big Grin: 

how is ur morning going on... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

morning ka to pata nahi sote mein guzergayee .. me to afternoon utha ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone.....
How r u all....?
howz life going...?

----------


## villies

valekum Assalam billu
me absalutly fine 
how about you and yours family... how is everyone there ?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam..i m fine..completely...shukar al hamdALLAH....life is going slow... :Big Grin: ...wat abt u...and ur life...?

----------


## villies

me also fine shine by the grace of ALLAH life is going too much gud wid DT  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH....

something new in life...?

----------


## villies

no..not yet :s

----------


## villies

kuch ache dost mile hian DT pe or jo buhat ache jin ke sath sara din bhi guzardo to kum hey  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...haan yeh nature ki baat hai...

which country is ur fav destination...?

----------


## villies

Uk & Canda specialy

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...wat do u like in them...?

----------


## villies

educational inviorment... waha ke log I mean to say decent log e.t.c

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ppl :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi kaisi ho ap  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine thanks...aap sunao? :Smile:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum !....

How are you all...?
wats happening

----------


## friendlygal786

naila--im fine 2, thanx

wsalam villies, am good how r u..and where r u now

----------


## villies

me also fine ... and here I am cutti  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

great..mujhe laga u went to sleep

----------


## villies

heheh abhi to utha ho mein  :Big Grin: 
lekin phir se neend arahi hey

----------


## friendlygal786

oh..then fresh ho jayo..and wat happened with ur new job, any luck?

----------


## villies

oh no .. not yet... world call mein technical support kelye interview dia hey .. but I dont have any experiance.. anways dekhte hain kia response milta hey

----------


## friendlygal786

hmm..good luck  :Smile:

----------


## villies

thank you :giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

best of luck villies..inshaALLAH jo bhi hoga acha hoga...just keep up ur spirits...

Asalam aleikum all..?

----------


## villies

thax you so much  :Smile: 
Valekum Assalam

----------


## RAHEN

u r most welcome...aur me ko batana k kia hoa..wahan par :Smile: 


how is everyone here?

----------


## friendlygal786

am ok...how is everyone else

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello and salam :Smile:  how r u all?

----------


## RAHEN

hello...wa aleikum assalam...
im fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...?

----------


## villies

I am also fine ..... kia horahah hey jii ?

----------


## Pehli Barish

> I am also fine ..... kia horahah hey jii ?


Aslam Alikum everyone:evil2: 


kia hal hain sub ka?bara dino bad mera ana howa yahan:captain:

----------


## villies

Valakeum Assalam sis
kesi hain ap... or kaha thin itne dino se  ?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam....mera bhi yahi sawal hai...and how is ur health now... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello...nida :Smile:  long time...no see...wheere have u been?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All 

Kese hein sub? aur kya horaha hai aajkal?  :Smile: 

Welcome Back Nida...kesi hein aap? Aur Yasra kyun chup chup hein aajkal? :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam baji :Smile: 

im fine thanks to ALLAH...aap kaisi hain? :hug2;

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Alhumdulillah mein bhi theek thaak. Thank you Naila :hug;

Aap sunao..kya horaha hai aajkal?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wohi...study aur kaam  :Big Grin:  as usual:P

----------


## Fairy

chalo ye bhi acha hai..busy din guzrein aur kia chahiye  :Stick Out Tongue:  nahin?  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Walaikum Asalam n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All 
> 
> Kese hein sub? aur kya horaha hai aajkal? 
> 
> Welcome Back Nida...kesi hein aap? Aur Yasra kyun chup chup hein aajkal? :giveflower;


wsalam baji..missed u :hug2; 
bas kuch nai baji, just feeling little down lately...ap sunaye kaisi hai  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam fairy sis...welcome back...:givefl;
u r fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...itne din kia kar rahi theen...?

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum to you all .........
wats going on ?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam.....

replies giving....how abt u...?

----------


## villies

same here  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

yearly basis par aap kitni dafa apne liye shopping karte hain...?

----------


## villies

12 times...  :Smile: 
In the end of every month ... jis mujhe sallery milti hey pehle mein apni mother ko deta sare pese then wo mujhe pocket money deti hian or phir mein sedha market jata ho apne liye shoping karne  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

thats great...

do u like writing stories..?

----------


## villies

yes... sometimes..
do you ?

----------


## RAHEN

not much..but willing to write ...koi acha theme nahi soch pa rahi...

----------


## moments

-->Fatima
write a story on me Fatima.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

SAlAM Everyone....
kese hein sab.....?

----------


## villies

hmmmm... koi bhi acha theme jab hi zahen mein ata hey jab insan bilkul tanha ho ya phir kisi tension mein... according to my experience

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...tanha and tension...acha.. :Smile: 

bilal..yeah...first page se second last page par hoga..likha hoa...bilal pahar par charha hai....aur last page par likha hoga....pahar se neeche utar gaya...

----------


## moments

acha jo pahar k dermiyan mein Bilal k saath hona hai
wo bhi tu bata do........pehly se tyar ho  jaon...

Theme hoga...

"jald Wapsi"

----------


## RAHEN

pahar par charhne se aap khush ho jate hain and world record kaim karte hain...is liye end mein aap neeche aate hain... :Big Grin: 

ok take care ALLAH hafiz..its time for me to be offline....bye..

----------


## moments

thanu thanku....

take care...ALLAH HAFiZ...Miss You...See u SOON!!

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam
mein thek ho .. tum kese ho ?

----------


## moments

mein b theek hon...ALLAH ka shukar hai

aur sunao.....?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello kaise hain sab? :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> chalo ye bhi acha hai..busy din guzrein aur kia chahiye  nahin?


jii bilkul...leiken kabhi relaaaaaaaaaaax karne ka itnaaaa maza ata hai...uuuuuff :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

hi me fine wat about you ?

----------


## Omar

Hum Bhe Fien Hein But Zaraa Sa ghoom Gaye gaye Hein Pata Nahin Piya To pani Tha Likin Ab Lag kuch or Raha hey :s

----------


## villies

heheh Hey Omar bro how are you man ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine also thanks villieS :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

assalam Aleikum how is everyone today..?

----------


## Omar

Walikum Salam Sis  :Big Grin: 

I Am Fine Villies Bro Allah Ka Shuker Hey Or App Sub ki Dua hey  :Smile: 

App Sub kesay hooo ?

----------


## villies

we all are fine by the grace of ALLAH  :Smile: 
ap sunayee kia chal raha hey ajkal ?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aslam-o-alaikum all..How's everyone?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam ...
me fine .. ap kese hian ?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam nazneen....welcome back :givefl;....missed u...studies kaise chal rahi hai...i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi everyyyoneeeee

----------


## RAHEN

hello sweeto...how r u today..?

----------


## friendlygal786

> Aslam-o-alaikum all..How's everyone?


wsalam dear...kaisi ho, great to c u bak  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

kaise hai sab log...

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum and Hello Everyone
me fine.. N hope ke ap sab bhi ache honge  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

SALAM ppl.......

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam....
kese pohonchi yaha tak  pedal ya ghore pe  :Big Grin: 
kesi ho

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikkum assalam....i m fine ....shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u all..?

----------


## villies

me also fine ap ki dua se... kia horaha hey ?

----------


## RAHEN

posting...and homemade tomato sauce is collection dekh rahi hoon sites mein....

----------


## villies

hmmm thats good... mene new window install ki hey kafi porblem horahi hey :$

----------


## friendlygal786

salam everyone...kia ho raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## villies

valekum salam cutti 
kesi ho ?

----------


## friendlygal786

am good and urself..?

----------


## RAHEN

hello yassi how r u today...?

----------


## friendlygal786

am good sis...ap kaisi ho

----------


## RAHEN

i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH....how is life going on with u...?

----------


## friendlygal786

theek thaak, feeling better than b4  :Smile:  
ap batao..kya ho raha hai

----------


## RAHEN

its time for me to be offline...take care....bye.. :Big Grin: ..have a good day... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

bye sis..good nite  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Its Time To Online halO everyOne  :Big Grin:  Kisi Ka MSn Connect hora hey kya ?

----------


## mytonse

None.MSN is undergoing some server changes.

----------


## friendlygal786

mera MSN tho theek hai...

----------


## Endurer

Subha 11 se pore Asia mein problem ho rahe hai almost sab ko sign in kerte howe.. abhi stable hona shuru ho geya hai msn.

----------


## mytonse

Right..Its working perfect now

----------


## Muzi

I love my life thts all lol

----------


## friendlygal786

thats good to hear... :Smile:

----------


## Muzi

lol thx

so hows u? doing neting 2mo on Paddy's day?

----------


## friendlygal786

im ok, thanx...yea we dont do much here tomorrow

and u?

----------


## Muzi

me going down to da parade wid ma mates gna b dedly
mayb u shd do sumting wid yo boi lol

----------


## friendlygal786

no, my boi isnt here with me...

theres a parade here also, but i never went. But ur in Ireland so i guess its much bigger celebration there

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum......
hey yassi kesi ho ?
parhai karli tum ne  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam..hey bholu  :Smile:  
ya, karli now im relaxing...how r u

----------


## Muzi

hell ya Ireland huge parades nd da crowd is sooo lively love dis plce

----------


## villies

me fine .... you tellu  :Big Grin: 
abhi C/View se aya ho or amma ne  buhat danta hey :$

----------


## friendlygal786

> hell ya Ireland huge parades nd da crowd is sooo lively love dis plce


thats kool..so u hav fun 2morrow, but not too much:biggrin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> me fine .... you tellu 
> abhi C/View se aya ho or amma ne  buhat danta hey :$


oh itni raat ko aaye ho wapis..? daant tho parni hi thi

----------


## villies

hehehe han abhi aya ho amma bolin itni jaldi kio agaye subha hi ajate newspaper wale ke sath  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

haha...theek hi bhola unhon ne, wat is CView anyway?

----------


## villies

you don know... C/View stands for Canal View.. khi ki public ke pass sab se achi jaga sahile samandar..  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

oh thats very nice...mujhe bhi paani wali jaga bohut achi lagthi hai  :Smile:

----------


## villies

realy... tum khi aogi jab to mere sath C/View chalna

----------


## friendlygal786

ok...but main ghar 3 baje nahi aa sakthi, i hav to come home early  :Smile:

----------


## villies

heheheh OK jaldi wapas ajayenge.... happy

----------


## friendlygal786

yes....... :Smile:

----------


## Muzi

wa u mean by nt too much fun?

----------


## villies

anyways.. tell me something about your life... future plane kia hein

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum all..

how r u(all) today?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam...
me fine shine.. ap kuch apne bare me kahin hal kesa hey ?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 




> wsalam baji..missed u :hug2; 
> bas kuch nai baji, just feeling little down lately...ap sunaye kaisi hai


Aww...I hope u r feeling better Yasra :giveflower; Mein theek hoon alhumdulillah n I missed you too  :Smile:  Aap sunao aur kia horaha hai?

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne....
HOw are you all ?

----------


## friendlygal786

> wa u mean by nt too much fun?


nothing...its a joke  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

:Smile:  


> Walaikum Asalam n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww...I hope u r feeling better Yasra :giveflower; Mein theek hoon alhumdulillah n I missed you too  Aap sunao aur kia horaha hai?


thanx baji..kuch nai ho raha bas kamm aur parhai main bz.. :Smile:  
ap aaj kal zyada bz lag rahi hai  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> wa aleikum assalam nazneen....welcome back :givefl;....missed u...studies kaise chal rahi hai...i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u..?


Thanko Jiya :hug; Per am not back yet na  :Smile: 

Am fine too.Do remember me in your prayers.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi everyone...kya ho raha hai?

----------


## Muzi

rite so Naila me had a longgg day cuz of Paddy's day but was dedly tho lol nd wa bout u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...ok... i have nothing to tell:s a borign day

----------


## friendlygal786

HOws everyone...Muzi how was ur day at the parade  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Thanko Jiya :hug; Per am not back yet na 
> 
> Am fine too.Do remember me in your prayers.


u r most welcome..:hug2; 
inshaALLAH...study well and ALLAH is with u... :Smile: ..ji zuroor..inshaALLAH...

fairy sis..how r u today..?

same question muzi...how waz that..

yassi...how r u today..?

----------


## moments

SAlAM [you]
How R u Today...?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam Bilal
me thek ho.. ap sunao ?

----------


## moments

mein b thik hon....
ALLAH ka shukar hai....

kesa guzra din villi...?

----------


## Omar

Walikum Salam

Allah ka Shuker hey  :Smile: 

App Sub kesay hein ?

----------


## villies

> mein b thik hon....
> ALLAH ka shukar hai....
> 
> kesa guzra din villi...?


kal ka din to acha tha or aj abhi soke utha ho ab dekhna hey ke ye kesa guzrega  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> Walikum Salam
> 
> Allah ka Shuker hey 
> 
> App Sub kesay hein ?


 
we all are fine Omar  bro... ap sunao kaha gayab rehte ho... buhat kum online hote hain ap

----------


## moments

==>Villies
i hope k yeh din aur bhi acha guzre........
BEst Of LuCk......

kal na dekhne wala match dekha.....?

----------


## villies

thax... nahi yar kam me buzy tha or second ye ke ab match dekhne ka dil bhi nahi chahta bilkul... sare kam chor ke match dekho or apna dil jalao

----------


## friendlygal786

> SAlAM [you]
> How R u Today...?


wsalam billy am good u tel how is everything

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hum khushi ki chah mein har khushi se door ho gae...dhoodne chale the, dhoodne chale the zindagi...zindagi se door ho gae :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

kaisi ho Naila..wats wrong

----------


## Miss_Sweet

everythin is wrong...

----------


## friendlygal786

oh..u r down since yesterday, kya hua do u want to share..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bas...kisi se jhagra howa hai:'(

----------


## friendlygal786

hmm woh tho hota rehtha hai na, jagre ke baad phir pyar zyada hota hai  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

jhagra hoa tau theek bhi ho jayega...comeon try to cheer up....remind ur self good things.....and u will feel good..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i knw  :Frown:  par... i cnt live widout talkin to h... :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

dil ka mamla hai....phir tau dawa he chahiye....


comeon come in forum games...yassi villies ma are there and u are missing..come on come there..

----------


## villies

Hey sweety hi.. wats rong dear  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sab kuch wrong hai,.....

----------


## villies

wat happend ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya kuch bataoon:s

----------


## *Saira*

Lo phir se monday aa gaya..lo phir se kaam shuru ho gaya :frusty1;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

idher to abhi sunday hai..hopefully

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum !... EveryONe...
how are you all?
hey sweety Is Everything fine now ?

----------


## RAHEN

Wa aleikum assalam....
im fine..shukar al hamdALLAh...wat abt u...?
wat abt everyone..?

----------


## villies

me also fine Rahen... wats happening?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam kaise hai sab log...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ji everything is fine now:bg:

----------


## villies

realyyyyyyyyyy  :Smile: 
thats grat isi khushi me party sharty hojaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea glad to hear that Naila....

salam everyone

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam....how r u all...

----------


## friendlygal786

good..ap kaisi ho sis

----------


## RAHEN

I m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...

baqi sub pata nahi aaj kahan gaye hain...aaj kahin phir se barish tau nahi ho rahi pk mein..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

salam everyone :Smile:

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam...
how are you and all ?

----------


## moments

Walakum SAlAM N SAlAM Everyone.....
em fine...thx to ALLAH
howz ur day going...?

----------


## friendlygal786

its going good ..how r u doing bilal

----------


## villies

Hi EveryOne ...

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi Bholu how r u

----------


## villies

me fine yassi ... tum kesi ho ?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam ...and i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH....aap sab kaise ho..?

----------


## villies

hum sab bhi thek hein ap ki dua se... ap sunayee koi new taza ?

----------


## RAHEN

new taza...restaurant mein mile ga....woh bhi chicken fry.... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

heheheh  :Big Grin: 
ye kia bat hoi.. mera matlab tha ke kuch new taza fresh news

----------


## RAHEN

haan me aap ka matlab samajh gayi thi... :Big Grin: ..aur tang kar rahi thi aap ko...

hmm..fresh news aap he do na...?

----------


## villies

heheh ote  :Big Grin:  mera matlab hey ok :rolling;
fresh newz ye hey ke Legends of Bob Woolmer ye thread complete hogaya hey you can see..

----------


## RAHEN

theek hai...abhi news hai me k paas...3 threads are in line for u to see... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

ohhh okiez... :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe....

hve u installed those graphic software...jinki aap us din baat kar rahe thay...

----------


## villies

hanjii lekin buhat mehnat karni pari un ko install karne kelye... kioke mene jab se Crystal windows install ki hey to pc kafi heavy hogaya tha phir mene apne system ki 512 lagai or phir graphic softwares install kiye hien jii.. khercha hogaya :s

----------


## RAHEN

great...lekin pc tau aap ki choice k mutabiq hogaya... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

han jii ye bat to hey.. I am happy now.. jab jo kam karne ka mood hota hey karleta ho

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...me ko bhi format karna hai...lekin koi problem indicate kar raha hai...jaise he us ka hal nikale ga.....tau me kardongi...baqi abhi slow chal raha hai....

----------


## moments

==>Fatima
Slow n Steady win the Race...... :Stick Out Tongue: 

SAlAM Everyone.....
kese hein sab log.......?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam Bilal.. 
me fine .. tum kese ho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello friendz...how r u all?

----------


## villies

Hi ... me fine shine... tusi kese ho ?

----------


## khawab

helloz ji .. main bhi agayi ji chit chat karne :bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

Main bhi:biggrin:

----------


## villies

ao jii aoo welcome here  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

thank u bholu  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum...how is everyone today...?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam sis, theek hoon ap sunao

----------


## RAHEN

nice to know that u r fine...me bhi theek hoon...shukar al hamdALLAH...and any new learning....

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam...Alhumdulillah mein theek thaak  :Smile:  Baaqi sub kese hein?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam and Salam :Smile: 

Main bhi thik hoon :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

great...im fine too, being a bit bored  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

awww.. so y dun u do sum halla gulla den ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

kya halaa gulla..i am home alone, sab bahir gaye hai and im here by myself waiting 4 them

----------


## khawab

awww .. y didn't u go wid them ???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

idher kya hoing :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

halla gulla karne ka soch rahe hai...:biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main b join karloon kya?:bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

yes please..halla gulla thab hi hoga jab zyada se zyada log honge :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okies i join :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

ab kahan gaye sub? ^o)

----------


## friendlygal786

idhar hee haye baji, ap kidhar chali jaathi hai  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...mein bhi filhaal tou idher hi hoon Yasra  :Smile:  Per mujhe Yasra ki posts bhi kamm kamm dikh rahee hein aaj kal. Kya busy hogayi hein aap bhi?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bhi agaaaaaaaaai phir se :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

acha hai....aaya karo me bhi aagayi.. :Big Grin: 

Assalam Aleikum 
how r u all...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam...im fine ...aap sunaein?

----------


## khawab

hey everyone !! kasie hain sab ??  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Aww...mein bhi filhaal tou idher hi hoon Yasra  Per mujhe Yasra ki posts bhi kamm kamm dikh rahee hein aaj kal. Kya busy hogayi hein aap bhi?


Nai baji, Im here everyday...somtimes too much I think  :Smile:  
But yea Im bz bz with everything. Bohut kaam hota hai between college and job and family. Apki family kaisi hai

----------


## RAHEN

hello

i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAh...finding some good sites ....hope find some... :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

sites ? for wot aapi ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Rahen n Salamz all  :Smile: 

Khawab Rahen kuch achi pix dhoondh rahi hongi ya phir kuch acha sa stuff  :Wink: 

Yasra..Aww...chalo achi baat hai k aap phir bhi time nikal k yahan aatey ho na n ziyada bilqul bhi nahin aatey mein chahti hoon aur ziyada posts dekhoon aapki  :Wink:  Alhumdulillah ghar pe sub achey hein..infact Bhai aaye huwey hein aaj kal tou mein chaah kar bhi ziyada nahin aasakti  :Big Grin: 

Apna khayal rakhein sub aur khush rahein :giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

> Walaikum Asalam Rahen n Salamz all 
> 
> Khawab Rahen kuch achi pix dhoondh rahi hongi ya phir kuch acha sa stuff 
> 
> Yasra..Aww...chalo achi baat hai k aap phir bhi time nikal k yahan aatey ho na n ziyada bilqul bhi nahin aatey mein chahti hoon aur ziyada posts dekhoon aapki  Alhumdulillah ghar pe sub achey hein..infact Bhai aaye huwey hein aaj kal tou mein chaah kar bhi ziyada nahin aasakti 
> 
> Apna khayal rakhein sub aur khush rahein :giveflower;


Acha phir tho theek hai, Bhai ke sath time guzare aap. And thanx ke ap mere posts aur dekhna chahthi hai:biggrin: , koi tho hai jo mere posts dekhna chata hai  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum and Hello EveryOne..
how are you all ?

----------


## khawab

walaikum asalam !
m fi9 .. wot bout u ??

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam
Alhumdulillah mein bhi theek thaak...baaqi sub kese hein yahan?  :Smile: 




> Acha phir tho theek hai, Bhai ke sath time guzare aap. And thanx ke ap mere posts aur dekhna chahthi hai:biggrin: , koi tho hai jo mere posts dekhna chata hai


Arey koi kyun..yahan tou subko hi aapki posts pasand hein mere khayal se  :Smile:  mujhe thori ziyada  :Wink:  On a serious note...waqayi perh k buhat acha lagta hai..shayed kaheen na kaheen aapki aur meri soch buhat milti hai isiliye..per mein utni achi tarah se define nahin karsakti jese aap karteen hein, tou isiliye shayed perh k acha lagta hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Walaikum Asalam
> Alhumdulillah mein bhi theek thaak...baaqi sub kese hein yahan? 
> 
> 
> 
> Arey koi kyun..yahan tou subko hi aapki posts pasand hein mere khayal se  mujhe thori ziyada  On a serious note...waqayi perh k buhat acha lagta hai..shayed kaheen na kaheen aapki aur meri soch buhat milti hai isiliye..per mein utni achi tarah se define nahin karsakti jese aap karteen hein, tou isiliye shayed perh k acha lagta hai


Iss baat main tho ap bilkul sahi hai, mujhe bhi lagtha hai ke humaari soch kaafi milti hai, but ur posts r always wise and i always learn somthing from them :hug2;

----------


## friendlygal786

> Assalam-0-alekum and Hello EveryOne..
> how are you all ?


WSALAM villies kaise ho  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Jee and thanks :giveflower;

Aur kya horaha hai ab Yasra?  :Smile:  Aaj aap der se aayein online yahan k isi waqt aati hein?

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome...

nai sis main tho hamesha iss waqt pe aati hoon and also in morning time wen i can, abhi yahaan par raat ke 10 baje hai  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Oh acha... n yahan Pakistan mein subah k 7:18  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

ji, i kno. Ap har roz iss time pe utt thi hai?

----------


## Fairy

Hmm..is time pe uthti nahin Yasra..ya tou pehle hi jaag jaati hoon ya phir kabhi kabhar thora late bhi uthti hoon  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Acha...theek hai. Aur bathaye apke bhai theek hai, u told ke woh aaye hue hain ajj kal

----------


## Fairy

Jee, aaye huwey hein n aaj jaa bhi rahey hein. Alhumdulillah theek haak hein  :Smile:  

Aap k ghar pe koun koun hotta hai Yasra?

----------


## friendlygal786

mere ammi daddy, choti sis and 2 chote bhai. choti sis tho 12 saal ki hai, sabse choti...kaafi bother karti hai mujhe, lekin choti haina tho uski baat maan ni parthi hai  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Anyway baji, now i hav to go, sis ko online aana hai aur waise bhi i should rest now  :Smile:  
will talk to u again soon inshallah :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Koi baat nahin, chotti haina tou sub kuch sikhana bhi apne hi hai  :Smile:  Aap ussey aahista aahista samjhaya karein, insha-Allah samajh jayeingi.

Ok Yasra...apna buhat khayal rakhein n sleep well. Insha-Allah phir baat kareingey. Allah hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

good night sweet dreams yassi....ALLAH hafiz... :Smile: 

Assalam Aleikum sis..how r u today... :Big Grin: 

wa aleikum assalam villies ..i m fine..shukaral hamdALLAH.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Siso  :Smile:  Alhumdulillah i am fine..aap kese ho aaj?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

today i m fine...feeling better than yesterday ..shukar al hamdALLAH... :Big Grin: 
how waz ur week spent...?

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum and Hello EveryOne...
how are you all doto ?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Villies  :Smile:  
Alhumdulillah theek thaak bro. 

Rahen sis...week bus theek hi raha..kuch normal kuch acha  :Smile:

----------


## villies

hey fairy sis...
kia horaha hey ajkal... where are you ?

----------


## Fairy

I am here brother  :Smile:  Bus job chal rahi hai aur kuch khaas nahin.

----------


## villies

thats gud... kaha job karti hian ap & where are you from?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...i mfine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt ur weekend...ma weekend has spent kind of learning... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello friendz....how r everyone?

----------


## friendlygal786

heloo all, im ok..and wat bout u

----------


## Miss_Sweet

fine....wats happening?

----------


## friendlygal786

nothing much...and u

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothing just writin sumthin we have to hand in tomorrow ....homework i mean

----------


## friendlygal786

acha...mera bhi assignment para hai due tomorrow but mood nahi ban raha to do it

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe...mera bhi mood nai tha...leiken shoro ho gai to ab mood khud bangaya :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea aise hi karna parta hai

----------


## Fairy

Wsalam n Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

Kya haal hein Yasra? Assignment hogayi complete?  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam baji..yes complete hogayi, poora din mood nai ban raha tha karne ko lekin i did it  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Buhat achi baat hai  :Smile:  Kis cheez ki thi? like topic kya tha?

----------


## friendlygal786

Accounting...its so complex! 
ap sunaye..apki chutiyaan hai school se aj kal?

----------


## Fairy

Aww...waqayi tough hai  :Smile:  Nahin meri chuttiyan nahin Yasra..aaj bhi hai

----------


## Fairy

Btw Yasra..aap tou mujhe itne pyaar se Baji bulati ho..mein kal se yehi soch rahi hoon k aapko mein kya bulaoon? Koi nick pyara sa suggest kareingi aap?  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

oh well nick ki koi khaas zaroorat nai hai but agar nick chaiye tho woh apko khud rakhna parey ga:biggrin: ..mujhe tho yaha forum main sab yassi kehthe hai aur ghar par bhi  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hmm nahin aise nahin, is tarah tou mein Yasra se bhi kaafi comfortable hoon. Per wese mein sub khud se chotti fellows ko yahan (forums pe) sweety...kabhi betta bulati hoon per you look a little mature for that :bg: Hmm...chalein dekhtey hein...shayed koi nick aajaye samajh...werna Yasra hi  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

ji jo app ko acha lage is fine  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Sahi..  :Smile:  Wese aap k naam ka matlab kya hai Yasra? 

n Thanks a lot for the lovely dedication :givefl; I loved it..n hairani bhi huwi kaafi mujhe..

----------


## friendlygal786

Yasra ka matlab hai easygoing..at ease

And thanx na kahe baar baar...aur khairaani kis baat ki hui apko.. :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Wow buhat pyara naam hai  :Smile:  aur aapko suit bhi karta hai matlab  :Wink: 

Hairani aise...k aise kese janti hein aap mujhko?

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx  :Smile:  

well, as lons as ive known u here and apki posts dekhi, parhihai...pata nai there is that simplicity and purity in ur posts and the way u explain and express urself that really amazed me...and u hav so much kindness towards everyone...

----------


## Fairy

Aww...abhi thanks bhi nahin keh rahi mein n ooper hi manna kia hai aapne bar bar kehne se  :Big Grin:  

Just remember Yasra k doosron mein positivity bhi wohi dekh paatey hein jo khud positive hon..werna har koi aisa nahin sochta  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Nicely said baji  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Hina..yaheen aajao na..

----------


## Hina87

Jee Baji.  :Smile:  Sorry mehne phele nahin dekha tha.

----------


## Fairy

Koi baat nahin ab dekh liya na  :Smile: 

Rahen sis online dikh rahee hein mujhe..woh aagayeen na? n ab shayed Yasra chalii gayi..:s

----------


## Hina87

Jee Aapi aagahin par woh aake ghayab hogain.  :Big Grin:  Yasra sis ka tho nahin pata. :s

----------


## Fairy

chalein sahi..mein bhi chalti hoon ab.

Allah Hafiz.. :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Jee mujhe bhi sona hai. 

FeAmmanAllah and Allah Hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

have a good day..fairy sis
and sweet dreams with :givefl; hina and yassi

----------


## khawab

hello n salam !
how r u ?? n wassup ?

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum...
how are you all dosto ?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Villies n Khawab  :Smile:  
Alhumdulillah mein theek thaak...aap kese hein aaj?

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum everyone.  :Smile: 

I'm getting very impatient... so I thought I might come here and complain.  :Big Grin:  Aaaapiiiiiiiiiiiiii... where are youuuuuuuuuu????

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam Hina sis...
how are you today ?

----------


## khawab

> Walaikum Asalam Villies n Khawab  
> Alhumdulillah mein theek thaak...aap kese hein aaj?


main bhi theek hoon fairy baaji  :Smile:

----------


## villies

or kia horaha hey ajkal ?

----------


## khawab

parhayii aur kya :bg:
college mein beth k parhayi hi hoti hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

hehehe acha jee... wese mere college mein kabhi parhai nahi hoi lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hahha .. phir kya hua hai ?? wazahat karein ge phalleeejj :bg:

----------


## villies

cricket hoti thi jii or kia hona hye  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

haha .. college cricket khelne k liye khula hota tha kya ??

----------


## villies

heheh han ji yehi samajh lo kioke koi bhi class nahi jata tha,,, bas college pohonche or cricket kit nikali or seedhe college ground me  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hahhaa .. to teachers kuch nahin kehte thay ??

----------


## villies

kehte the na her month 1 latter mere gher ata tha... or phir amma bhi buhat dantti thin  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

acha jii Namaz-e-Magrib ka waqt horaha hey... isse pehle ke amma dantna shroo karin mein chalta ho.. :Big Grin: 
thori der mein aonga online

----------


## friendlygal786

salam everyone... :Smile:

----------


## khawab

w/salam yasra ! how r u today ?  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

im good, u tell..hows everything  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

m fi9 too .. n everythings fi9 too .. aut sunaien kahan theen sara din ??

----------


## friendlygal786

yahan tho abi subha hai..i had one class and now im free

----------


## RAHEN

wat is the time there at ur place....?

----------


## friendlygal786

abhi yahaan hai 11:05 AM

----------


## khawab

oh yea .. 5 hrs peeche hai USA UK se .. i got it !

----------


## villies

Hello EverOne !
kese hian sab ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Hey u..im fine u tell, kya ho raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## villies

me also koool.. kuch khas nahi bas abhi gher aya fresh hoker system on kia to tum sab milgaye... nice to meet you all :hug:

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone...
kese hein sab.?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam billy we r fine, u tell?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam Bilal ma bro...
kesa hey tu ?

----------


## Atlantic

Aslam-o-alikum Villies bro / Yasra sis..how are you?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam sis...fine and u  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam Sis.. we are fine by the grace of ALLAH.. ap kesi hien ?

----------


## Atlantic

i'm great too...Alhumdulilah.

----------


## moments

wot about me Atlantic...
m fine...thx to ALLAH
how was ur day all of u?

----------


## Atlantic

oops..my apologies moments!..i didn't see ya...how are you? how's life?
my day is only to the mid point yet...so far so good...morning was busy. how abt urs?

----------


## moments

its okay
mine are just fine...
howz weatherz.........?

----------


## Atlantic

Thankx. Weather is warming up...today a bright sunny day...how abt at ur end?

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All

Kese hein sub?  :Smile:  Iqra sis..aapko yahan dekh k acha laga..aatey raha karein  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

Wasalam sis, how are you? Thanks for a warm welcome...ji i will inshallah keep coming... what's up everyone?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam.....
i m fine shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...with me kind of going ahead and yeah how is life going on with u..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello everyone...howsz all?

----------


## unexpected

*Hello Sweeto Sis...I'm Fine....How Are You??...
Back At DT After A Few Days....I Missed You people Alot!! :hug;*

----------


## moments

Welcome Back !!

How R u Today? :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> *Hello Sweeto Sis...I'm Fine....How Are You??...
> Back At DT After A Few Days....I Missed You people Alot!! :hug;*


Hi  :Smile:  im fine too...main bhi kuch dino ke baad hi ai hoon dt pe :Smile:  missed u too dear:hug2;

----------


## Fairy

Waqayi aap sub kaafi dinon baad aaye hein...kidher they aur kese hein?  :Smile:  

Welcome Back! :giveflower;

----------


## khawab

hey everyone !

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello fiiiizo :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Waqayi aap sub kaafi dinon baad aaye hein...kidher they aur kese hein?  
> 
> Welcome Back! :giveflower;


Thanks.Im fine aap kaisi hain?:hug2;

----------


## moments

Hey Fizoo........

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah mein bhi theek Naila  :Smile:  Kahan theen aap itney din?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

studies mein bizi u knw...ab exams ho rahe hain....

par agle hafte hume easter ki holidays hain :Big Grin:  tab aoongi dt pe rozana :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Acha! Chalein achi baat hai  :Smile:  Preparation kesi hai?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Humara eik exam hogaya hai...kal howa tha :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

acha...kesa huwa woh?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bilkul thiiik :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

:Smile:  Salam and how is everyone..

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam Yassu Sis. :giveflower;

Alhumdulilah fine. How are you today?  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

salam everyone ! how r u all ?

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum & Hello EveryOne...
How are you all ?

----------


## khawab

m fi9 shine !
n u ??

----------


## villies

Valkeum Assalam...
me fine.. wat about you ?

----------


## villies

thats gud  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

kya hoing ??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello everyone :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hi.. how are you ?

----------


## fari123

salaam ..how are u people..whtz up??

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam fari...
me fine... wat about you ?

----------


## friendlygal786

> WaulaikumAssalaam Yassu Sis. :giveflower;
> 
> Alhumdulilah fine. How are you today?


Im fine too sis...ap batao hows ur health and ur studies going  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile: 

Kya haal hein Yasra?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam baji...theek hoon and u, hows everything

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah mein bhi theek thaak  :Smile:  

Aapka din kesa raha? Filhaal shayed neend aarahi hai aapko.

----------


## friendlygal786

din acha tha, rest kiya maine. Yes, abhi sone ki tayari hai kal subha early class hai  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Ok then..Sleep well :giveflower;

----------


## Hina87

> Im fine too sis...ap batao hows ur health and ur studies going


I'm okay and studies are fine too.  :Smile:  How's everything going on your side?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everybody:bg: 

kYa haal hai sabka?

----------


## villies

Hi me fine .. you tellu

----------


## khawab

m fi9 too  :Big Grin:  .. wassup ?

----------


## RAHEN

nothing much...wat abt u..?

----------


## khawab

same here .. nothing much just trying to find a good music video but can't find it .. Adeel bhai ne apne profile ne woh daal di hai na meri fav video  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> I'm okay and studies are fine too.  How's everything going on your side?


Everything is good... :Smile:  
Zyada aaya karo na forums main, to talk... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam fairy sis
how are you?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah i am fine villies  :Smile:

----------


## villies

thats gud... wats happening now a days ?

----------


## Hina87

> Everything is good... 
> Zyada aaya karo na forums main, to talk...


MashaAllah.  :Smile: 
Mein kum aana chaari hoon aur aap zyaada aane ko bolri hein.  :Big Grin:  I mostly have one time period in which I post at the forum.  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hello Hina Sis...
howz going life ?

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum Bro. It's okay. How have you been?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam...
its going fine By the grace of ALLAH... 
where are  you from sis ?

----------


## Hina87

MashaAllah.  :Smile:  My parents are from Pakistan.  :Big Grin:  I was born and raised here in the US.  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Ohhh thats nice... Yassi bhi Usa se hi hey I think NYC me hey wo

----------


## Hina87

Jee.  :Smile:  Aur aap kahan rehte hein?

----------


## villies

Aji hum to Gher mein rehte hien lol  :Big Grin: 
sorry sorry.. me Khi se ho PK

----------


## villies

me yahi born hoa ho or abhi tak yahi ho :s

----------


## Hina87

Lol. Achi baat hai.  :Smile:  Aaj kal Pakistan aur family ko bohat yaad kari hoon.

----------


## villies

hmm ap kia karti hein waha or kis ke sath rehti hien ?

----------


## Hina87

Wahan par family ke saath time guzar thi hoon aur rehti bhi hoon ounhi ke saath. Sea View aur Sea Side dekhne gahe the. Bohat maza aaya tha.  :Smile:

----------


## villies

thats gud... are you Married ?

----------


## Hina87

Hein??? :s

I'm only 19.  :Big Grin:  Abhi tho soch bhi nahin sakti shaadi ke bare mein.  :Wink:

----------


## villies

ohhh lol  :Big Grin: 

me to aise hi guess karrha tha jii  :Big Grin: ... anywaz sis I am getting very sleepy. wanna go now for rest.. daily der se uthta ho me or amma ki dant khata ho :s .. rozana yehi soch ke sota ho ke kal aisa nahi hoga mein jaldi uthjaoga.. lekin phir bhi dant khake hi ankh khulti hey  :Big Grin: .. anyways It waz nice meeting.. ll talk later take ver gud care ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## Hina87

Okay.  :Smile:  Have a nice night. Allah Hafiz.  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello friends..hows everyone  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

HEllo...i m fine yassi....wat abt u...?

----------


## khawab

hello .. wassup ??

----------


## RAHEN

hello...tello...doing fine...wat abt u...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello  :Big Grin:  howz everyone?

----------


## friendlygal786

am good... :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum Yassu Sis.  :Smile:  What's up?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam sis...im good and urself  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I'm feeling a little weird.  :Big Grin: 

How's everything going?

----------


## friendlygal786

everythings going fine, normal  :Smile:  
wat happen to u, wats wrong...

----------


## Hina87

Hmm... I don't want to say it here. I'll be fine.  :Smile: 

Aur Sis... sorry mujhe yaad nahin hai..aap job karti hein na?

----------


## friendlygal786

Ok...u can always PM me anytime if u want to talk  :Smile:  

yea i work, in a pharmacy

----------


## Hina87

Oh, that's nice.  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea...wat about u, wat r u busy with these days?

----------


## Hina87

Just keeping myself busy with college stuff. I should get a job, but I'm too lazy.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

Yea, job is a good idea to keep urself bz and do somthing worthwhile.

----------


## Muzi

hows you all? I'm the same old

----------


## Hina87

Yes... Lately, my college workload has been pretty heavy, so I'm worried that my grades will drop.

----------


## friendlygal786

Oh...then u should just concentrate on schoolwork  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> hows you all? I'm the same old


Hi Muzi, im good...hows everything wit u  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

> Oh...then u should just concentrate on schoolwork


I will Sis.  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

ok, and good luck with ur school work :thumbs:

----------


## Hina87

Thank you Yassu Sis. :giveflower; I'll do my best.  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome--btw, wat r u planning to study..did u decide yet?

----------


## Hina87

I wish I knew. I'm sure it'll be something in a computer field though.

----------


## friendlygal786

Hmmm...thats good  :Smile:  Im doing computer programming, computers is always a safe choice I think  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I really can't see myself do anything else. Although, my mom tells me that I would make a great lawyer because I can back my points really well in an argument.  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Oh realy..law is a great career also. Respectful and u earn alot of money

----------


## Hina87

Yah, but I'm not into that profession. I'm not big on law.

----------


## friendlygal786

I find it interesting, that and psychology...I read up on them just becuz im intrigued and want to learn more about them. Are u into computer graphics and designing or somthing technical

----------


## Hina87

Psychology is a lot of fun. Yeah, I like making graphics. I might also do something technical though.

----------


## RAHEN

sure get ready for that...and no doubt law is a great field...

----------


## friendlygal786

> Psychology is a lot of fun. Yeah, I like making graphics. I might also do something technical though.


yea it is fun, VERY intriguing. 

Hi rahen sis  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Hello yassi...
ASsalam Aleikum....u must be having weekend nowaday....right...?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam..yes finally weekend is here. But i hav next whole week vacation from college so i am happy to hav some time to relax  :Smile:  

hows everything wit u

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum...
how are you all....

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam villies,...how r u  :Smile:

----------


## villies

me fine yassi.. tum kesi ho ?

----------


## friendlygal786

main bhi theek..getting ready to go to bed

----------


## villies

heheheh hum to abhi uthe hein or tum sone ki bat karrahi ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

haanji, main tho kab ki uthi hoon na, idhar tho raat ke 12 baj rahe hai

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...yeah u must be late for ur bed.... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

hmmmm chalo thek hey tum sojao rest karo .. hum halla gulla karte hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

acha really woh kaise....?

----------


## villies

Oji very simple karna kia bas bate shate karinge  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

heheh...acha...phir aap us din shikaar k liye gaye thay...?

----------


## villies

han jii gaye the na  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

kia hoa...how waz the experience...?

----------


## villies

time kafi west hua... Hunting kum hoi.. q ke shikar karne kelye kuch tha hi nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

aww....lekin acha experience raha hoga...sub dost mil kar gaye honge...frnds k sath tau mostly maza aata hai...

----------


## khawab

salam ! how's everyone ? n kya hoing ??

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam.i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...and wat abt u...and baat cheet hoving...aap kia karing...

----------


## khawab

main to abhi kaam karke bethi hoon ghar ka n abhi vaccum lagana hai thori der mein ..

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...sirf apne room ka ya pure ghar ka...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

helloo  :Big Grin:  kya ho raha hai

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello Naila am fine and u

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine too  :Smile:  kya horaha hai?

----------


## Omar

Halo Guys buddies and chks Kesay hein Sub :biggrin: Wattsup ? :dj:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hum thik hain...tussi sunao ji :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Assi we thek hein jee twada Ashirwad jo sadey naal naal hey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne 
how ar eyou all

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im  fine u tell :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Assi we thek hein jee twada Ashirwad jo sadey naal naal hey


ashirwaad kya ..meri jhotti wi tuadde naal nai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Me also fine dear..
Exams khatom hogaye ya bhi chalrahe hien ?

----------


## friendlygal786

hello everyone..

----------


## Hina87

Hi Sis.  :Smile: 

See, now I wait for your post here.  :Big Grin:  How are you today?

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi Gudiyaa  :Smile:  how are you..im fine thanx
thats so sweet, I like talking to u too...
hows everything?

----------


## Hina87

Alhumdulilah theek hoon.  :Smile: 

Tomorrow I have a quiz in biology, so I hope everything will go well. How is work?  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

work is good..i was off today so i relaxed  :Smile:  
Biology was soo boring for me in High School..i cant stand it

----------


## Hina87

Oh, that's good.  :Smile:  

The lectures are very boring. Actually, the class is a bit hard. Our professor says that he doesn't understand the concept of a review, so his tests are kind of hard. :s

----------


## friendlygal786

Oh, well, biology is all just memorization but its a tough subject nevertheless
do u attend a university or community college?

----------


## Hina87

Yes, especially memorizing the funky names. :s

I'm attending a community college. After I'm done with core classes, I will transfer to a university.

----------


## friendlygal786

hmmm...good. 
So hows the weather there now, its always warm down there, no?

----------


## Hina87

Actually it was raining all last week, so the weather was really nice and windy. Now, the sun is out and it's getting warmer.  :Frown:  How's NYC?

----------


## friendlygal786

Its springtime weather here, thank God. Yahaan tho sardi hee nai khatam ho rahi thee...too much snow

----------


## Hina87

Hmm.. you can take some of the heat from here.  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea, we need it  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum 
how is every one today...?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam sis..am fine how bout u  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i m also fine..sis...shukar al hamdALLAH...hello any one there...

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum !..
kese hian sab log

----------


## RAHEN

wa alelikum assalam...me theek hoon shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello everyone :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

*Hello sis...whtsup??*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello  :Smile: 
nothin special is up :Stick Out Tongue:  just posting :Big Grin: 
how r u??

----------


## villies

Hi EveryOne..
wats going on ?

----------


## khawab

hello ! how r u ??
nuffin's goin on  :Stick Out Tongue:  everything's goin off  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan sab kuch off hoing :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum.. Hello EveryOne..
how are you all?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam villies how r u  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam....i m feeling great...shukar al hamdALLAH....wat abt u....?

----------


## villies

me fine... wats happening ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothing much  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! how r u all ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hiyaaa :Big Grin:  im fine u tell?

----------


## Hina87

I've become so numb, I can't feel you there... become so tired, so much more aware. I'm becoming this... all I want to do is be more like me and be less like you! :guitar;

----------


## friendlygal786

Salam sis, how r u  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam. I'm okay, how are you?  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Im good..im at work rite now, its a slow day

----------


## Hina87

Hmm... I'm extremely bored right now. I'm thinking about just getting away from the pc today.  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea..it can b a bore somtimes online  :Smile:  
why dont u go out 4 a walk or somthing... :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Nah... too many mosquitoes outside. I think I'll just be lazy and watch some TV.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Have a good day Sis. Allah Hafiz. :giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

same to u gudiyaa...ALLAH hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## MsJasmine

Hey alll.. how are you doing... came after a while...How is it going?

----------


## RAHEN

Hello...how r u today...seeing ur posts after a long time...welcome back..:givefl;...i m doing fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...how is life going..

----------


## Mehr

*my daughter*

she isnt feelin well today..she ate a cell(small watch cell) and i was worried bout her a lot..at last she got rid of it..now shes gota lill temperature..hope she gets fine soon..ppl..plz pray for her..thanx

----------


## RAHEN

inshaALLAH Mehru ur daughter will be fine...i will pray for her..u r most welcome :Smile:

----------


## moments

dont worry Mehro...she will b fine soon INSHALLAH... :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hey everyone how r u all ??  :Big Grin: 

@Mehr ! don't worry she'll be fine soon InshAllah  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im fine u tell fizo??  :Big Grin: 

Mehr- I ll pray for her  :Smile:  she ll be fine soon InshALLAH

----------


## khawab

m fi9 .. but dun u think dat's weird .. it's hot in here at my side but still i m sniezing like av a flue or something :s n m cold like m sitting in da freezer :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aise hota hai jab flu ho to :Smile:  idher bhi garmi hai par flu bohatl ogo ko howa hai ....r u allergic or sumthing?

----------


## khawab

nope m not allergic n i don't have flue .. missy ! .. aise hi horahi hain sniezing  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha....dust chali ghai ho gi naak mein :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

aise he sneezing nahi hota sis..koi wajah hogi..may be in environment

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All 

Kese hein sub n kya horaha hai?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam baji :Smile:  kaisi haain ap? main to bilkul thik ho :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam and salam everyone..hows everybody
Aisha baji kaisi hai  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Yasra  :Smile: 

Alhumdulillah mein theek thaak...aap kesi ho? :hug;

Naila..mein bhi theek thaak Allah ka shukar :giveflower; Aap sunao...kya horaha hai?

----------


## NInA

Salam sab ko mera  :Smile: 

Kaisay hain aap sab? Kia ho raha hai?

Hope everything is going soomthly on ur side..  :Smile:  Ameen

NInA

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Nina  :Smile: 

Alhumdulillah yahan sub theek thaak..aapki taraf kesa hai sub?

----------


## NInA

Aldhumdulilah yahaan bhi sab theek thaak. Bas aaj neend nahin aie .. above 12 hours say jag rahi hoon  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...mein koi 24 hrs se  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

aye lo record tor rahe hain sab apne  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

yeh tau achi baat hoyi...first place is always empty... :Big Grin: 

wa aleikum assalam..i m fien...shukar al hamdALLAH..wat abt u...?

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin: 

ager me say poocha? tau sab theak hi hai abhi tek ... lakin neend bohat aie hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

phir neend ki zaroorat puri kar do na...goodnight...hve sweet dreams... :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Walaikum Asalam Yasra 
> 
> Alhumdulillah mein theek thaak...aap kesi ho? :hug;
> 
> Naila..mein bhi theek thaak Allah ka shukar :giveflower; Aap sunao...kya horaha hai?


Main bhi thik thaak hoon :Smile:  aur kuch kaas nai ho raaha  :Big Grin:  chuttian hain...maze hoing :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone...
Kese hein sab...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam...im fine..how r u?

----------


## moments

m fine too...thx 2 ALLAH..yar ab tu apne short hairs dikha do..
pata nahi kab tumhara mood sahi hoga.... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe mood thik hai...par aaj nai...mehmaan aye hena to woh bethe hin idher  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

roz ek naya bahana...kal b aye they kya.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh koi bahana shana nai hai...its true... ey take a look at dis : http://www.desitwist.com/showthread.php?t=15200

 :Wink:

----------


## moments

tumhare kehne se pehly hi dekh liya... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

achaa ji :Big Grin:  achi gall e  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

how r u today...?

----------


## NInA

Salam everyone .. kaisay ho sab?

----------


## moments

walakum salam
m fine..thx to ALLAH...how r u..?

----------


## Muzi

Well im grand and how about ues?

----------


## NInA

everything is fine alhumdulilah  :Smile: 

How is everyone doing?? kia ker rahe ho aap abhi ??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

posting :Big Grin:  aur nina ji  :Big Grin:  aajkal kya horaha hai :Wink:

----------


## NInA

hehe kuch khas nahin ... easters... kaam....i'm part time psychologist  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh sounds kool  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum and Hello EveryOne..
kese hain sare ullu  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Yup Yup

Ullu? :s

----------


## villies

heheheheh... just kidding Nina..
how are you all?

----------


## NInA

:$

Alhumdulilah .. aap sunao

----------


## villies

heheh wat a lovly emotion  :Big Grin: 

me bhi thek ho ALLAH ka shuker hey... ap sunayee kia chal raha hey

----------


## NInA

thxo :$

Noffin much ... neend kab aie gi yar :s above 50 hurs ho gae hain uthay hue :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

50 hrs :Embarrassment:  

itna nai jaagte gandi bachI :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Hehe kia keroon :s kaam bohat hote hain :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha....50 hrs mein kya kuch kia hai??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Breakfast
Breakfast
Dinner
Dinner
Was in behavior therapy class for paitents
Celebrated my birthday with my brother by having lunch with him
Paperwork
Presentations banaie
Chatting  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Shopping
Dance class
Yoga class
Gym
Laundry
Washing dishes
spreading mess around in my room
Uploading pix for adeel's websites
Was at sister's place to receive my birthday gift

n list goes on n on n on....

:s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wow....girlie...keep uP :Big Grin:  nothin more to say :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

hehe thxo ... next hour mein mein behosh na ho jaoon ... call 911  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OYEE...shub shub bolo! :Stick Out Tongue:  ALLAH na kare tumhe kuch ho...mera kya hoga :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

awwwwwwwwwwww Muah ....  :Big Grin:  haan shub shub bolti hoon 50 above hours uth kay :s :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz.... :Big Grin:  :kissing: main to sone lagi hoon....gud nite then...n try to sleep dear :Smile:  :hug2;

----------


## NInA

awwww thxo darling :hug2: haan me also going to shweet dreams now  :Big Grin:  goodnite

----------


## friendlygal786

Good nite both of u  :Smile:  

salam and hows everyone today

----------


## villies

valekum assalam yassi.. me fine tum batao kesi ho ?

----------


## friendlygal786

im fine also villes...wats happening these days  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

salam everyone !
how r u all today ??
mujhe to bukhar hai aaj  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam

im fine...

awww...kio? zukam ke saath ya waise hi bukhar hai?

----------


## moments

FizoO apni care nahi kerti na....isiliye..
chalo ALLAH tumhy sahet yaab kare Fizoo...(Amin)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sumameen :Smile:  


hope u get well soon

----------


## friendlygal786

Yes wish u good health Fizo  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne... sab kese hien... or ye fiza ko kia hogaya?

----------


## friendlygal786

hello bholu kaise ho...fizo has gotten sick again

----------


## NInA

Salam everyone ...kaisay ho sab...fizooooooooooo  :Frown:  hye kia hua usse :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nai kehti hai bukhar howa hai use

----------


## NInA

awwwwww .... :s

----------


## villies

ohh icc.. hey fiza take very good care ma dear and get well soon

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Valekum Assakam fairy sis...
kesi hein ap ?

----------


## khawab

hi all ! aaj tabiyat kaafi behtar hai  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Wsalam...

achi baat hai Khawab ...werna hum tau miss kerna shuru ho gae the  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzi

wassup ya all

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone...

----------


## NInA

hey gals n guys ... wazup?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hey  :Big Grin:  main to abhi ai hoon....tum sunao?

----------


## NInA

Mein kuch dair say aie hui hoon  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha...to kya ho raha hai posting ke ilawa?

----------


## NInA

Chatting ker rahi hoon and lookin for cheap tickets to london  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh...to tum london ja rahi ho?

----------


## NInA

Haan na  :Stick Out Tongue:  chalna hai?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no....maine to....oslo jana hai :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

then fix the date and get going... :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Haan na  :Big Grin:  bas bahane bana rahi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz :Stick Out Tongue:  ....acha chalo chalte hain :Wink:

----------


## moments

or mujhy hamesha ki tarhan peeche akela chor jau gai..

----------


## RAHEN

driving aap kar lena na....

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne....
How are you all ?

----------


## RAHEN

Hello...
i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH....wat abt u...?

----------


## friendlygal786

Salam  :Smile:   hows u sis

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam and salam :Smile:

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam...
How are you Dear ?

----------


## Fairy

Wassup people? :bg:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam everyone....

im fine...shukar al hamdALLAH....wat abt u all..?
how r u fairy sis

----------


## villies

me fine Rahe.. wats happening ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello everyone...no fear...naila is here :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

hi Nilo..How R u..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi....im fine...n u?

----------


## moments

me as well...thx to ALLAH

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okies...dats great

----------


## NInA

Salamz ..wazzup?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Nina  :Smile:  nothing much..aap sunayein kesi hein n kya horaha hai?

Rahen Sis...Alhumdulillah mein bhi theek thaak  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam....
how are  you ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Salam everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam Yasra Sis.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH.....fairy sis... :Smile: 

yassi-wa aleikum assalam...how r u..?

----------


## friendlygal786

im fine sis, how r u
how r u Hina  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...which is ur fav color....

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum you all... 
sab kese hian ?

----------


## friendlygal786

blue is my fav

kaise ho villies

----------


## villies

thek ho yassii.. ...
tum sunao kesi ho Miss Blue... hey yassi kon blue tumhara fav hey.. Ice Blue, Sky Blue, Dark Blue, Neavy BLue ?

----------


## friendlygal786

i like all shades of blue, but mostly sea blue color

----------


## RAHEN

hehhe...kaise ho villies...how is life going on....

yassi- same question abt blue   :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

haan answer mil gaya...post pehle aagayi... :Big Grin: 

villies aap ko kaunsa color pasand hai....

----------


## friendlygal786

ok friends, i should go to bed now...bohut late hogaya hai and net nahi sahi kaam kar raha, take care --ALLAH hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

ok yassi....take care...sweet dreams with :givefl;...and take care...ALLAH hafiz....

----------


## villies

> haan answer mil gaya...post pehle aagayi...
> 
> villies aap ko kaunsa color pasand hai....


 
jese ke mein batachuka ho in Image Corner.. I alwaz like to use Blue Everywhere.... same choice  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> hehhe...kaise ho villies...how is life going on....
> 
> yassi- same question abt blue


 
bilkul thek ho Rahen... life is going jhakas  :Big Grin: ... ap sunayee ?

----------


## RAHEN

thats great...ma choice in colors is diff for different variety... :Big Grin: ...my life..shukar al hamdALLAH..superb... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

hmmm grat.. ajkal kia activities hien ap ki ?

----------


## NInA

Salam ji ...yahan kia baat ho rahi hai ... :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## khawab

w/salam ! pata nahin kya horaha hai .. aap pata lagao ji  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

helllo everyone :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

Salam to All  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam :Smile:  how r u aneeza sis?

----------


## friendlygal786

hello, kaise hai sab  :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah theek thaak Yasra. Aap kesi hein?  :Smile: 

Wsalam Aneeza  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello and good morning :Smile:

----------


## moments

good morning to you 2...
how r u today...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im ok...not goooood...but 50 50  :Big Grin: 

u tell?

----------


## moments

m 75% good...

howz ur day going...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bas thik hi...

and urs?

----------


## moments

mera b kuch aise hi...
tu wapis ghar ja rahi ho college se..?

----------


## friendlygal786

hello all  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello yassu :bg: kaisi ho?  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

hey guys...how is everyone?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi  :Smile:  im fine..u tell? how r u?

----------


## Atlantic

good to know. Yep, me good too today. How's the weather?

----------


## khawab

hey everyone !

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> good to know. Yep, me good too today. How's the weather?


Dats nice to knw dat u r good :Smile:  humesha good raho:hug2; 
weather...idher to cloudy hai :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur udher??  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum...
kese hain sab ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam...im fine..ap sunao? :Smile:

----------


## villies

me bhi thek ho ALLAH ka shuker hey.. 1 bat batao ye tumhare pass itna acha Quote kaha se ajata hey posting kelye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe pata nai ji :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

ye to pata lagana parega  :Big Grin: ... btw.. You r doing grat JOb on DT.. tum waqai Thread Maker ho... Ager mere pass rites hote to tumhe Thread Maker ka Award zaroor deta..  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

wazup everyone ... kee hoing?

----------


## villies

Hey Nina hiz.. nothing hoing.. just feeling bore..
ap sunao kesi ho ?

----------


## NInA

im fine shine ....eating ice ceam...want some
?  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

nahi...i dont like chocolate icecream.... :Big Grin: 

Assalam aleikum
how is everyone...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello salam....im fine aapi :Smile:  how r u?

----------


## villies

Hi and Valekum Asssalam...
me also fine.. wats happening ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

college mein hoon...aap sunao kya horaha hai?

----------


## villies

kuch nahi.. bas aise hi posting horahi hey... college mein ho ap.. study kesi going ?

----------


## khawab

hiiiz !! how r u all ?? n wassup ?

----------


## villies

hello fiza.. me fine.. you tellu ?

----------


## Atlantic

> Dats nice to knw dat u r good humesha good raho:hug2; 
> weather...idher to cloudy hai
> 
> aur udher??


thank u Naila sis. 
aaj idher bhi cloudy hai with rain...

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All

Kya haal hein sub k?  :Smile: 

I just wish yahan bhi cloudy hotta Iqra  :Frown:  Kaafi garmi yahan aaj kal.

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam baji, how r u  :Smile:  
idhar tho bohut cloudy aur sardi hai...patha nai kab khatam hogi

----------


## khawab

> hello fiza.. me fine.. you tellu ?



hello ! m fi9 thnx .. :Smile:

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone..
HOw are you All..??

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam im ok ap batao billy :Smile:

----------


## moments

ALLAH ka shukar hai...
kesa guzra din yassi..?

----------


## friendlygal786

din theek thaak guzar rahi hai, ap batao

----------


## moments

mera b kuch aise hi....

----------


## friendlygal786

very good, aur kaisa hai sab aaj kal

----------


## moments

bas theek hai...kuch acha nahi laghta ab..

----------


## friendlygal786

kyu...wats wrong??

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah mein theek hoon Yasra  :Smile:  Aap kesi ho? aur kya horaha hai?

----------


## friendlygal786

main bhi theek..mamu aaye hue hai PAK se, bas unke sath bz hain aaj kal

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oh dats gr8 :Big Grin:  have fun then yassu  :Wink: 

aur kya ho raha hai? :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea i am havng fun past 2 days..its great to c him

how r u doing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im gud thanks :Big Grin: 

bas sar mein dard hai thora sa

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum all... kese hian sab ?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam villies how r u

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam and salam :Smile: 

howz everyone?

me fine shine

----------


## NInA

Salamz everyone..

here i am again ....net is working again ..yassuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

welcum back nina jiiiiiiiii :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Thanko ma sugar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

so kab ja rahi ho pak? :Wink:

----------


## NInA

July mein  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh...hot hot weather mein :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Haan  :Big Grin:  kia keroon yar jana pere ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan...main to kabhi garmio mein nai ghai:s

----------


## NInA

haan mujhe bhi meri friend yehi kh rahe thi :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe...wahan to phir roz nahana pare gha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Haan na  :Big Grin:  npz, i love nahana  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

SAlAM Everyone....
kese hein sab...??

----------


## khawab

w/salam !
main theek hoon .. aap sunaien

----------


## Aleeza

*howz every1?*

howz every1 out there?wats happening?

----------


## NInA

hey all .. wots up?

----------


## friendlygal786

hello, hows everyone...how r u Nina :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Hey ya ... im fine and fit ... how abt u? where are u from?

----------


## friendlygal786

good...im living in USA--new york and u

----------


## NInA

kewl .. i live in Dk ...copenhagen

----------


## friendlygal786

very good...so ur done wit studies rite

----------


## NInA

O no ... i'm not ...still studyin

n u?

----------


## friendlygal786

me 2...still 2 years left

----------


## NInA

kewl .. same here ..

----------


## friendlygal786

yea, so do u liv alone or wit parents, friends..?

----------


## NInA

I live alone with roommate ...n u?

----------


## friendlygal786

im wit my family, from the start  :Smile:  
It would be nice to b alone for som time, but I never got the chance

----------


## NInA

hummm yea it is nice .. u have ur own routine n esp. u know that it's u who have to do laundry and food n stuff  :Big Grin:  u become more responsible ...

however, i've also lived with family with da start ...it has been half an yr im alone now

----------


## friendlygal786

thats good if it works 4 u, my dad would never let me liv on my own..hes too strict

----------


## NInA

awww ... hummm u r rite .. parents are strict iss mamle mein ...mine were too ... but it had some good reasons :$

----------


## friendlygal786

Really, I would need som pretty strong reosons to pacify my parents..but im happy living wit them

----------


## NInA

dats good to know ji ... i think one feel safe n secure when living with parents n siblings ...

----------


## friendlygal786

yea, also i think this is the time we get to spend wit them...after that we r on our own, bz wit our own lives

----------


## NInA

ahhh dats so true ...  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea..... :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin: 

aur kee hoing?

----------


## friendlygal786

bas kuch haas nai...will go relax a little and mayb come back later  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

nice dats a good idea ...im thinking da same ..

----------


## friendlygal786

wat is the time there..?

----------


## NInA

its midnite here ...3.15am....wats there?

----------


## friendlygal786

wow..its only 9:15 PM here, arent u tired

----------


## NInA

o kewl  :Big Grin:  ....na im not tired but sleepy :s

----------


## friendlygal786

me not sleepy but tired  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

awwww ... ulta hisaab :d

----------


## friendlygal786

yaa:biggrin:

----------


## NInA

aite me off .. cya  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum...
how is everyone...

----------


## NInA

wsalam

Just fine ... how abt u?

----------


## RAHEN

i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...how are ur classes going on

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne... how are you all?

----------


## moments

fine...wot about U..?

----------


## villies

Me also fine Bro.. wats happening ?

----------


## friendlygal786

hi everyone  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Hello...how r u today..?

----------


## NInA

Hey salam...hows everyone

Rehan - classes? :s

----------


## khawab

hiya w/salam nina  :Smile: 
m fi9 n u ?

----------


## NInA

I'm cool too alhumdulilah  :Wink:  kee hoing?

----------


## khawab

kuch nahin .. bas posting hoing .. u tello :bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello sab, kya haal hain sabke

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi  :Big Grin:  main thik hoon...aap sunao?;D

----------


## friendlygal786

main bhi theek...kya ho raha hai aaj kal

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch khaas nai..bas parhai aur warhaI :Stick Out Tongue:  hhehe

aap batao?  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

same here, i cant till summer vacation...im soo tired of skool i need a break

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya...im waitin like a kid  :Stick Out Tongue:  for summer vacations...oh God...dats gonna be looovelyyyy

----------


## friendlygal786

yea ur trip will be a exciting experiecnce na-- :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

and u will do all ur personal shopping from here or will do it there only..i mean in pk

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-alekum ...
how are you all?

----------


## khawab

walaikum salam
main theek hoon .. aap kaise ho ? aur kya horaha hai ?

----------


## villies

me bhi thek ho.. kuch khas nahi asusual work and DT

----------


## khawab

hehe same here .. abhi to sirf DT-ing hi horahi hai .. thori deir mein assignment  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum Everyone  :Smile: 

Kese hein sub?

----------


## khawab

walaikum asalam fairy sis !
main theek hoon .. aap kaisi hain ?? aur kya horaha hai ??  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Masha Allah  :Smile: 
Bus Fiza abhi sub cousins Aunty k ghar jaa rahe hein...isiliye jaldi mein hoon ab bus nikloongi. Insha-Allah aapse phir baat hotii hai  :Smile: 

Takecare n be well :giveflower;

----------


## khawab

yea sure  :Big Grin: 
take carez u too 
Allah hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hi again...  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hello again & welcum bk  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

thaxxxxx.. wats happening jee ?

----------


## RAHEN

nothing much jee...u tell.

----------


## friendlygal786

Salam all, how is everyone today

----------


## khawab

w/salam yasra sis ! 
m fi9 .. wot bout u ??  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam.. fine... @ yassi..

kia horaha hey khawab?

----------


## khawab

posting and songs  :Big Grin:  
aur abhi assignment karne ka soch rahi hoon

----------


## villies

Hello again

----------


## friendlygal786

heloo villies and fizo, kidahr ho ap log jab main aati hoon tho ap log gayab hote ho

----------


## villies

Hey yassi.. yahii hein dear.. DT ko chor ke kaha jana hey.. bas ajkal sab humari online hone ki timings match nahi horahi hein

----------


## friendlygal786

ya ur rite...

----------


## villies

Hey yassii ... wat a present surprise  :Big Grin: 
kesi ho

----------


## friendlygal786

main teekh aur tum...itni raat ko??

----------


## villies

ha thek ho .. arey kia karo isi waqt sukon se posting karsakta ho :s

----------


## friendlygal786

ohh...acha phir theek hai  :Smile:

----------


## villies

hehehe.. tum batao kia chal raha hey ajkal..

----------


## friendlygal786

aaj tho thora bore he hui ghar par saara din...upar se aaj kal yahaan baarish aur sardi bohut ho rahi hai

----------


## villies

oh realy... ye to achi bat hey ... pata hey yaha itni garmi hey ke jee karta hey freezer me beth jao  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

ya i kno..waha garmi yahaan sardi--aur koi bhi mausam se khush nai:biggrin:

----------


## NInA

salam everyone ... kaise hain sab?

ufff garmi bohat hoing yahan :s

----------


## villies

heheheh thek kaha tum ne Insan kisi hal mein khush nahi hey.. acha ye batao job kesi chal rahi hey

----------


## friendlygal786

theek chal rahi hai..aur tumhari

Nina--wsalam how r u  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Job? meri? is going good abhi shuru bhi nahin kee ... nxt week  :Frown: 

I'm good gal ... how abt u?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalm Nina .. me fine .. you tellu
@ yassii.. han jii ap ko to sa kuch pata hi hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

me fine too ji tussi sunao ...

----------


## friendlygal786

ya i kno...ur bz bz bz these days, aur DT ke liye time hi nahin :nonono:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Job? meri? is going good abhi shuru bhi nahin kee ... nxt week 
> 
> I'm good gal ... how abt u?


im fine too...just relaxing

----------


## NInA

awww ... great ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

@yassi... nahi jee aise na kaho pleeeezzz me sara din DT ko miss karta ho  :Smile: 
@Nina... sada hal bhi khushhal aya si  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

ok theek hai...tho phir, ammi kaisi hai tumhari aaj daanta phir ke nai:biggrin:

----------


## villies

hehehe she is fine... ALLAH ka shuker hey.. ye to ho hi nahi sakta na ke mein bager dant khaye uth jao :s... lekin ajkal kum zara kum dantti hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

haha, shayad isliye kyu ke u r working so hard

----------


## NInA

great .. so guys .. let's do something fun  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

ji i am ready...i am so bored!

----------


## NInA

Kewl ... hummm ... Let's go for a longggggggggg drive  :Big Grin:  full speed ...chasing everything behind  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

why not... whoz driver  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

great, that would be thrilling...especially at nite

----------


## NInA

haan na  :Big Grin: 

I'll drive .. without license  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

no, better let villies drive then...we need a licensed driver:biggrin:

----------


## NInA

aray common that wud be fun man  :Embarrassment:  no license .. wow ...i luv it :d

----------


## friendlygal786

hmm...but wat if we get in trouble  :Embarrassment: mg:

----------


## villies

heheheh... Okiez I ll dive  :Big Grin: .. com'on galzz lets goo...

----------


## NInA

nooooooo villes :O mere jeete hue u can't drive  :Big Grin:  ... aray we wont get into any trouble ... aik din jail mein hi guzray ga .. that wud be fun too ... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

I think Nina is rite.. widout license drive karne me maza ayega  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

heheheh gud Idea Jail mein beth kar forum games khalinge  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

woahooooooo ... dats more like it buddy  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Aray haan na  :Big Grin:  jail mein dosre loagon se interview karein gae  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

ok fine i will go also:biggrin:

----------


## villies

hehhehe .. 
 . yes Com'on tell us ap ne kitne murder kiye
 . ap ne kitne pese ki chori ki :rolling;

Jailer hum se tang aker hume chordega  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

no no this will be my first crime..going on a long drive at nite wit u:biggrin:

----------


## villies

tum ager mana karti to bhi zaberdasti lejate  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

sharam kero guys  :Stick Out Tongue:  mein tau aise hi keh rahe thi .. waisay paidal jane ka apna maza hai  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

no, im ready for the drive now..no walking

----------


## villies

> no no this will be my first crime..going on a long drive at nite wit u:biggrin:


 
lol  :Big Grin: .. Hey yassi tum buhat chalak ho

----------


## NInA

Aye lo mein puncher ker doon gi car ko  :Stick Out Tongue:  feer villies has to carry us  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hey Nina... drive se wapsi per Dinner karinge kisi ache resturent me.. Yassi ki taraf se treat hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

chalaak aur main?? nai tho:biggrin: 

Nina--yeh humme kaise carry karega bichaara, 2 girls will be too much 4 him

----------


## villies

> Aye lo mein puncher ker doon gi car ko  feer villies has to carry us


Nina jii tusi bhi sade nal chalo na  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Hey Nina... drive se wapsi per Dinner karinge kisi ache resturent me.. Yassi ki taraf se treat hey


meri taraf se kyu...

----------


## villies

> chalaak aur main?? nai tho:biggrin: 
> 
> Nina--yeh humme kaise carry karega bichaara, 2 girls will be too much 4 him


 
Yes Nina she is rite... kitni moti hein dono .. toba :biggrin:

----------


## villies

> meri taraf se kyu...


 
Kiyo Last time meri taraf se thi.. is bar to tum dawat karogi na .. or last time tum ne khoob khaya tha or parsal bhi karwaya tha.. ab dekhna bachooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolz haan dinner from u n her  :Big Grin:  me ready  :Wink: 

aray me na chaloon yeh kaise ho sakta hai :c

waisay bas 101kg tau hain :s

----------


## friendlygal786

LoL...ok fine i will treat

villies--woh parsal tho gifts the na..tumne khud kaha tha pasand karo aur main bhejunga

----------


## villies

bassssss 101.. arey Yassi zara Nina ko sambhalo kahi tez hawa chalne se urh na jaye kahin  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> LoL...ok fine i will treat
> 
> villies--woh parsal tho gifts the na..tumne khud kaha tha pasand karo aur main bhejunga


han ji wo to gift tha lekin me abhi Dinner ki bat karraha ho.. tum ne mujh se treat li or sath me 2 days ka khana parsal bhi karwaya.. pata hey tum to chali gayee or bad mein mujhe plates dhona parin :s

----------


## NInA

haha .. aray haan na :O bas itna hi

----------


## friendlygal786

ok theek hai..dinner ke baad ice cream kaun khilayega??

----------


## villies

heheheh  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Woh villies  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

ok tho villies ice cream tum khilao ghe... :Smile:

----------


## NInA

bilkul ... aur mein aik surprise doon gi .. poocho kia?  :Wink:

----------


## villies

> ok theek hai..dinner ke baad ice cream kaun khilayega??


Nina jii yassi ap se kuch kehrahi hey :rolling;

----------


## friendlygal786

tho woh surprise nahin rahe ghi phir

----------


## NInA

:Frown:  me naraz .. me car le ke bhag jaon gi  :Frown:

----------


## villies

> bilkul ... aur mein aik surprise doon gi .. poocho kia?


 
surpriseeee.. hmm  yassi I think Nina hume popcorn khilaingii  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

aray itni choti cheez mein nahin khilati  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

> me naraz .. me car le ke bhag jaon gi


 
hehehe... wat a lovely surpirse Nina  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

oh God villies tum bohut burre ho:biggrin:

----------


## NInA

Aray haan na ...  u guys are boring  :Frown:  me na bolon  :Frown:

----------


## villies

> aray itni choti cheez mein nahin khilati


 
to kia khilaogi Nina ... jaldi batao  na buhat bhook lagi hey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

boring kya..u arent having fun

----------


## NInA

Aray me ko aisi choti moti treat khilao gae  :Frown:  shalam kero  :Frown: 

haan the surprise issssssssssss...

Hum dinner eat kerne k baad SKY DIVING k liye jaien gae  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Oh great...i want to try that--bohut maza aayega

----------


## NInA

aray i love it  :Big Grin:  mein london mein keroon gi  :Big Grin:  InsHAllah

----------


## villies

thats grat Nina... programe done hoa ... hey yassi to batao kahan chalna hey dinner kelye  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

aray guys u decide na ..bhook laging  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Yea Nina zaroor karna :Smile:  

mujhe tho chinese khana hai..tum log batao

----------


## villies

Hey yassi chiness khaogi to eyes choti hojayengi chines ki tara ...me ko Rusian khana hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hummm mujhe something mexican

----------


## friendlygal786

ab kya karen-sab ko alag alag cheez khani hai
kyu na hum desi khana khaye :Smile:

----------


## NInA

haan nice idea  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Desi khana ... paya chole  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

something veggi order kero yar :s

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam Aleikum...
how is everyone today...

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam.. me fine ALLAH ka shuker hey.. ap kesi hein ?

----------


## khawab

main bhi theek hoon .. aur kya horaha hai ?

----------


## villies

kuch khas nahi bas awain .. you tellu study kesi chal rahi hey ?

----------


## khawab

achi chal rahi hai study .. mera assignment abhi tna ziada karne wala hai par dil nahin karraha .. posting karne lagi hui hoon :s

----------


## villies

hehehe.. koi bat nahi dono kam sath sath karo thori posting or kuch parhai bhi

----------


## khawab

nahin ab main posting karke hi jarahi hoon ..khana khane  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ab shaam ko ghar jaake karun gi friday ko dena hai assignment .. baaji ka copy karlun gi  :Wink:

----------


## villies

heheh okiez... wese kia khane ka mood hey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

abhi to kha k bhi agayi hoon .. mera lunch card invalid hogaya hai :s .. i dunno y is dat so ? :s .. phir bhi abhi free hi lunch diya hai .. jacket potato served wid beans n butter liya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

hmmm bari battameez ho... khake agayee or poocha bhi nahi :$

----------


## syeda

lolzz ap bhi kha ke a jayein aur usse na poochna  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

chalo nxt tym poochon gi jab full jacket potato loongi to .. maine half liya tha na isi liye :$

----------


## villies

> lolzz ap bhi kha ke a jayein aur usse na poochna


dekho fiza ye syeda  kia kehrahi hey...  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

yeh hai hi aisi .. chor do osse .. main osse ghar jaake sahi karun gi :bg:

----------


## villies

> chalo nxt tym poochon gi jab full jacket potato loongi to .. maine half liya tha na isi liye :$


 
han thek hey lekin sirf pochne se kam nahi chalega khilana bhi parega  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hehehe oki  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello...friendz..

----------


## Fairy

Hello...howz everyone?  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

helloooo guys

----------


## khawab

hola ! how ya doing nina ??

----------


## villies

Hi EveryOne .. Hello khawab
how are you and howz going life ?

----------


## khawab

hello villies ! 
m fi9 thanx n u ?
life is goin great but now i want to go home ! m so tired  :Frown:

----------


## villies

ohhh okiez... tum gher jao aram karo  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

allow nahin haina ..  :Frown:  .. nahin to chali jati

----------


## villies

heheh chalo koi bat nahi Dt per mastia karo  :Big Grin: ... wese tum ho kahan.. I mean kaha rehti ho ?

----------


## khawab

UK mein rehti hoon .. south yorkshire mein

----------


## villies

arey wo to mujhe pata hey you are in UK.. I mean to say.. gher se door kio ho kaha ho is waqt ?

----------


## khawab

skewl mein hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... mujhe neend arahi hai :desiyawn: i hate learning day :x

----------


## villies

hehehe... parhai ke waqt mujhe bhi buhat neend ati thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

lolzz ... aaj to sirf 1 lesson tha mera .. par aaj skewl mein learning day tha .. aaj sara din humein bas apnay jitne bhi assignments finish off karne wale hain woh karne thay .. to maine to karliya bas ab form attend karne k liye ruki hui hoon phir ghar chali jaongi ... 2:15 baje :s

----------


## villies

heheh.. Okiez.. jaldi jaldi kam khatom karke gher jao or aram karo

----------


## khawab

kaam khatm karliya hai .. abhi 1 hr aur wait karna pare ga  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

salam sab ko..hows :Smile:   everyone

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...
i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...

----------


## friendlygal786

im ok too..just had my breakfast

----------


## khawab

breakfast !? :s 
i just had my dinner :bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

Now i had my dinner too

----------


## villies

Hello Yassi  :Big Grin: 
kesi ho ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Hey bholu main theek aur tum  :Smile:

----------


## villies

me bhi thek ho ALLAH ka shuker hey... kia horaha hey ?

----------


## friendlygal786

kuch khaas nai...posting ho rahi hai

----------


## villies

hmm thats gud.. or study kesi going tumhari .. gher me sab kese hain ?

----------


## khawab

hello eVeRy OnE ! how r u all ?

----------


## syeda

tumhare ilawa sabh theek hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

tum to mere se baat hi na karo :x

----------


## friendlygal786

awww ap dono kitna larte rehte ho

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum...how is everyone...

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam...
me fine.. ap kesi hein ?

----------


## NInA

salamz ji ... me a gaie :$

----------


## villies

valekum Assalam.. ayee jii welcome.. is ko apna hi gher samjhiyee  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

thxo for da info  :Big Grin:  kee haal chaal hain

----------


## villies

sab thek hey ALLAH  ka shuker hey.. yaha garmi buhat hey.. ap ki taraf mousam kesa hey ?

----------


## NInA

yahaan kabhi garmi aur kabhi bohat sardi ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

ye to har jaga hi hota hey  :Stick Out Tongue: .. anywaz koi special plan.. I mean wat have you decided abt your future.?

----------


## NInA

future?  :Embarrassment:  what u meant by dat?

----------


## syeda

> awww ap dono kitna larte rehte ho


lol kahan larte hein  :Big Grin:  mein tang karti hun wo tang ho jati ha :biggrin:

^nina

future sun k ankhein kiyun khul rahi hein.. aam sa question ha  :Stick Out Tongue:  do u have any plans for future?  :Wink:  yeahi t poocha ha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

aray zara extend kero ..exeggerate kero :P mein aise sawalon ka jawab kam deti hon :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salam friendz :Smile:

----------


## NInA

hey princess  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello darling:hug2; how r u?

----------


## NInA

me fine .. hows u  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bas zinda hoon...not good..

----------


## NInA

awwwwwww ka hua me ki doll ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

operation howa tha na...to kal hi ai ho...main to na hans sakti hoo na beth aur uth sakti hooN:s it hurts alot :Frown:

----------


## NInA

awwwwwwww...ma shweet si hun ...  :Frown:  inshALlah jald theek ho jao gi na, Ameen

----------


## khawab

aww bless u ma sweety ! :hug2; ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thankuu :hug2;

----------


## khawab

u're welcum  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

anytime  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

inshaALLAH..ALLAH bless u

Assalam aleikum
how is everyone...

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam... me fine.. ap kesi hain ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ello  :Big Grin: 

kya ho raha hai idher

----------


## khawab

pata nahin .. pata lagao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main kio lagaoo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Hello again... how are  you all ?

----------


## NInA

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## villies

hello.. bole to kia hore la hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hey villies and nina :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hey sweety.. welcome.. howz going day ?

----------


## khawab

hey everyone ! how ya all doin ??

----------


## villies

hey khawab.. kese ana hua yaha tak.. pedal ya urh kar  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hehe .. urh kar  :Wink:  aap kaise aaye ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Okiez  :Big Grin: 
me to gadhe per beth ke pohoncha hoa yaha tak.. thax GOD us ka koi tyre puncture nahi hua :rolling;

----------


## RAHEN

heehheeh...

me aeroplane se aayi hoon...:bg:

----------


## NInA

hola everyone .. wazup :d

----------


## khawab

hii ! nuffin much just preparing for exam n u ?

----------


## NInA

vacations ki tayariyan  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

best of luck with exams ..

----------


## khawab

ohoo vacations kab hain ??
n thanks dear  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Best of luck khawab...:up;

----------


## khawab

kya aapi .. main may mein reh rahi thi :rolling; .. i thought it's may .. saari tayyari kar ke ayi to abhi pata laga k nxt month exam hai 25th may ko april ko nahin :rolling; :$
par ghussa bhi araha hai :x

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum All... kese hian sab ?

----------


## ArmaaN

Hello guyz and girlz :Wink:

----------


## villies

Hi.. how are you ?

----------


## ArmaaN

Me fit.. what about u?

----------


## khawab

m fi9 too .. kya horaha hai ?? itne dinon se kidhar thay ??DT pe kaafi dinon baad nazar aaye ho

----------


## villies

me fit 2..
ye Sulemani topy pahen kar online horahe the itne dino se isilye tum dekh nahi saki  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

are yaar...bas busy tha...bohat kaam hote hein ajkal ke jawan larko ko :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

haan aik hi kaam hai flirting karna .. osi mein hi busy rehte ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

haan:bg: nilo se poochlena kitttttttttna busy ho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

osse poochne ki zaroorat hi nahin ,.. mujhe waise hi pata lag gaya hai k tum FLIRTING mein busy rehte ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

are nei yaar...hospital me kaam karta hu...doc ban raha hu u pagal larki :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

acha ??  :Embarrassment:  
doctor ban rahe ho ?? .. oooohhh bechare patient den .. i feel so sorry for em  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

woh to khush hote hein :Wink:  khaas kar ke larkiaaaaaaaaan :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> haan:bg: nilo se poochlena kitttttttttna busy ho


main batao kya...kis kaam mein bizi rehte ho:bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> woh to khush hote hein khaas kar ke larkiaaaaaaaaan


kitniii khush fehmi hai tumhe...idiot ...

----------


## ArmaaN

khush fehmi nei hai...ja kar pooch lo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

fithey moonh shoaib  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

Salam sab ko..kaise hai sab :Smile:

----------


## NInA

wsalam... ji me fine shine ... tussi sunao

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzz fizo...tum to baar baar shoaib ke muu ko fitthe hi keh rahi ho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne...
how are you all ?

----------


## NInA

theek thaak .. how are u?

----------


## friendlygal786

hello...hows everyone

----------


## villies

me bhi thek ho ALLAH ka shuker hey

----------


## friendlygal786

good..aur job kaisi hai

----------


## villies

its fine.. you tellu ajkal kia activities hein ?

----------


## friendlygal786

koi bhi nahi...kuch karne do dil nai karta, am stuck wit probs

----------


## villies

hmmm dnt wory sab thek hojayega dear..

----------


## friendlygal786

yea...aur tum sunao

----------


## NInA

InshAllah  :Smile:

----------


## villies

kia sunao yassi.. meri wohi activities hein jo ap janti hein.. and Nina jii ap kia karrahi hein ajkal?

----------


## NInA

bas ji kuch khas nahin ... job ... pk ke trip ki tayariyaan

----------


## villies

Oh realy... kab or kis city me arahi hein ap ?

----------


## NInA

Mein kafi cities mein aoon gi ...Karachi mein landing .. ISL, lahore .. peshawar... RWP... aap kahan hote hain?

----------


## villies

mein Karachi me ho... wese ap ghomne phirne arahi hein ya phir kuch or bat hey ?

----------


## NInA

lolz ... mein ghoomne phirne a rahi hoon

----------


## villies

arey mene koi joke sunaya tha kia :$.. btw welcum to ganda Pk

----------


## NInA

hehe nahin ji .. bas aise hi ... ehe thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

you cum cum ji :giveflower;..

----------


## NInA

:Stick Out Tongue: 

Karachi mein temperature kia hai aaj kal? :$

----------


## villies

heheheh - to yaha kabhi hua nahi lekin phir bhi  buhat ziada hey..

----------


## NInA

Hye rabba :s mera tau BBQ ho jaie ga july mein :s

----------


## pInkRoSe

I am new..



say hi to me :clap2:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehhe...
Welcome here...how r u today...

----------


## mytonse

Salaams RAHEN.
How you doing ? Was unwell myself.Am fine now.No worries.Long time.

----------


## villies

Hello Desi ppls
how are you all ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

helooooooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hiii ! kaisi ho ? n wassup ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

imfine...tum sunaO?

----------


## khawab

main bhi theek hoon .. par mood off hai mera .. kisi se baat karne ko dil nahin karing .. bas DT pe agayi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kioooo...kya howa?

----------


## khawab

kuch nahin .. aaj kya kiya sara din ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaaaaaaj...soti rahi ho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

wazup everybody

----------


## Miss_Sweet

roof is up :Stick Out Tongue:  u tell? :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Noffin  :Big Grin:  bas bored

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too...main sone lagi hoon thori der me:$

----------


## RAHEN

> Salaams RAHEN.
> How you doing ? Was unwell myself.Am fine now.No worries.Long time.


Wa aleikum assalam...Welcome back Yunus:givefl;...Glad to see u...keep coming... :Smile: ..me doing fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...mashaALLAH thats great...and wat are u doing nowadays...

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne... wat happening here?

----------


## khawab

hello ! nuffin's happening here just chit chat !
u tello

----------


## villies

me to abhi soker utha ho :$..

----------


## khawab

mujhe sona hai ... mujhe neend arahi hai bari

----------


## villies

hmmm Okiez you rest karin.. bye shye

----------


## khawab

lolz .. college mein kaise rest karte hain ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sarr desk ke uper rakh ke :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

salam all  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam sis :Smile:  how r u?

----------


## friendlygal786

im ok and u, how r u feeling now...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im much better :Smile:  thanks...so wats up?

----------


## friendlygal786

nothing really...the usual :Smile:  
how about u

----------


## NInA

salamz .. whatz up

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nyufffin:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

waiting for sumone to cum online:@:@

----------


## NInA

awwwwwwww ... call ker lo  :Wink:

----------


## khawab

hello everyone ! wassup ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Heloo khawab, how r u

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi everyone :Smile:

----------


## khawab

hello yasra sis & sweeto . m fi9 thnx n wot about you two's ?

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum and Hello EveryOne...
how are you all ?

----------


## khawab

hello ! m fi9 .. u tell wassup ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine too :Big Grin:  nothin is UP here :Stick Out Tongue:  wat abt u?

----------


## khawab

everything is down today  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...kya howa???

----------


## khawab

bas aise hi can't say anything here :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

its ok  :Big Grin:  i knw ...:P

----------


## friendlygal786

> hello yasra sis & sweeto . m fi9 thnx n wot about you two's ?


im fine too dear, aur kya ho raha hai aaj kal

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hey u little devil boy..cum on ova here :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...i m fine...wat abt u all..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine alsooooo :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

that great ...

how is ur health now...

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum 

Kesi hein Rahen sis aap?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

WA aleikum assalam...
me theek hoon shukar al hamdALLAH..aap kaisi hain...

----------


## villies

Hello dosto...
kese hain sab ?

----------


## Hina87

Assalaamaulaikum. How's everyone?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...and hello...

i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u ...hina and villies... :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah mein bhi theek Siso  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...aur aaj kal kia ho raha hai...i mean kaise din guzar rahe hain...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello  :Big Grin:  im heeeeeeeeeeere :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

heelloooo everyone

----------


## villies

> wa aleikum assalam...and hello...
> 
> i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u ...hina and villies...


me also fine ALLAH ka shuker hey ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello villies...kya horaha hai?

----------


## ryma

*helloo every1..

how r u? wats up?*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ryma :Smile: 

Im fine..wat abt u :Smile:

----------


## khawab

hell000 ryma !
m fi9 .. wot bout u ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ppl :Smile:  im here...

----------


## mytonse

Hows all  ?

Where is everyone?

----------


## villies

Hi mytons... villies here..
how are you man ?

----------


## khawab

hello every one !

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Heyyyy ppl :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

hello everyone... :Smile:

----------


## khawab

hello ! how r u ?? n wassup ?

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum ...
how are you all ?

----------


## khawab

w/salam !
m fi9 .. u tello villies

----------


## aneeza ali

hello every1  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hi Aneeza :giveflower; 

How is everyone else today?  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

hello fairy baaji !  :Smile: 
m fi9 n u ?

----------


## villies

> w/salam !
> m fi9 .. u tello villies


 
me also fine jii... ki horaha hey ajkal ?

----------


## khawab

dat's gud !
kuch nahin horaha ji .. bas assignment up to date hoing .. aur kuch nahin .. u tello

----------


## villies

hehe okiez.. ider bhi kuch khas nahi bas kam kam kam  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hmm acha .. mujhe to ghar jana hai  :Frown: 
sar mein bari shadeed dard horahi hai  :Frown:

----------


## villies

ohh okiez dard ka hal do goli nayee disprine kioke ye naye disprine hal hojati hey lolzz :rolling; OKiez you may go and tak care

----------


## Miss_Sweet

helllo everyne

----------


## RAHEN

hello ..how is ur health today...

khawab...take good sleep and refresh ..hopefully sar dard khatam ho jayega..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine...u tell?

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...i m fine too..shukar al hamdALLAH...are u having holidays now...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no...not now...abhi to exams b nai howe...saaare...

june mein hongi chuttian...

----------


## manni9

best of luck :Big Grin: 
btw cheating kerti ho exames main??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks..

noway...cheatin aur idher??? ho hi nai sakti:s

----------


## manni9

aree hone ko sub hoota bus kerni aani chahiye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

cheatin karna koi achi baat to nai :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

aree yeh kis nay kaha  :Big Grin: 
Bauth hi achi baat hea banda bardi tarakhi kerta hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

cheatin gunnah hai! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

hayela hum ko tou malom hi nahi tha  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe donkey ka head na ho to :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

na ho tou kya ho naila jii  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bohat bura ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

bura bolle tou  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch nai :Stick Out Tongue:  apni koi pic post karo na desitwist album mein :Wink:

----------


## manni9

nahi na iss qabil nahi hoon  :Frown: 
yeh kagazi phool jese chere mazakh urdate hain sadgi ka  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oho..kisne uraya hai mazak aapka:s

----------


## manni9

Zamane waloon nay kehte hain ke ager hamari chakel tumhari jesi hooti tou hum mask pehen ker ghoomte  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hawww :Embarrassment:  zamane walo ki esi ki tesi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

ab iss zamane main rehna hea tou zamane walon ki baat tou mana hi pardegi na ,isssi liye main ab mask pehen ker hi ghoomta hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaisa mask :Big Grin:  mask me hi pic lelo :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

lol acha zaroor khenschwalon ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan haaan :Big Grin:  i ll wait :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

hehe .. kya hoing yahan pe ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khamoshi

KhAwAB Sis YaHaN GuP ShuP HoYiNG  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

wohi na .. gup shup to horahi hai par kis topic pe  :Big Grin:  .. aur ji aapka avi to bara hi acha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne...

----------


## Khamoshi

Hi ViLleS...WaZup?

YeH KeSi ChiT ChaT HaI ? KoI MuJh Se SeeKheY ChiT ChaT...

BLah BLah BlaH ...:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bohat jaldi sikh jaogi :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

nahin sweeto ! khamoshi ki bhi chit chat achi hai  :Big Grin:  khamoshi humein bhi aisi chit chat sikhao  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

salam dosto... kese ho sab ?

----------


## villies

> Hi ViLleS...WaZup?
> 
> YeH KeSi ChiT ChaT HaI ? KoI MuJh Se SeeKheY ChiT ChaT...
> 
> BLah BLah BlaH ...:P


 
Hey khamoshi.. koi mushkil nahi hey... yaha bas ek dosre ki tang khenchna hey lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khamoshi

ViLlEs TaNg KeeNchnI Hai ?
MeRI MaT KeeNchNa ..MeRi Ek Hi ChAl RaHi HaI
IS WaQt...BuRa WaQt AayA HuA Hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Aaha..Khamoshi.

...

Hey whass up everyone..These days everyone is so busy with theor personal problems?

...

Havnt met Rahen in ages ?

...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl...

----------


## villies

> ViLlEs TaNg KeeNchnI Hai ?
> MeRI MaT KeeNchNa ..MeRi Ek Hi ChAl RaHi HaI
> IS WaQt...BuRa WaQt AayA HuA Hai


 
Ok jab dono chaleingi to khench lainge lol :rolling;

Hey Naila sweety hi..
how are you today ?

----------


## Khamoshi

ChalEiNgi ? Aap LaRki Ho Ya LarKA  :Big Grin: 
MeY NeY ThO Ap Ko LaRKa BaNaAyA HuA Hai.

----------


## villies

thax GOD apne mujhe larki nahi banaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio larki rehne me kya burai hai :Stick Out Tongue: 

and yes im fine :Smile:  how r u villies??

----------


## Khamoshi

> thax GOD apne mujhe larki nahi banaya


MeY Bi KiTni DumB HooN  :Big Grin:  So Ur A GuY:evil2:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams..Whasss up ??

...

Whats going on ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello yunus...

nothing is going on...just getting bored..

n u?

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne... how are you all ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello...im fine..u tell???

----------


## villies

me also fine shine ALLAH ka shuker hey ... ki ahoraha hey ?

----------


## mytonse

M doin good Naila..

Weathers getting humid here...

Cool breeze waiting somewhere...

----------


## Khamoshi

So EaRLY In Da MoRninG n DT Iz StiLL BuZZiN !

So U GuyZ GoT AnYThiNg PLanNeD 4 ToDay ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine to kaam pe jana hai shaam ko...aur kuch plan hi nai kia hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> M doin good Naila..
> 
> Weathers getting humid here...
> 
> Cool breeze waiting somewhere...


oh ok..its raining here...so baaaaaad..i want suuun

----------


## villies

Salam everyone... how are you all ?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam n Asalam-oe-Alaikum Everyone  :Smile: 

Alhumdulillah i m fine Villies, howz everyone else today?  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

salamz everyone .. howz everyone .. me good n nervous for tomorrow :$

----------


## Hina87

I'll face myself and cross out what I've become... erase myself, and let go of what I've done. Put to rest what you thought of me while I clean this slate with the hands of uncertainty. So let mercy come and wash away... what I've done.

I'm ready for my stinkin exam... bring it on.  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

lolz like that ma gurlz  :Big Grin:

----------


## poonamc32

heyy every1!!!  whats up?? ... im at school right now and i am SOOOO bored!!!  lol... i have a question... do u guys all go to school together..and know each other personally??? it sounds like u do!  .. and i feel like im ... intruding??? hahah ..

----------


## NInA

lolz nah .. we hardly know each other  :Wink:  hehe

----------


## Hina87

I've been Linkin Park obsessed. I can't wait for their album to come out.  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

lolz .. im outlandish obsessed  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

> heyy every1!!!  whats up?? ... im at school right now and i am SOOOO bored!!!  lol... i have a question... do u guys all go to school together..and know each other personally??? it sounds like u do!  .. and i feel like im ... intruding??? hahah ..


Well some of us are closer then others. The reason why we seem to know each other is because we consider ourselves one big family.  :Wink:  And no, you're not intruding at all. Join right in.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ppl...kya horaha hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Well ur wallpapers were nice..Am having my breakfast..So whats news ?

----------


## OmI

Nuthin much...

----------


## mytonse

Well..Go on say something..Gimme a story to read..

----------


## OmI

Story !!!
Ummm...cant think of any story rite now... :P

----------


## mytonse

Ahha..What do u ?

----------


## khawab

u mean wot does he do ?

he do orkutting, mujhe tung karna aur aur aur ahem  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:s 

hello guyz and girls :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi dear kaisi ho.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hii yassu sis:hug2;

Im fine...aap kaisi ho:muah;

----------


## friendlygal786

main bhi teekh hoon :hug2; 
hows ur health now...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bilkul fit :bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

great 2 hear that...aur exams kab hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

21st may ko start hone hain

----------


## friendlygal786

oh, ok good luck with them  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum girls  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam baji :Smile:  kaisi hain aap?

----------


## mytonse

Walaikum Salaam Aapi.

Hows everyone doing .

----------


## friendlygal786

how r u Yunus...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ppl :Smile:

----------


## syeda

hiyaaa...

how r u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi syeda :Smile: 

im fine..u tell?? :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Asalam-oe-Alaikum girls


wsalam baji, kidhar hoti hai ap aaj kal.. :Smile:

----------


## Khamoshi

Aslaam Alaikum...ufff mere nephew ne itna shor machaaya hua hai  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam..aur main yahaan ghar par akeli hoon

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...how is every one...

today green tea khatam hone ka naam nahi le rahi...

----------


## friendlygal786

helo sis..kaisi ho :kissing:

----------


## RAHEN

hello... :Big Grin: ..i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH..aap kaisi ho...:hug2;

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling better, shukar hai ALLAH ka..enjoying the nice weather

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...
i m enjoying the green tea...karvi hai...hve u ever tasted that...i mean without sugar...

----------


## friendlygal786

Yes, I hav..i like the taste, but I should drink it more often

----------


## RAHEN

yeah one should...some days ago i ate garlic chutney...with vegetable seekh...that waz yummy...but had its original taste...any ways i finished it...

----------


## friendlygal786

garlic ka taste tho mujhe bohut pasand hai..somthing about it

----------


## RAHEN

do u make it at home or buy it...

----------


## friendlygal786

buy it...and u

----------


## RAHEN

only if i enter lebanese restaurant...yaani wahi se khati hoon agar gayi tau...aise nahi khareedti...

do u get it seperately or with any dish..

----------


## friendlygal786

usually with a dish..it tastes great with anything for me :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone :Smile:

----------


## Khamoshi

HelLo SwEeT SiS..

WaZuP. niCe AV :P

----------


## RAHEN

Hello every one... :Big Grin: 
aap sab kaise hain...

----------


## Khamoshi

Thik RaheN SiS..I'm Off 2 HaVe A BaTh NoW...VEse Bi JuMa Hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> HelLo SwEeT SiS..
> 
> WaZuP. niCe AV :P


Hi dear sis:bg:

Me fine...watz up wid u? :Big Grin:  

and thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hello every one...
> aap sab kaise hain...


Hello aapi:kissing: 

Main thik thaaaak:bg: lovely day today :Smile: 

aap kaisi ho?

----------


## RAHEN

great u should...khamoshi

thats good yassi...yes with any fried dish i find it tasty...

 :Big Grin: ..glad to know abt u...mashaALLAH...me bhi theek hoon aur shukar al hamdALLAH...going great... :Big Grin: ..and how is the weather there...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thaaaandi hawaein... :Stick Out Tongue:  par sooraj nikla howa ...hai

----------


## RAHEN

suraj ko aaj araam karne do...chanda mama ne jo aana hai...abhi.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan pe chand to roz nikalta hai :Stick Out Tongue:  yeh koi new baat to nai hai :Big Grin:

----------


## Khamoshi

SwEEt SiS..ChaNd Aaj HumAaRe PaaS Hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nai to...mere paas hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

Salam, hows everyone..

----------


## RAHEN

> yahan pe chand to roz nikalta hai yeh koi new baat to nai hai


 
lekin woh roz nikalta hai...chahe kuch bhi ho jaye...yehi khaas baat hai... :Stick Out Tongue: 

wa aleikum assalam yassi...how is night going on...

----------


## friendlygal786

its going good, mausam acha hai-ap batao, good morning  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thats great...filhaal abhi subha hai na...is liye yahan bhi behtar hai...kuch der pehle bahar se ho kar aayi... :Big Grin: ..good night to u... :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

Guuuudd Morniiinnggg !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Good morning omi..how r u today.?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone :Big Grin:

----------


## Khamoshi

Hi ..DT waaLO..

Uffff meRi TaBeeyAt KhaRAab Ho RaHi Hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi...kio kya howa hai?

----------


## Khamoshi

PaTa NahiN SiS..Just FeeLinG UnDer Da WeAtheR  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

haw kya hua tumhe phir se sis :hug2; 
feel better :kissing: 

aur sab kaise hai

----------


## Khamoshi

zakham ho raha hai sis.. :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u mean to say zukaam? 

get well soon:hug2;

----------


## friendlygal786

inshALLAH u will feel better Henna  :Smile:  

salam sab ko

----------


## Khamoshi

Walaikum Aslaam Sis

I am feeling better now thanks  :Smile: 
howz things wid u ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone :Smile: 

dats gud u r fine now  :Smile:

----------


## Khamoshi

Hi Sweeto...

hows the weather there..yahaan dhoop nikali hai..but i wanna cry..
my lil nephew is going to pak  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awwwww...to kya howa...ajaega na wapis :Smile: 

idher to sardi hai:s

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum & Hello EveryOne... 
how are you all ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam :Smile: 

im fine..u tell?

----------


## villies

me bhi fine ho... ajkal buhat miss karraha ho sab ko :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...zahiri bat hai :Big Grin:  aap ate hi nai ho itna to miss hi karo ge :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

yes you rite... time nahi milraha hey... but me DT chor ke jane wala nahi ho thora hi sahi lekin ata rahoga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dats gudd :bg:

----------


## Khamoshi

Haey Allah..i feel really low  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Walaikum Aslaam Sis
> 
> I am feeling better now thanks 
> howz things wid u ?


ur welcome..and im fine, just bz wit work and studies

----------


## friendlygal786

> Assalam-0-Alekum & Hello EveryOne... 
> how are you all ?


wsalam bholu..kaise ho aur kidhar ho..hows everything  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thats the spirit villies...:up;

Assalam aleikum
how is everyone...

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam Rahen...
ALLAH ka shuker hey me fine ... ap kesi hien ?

----------


## villies

> wsalam bholu..kaise ho aur kidhar ho..hows everything


 
Hey cutti hi...thek ho .. bas kam me thora buzy ho.. tum sunao kia chal raha hey ajkal.. study kesi chal rahi hey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everybody :Smile: 

Kaise hain sab:giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

> Hey cutti hi...thek ho .. bas kam me thora buzy ho.. tum sunao kia chal raha hey ajkal.. study kesi chal rahi hey


main bhi theek..studies bhi theek hai, tum abhi bohut zyada kaam karte ho nazar hee nai aate :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan kya hoing :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

kuch nai, me just leaving now :Smile:   and u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothing..main bhi sone ja rahi ho abhi

----------


## villies

> main bhi theek..studies bhi theek hai, tum abhi bohut zyada kaam karte ho nazar hee nai aate


dnt wory dear I ll be back soon...

----------


## Khamoshi

Hi there everyone..wats going on..looks like ur all having fun !

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello henna :Big Grin:  how r u?

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum 

how r u all...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam :Big Grin:  me fine u tell

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam, am ok ..hows everyone else doing

----------


## RAHEN

fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...

----------


## khawab

hello aapi ! how r u ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Salam Faiza...how r u doing  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum all. kese hein sub yahan? :-)

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam baji, how r u

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Salam everyone :Smile:  Here Iam :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

great :Big Grin:  wsalam, how r u today

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im guuuuddd...n a little worried too :Frown:  

how r u??

----------


## friendlygal786

Im fine, wat r u worried bout?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine usko itni msgs bejhi hain aur itni baar fone kia hai...kal shaam se try kar rahi ho...no answer:'(

----------


## friendlygal786

ohhh..mayb his phone is not working or he is stuck somwhere wit work or wit someone...koi achi waja hogi iski

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm..i hope so :Frown:  msn pe bhi to nai hai:s

----------


## friendlygal786

woi na..kahi stuck ho gaya hoga..and u kno mere sath bhi aisa hota hai somtimes, its usually cuz hes very bz wit somthing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm...mere saath b bohat baar howa hai aise..par aaj to hadh ho gai hai...

----------


## friendlygal786

really..well guyzz r like that, woh bohut laparwah hote hai in these things, humaari tho larai hee zyada thar issi baat par hoti hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe...same here.. :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

chalo ab jab call aayegi tho phir larnaa uske sath and sunana usko khoob batein:biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe abhi ai hai msg uski...mujhe itna ghussa a raha hai uspe ke uffff

----------


## friendlygal786

yea, i understand that.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha good...chorna nai ai usko:P

----------


## friendlygal786

yea bilkul nai!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha dats gud u agree wid me :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea :biggrin:

----------


## khawab

hello yasra sis !
how r u & wassup ?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum ...

how r u khawab and everyone...

----------


## Khamoshi

Walaikum Aslaam sis...im ok and how r u ?

----------


## RAHEN

i m doing fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...so how is ur day going on...anything special

----------


## syeda

hiya.. sabh kaise hein mein theek hun  :Big Grin:  ajka din acha gaya.. 9:30 baje exam tha aur min college 10:45 pe pohonchi thi :biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone

----------


## Khamoshi

Hi sweet sis..wazup ..hey i like ur sig.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi  :Big Grin:  just listening to songs nothin more...u tell?

thnx :Big Grin:  i made it...

----------


## friendlygal786

hello all  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hi Yasra...how are you today? :hug;

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum 
how r u all...

----------


## mytonse

Walaikum Salaam RAHEN,

I am doing good.How abt the rest ??

----------


## RAHEN

> hiya.. sabh kaise hein mein theek hun  ajka din acha gaya.. 9:30 baje exam tha aur min college 10:45 pe pohonchi thi :biggrin:


hello...me bhi theek hoon shukar al hamdALLAH...and how waz the paper...waz it ur last paper?


yunus..i m doing good too..shukar al hamdALLAH...

----------


## khawab

salam every one !
hello aapi !
how r u ??

----------


## friendlygal786

> Hi Yasra...how are you today? :hug;


m fine baji and u :kissing:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello and salam :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam how ru Naila

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum  :Smile: 
Alhumdulillah mein theek Yasra...Aur aap?

----------


## Hina87

WaulaikumAssalaam/Assalaamaulaikum.

How are you all? Aap kesi hein Baji?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> salam every one !
> hello aapi !
> how r u ??


wa aleikum assalam...me theek hoon...shukar al hamdALLAH...aap kaise ho...

----------


## Khamoshi

Aslaam Alaikum..baheno aur bhaiyo..
keya haal chaal heiN ..kaun kaun online hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam..

right now i m online... :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

> wa aleikum assalam...me theek hoon...shukar al hamdALLAH...aap kaise ho...



main bhi theek hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello guys and girlzzzz

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...

hello...ma sis...how r u today...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine thnx...wat abt u

----------


## RAHEN

i m also fine...how hve u spent ur holiday...

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello sab ko  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

hii yasra sis !
how r u ? n wassup ?  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi Fizo m fine and u..wat r u doing  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

m fi9 .. yea just chatting wid my frnd n lissening to songs n u?

----------


## moments

Salam Everyone...
kiya Haal hai sab ka...

----------


## khawab

very nice song bilal  :Smile:

----------


## moments

[real]http://songs3.funmaza.com/movies/jhoombarabarjhoom/jhoombarabarjhoom06.rm[/real]
thanks..:lils;
but u didn't told me how r u?

----------


## friendlygal786

hello billu how r u

----------


## khawab

@bilal:
m fi9 n u ?

@yasra sis !how r u today n wassup ?  :Smile:

----------


## fari123

salam to all users of desi twist , how u plz doin? and whats up?

----------


## khawab

hello fari ! how r u ? m fi9 thnx n nuffin much at ma side .. u tell ?

----------


## moments

=>Yassi & Fizoo
m fine..thx to ALLAH
wat's going on these days?

----------


## khawab

nuffin much .. exam & assignment :s

----------


## moments

howz ur exams going...

----------


## khawab

abhi to parson hai .. bohot mushqil hai .. main fail hone waali hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

Fail hone wali ho aur dant nikal rahi ho...

Think Posative+

----------


## khawab

mujhe pata hai nahin sahi hona .. bohot mushqil hai ppr :s

----------


## moments

pehly se hi haar man logi tu jang kese laro gi...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ppl  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

HI my sweety :hug2;
kaisi ho ?

----------


## friendlygal786

> =>Yassi & Fizoo
> m fine..thx to ALLAH
> wat's going on these days?


nothing much, same here..college ke exams

----------


## Moona

lol.. hey evr1..been long..since a was hia last..lol.. soZZ sup.. :Big Grin: 

lol lyke ya dpic..Miss Sweet..eZz cute.. :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Hey moona...welcome back here...how r u today..its really long time seen u...
where were u...

----------


## fari123

hello every one ...

----------


## RAHEN

hello fari...how r u ...

----------


## moments

> nothing much, same here..college ke exams


tumhare bhi exams ho rahe hein... :Embarrassment:

----------


## friendlygal786

haan kyu isme kheraani kyu ho rahi hai, exams har saal ote hai iss time par  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yup this season is of exams...mostly hote rehte hain...kuch k hogaye hain ...aur kuch k abhi hone hain...

----------


## moments

theek theek hai...
mein tu bas yeh kehna chahta tha...

BEST of LUCK!!! :lils;

----------


## khawab

salam everyone ! how r u all ?
aaj main sara din DT pe nahin aasakun gi coz exam ki prep chal rahi hai aaj sara din .. ab main shaam ko hi aaongi .

----------


## Moona

> Hey moona...welcome back here...how r u today..its really long time seen u...
> where were u...




lol juZz been busy wiv colg n stuff... :Big Grin: ...


evry1z got examZZ n stuff...even ma sis lol...BUZY BUZYYyyy...good luck fom me.. :Big Grin: ...will do well inshallahhhhh

----------


## khawab

hello moona !
how r u?
avn't seen u b4 .. r u new ?

----------


## Moona

lol...heya m kk..u tell..sup..

m not relly new here...lyk ya can see..a joined the site july 2005... :Big Grin: ...but juz don cum here dat oftenn... :Big Grin: ...soZzz..

neWee... :Big Grin: ...wha else...lol

----------


## moments

hehhehe...
Welcome Back Moona !!
How r u today?

----------


## Moona

lol m go0d..ap sunaoo...

lol where's evry1 else..a mean the old userZz...lol its not that a don wanna cya ..hehe...lolzzz...tuhada apna hi kaar haigaa...:P

khawaab...r u not fom uk..a guess london...lol

----------


## moments

m fine...ALLAH ka shukar hai..
i think ever1 busy in their study..
expect Fizoo...

hey tell Moona is ur real name or nick...

----------


## Moona

lol naah its just a nick.. :Big Grin: ..hehe

lol n huZz fizoo... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

FizoO is "Khawab"
now tell me urz name?

----------


## khawab

> lol m go0d..ap sunaoo...
> 
> khawaab...r u not fom uk..a guess london...lol


lolzz .. m gud too .. yea m from UK but i dun live in London i live in Doncaster which is near Leeds (south Yorkshire)  :Big Grin: 




> m fine...ALLAH ka shukar hai..
> i think ever1 busy in their study..
> expect Fizoo...
> 
> hey tell Moona is ur real name or nick...


wot ? wot do u mean everyone's busy in theri studies .. so wot do u think m not ?? ^o)
m busy in my studies tooo :smartass:
but thora entertainment k liye idhar aayi hoon .. bore hogayi thi parhayi se ..

----------


## moments

mujhy pata hai kitna parh rahi ho...
sara din sari raat idher hoti...
parhai k liye time hi kahan milta hoga...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

stop teasing her bilal!:x  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> HI my sweety :hug2;
> kaisi ho ?


hellooooo:kissing:me fine :Big Grin:  tum kaisi ho???

----------


## khawab

dekha sweeto :'(
itna parhti hoon phir bhi yeh ilzaam lag rahe hain k i dun study :'(

main theek hoon bas khansi horahi hai :s
kal exam hai ... dua karna :bg:

----------


## moments

han han bari masoom ban rahi ho...
ager result acha na aya tu bhut dande pare gein..

----------


## friendlygal786

hehehe, u guyzz r always at it wit each other
Bilal sahab app ko aur koi kaam nahi hai? sab studies main bz hai aur app farag ho, u should b doing somthing too no?

----------


## khawab

haan yasra sis is rite Bilal ! :x
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea...:biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> dekha sweeto :'(
> itna parhti hoon phir bhi yeh ilzaam lag rahe hain k i dun study :'(
> 
> main theek hoon bas khansi horahi hai :s
> kal exam hai ... dua karna :bg:


My prayers are always wid u:kissing::hug2;

----------


## khawab

awwww aaj ppr hai .. ALLAH ! me ko dar lag raha hai :s main fail hogayi to :s ..OH NO !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Moona

lol my name is Memuna ..bilal ..lol n evry1 else ofcorse..:P...
but he asked n wanted to no ..lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> awwww aaj ppr hai .. ALLAH ! me ko dar lag raha hai :s main fail hogayi to :s ..OH NO !!


Think POSITIVE!

----------


## moments

> hehehe, u guyzz r always at it wit each other
> Bilal sahab app ko aur koi kaam nahi hai? sab studies main bz hai aur app farag ho, u should b doing somthing too no?


han han jee akhir le li na kuriyon ki side..bhol gayee dost ko
ager itne dino bad aa hi gaya tha...:'(
ary us ki paper ho rahe hein tu zara udher bhi dehan de..
DT yan hum konsa bhage ja rahe hein.. :Stick Out Tongue: 




> lol my name is Memuna ..bilal ..lol n evry1 else ofcorse..:P...
> but he asked n wanted to no ..lol


sweet name...Memuna
yup.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moona

lol a noo...:P...

haha jokeZz ..nah mann..thnxxx.. :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

:lol;lolz...
m just kidding... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moona

lol yeh to use bhi bada joke huaa... :Big Grin: ...joke

kidding kya hota hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

jo ke mein ker raha hon...
bacho ki tarhan her kisi ko sata raha hon..

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

humehsa ^KIDding hi karte rehte hain :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

> Think POSITIVE!


 
main de bhi aayi .. acha hua hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

Mujhy Result acha chaiye...:nonono:

----------


## khawab

nahin main nahin de rahi u ko result

----------


## moments

result tu khudi samne a jayee ga...:1:

----------


## khawab

wotever ! :desiyawn:

----------


## moments

abhi neend aa rahi hai...
result ane per hi hosh aye ga..

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> main de bhi aayi .. acha hua hai


Acha :Smile:  InsHAllah acha hi aega result:giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

hello everyone :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Helloooo sissss

----------


## friendlygal786

kaisi ho sweety :hug2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fit n fat :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe...how r u? :muah;

----------


## friendlygal786

great :kissing:..im good too, hows everyhitng going

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum girls  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam baji...kaisi hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

- Yassu sis : dats gud to hear u r fine :Smile: 

Wsalam Aisha Baji :Big Grin:  aap kaisi hain?

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah mein achi hoon aur aap dono ko khush dekh ker acha lag raha hai  :Smile: 

Aur kya horaha hai is waqt?

----------


## khawab

salam every one !
how r u all ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Alhumdulillah mein achi hoon aur aap dono ko khush dekh ker acha lag raha hai 
> 
> Aur kya horaha hai is waqt?



Woh to aap har waqt hoti hain :Big Grin:  i mean ACHI :Wink: 

hehe :Stick Out Tongue:  
 is waqt mein apni class me ho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> salam every one !
> how r u all ?


wsalam fizo :Big Grin: 

main thik hoon...tum sunao?  :Wink:

----------


## khawab

main kya sunaon ?? 
6 nahin baje na abhi tak :bg: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz...to maine kab kaha hai 6 baj gae :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

maine poocha bhi nahin k 6 baj gaye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to phir kio kaha ke 6 nai baje abhi tak :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

bas kaha ! :'(

niwez, wassup ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...kya howa? :Frown:

----------


## fari123

salam and hello ..whts up

----------


## friendlygal786

Wsalam Fari how r u..and hows everyone  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Wa aleikum assalam...and hello
i mfine shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...and yassi how r u...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello ji, kya ho raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kuch nai :Big Grin:  im soooo happy :Big Grin:  aap kya kar rahi hain?

----------


## friendlygal786

realy, great...wats the good news, share it na  :Smile: 
main kuch nai..kaafi bz hoon aaj kal

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaam mein bizi h? 

uhm..khush khabri abhi nai...waqt ane par bata doon ghi :Wink:

----------


## khawab

oyee hoyee  :Wink: 
okii par woh waqt jald hi lana  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

acha...phir im waiting 4 that time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ehehehe zaroor:$

----------


## RAHEN

:Big Grin: 

tell me also theek hai...

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum EveryOne...
kesi hain sab ?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...
i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...

----------


## khawab

hey everyone !
how r u all ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello fizo :Big Grin:  im fine...u tello? :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

hello, kya ho raha hai

----------


## RAHEN

hello...filhaal kuch nahi..aap sunao...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

goood morning everyoneeeeeee

----------


## villies

> wa aleikum assalam...
> i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...


me bhi thek ho ALLAH ka shuker hey.. kia horaha hey ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe nino arah i haaaaaaaaai

----------


## villies

heheh college me sone ka program hey kia tumhara  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonhal

ASLAM O  ALIKUM kia haal hain aap logon k ore kia ho raha hai aaj kal

----------


## khawab

w/salam .
main theek thaak .. aur kuch nahin horaha bas awaein DT pe sair karring :bg:
aap sunaein

----------


## friendlygal786

same here..whose exams r over? mine r finally over..im so happy!

----------


## khawab

2 exams r left den m free  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

good..best of luck 4 them

----------


## Miss_Sweet

humara to sirf eik exAM hai is saal :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

really, did u take it already?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no...11th june ko hai :Smile:  yeh akhri saal hai college mein...islie sirf eik exam hai humara ...aur is saal humara subject bhi sirf eik hi tha :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

oh, acha...how long is ur course..how many more years?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh 3 saal ka course tha ...abt nursing and diseases,... next year main eik special course karoongi...dats abt every subject: english, maths, history, science etc... uske baad University :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

ok...thats good, parhai karo and b successful :Smile: 
how many years u hav to complete in the university

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine doctor bana hai..islie 5/6 years uni jana partha hai :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

ok...good luck  :Smile:  Doctor requires lots of hard work

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks...Yap it does:bg: and im ready for it :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

very good... :Smile:

----------


## Tmac

I wanna be a doctor too. 

In fact I'll be an awesome doctor, will play some Xbox/Ps3 and Cricket with my patients, instead of advising them rest  :Big Grin: .

----------


## friendlygal786

Oh u want to be a munnabhai type doctor:biggrin:

----------


## Tmac

Hehe yup :biggrin:!

 :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Tmac

Oh dear quite a busy few days it's going to be for me...

Biology assignment due Thursday
Biology Practical Friday
Cricket game Saturday
Physics and Biology test Monday
Math test Tuesday
Cricket game Tuesday
Accounting test Wednesday

Not to mention, I have exams coming in 20 days.

 :Embarrassment: !

Oh well, when the going gets tough, the tough get going  :Big Grin: .

----------


## RAHEN

Best of luck..:up;

----------


## Tmac

Thanks. I shall try my best to succeed :biggrin:.

----------


## RAHEN

:Big Grin: 
thats great...high spirits...

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum EveryOne...
kese hain sab

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wssalam villies :Big Grin:  me fine shine...u  tell?

----------


## mytonse

Whats up people ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello Yunus, how r u

----------


## khawab

Hello yasra sis !
how r u ?

----------


## RAHEN

Hello everyone...how is everything going on...

----------


## friendlygal786

> Hello yasra sis !
> how r u ?


HI Fizo :hug2; im good how bout u  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

helllooo ! 
m fi9 too but really tired :s
so wot's popping ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

im tired too...nothing else special, the usual...work and class--now im taking summer classes also. Wat bout u, r ur exams over?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello and salam everyone:giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam how r u Naila

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im fine thanks :Smile:  how are u?

----------


## friendlygal786

im good also...just waiting in suspense 4 somthing to happen

----------


## Fairy

Asalam-oe-Alaikum All  :Smile:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

wa salam 2 every111111... how are u all.. im fine all thanks to Allah ...it's really really realllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hot here 2day... and no sign of rain... i unno how long i can take thiss.. only Allah can help me now hehehhehe... i can't believe it talked 2 my hubby 2day n he was like soooooooo tryna make me jealouss tht pakistan has amazin weather ry now.. insha-Allah it'll rain here as well...
oh and that reminds me eh.. I JUS LOVEEEEEEEEEEE RAIN .. i think it's sooooooooo romantic and relaxin.. wut do u all feel bout rain?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...

rain simply cheers me up...no matter wat i m feeling..and here it might come during winter holidays..december...yeah pk is having rain in some areas...and its great to know...

----------


## mytonse

Salaams.>Whats up Dt ?

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

ye Rahen u'r so ry rain is very cheerful...it simply jus washes away ur worries...  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea it does...and how is everyone

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...i m doing great shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...

Glam- yeah right...rain simply brings clear weather by refreshing every kind...

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello everyone

----------


## Hina87

Hi Yasra Sis.  :Smile: 

I'm so bored. No one's online.  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

same here sis...no one is online at the moment...

Assalam aleikum everyone...kaise hain aap sub...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone

----------


## khawab

Hiii everyone ! how's everyone ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im good...u tell?

----------


## friendlygal786

Im good also, r u feeling better now Naila... :Smile:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

my salam goin ot 2 ery111111... 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam... :Big Grin: 
how r u all...

----------


## Tmac

Been studying all day and still studying late into the night :dyawn::sleep;.

----------


## RAHEN

aww...go to sleep...studing late in the night...is never a good thing...for a student who is preparing for exams...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello everyone

----------


## khawab

Hiiii NiLO ! kesi ho ? aur kya horaha hai ?

----------


## manni9

Kab Talak Phirta Rahoon
Aye Khawahisho! Main Dar Badar
Saath Mera Chhor Do
Ke Abb To Main Ukta Gaya

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello sab ko

----------


## sagar2008

pehli nazar main tumse pyar.

----------


## khawab

what !? :x

----------


## friendlygal786

hello all  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello yassu sis :Smile:  how r u?

----------


## khawab

Hii everyone !

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello fizo :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi Naila dear m fine and u  :Smile: 

Hello khawab, how r u  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im fine too thanks:bg:

----------


## khawab

hello yasra siso !
m fi9 thnx n wassup ?

----------


## friendlygal786

im good thanx..aur wat r u doing these days  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

nothing just had an exam n chuttiyan hain bas .. n nxt week se college start n wot bout u ?

----------


## friendlygal786

itni thori chuttiyan? Im having off from skool 4 a month, meanwhile am working aur kuch khaas nahi  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thats great...and here i hve to go to institution after some hrs...and not willing to go...

----------


## khawab

@yasra sis: nahin sirf 2 weeks ki chuttiyan mili hain .. phir baad mein college jaake agar hamare assignments up-to-date hochuke hain to hum leave le sakte hain

@Rahen aapi: salam ! how r u ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone... :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

Hiiii ! how r u ? n wassup ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine...u tell?  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

me not fi9 :'(
ki hoing ? me lissening to kaavish's song tere pyar mein .. he's KoOL dude but hate his hair .. yaar khusra lagta hai peeche se :s 
:rolling;

----------


## sagar2008

I m fine n u, I want to u.

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam khawab...i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...

Assalam aleikum all of ya...

----------


## khawab

w/salam aapi ! i m fi9 .. n wassup ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hellooooooooo :Big Grin: ...

----------


## friendlygal786

Heloo everyone

Faiza--ok, thats good  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i m doing great...just thinking if it will rain here...

----------


## khawab

oh yeaa rain ka to apna hi maza hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uff its tooo hot here...idher ka soraj itna tez hai ke pocho hi mat:s

----------


## sagar2008

*GARMI BAHAR JARUR HAI PAR TUMAHRE CHEHRE KO DEKHKAR DIL KO RAHAT MIL GAYI.*

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum all of ya...
how is everyone today...

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam sis, im fine how r u doing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello ...howz everyone? :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Fit and Fine,Tip Top  :Wink:  Hows You and Everyone here ?

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam. Alhumdulillah i am well Omar..How are you?  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Salam everyone...kaise hai aap sab

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...
i m doing great...shukar al hamdALLAH...feeling tired and sleepy...

----------


## friendlygal786

kyu sis, did u not sleep well?

----------


## RAHEN

yeah...but right now i m feeling good...wat abt u...why are u awake this midnight at ur end..is there a party...

----------


## hunteralone

Assalam-o-alikum,
How are you all? well most of you are still here on this great platform of nice talks, thanks to many old members.

Papers are off now and want to have few days spend here. Want to recall the same old memories of khatti meethi khat pat. how are you all old buddies? I was too busy with my papers and within 1 year i will end up my finals. Time will be with me then and I will be with desitwist world. How is going miss_sweet, fairy, omar, endurer, khawab, manni. I have tried to recall everyone who I know. Sorry if I have forgotten anyone.

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...

welcome back hunter ...i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...and yeah wat do u study...

----------


## hunteralone

I am fine too. It has been really tiry last year. I am doing CA. When I almost left the forum for my studies you just came in that moment on forums. I can remember. You threatened everyone with those reply after reply and got so many posts now under your belt. You must be the well known member here. I dont know much about you, but seems like you are really active here. What do u do?

----------


## RAHEN

what is CA...
yeah i remember seeing u in forum games...btw...i m doing language courses...

----------


## hunteralone

CA stands for Chartered Accountancy. And after exams, going to join office from tomorrow. Work is waiting for me there and I am going to burry there again. Tough job, tough papers, tough time but I know it will pay me off.

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...sure hardwork pays...is it a 4 yrs programme in pk...

----------


## Wolf

*Rite Now Where i am working is closed for renovation and its very hard for me these days..I work in a five star Resort Hotel.*

----------


## hunteralone

Its 6 year task in Pakistan. 4 years CA is very old story. Now they are planning to make it little easy and introducing many structural changes but the papers will be more tougher.

Well what's other hobbies apart it?

----------


## hunteralone

Where have you been working wolf?

----------


## Wolf

*i am working in a resort hotel call Veligandu Island Resort.
www.veliganduisland.com
Thats the link for the place i work*

----------


## khawab

Hiii everyone !

----------


## hunteralone

hi all other boddies

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Heeeey :Big Grin:  every boy and girl :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> Assalam-o-alikum,
> How are you all? well most of you are still here on this great platform of nice talks, thanks to many old members.
> 
> Papers are off now and want to have few days spend here. Want to recall the same old memories of khatti meethi khat pat. how are you all old buddies? I was too busy with my papers and within 1 year i will end up my finals. Time will be with me then and I will be with desitwist world. How is going miss_sweet, fairy, omar, endurer, khawab, manni. I have tried to recall everyone who I know. Sorry if I have forgotten anyone.


Welcome Back Bro!

And Best Of Luck For the Results :up; OfCourse We were missing the Junnoni Group now when its gonna start?

Oh How Is EveryOne Else Here ?  :Big Grin:  Hi Yassi Sis  :Big Grin:  Halo Sweeto girl  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mujhe halo kehte howe green kio ho gae?

----------


## Omar

Arey pata NAhin kya hogay Me ney To " :Big Grin: " Post kiya tha

I think apko dekh ker " :Stick Out Tongue: " Hogya lolzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio...main itni ugly hoon :Stick Out Tongue:  ke green hogaya lol

----------


## Omar

MujheY kay pata Abb me ney to just Halo kiya or ab haal poocha :$

Loo ab yeh ":$" hogaya hahahah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...green se red...red se yellow...yeh to traffic lights lag rai hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

yep So Obey the Rules Or rules kehaty hein Chup Chap transfer kerdoo points  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Welcome Back Bro!
> 
> And Best Of Luck For the Results :up; OfCourse We were missing the Junnoni Group now when its gonna start?
> 
> Oh How Is EveryOne Else Here ?  Hi Yassi Sis  Halo Sweeto girl


Hello bhai m fine and how bout urself..hows everything wit u  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum N Hello EveryOne..
how are you all ?

----------


## Omar

mashaAllah sis...Everything is going So nice wid me too... :Smile: 

btw Sis App ka Sigy bauhat acha hey Abeh perha meney  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Fine Bro App Sunao Kesay hoo ? kya horah hey ajj kal ?

----------


## villies

m also fyn bro.. bas ajkal apna work horaha hey or kia karna hey

----------


## friendlygal786

> mashaAllah sis...Everything is going So nice wid me too...
> 
> btw Sis App ka Sigy bauhat acha hey Abeh perha meney


Thanx... :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Assalam-0-Alekum N Hello EveryOne..
> how are you all ?


Wsalam bolu, am fine and u...

----------


## villies

Me bhi fyn ho yassi.. wats happening?

----------


## friendlygal786

Just bz bz...tum batao

----------


## Fairy

Hello Everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> *Rite Now Where i am working is closed for renovation and its very hard for me these days..I work in a five star Resort Hotel.*


nowadays wat u r doing...until ur resort is on renovation...


wa aleikum assalam...and hello...
how r u fairy sis...

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah i am well, how are you sis?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

going great shukar al hamdALLAH...so how is the weather there...here its sunny...

----------


## khawab

salam everyone !
how r u all n wassup ?

----------


## friendlygal786

hello Faiza kaisi ho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyyboooody :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

@yasra sis
m fi9 thankyou n u ?

@sweeto
hiiii kesi ho ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Me fineeee :Smile:  n u???

----------


## friendlygal786

m fine also gals...wats going on  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Enjoying...the beautiful weatheeer...u tell?

----------


## villies

Hi galzzzz how are you all ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello me good and u

----------


## villies

Hey yassi me fyn too.. wats happening ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Helo yassu sis :Smile:  hello villies :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

villies--nothing happening, just trying to keep bz

Naila--hello kaisi ho  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello :Big Grin:  im fine...aap sunao :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

me also fine  :Smile:  very tired...aaj kal kaam bohut hai

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...does it happen everytime ...like kaam bahut ziada in summer ho jata hai...ya any time of the year.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello everyoneeeeeee

----------


## villies

Hey hi sweety
how are you

----------


## fari123

hello how are you all ...and whats up?

----------


## villies

hi fari.. me fyn.. wat abt you ?

----------


## fari123

i am good to0...just ..trying to do some thing good...  :-)

----------


## villies

oh thts gud.. wats happening in these days I mean you are studying or free ?

----------


## fari123

i m student...okay take care got ago...bye to all 8 or 9 members using dt now

----------


## villies

cya bye shye

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hey hi sweety
> how are you


Im fine ... how r u?

----------


## villies

me also fyn.. you tellu wats happening ?

----------


## volvo

hi..
everyone...whats up...

----------


## mytonse

Everythings fine here..hw abt you guys?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> me also fyn.. you tellu wats happening ?


nuffin-..juz holiday manaing :Stick Out Tongue:  n u? :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

heheh gud.. arey me kia tellu yara.. mera to na holiday na saturday sirf working days hain mere naseeb me to  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...main b kaam karti hoon par 3 ya 4 din week mein :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

acha jii... chalo ye to buhat achi bat hey... lekin yaha to poore week hi karna parta hey  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

hello everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi yassu sis :Smile: 

how r u?

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi sweety kaisi ho  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello yassu sis :Smile:  im fine ... u tell???

----------


## friendlygal786

im also fine..so wat r u doing in ur days off

----------


## Muzi

wassup ladies how ya all doing? hehe

----------


## friendlygal786

hey muzi m doing fine --how bout urself

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yassu sis- im not doing anythin special :Big Grin:  just relazxing...and kabhi kabhi kaam pe jaati ho :Big Grin: 

Hello Muzi :Big Grin:  wats up?

----------


## friendlygal786

thats good...i wish I could relax..Im soooo bz at work

----------


## volvo

hello...everyone..kiya ho raha hai ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hiiii ppl...wazzup :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

I am good.NDt know abt the rest.

Hows all ?

----------


## volvo

mein bhi theek hoon...i hope baqi sab bhi theek hoon gay...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im fine too...so wats happening?

----------


## friendlygal786

hello all :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello yassu sis :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

kya ho raha hai... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch nai..bas chatting :Big Grin:  aur aap sunao?

----------


## friendlygal786

acha..im just getting ready to go to work

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh ok ... :Big Grin:  have a gud day then :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx dear..i had a good day :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nice to know :Big Grin: 

aur kya ho raha hai idher :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

its very quiet here where is everyone else

----------


## RAHEN

i m here...and yeah hello to all..

just had ice cream...and feel great...

----------


## friendlygal786

hi sis! so nice to c u :hug2; how r u doing these days and hows everything

----------


## RAHEN

hello..sis...its great to see u too .:kissing:.yeah i hve entered teenstalk section after a long time...everything right now is going great...feeling good...wat abt u..and how is life going on...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello yasra sis and aapi :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> hello..sis...its great to see u too .:kissing:.yeah i hve entered teenstalk section after a long time...everything right now is going great...feeling good...wat abt u..and how is life going on...


Thats good to hear sis, im also doing great these days, keeping bz and happy :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> hello yasra sis and aapi


Hello sweety:kissing: kaisi ho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main thik hoon :Big Grin:  thora sa sar dard hai...

----------


## volvo

Panadol lay lo...

----------


## friendlygal786

hello volvo, and everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello :Smile: 

kya horaha hai??

----------


## friendlygal786

rest ho raha hai..and u

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same hereeeee...

abhi ghar aein hain :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

ghar aate hi DT par? thats great:biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan na :Big Grin:  DT ke bagher dil nai lagta :Wink:

----------


## volvo

hi..everyone..

kiya ho raha hai...

mein tu ajj kal bilkul farigh hoon..holidays mein bored at home...bahir janay ka dil hee nahi cah raha...its too hot here...

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello volvo...main bhi holidays pe hoon aur yahaan bhi kaafi garmi hai
but u should go out at nite, thab tho acha mausam hota hoga :Smile:

----------


## volvo

haan wahaan hota ho ja..yahaan tu nite mein bhi same wohi rehta hai..
its not like karachi kay raat ko weather nite ko thora acha ho jai...


it was 40 C last nite with 78% humidity...abb khud bolo aisay weather mein kiss ka dil cahay ga...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hellooooo  :Big Grin:  wats happeningggggggg???

----------


## friendlygal786

volvo--oh acha...phir tho bohut prob hai ap ke liye

hows everyone else :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hello...
i m doing great...wat abt u yassi...

volvo...no doubt the climate is making a deep impact on lifestyle and on some business i guess...

----------


## friendlygal786

im doing ok sis  :Smile: 
am a bit bz as we r shifting into new home this month

----------


## RAHEN

how far is ur new home with the present one..

----------


## Hina87

Kyun chalti hai pavan? Kyun jhume hai gagan? Kyun machalta hai mann? Na tum jano na hum.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

helloooo ppL:bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

> how far is ur new home with the present one..


its in another state actually...its a 10 hour drive from here

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum All..
kese hian sare pagal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pagalo ka pata nai :Stick Out Tongue: 

hum to thik hain :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

> its in another state actually...its a 10 hour drive from here


will it be easy to go for ur job and uni from there...or it will be tough...

Hello/Wa aleikum assalam..
how is every one...

----------


## friendlygal786

no sis, i will have to change unis and job...

----------


## RAHEN

then i hope u dont face much adjustment problem there...

hmm..then exactly when u all are shifting...

----------


## friendlygal786

Yea, I hope the same  :Smile: 
we r moving by the end of this month...im so sad to leav this place

----------


## RAHEN

yeah...ghar chahe jaisa bhi ho...usmein yaadein rehti hain..jo precious hain...when we shifted to another place one year back...i lived in that home for 18 years...and i waz so in love with that place...new home is excellent...but its the old home i felt good in...and feeling good in this one too... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

bilkul sis, ghar tho ghar hota hai which we live our life in for so long...i will surely miss everything but the home we r going in will be better also...lets see kya hota hai

----------


## RAHEN

inshaALLAH jo bhi hoga acha hoga...kehte hain naye ghar mein zam zam ka pani charakte hain...ya qurbani dete hain...do u do all this...

----------


## friendlygal786

Ji hum qurbani dete hain..inshALLAH we will do that now too

----------


## RAHEN

inshaALLAH...
and yassi...how do u spend ur day nowadays...

----------


## friendlygal786

Nowadays sis im just bz wit my job and arrangements of moving..wat bout u :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

nothing much in ma life...going normal...today is friday...and will be special day..as we all family will gather and hve lunch...beside this nothing much...wat abt u...

----------


## friendlygal786

thats good..do u go to masjid every friday to pray?

----------


## RAHEN

nop...i dont go to masjid for prayer...for me...home is the best place...wat abt u...do u go...

----------


## friendlygal786

No we dont go to masjid either, only my dad and bros do

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...
do  u go to masjid for taraweh in ramadan...

----------


## friendlygal786

No, cuz my dad doesnt like for me or my sis and mom to go to masjid...

----------


## RAHEN

same here...but i dont really mind..cause i love to pray with comfort... :Big Grin: 

how far is masjid from ur home...

----------


## friendlygal786

me 2..i prefer home more actually

masjid is a bit far, a 15 minute drive from my home

----------


## RAHEN

here the ladies mosque take almost 30 min...and then there is festival also there  during ramadan...which is placed right near it...every years... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

oh, thats nice..yahaan koi ladies ka nahi hai seperate

----------


## RAHEN

yahan par mostly paki ladies jati hain masjid mein...ya phir us area k kareeb jo log rehte hain...in ramadan its completely filled...

----------


## friendlygal786

achi baat hai  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

u mostly hve avatar/sig with sunrise and sunset...do u give it first preference when it comes to natural beauty...

----------


## RAHEN

ok yassi me going now...take care ALLAH hafiz...

----------


## friendlygal786

yea sis, sunrise and sunset r very beautiful so i prefer them

u too take care, ALLAH hafiz :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne.. how are you all ?

----------


## villies

> pagalo ka pata nai
> 
> hum to thik hain


gud newzz.. howz going lyf ?

----------


## volvo

lyf...filhal tu achi ja rahi hai..kal ka pata nahi... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aliekum assalam...
i m doing fine..wat abt u all...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> gud newzz.. howz going lyf ?


very gud:bg:

u tell?? :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

hELLO SAB KO :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Hello... :Big Grin: ..kaisa raha din...

----------


## sherlin

*hello*

Hello everyone!!! Today is very auspicious day  :thumbs:

sherlin  :smartass:

http://allendonald.wordpress.com/2007/05/05/hello-world/

----------


## mytonse

Hello Everybody ,whas up ??

P.S.-@sherlin,

Pasting links is prohibited.You are free to the paste the content here provided it meets the forum rules.

regards.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Heeeey...kya ho raha hai :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne... kese hian sab ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello bholu, kaise ho :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hey yassi me fyne you tellu kia chal raha hey ajkal?

----------


## volvo

helloo...everyone...

kiya chal raha hai

----------


## villies

Hi volvo how are you ?

----------


## friendlygal786

> Hey yassi me fyne you tellu kia chal raha hey ajkal?


kuch nai bas bz hoon, aur tum..hows life :Smile:

----------


## villies

lyf.. lyf iz going bzyyyy yar  :Smile: .. but m hapy wid it

----------


## volvo

i am good villies..tum sunao...

----------


## friendlygal786

> lyf.. lyf iz going bzyyyy yar .. but m hapy wid it


yea same here :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heellloooo memberssss

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello sweet kaisi ho :Smile:

----------


## villies

Hello EveryOne..
how are you all?

----------


## RAHEN

Hello...
i m doing great...wat abt u... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

thats gud.. I am fyn.. wats happening ?

----------


## RAHEN

nothing much...going through new threads...wat abt u...

----------


## volvo

hello..
how are you all...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hello sweet kaisi ho


Mujhe allergy haina...to uski wajah se bohat zukaam howa hai..aur ankho aur ghale mein bohat kharish ho rahi hai :Frown:

----------


## volvo

oho...get well soon...

waisay kiss cheez say ho rahi hai...stop using it...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thaaaanks...

woh muujhe to grass se hai:s and we have gardden around our house:s

----------


## volvo

oho...lolz...matlab koi ilaaj nahi hai..sehna peray ga...khair..i hope you get well soon...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i willll :Big Grin:  ... i wil get well soon

----------


## villies

Hello friendsssssssss
kia horaha hey ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello bholu, yahaan tho kuch nai ho raha abhi

----------


## RAHEN

Hello...

kia hona hai...koi idea...

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello sis, how r u...muje tho koi idea nai :Smile:

----------


## volvo

kuch bhi ho sakta hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

batein ho sakti hain:bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

woh tho zaroor hongi...aur kya  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yes ofcoursee :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

:Big Grin: ...hello how is everyone today

----------


## RAHEN

> Hello sis, how r u...muje tho koi idea nai


Hello.. :Big Grin: 
i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH..wat abt u...teenstalk mein tau sirf baatein honi hai...forum games ...good place.. :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

me also fine sis..yea ur rite, forum games main sahi hungaama hota hai :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Salaams people.Hws everybody at the den?

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam.. me fyne you tellu

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam.. me fyne you tellu

----------


## Miss_Sweet

helloooo :Big Grin:  kya ho raha hai

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

nothin much is goin on..Today is sorta a weird day... hope all gets well insha-Allah  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

weird? woh kaise?

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

yaar i unno.. i dont feel like doing anything and i have so much to do but i unno my body won;t agree to the fact that i have to do things. thts why i called it weird cuz it never happened to me before  :Embarrassment: hno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oye hoye :Stick Out Tongue:  lolz..kidding :Big Grin:  u r just lazy todaY :Big Grin:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

TOO LAZY... i knw why tho.. "ahum" didnt call lol... :$

----------


## volvo

BALANCE NAHI HO GA... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

its ok GL..we all hav those days :Smile:

----------


## villies

hello everyone...

----------


## RAHEN

hello villies..kahan gayab ho aaj kal...

----------


## volvo

hello..everyone...

----------


## villies

> hello villies..kahan gayab ho aaj kal...


Hey Rahen Hi how are you dear.. bas apne work me buzy rehta ho .. jese hi thora sa time milta hey to DT browz karleta.. ap sunayee kuch

----------


## RAHEN

Hello volvo...how r u today...

i m doing great..shukar al hamdALLAH...nothing new is going on...all is the same...wat abt u

----------


## volvo

WELL..GOOD TO HEAR THAT YOU ARE DOING GOOD..


i am just at home...ajj tu kaheen bhi nahi gaya... :Frown: 

bored at home...nothing to do except DT...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello volvo :Stick Out Tongue: 

how r everyone???

----------


## volvo

HELLO...NAILAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
...KIYA haal hain...

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

hey everybodyy:lils;... how are ya'll today? wut time did u all get up? is it night or day there.. eheheheheh it's 5 pm here and i got up pretty late today.  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hi GL.. me fyn. and its 4:42 am here.. btw where are you from?

----------


## villies

Hey friends.. I am sending thiz msg from ma cell.

----------


## RAHEN

Hello everyone...
How is ur morning going on...

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi sis, kaiisi ho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> HELLO...NAILAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...KIYA haal hain...


hiiiiiiii :Big Grin:  im finnnneeeeeee... :Big Grin:  

tum kaise ho?

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

im fineee..  :Big Grin:  and u guyzeez? :P

----------


## RAHEN

> Hi sis, kaiisi ho


hello, me theek hoon shukar al hamdALLAH. Aap kaisi ho?

----------


## friendlygal786

me too fine...hows everything

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

everything is good  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

thats good... :Smile:  and how was ur day

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum.. where are you all ?

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

Wah-salam.  :Big Grin:  im here just got home went to go grab some coffee with a friend and hit the mall for a bit. How are u guys Yassi and Villies?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello guyz :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

hello ji, wats new :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nuffin is new..everythin is old :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## speaker

but old is good na  :Wink: 

well i have a headache any remedies...

----------


## friendlygal786

hello everyone...i dont do anything 4 headaches, they usually dont last very long--just take som rest

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm ya its better to take rest :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

hello sab ko :Smile:

----------


## villies

hi yassi how are you ?

----------


## friendlygal786

im good bholu wat bout u :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

For me everything is new.  Day is new, challenges are new and expectations are new.  :Smile:

----------


## villies

> im good bholu wat bout u


same here.. wats happening?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hellooooooo ppl :Big Grin:

----------


## loves intellegence

heylo guys...
hey all what r u all doing???

----------


## RAHEN

hello..
i m simply posting...guess wat i m in the mood.. :Big Grin: ..wat abt u...

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi sis, ur in the mod for wat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello... :Smile:  whats upppp

----------


## volvo

roof is up...and a fan...what abt you...

----------


## friendlygal786

same here...hows everyone

----------


## volvo

every one iz finee...

----------


## Endurer

I am good Yasra, how're you?

Well not much happening at the moment except for that cruel DMCA which was thrown at my face last night.

----------


## friendlygal786

Im fine Bhai..nice to c u here  :Smile: 

I didnt understand wat u said..wat is DMCA?

----------


## Endurer

mashAllah  :Smile: 

DMCA is digitial millenium copyright act. Some moron posted a copyright protected poem in the poetry section and now the poet wants to sue us. Guess some people never read the disclaimer.

----------


## friendlygal786

Ohh..I c, wow thats terrible

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm yes it is...

anyways..hello ppl :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hi sweety .. how are you ?

----------


## volvo

hello...MS...how are you...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hi Villies and Volvo :Smile: 

Im fine...wat abt u both?

----------


## volvo

hmm..gud to hear that u are fine..

me too gud...enjoying...life... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh..dats nice :Big Grin: 

life ko enjoy hi karna chahie :Wink: 

Zindagi sirf eik baar milti hai :Smile:

----------


## volvo

haan pata hai iss liyeh enjoy ker raha hoon... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

Thread locked because it has reached the maximum number of replies. A new thread will be posted right after this post.

----------

